# The Military Police [MP] Superthread



## cf_2000

Hey, I want to know what steps to take to be an "MP"  I don‘t want to be solely an ARMY MP, but a *Canadian Forces MP* !  Can anyone help me out, what to do, who to contact, and where to go?


----------



## Zoomie

Look in the yellow pages under Recruiting and call your CF Recruiting Centre.  They will hook you up with all the info that you require.


----------



## cf_2000

Is a college/university diploma required to become an MP? I checked the site, and it says nothing regarding this!  Is it required?


----------



## portcullisguy

Only as an officer... MPs have the same requirements (pretty  much) as any other trade in the CF, as far as I am aware, for NCMs.


----------



## PreppyPepsi

I saw an MP the other day, their new uniforms make them look like regular street cops. 
Anyways my question is do MP‘s in the reserves also carry handguns (as well as all that gear) all the time?


----------



## MP 811

No they do not.  Reserve MP‘s are strictly employed as field level MP‘s.  They dont get issued with the Occupational Patrol Dress unless you join up with the ARAF‘s.  The air reserve MP‘s do get all the bells and whistles as they have a different role.  Hope this helps.....

securitas


----------



## meamer

How is the role of the ARAF MP‘s different,and why do they get issued all the gear?


----------



## garb811

A few years back when the MP Branch was undergoing it‘s review/shakeup, the Reserve MPs were finally forced to come to a decision.  They either had to choose to send folks on Reg Force QL courses, thereby having them trained to the Badge carrying standard, or accept the fact they weren‘t up to standard and loose the ability to fulfill certain MP duties.

The Militia looked at it, looked at what their role in Mobilization was, and chose to simpy train their pers in the Field role (mobility support, PW/refugee etc) plus Security surveys on their QL5‘s.  This had the benefit of reducing their course lengths to what could be accomplished over the summer but they effectively washed their hands of anything to do with Law Enforcement or Investigations.  This has had a huge impact on personnel retention over the past several years as it became obvious to people that being a Militia MP meant you weren‘t really a Policeman.  They‘re currently experimenting with a few things to fix the retention problem (standing up a Militia MP Company in LFWA for instance...) but at the end of the day...

ARAF, on the other hand, chose to send their pers on Reg Force courses and on several Air Bases they are actively employed in Guardhouses on patrol as badge carrying members.  I would guess they decided their role would be to free up Reg Force MP for deployment overseas in a crisis.


----------



## humint

Just curious. Is there a push to get more SECUR officers in the CF or is the trade full? What are they looking for in an SECUR Officer?


----------



## BestOfTheBest

Hello, I am planning on taking the police foundation course at a univeristy here in ottawa and was wondering if that would be a good choice for military police.
and also can any one give me any formation on military police,like what they do and how you can get in,and what you need.
thank you


----------



## DnA

this is all the info that I know on them, I‘v only been in the army for a short while

if you want 100% accurate up to date info, contact your local CFRC

MP‘s handle base secruity, POW‘s, handling/guarding them

that‘s all I know on them


----------



## Lawrence

My turn    

I‘ve been a MP(Reserve) for almost 2 years now so I can only give you what we train for on reserve side of house.  We are "field cops" dealing with PW‘s(yea there is no "O" anymore) stragglers, refugees, traffic control, route signing and route recce‘s.  Those are our main tasks.  For LFWA there is 15 MP Coy which has several platoons, one in Winnipeg, Calgary, Edmonton and Vancouver.  If you want any more info on the MP‘s send me an e-mail.


----------



## DnA

the 15th MP Coy is attached to the unit i‘m in, 12th SVC BN, located in Richmond, BC

if you see a guy on the boards named MP Sheild, he‘s in that Coy


----------



## Lawrence

No, 15 MP Coy is not attached to any reserve service battalion.  They may use your facitlites but thats the only connection.  Our formation is 1 ASG(Reg Force).


----------



## Illucigen

If you are going reserves, from what i know you they dont require Police Foundations, but appreciate it.

When I was coming in, the CFRC told me that CFRETS will almost surely reject any application for MP RegFor without a police foundations or law & security course. If you are looking at Security Officer, you do not require this course however.

Basically, the military is trying to save costs on training, and is ensuring people will like their job, by demanding this training.

University in ottawa? Which one offers PF? Id take the college course.. cheaper.


----------



## Lawrence

If you want Reg force NCM as a MP you need at least the college level course in policing.


----------



## BestOfTheBest

Yes i am planning on taking a plice foundation course and maybe even a crimnology course at univeristy but probably just a police foundation course.
is there just a MP resevres unit?
is there a reg cuz i am planning on jonning the MP after i am done my ploice foundation courses. 
and one more thing.
are they looking for alot of MP, because i am going to applying to all police services which includes military police and i perfre that.


----------



## humint

I don‘t know for sure (my OpsO mentioned this to me), but I‘ve heard that the trade was full a couple of years ago and that they were trying to cut back. 

However, with so many people leaving the CF, I believe that all trades, even MP, are fairly wide open. 

The best advice I can give is for you to talk to a recruiter about it. 

If you want more information, do a www. search for military police. There‘s also a CDN Military Police Association website that has some (not much, but some) recruiting info on it. It may also be a good place to get some email contacts.

I would definitely urge you to take courses in psychology, criminology, and police investigations. You‘ll find that community colleges will offer more hands-on skill oriented courses in police investigations, etc whereas university courses will provide skills in thinking/analysis of crime prevention and crime related issues such as deviant behaviour, criminal justice system, etc.

I mix of both would likely be good.

Important: talk to people who do the job. They know what it‘s all about. 

Hint: the CFRC recruiters can only tell you what they are looking for and how to apply, etc.


----------



## Jarnhamar

There is a big difference between Reserve Militarty Police and Regular Force military police. Reserve Mps are more akin to security guards.

If your going through school for police foundations and are interested in that line of work you should either enlist in the regular force as military police or take the OPP gatb test (or whatever its called).

Regarding police foundations half of the police forces you apply to will be gla dthat you have the course and the other half will not really disapprove of you having it but won‘t put you ahead of joe blow with no police type course because they would rather "teach you from the ground up"
(ie when a reservist joins the regs they have to take their ql3 over again if they dont have a large amount of time in)

Lastly, im not saying this to be a di*k or pick on you but should you take the OPP police testing (and i would imagine MP too) they pay a lot of attention to grammar (which i myself am poor at) and sentence structure.  A guy in the class i was testing with failed because of using words such as ‘cuz‘ on the accident report phase.  Just something to consider.


----------



## MP 811

As mentioned in previous posts, there is a big difference between regular force MP‘s and reserve force MP‘s.  One does not need Police foundations or law and security from college to join the reserves, however, alot of the reserve types are taking the course as well as being members of their respective MP platoons.  As a reserve MP you will strickly be dealing with field operations.......POW stuff.......yadda yadda.

In order to become a regular force MP, it IS required that you have a police foundations course OR some other type of job specific training, such as a diploma from a recognized police college........security training will not count.  There are now signing bonuses for trying to get into the reg force as an MP and they will promote you to Corporal right away (a bone of contention with me, but thats another story).  As a reg force MP you will do either domestic policing, which can be equated to civy policing but to a slower beat, or a field platoon, doing field stuff, UN tours..............whatnot.  I hope this helps you out a bit.

cheers


----------



## portcullisguy

I would expect to fail any exam that I used the word "cuz" on, particularly an accident report for police employment.

If you don‘t know how to write basic, simple, grammatically correct sentences and use real words as opposed to colloquial ones in a police environment, then you, and your evidence will be laughed out of the courtroom by the crown, defense, judge and jury.

Another pet peeve of mine is the word "anyways" - which doesn‘t exist.  The cousin to the word, "anyway" (note no "s"), has almost no use in writing and very little use in everyday spoken language.

I have written many "will says" (statements) and given evidence in court several times, and never did I use the word "cuz" or "anyways".


----------



## WannaBeArmyGuy

I just recently graduated from the Texas A&M Fire Academy and Im about to join the RegForce.   I have over 20      certifications relating to firefighting and the medical field but I think I want to go MP.  

Im about to hand in my application but Im curious on how my 1st, 2nd and 3rd choices will be presented to me.  I want to go MP, Med Tech then Infantry.  Will they call me whenever a position is available or will they tell me for example that MP isn‘t available right now but Infantry is, etc......how does that work?

Another question is as a newly trained private in either MP or Med Tech., is there a chance I will go overseas.  I know that as Infantry I have that chance.


----------



## klumanth

To my knowledge there are no private MP‘s.  If you get MP you will be a corporal and you will get spec pay.  Your starting pay as an MP would be about double that of a new private in the infantry.  If you have the qualifications for MP go for it.


----------



## Lawrence

From what I understand most of the Reg guys have a "policing" diploma from either college‘s or university‘s.  Im not sure if you need it for sure but I would talk to your recruiter and ask.


----------



## MP 811

As it stands right now, you have to have a Police Sciences diploma or several years of related experiance (policing, special constable, whatnot) in order to be considered for the MP trade.  The trade is closed right now (at least that‘s what they tell me).  There are no trained privates in the regular force MP‘s, your starting rank would be corporal and if you should get on and assigned to a field platoon, your chances of going overseas are very good (if not guaranteed!)  Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## D-n-A

to become a MP in the reg force, do you need a college/university degree in Criminlogy? 

or can someone straight out of high school become a MP?


----------



## Cycophant

According to the CF Recruiting Website:


> Candidates must also meet the minimum education standard for the MP occupation, which includes a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognized community college or CEGEP.


In addition, I‘ve heard the CFAT and Interview results have standards a little higher than the average Infantry position, so to speak.  That being said, if you‘ve taken a few College/University courses, you‘d probably be all right.


----------



## dalredane

Any help would be appreciated.

I would like some feedback on the pros and cons of being either a:

Security Officeer (81)
OR
Military Police (811)

I have a university degree in the related field and was wondering if anyone can shed light on the benefits and drawbacks of each position.
I have heard that officers will be total desk jockeys etc....and others tell me that is not the case.  Is the Security Officer just the boss of all the MP‘s or are they un-related fields?


----------



## D.A. Stolovitch

dalredane:

The term "Security Officer" is outdated. It has been replaced by "Military Police Officer", although the information you find at the CF Recruiting Centre may still be using the outdated term.

The change happended a couple of years ago when the CF Security Branch was officially re-named as the CF Military Police Branch. Prior to this change, the Branch was called the Security Branch, because it was formed as part of Unification in 1968, by amalgamating the RCN Shore Patrol, the Canadian Provost Corps (pre-1968 Army MPs), the Canadian Intelligence Corps (pre-1968 Army Intelligence), the RCAF Service Police, and RCAF Intelligence into one organisation. The officers were called Security Officers (and could be either MPs or Intelligence, and for a short time were trained to be both) and the NCMs were MPs or Intelligence Operators. In 1983, a separate Intelligence Branch was created, and the Security Branch became an MP-only organisation. The Security Branch was later re-named as the MP Branch to properly reflect its role.

In today‘s CF MP Branch:

- the officers are called Military Police Officers (abbreviated as MP O); and

- the NCMs are called Military Policemen or Military Policewomen (abbreviated as MP).

I personally believe that MP O is a good career choice. However, as I am an MP O (Army Reserve, not Regular Force) I am probably biased. As an MP O, you have a wide range of career opportunities. MP Os lead MP units or Base MP Sections, advise senior commanders and HQ staffs on MP and security matters, can serve on UN or NATO operations outside Canada. If you have the talent and prove yourself, you could be selected for employment in the CF National Investigation Service (a military equivalent to civilian police Criminal Investigation Branch) or the CF National Counter-Intelligence Unit (a combined MP & Intelligence Unit often confused with NIS). Although there is much in common, MP O career opportunities vary in the Navy, Army, and Air Force.

You should note that MP Os do not normally perform hands-on policing duties. As an MP O you don‘t drive patrol cars, carry handcuffs and batons, or in most cases carry out arrests. These functions are performed by MP NCMs. MP Os lead, command, and administer MP units, or act as specialist MP Advisors in higher headquarters.

Many of the MP O jobs are fairly desk-bound.  However, if you are posted to an MP Platoon (there are only three in the Regular Force), you will have a chance to lead an Army MP unit in the field.

If you would like more specific information on MP O duties and entry standards, I suggest you go see your local CF Recruiting Centre (the info might still use the term "Security Officer").

Cheers!


----------



## MP 811

The difference between an MPO and an MP is that MPO‘s are involved more on the administrative side of the guardhouse than MP‘s.  In other words, at my guardhouse, MP‘s are the ones who go out in the patrol vehicles and answer the calls, conduct traffic stops, etc etc.  Only once have I seen an officer come out in a patrol vehicle with an MP.  They can go out, its just there normally so busy with other administrative details that they havent got the time.

What would I recommend?  Well for bread and butter police work, obviously you would want to be an MP, BUT if you get posted to a field platoon as opposed to a guardhouse, you will not do any policing unless asked to work out of the guardhouse to cover shortages.  If your interested in the day to day running of a guardhouse, then being an MPO is were you want to be.

Hope this helped you out.


----------



## dalredane

Thanks for the replies from both of you.  That certainly helped in my understanding of the roles and responsibilities.  Much appreciated.

One more question....do you find in your experience that MP‘s are respected by members of the forces in general....or are they viewed with disdain like some of the civilian police.

Being an MP...I am assuming you can be posted on a ship or at a static installation, or in ops....am I correct in this.

Cheers,

Dal


----------



## sv18

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the Military Police reserves... My interview is a week away and I‘d like to be sure of what I want to go into.

I‘ve basically narrowed down my choices to either Infantry or Military Police (both of which are avail, according to the recruitment officer). I‘ve done some research but found limited info on MP‘s, and I‘d like to hear from those who have had personal experience or know anything about the MP reserves.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MP 811

It goes like this, treat people how you would like to be treated and you‘ll be respected.  Sure, there will be some guys out there that just dont like you because your an MP, but I have found for the most part, people respect me for the job I do and the person I am.

As for posted to ships, I have heard of that beginning in Halifax, however, it was only talk in Esquimalt and hasnt been implemented as of yet.  You WILL find yourself on a tour of some sort sooner, rather than later!

Securitas


----------



## MP 811

MP reserves are strictly involved in the field element of the CF.  They do things such as POW, route signing, stuff like that.  They are not involved in garrison policing unless you join the ARAF (Air Reserve Augmentation Flight).  They do not carry badges and do not get issued sidearms with the exception of the ARAF guys.  They do go out on patrols once and awhile, but once their day is done, they hand the badges (and guns) back in.  All in all, army reserve MP‘s and ARAF are in my personal opinion a good go.  Gives you a feel for whether you might enjoy being a reg force MP.


----------



## MP 811

you have to have graduated from a community college program in law enforcement or police foundations.  They will also accept training from a recognized police agency within Canada.  If you want to pursue university studies, I would recommend staying in school and going MPO.


----------



## casing

The educational requirements for the MP occupation are pretty straight forward.  But what about for MPO requirements?  The recruiting website just says "a degree from a recognized university in a related field".  Is this "related field" pretty liberal?  I mean, would a degree in Computer Information Systems be acceptable (in relation to Information Security, for example)?


----------



## riggs

I would like someone to tell me about the diffrent duties a MP would perform in the navy or airforce opposed to an army MP.Also being a army MP is there the chance of serving on a navy ship or at an airforce base,and vice versa for the other services. Thanks

  :sniper:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I have been with the navy now for 9 years and have never heard of MPs being assigned to a ship.


----------



## AndrewD83

Hello everyone.  I am not new to the boards.  I always read the posts but I never post.

I was always interested in the army, mostly the Military Police because I really want to be a police officer.  (RCMP is my goal)

I was wondering if there are any MP‘s on this board that would like to share what it is like being a MP, including what training is like and where you are posted.

Is there much police work involved or is that for CO?
Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## Jarnhamar

Get ready to deal with loads of domestic dispute calls. That and drunk driving.


----------



## AndrewD83

MP‘s deal with domestics and drunk driving?

I am assuming that is civilian domestics and DD.

I thought MP‘s deal with military crimes...??


----------



## hoganshero

Not to attempt to tell you how to live your life. And I hate to attempt to turn someone away from the Forces but right now the RCMP is faced with an aging staff which is comprised mostly of baby boomers. There will not be enough warm bodies to fill the positions shortly. These condidtions should allow you to enter the RCMP directly.


----------



## AndrewD83

I realize that.  But at the moment I am only 20.  Even if i do good on the exam they may think I am not experienced enough.  I figure being in the army and being a full time MP for awhile will really help me get into the RCMP.

Plus I would really benefit from the training and the challenge of the Army.  And not to mention being a MP.


----------



## D-n-A

MP Candidates must also meet the minimum education standard for the MP occupation, which includes a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognized community college or CEGEP.


if you want to be an MP, you must take one of the courses listed above or another accepted one


----------



## AndrewD83

I am aware of the requirements for being a MP and in six weeks or so I will have my degree in criminology with a transfer to SFU to further incease my degree in the near future    

The other day I was talking to a friend of mine who is in the army reserve and we found it funny how MP requires a police science or criminology type degree since being a police officer, doesn‘t require it

With that aside can anyone give me any insight in what a usual day as a MP is like?  
Please feel free to provide info, even if you aren‘t a MP.
Thanks for all your help so far guys.


----------



## leopard11

try the army (dnd site) forum, theres alot of topics on MP's as well as MP's themselves.


----------



## MP 811

I think I can give you a pretty good indication of what its like to be an MP.  We deal with issues ranging from domestic violence, drunk driving, assaults, thefts.....the usual gamet of your typical policing stuff.  Mixed in to that, I have worked with my RCMP collegues when calls for assistance came out for incidents such as out of control bush parties, fights, again.the gamet continues.  I have been in pursuits (the funniest one being a slow speed pursuit on my first week on the job!!!)

You will deal with the military side of things, on some bases, more than others.  I was lucky, where I got posted to gave me alot of off base experiance assisting other agencies.  If you want any other information, feel free to send me a private message and i‘ll do my best to fill you in.

securitas


----------



## MP 811

Your duties as an MP are no different than any other MP regardless of what kind of base you work at.  I myself am an army MP at a navy base.  The only difference is at the field platoon level.  They do not do the traditional "policing" role as garrison MP‘s do but can work out of their respective guardhouse from time to time.  Happens in Pet all the time.

As for MP‘s deployed to sea aboard ships, there has been talk about this for some time but nothing concrete as of yet.  We have not deployed MP‘s out here on the West Coast but I have heard of a pilot project out in Halifax.

Securitas


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

With boarding parties doing force protection work at sea would there be a need to deploy an MP onboard ship?


----------



## MP 811

Personally speaking my friend, I dont see a need for MP‘s onboard ship at all.  if something big happens then send them.  We had a big incident involving some guys aboard a frigate in Hawaii and we ended up sending two MP‘s down to do the investigation.


----------



## shaun_bougie

Just wondering who here is interested in Military Police as a trade.  I‘m patiently awaiting the MPAC in the new year and was wondering if anyone else was doing the same, or is already in the trade.  It‘d be nice to have some people to talk to about shared interests in that field.  Hoping to hear from you all soon.

Shaun


----------



## Slim

Is it true that you have to have a police foundations course to be a meathead these days?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

MP811 might be able to help you out.


----------



## shaunlin41

not for reserve except air force, but to become an MP in the regs you need a 2 year diploma in criminology or another police science course from an acredited college or university


----------



## shaun_bougie

> Originally posted by Ex-Dragoon:
> [qb] MP811 might be able to help you out.     [/qb]


I emailed MP 811 about some MP stuff.  Haven‘t heard from him, nor have I seen any posts by him recently.  Maybe he ran away?  No clue.  But MP 811.  If you‘re out there, your advice would be great.


----------



## Sig_Des

I was speaking with an MP, got him to run a background check on me in fact (came out clean),

At the moment, you do need something like police foundations, or criminology to get into the MPs, although he said there may be a consideration if you finish a 3 year hitch in another trade.

and just an interesting aside for Shaun, in most police courses, like say the RCMP, you have the choice of being sprayed with the pepper spray, so that you know what it‘s like. In the MPs, its not a choice. Fun, eh?


----------



## AndrewD83

I am also getting into the MP trade, I just got my application in the other week acutally.

I would suggest doing a search on the DnD forums because there has been a lot of past discussions about MP‘s and a few pics of MP‘s on there.

Shaun what is the MPAC??


----------



## MP 811

Hmmmmm........let‘s see what do you want to know about.  Shaun, I dont remember getting an email from you.  Send me a PM and ill try and help you out with your questions.  As for the OC Spray guys, there are many forces out there in civy land who dont really give you a choice either........sure they TELL you it‘s optional but in reality........IT‘S NOT!


----------



## Jarnhamar

MPs i‘ve worked with in Pet have said it used to be manditory but now it is no longer a part of the course. They practice on each other with cans that contain 10% pepper spray (for aiming etc..) and let you tase the stuff/spray yourself if you want but they won‘t make you get sprayed any longer.
Theory behind it was an MP needs to know what its like to get sprayed however an MP doesnt shoot himself with his pistol to see what it‘s like so they no longer do it with pepper spray.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

A few years back on the NLBP courses we used to be shot with pepper spray as well but that is no longer done. The reasoning (and it makes sense) is if you use pepper spray on someone and they are struggling you will get contaminated yourself and by knowing how it feels, you will be able to fight or work through the effects so you can put the person in restraints. (Ice cold water never felt so good and the redness lasted 3 days on me).


----------



## MP 811

ahhhh....the burning!!!  I remember I could reheat a meal with my face for a few days after being sprayed!!!!  And yes, there is a training can of OC, usually in a green canister.  If someone ever produces a red canister, be prepared....it‘s the real stuff....

Securitas


----------



## cheechue

My housemate is doing his MPAC in January...maybe you two will be on course together


----------



## shaun_bougie

Cheechue,

Is it confirmed that he‘s going?  We‘ll likely be at MPAC together.  Does your housemate know where it‘s being held?  Hope to hear from you soon.

Shaun


----------



## im_canadian

Guyz i tried looking for a specific website for information on Military Police, unfortunately couldnt find anything so i was wondering if any one of u would be able to help me out in this ... thanx


----------



## Bert

Check out this link:

 http://www.cmpa-apmc.ca/htdocs/index.html 

Many units have their own official or unoffical page but you have to go searching for it.


----------



## pte_lee

To join the military police in Canada you either have to have a university degree in Criminology or a College Diploma from one of the few recognized Colleges in Canada, along with the other minimum requirements.  Also there is a military police assessment centre that is a three day process of testing etc. where they‘ll decide if you qualify or not.


----------



## rcrman

Has anyone here ever been to MPAC? How many people do they test? What is the rate of passing? Any MP members in the system for advise would be good.


----------



## CSM Spears

hi,
 I am an army cadet and have been for 5 years and i am hoping to join the reg force as soon as i can. I want to be an officer but i also wanted to be an MP. I was just wondering what the difference is in the job and daily routine of an MP and a Security Officer. Do Security Officers actually do MP work or are they more organization and desk work? any answers or help you can give me would be really appreciated.

CSM Spears


----------



## CSM Spears

hi,
I am an army cadet and have been for 5 years and i am hoping to join the reg force as soon as i can. I want to be an officer but i also wanted to be an MP. I was just wondering what the difference is in the job and daily routine of an MP and a Security Officer. Do Security Officers actually do MP work or are they more organization and desk work? any answers or help you can give me would be really appreciated.

CSM Spears


----------



## Slumsofsackville

Ones a Cop the other is a Rent a Cop.


----------



## Tpr.Orange

i think he meant MP Officers.....

there was a thread posted before check the search string to find the response


----------



## CSM Spears

i meant military police officers which are now called security officers


----------



## Slumsofsackville

I know had to poke a joke. I know a Few MP‘s, But no officers.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Security Officer 

Military Police 

DND Job Profile selection page


----------



## McInnes

Most people who join the army as a NCM usually change their minds about becoming an officer. I would suggest being in the reserves for awhile before commiting to reg. force officer.


----------



## garb811

Spears:

MP officers used to be called "Security Officer" since we used to be called the Security Branch.  Current term for officers in our Branch is Military Police Officer.  Not something I totally agree with due to the confusion this causes but I‘m not the policy maker.

As for the role of each:

MP 811 (NCMs) do the vast majority of what would be considered "police work" although we do much more than that as well.

MPO 81 (Officers) primarily do "desk work" but must do a short period of patrol and invest work as part of their Provisional Employment Period and can be posted to the NIS in Ottawa where they will do "sensitive" investigations for a period of time.  The vast majority of their career is spent riding the desk as it were.

Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions you‘d like answered.


----------



## ab00013

I searched and couldn't find any information so I will appreciate any info anyone can provide. I am looking at all my career options and came across the military police. I have two diplomas from International Correspondence School in police sciences and private investigation and have finished a 4 yr B.A. degree in Criminal Justice from American Military University (a private university not affiliated with the U.S. military, just teaching military studies mostly to U.S. military personnel or UN personnel). Additionally, I am now working on my Master's Degree in Criminal Justice through them also. 

However, I was told when I applied for infantry in the reserves (still awaiting Borden) that because my degree was not from a Canadian institution it would not be recognized. Is this true? Would it help if I get my degree evaluated through World Education Services? Furthermore, American Military University has an agreement with the Royal Military College to allow transfer credits will this help? Who should I contact?


----------



## casing

Having a foreign degree is fine.  I have an American degree and had no problems.  However, my school is Regionally Accredited in the US, so that is why I had no problem.

Since AMU isn't RA in the US you _might_ not be able to get the recognition.  But, since it is DETC accredited, you _might_ be able to.  What you need to do is send your degree and transcrpts to your provincial international qualification assessment agency and have them do an assessment.  Ask the CFRC about which assessment agency you should use.  They will know and if some clerk tells you otherwise than ask another.  In Alberta and Saskatchewan the agency is called IQAS (International Qualification Assessment Service) and they are associated with Alberta Learning. I imagine the other provinces have something similar set up with their provincial learning bodies.  Also, there are different types of assessments (such as a general equivalency, a detailed assessment for grad school admittance, or skills assessment for employers--you would likley need to get the general equivalency one done).  If the assessment comes back as generally equivalent to a Canadian 4-year bachelor degree, then you'll be good to go.

Also, the two certificates you have from ICS likely won't mean a thing.


----------



## torin25

All that is required is a 2 year college diploma in either security and law, police foundations or corrections. But be prepaired to wait its a long process and they seem to have a weird way of chossing people.  I my self have  waited 2 years with a college diploma handgun training through work as an armored guard and I still cant get in but good luck to you.  I hope you get your chance i didn't.  Currently going in as supply tech than ill remuster hopefully into MP.


----------



## ab00013

Thanks Casing, I'll get it evaluated and hope for the best.

Im pissed, do you have any suggestions for increasing my chances? Is there anything special they are looking for that you know of? Any idea what good #'s for fitness test would be?


----------



## casing

im pissed and ab00013, it is possible you are both talking about two different occupations.   Perhaps not but, consider:


-With a recognized 2-year diploma in an appropriate subject matter you would be able to apply for MP (NCM).
- With a recognized 3- or 4-year degree in an appropriate subject matter you would be able to apply for MPO (Officer).


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

Can anybody help me out?  I'm a little confused about the MP Officer occupation.  

Sometimes I've heard it referred to as Security while other times its called MP.  Is there a difference between the 2 or are they part of the same occupation?  

What exactly does this occupation entail?  I've read the recruiting website but as usual they tell you alot without really telling you anything.  

Is this job basically like a cop but in a military setting or do they do other things?  

If you are accepted into this position can you choose to focus more on the Security side of things rather then on the policing side?  I just wonder that if I join as an MP officer will I be driving around in a police car like a civilian cop for the next 9 years.

Do Securtiy/MP officers get involved in intelligence work as much as it says in the recruiting info?  Can they become more involved, transfer over to Int etc.?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shaun_bougie

Security used to be the term used for Military Police.  Now it's just MP.  However, to confuse you a little bit, there is a Security Branch to the Military Police.  Basically there's Physical Security or Security Protection.  To answer some of your questions, it depends.  Do you mean MP Officer as in you have a university degree and you want a commission?  If so, then you won't be out driving around in a cruiser.  You'll be doing mostly paperwork and running a detachment.  If you mean MP as in you have a 2 year police sciences, criminal justice, or police foundations degreet, then you'll be in the cruiser at the guardhouse.  This is where you get to go out and deal with the public hands on and interact with the people in your community.  Hope this helps.


----------



## AthonyMach1

hey i was wondering, if i joined the army and wanted to become a MP, what doi need to do to be able to become that? like what type of schooling? do i take schooling before i join? or after basic training you do the schooling in the army to become an MP? any help would be great, thanks


----------



## cgyflames01

This web site will tell you every thing http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx  

here is what they say on the matter. 

 Military Police personnel are recruited into the occupation in accordance with very specific selection standards and by a unique, research-based selection mechanism. To meet or exceed these specific standards, Military Police must possess courage, dedication, physical and mental stamina and good reasoning ability. They must also have patience, tact, initiative, good powers of observation, a memory for details and a genuine interest in working with and helping people. Military Police must be able to communicate very well both orally and in writing. 

Candidates must also meet the minimum education standard for the MP occupation, which includes a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognized community college or CEGEP.


----------



## c/sgt_warren

I am an army cadet sergeant here in PEI...and i am very interested in joining the Canadian Forces, but more specifically the Military Police trade. I've been looking at the DND website for information about what i should do to get ready or what courses i actually need to take to even qualify to join the MP's. All i get from the website is the usual "do your duty...join the CF" stuff...i already know that i want to join the CF, i have wanted to since i was 8 years old, but i want to know is what the people here would reccomend that i do to prepare myself both mentally and physically for what lays ahead in the future. I figured that this would be a good place to look for information because there seem to be a lot of current CF members in here, and i hope at least 1 current or former MP.

Any information that you fine folks could give me would be muchly appreciated.

Sincerely;
C/Sgt. N. Warren


----------



## AmmoTech90

Search and you shall find:

Re: Deployment Opportunities as an MP?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/18442.0.html

Reserve MP
http://army.ca/forums/threads/4280.0.html

military police
http://army.ca/forums/threads/4251.0.html

The Cdn. Military Police - Time - Date - Place - I Was - I Saw - I Did
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17231.0.html


----------



## AndrewD83

Good luck man.  The requirements are strict and the MPs have a HUGE number of potential recruits to chose from.  You also have to go to a MPAC (MP assessment Center).  It is one week long and pretty much a job interview (kind of like a shorter version of the Apprentace)  They let you know what being an MP is all about than they put you through a number of group tests to see observation, leadership skills, intelligence etc.

It may be faster to do three years in the military in a different MOC than remuster to MP. (if you already have your criminal justice diploma)


----------



## Scratch_043

I have a question for any current MPs out there, or for anyone who knows, if I join as an MP, where can I expect to be most likely ber posted?


----------



## gun plumber

nothing wrong with it at all.
Just noticed lately that a lot of people have expressed intrest in that branch rather than the usual Infantry branch that everone nomally enquires about.
Nobody ever asks about us these days.......
PS-If you want to hear an intersting story about the MPs pm me


----------



## garb811

Torn:   Initially you can be posted to the Guardhouse of any Reg Force base.   Now, having said that, some bases have larger MP Dets than others so the probability of getting somewhere with a small Det, like Wainwright or Meaford, are lower than going to Ottawa, Halifax, Edmonton etc.   Once you've completed the Provisional Employment Period, and possibly further training, you are then eligable to be moved to the Security Section (Physical and ADP), Invest, Training etc or be posted to:   "Remote" ASU's, like London, Calgary, Sault St Marie, St John's, Chilliwack;   a "field" posting to a MP Pl, Cbt Arms unit or a Svc Bn; NIS; NCIU; MSGU; plus a couple others which are unique and interesting...

As for what to do to make yourself more attractive to the Branch...this is a hard one since each MPAC is slightly different.   First off, be yourself.   Don't try to mould yourself to what you think the recruiter and MPAC personnel want to see.   It is very hard to keep up a façade when you are in close and constant contact with people for a week and it will become apparent pretty quickly if you've been doing something because you're actually interested in it, or simply because you were â Å“punching a ticketâ ?.   Some things which never hurt if you have the inclination: Community Service/Volunteerism either through your school or outside of it; get involved with sports teams if you aren't already; a â Å“non-aggressiveâ ? martial art, such as Aikido; hobbies can be helpful to round yourself out (drama, believe it or not, would be very useful as it not only teaches you how to act but how to perform in front of others);     schooling, schooling, schooling...can't say this enough, particularly writing skills, you're going to write, write, write and then write some more and if you can't put together a coherent report, you might as well not even bother with the work; mental exercises which develop memory and an eye for detail (think the good old â Å“what is different in these two picturesâ ? game), deductive and logical reasoning; getting involved in ride along programmes (hopefully MP, if not check out the local police force); get a job where you actually have to make some decisions (hopefully while under stress, although this is kind of hard to do as a 16 year old); need I mention working on the second official language at this point etc; and most importantly, tell the truth and stay out of trouble!!   A criminal record is a sure fire way to not getting past go, as is getting caught in a lie.   As for the physical shape you need to be in, the standard for the Branch is the same as for the rest of the CF.   It would not hurt, however, if you were also able to do the PARE test in a reasonable amount of time.

Hope this clears the mud a little.   Specific questions?   Feel free!


----------



## ab00013

Garb811:

I have a question for you, is it possible to specify, for NCM, where you would like to be posted after training? By specify I mean, not the actual base but say more like "Atlantic Canada"?

One other question, I am planning on applying in April after I have completed one year of my M.A. in Criminal Justice, will it look bad that I am only half way through and am planning on finishing my M.A. after training is complete? It won't reflect like I am a quitter will it? (you can only volunteer and be a full-time student so long before you actually have to get a career )

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AndrewD83

AB00013:  

After sending the MP reference packages (really huge documents) to my previous employers way up north I applied to the MP's only four months before I got my degree.   I got a call the very next day telling me they could not process my application further until I showed them proof of my COMPLETED education.

This was a pain in the butt for me because by the time I could show them my completed education I had to send my MP reference packages BACK up north to a few unhappy previous employers who had to fill it out yet again!  Needless to say they got some excellent expensive champagne in the mail.

Long story short - unless you have your police justice/ criminology etc. diploma don't bother getting all the paper work done until you can show proof of your education!


----------



## garb811

Once you hit Borden, which is where the MP Academy is, and start your MP training you'll be asked for 3 "prefered" posting choices.   Most people put down 3 bases but, since we can do it "geographically", I would imagine you'd be allowed to use a geographic choice as well.   It'd be pretty obvious you were looking for the Maritimes if you put down "Greenwood, Gagetown and Halifax" though...so it would do pretty much the same thing I think.   Note that just because you specify a location does not mean you will get it, or even to one nearby any of your three choices, as there are a limited number of positions at each base.

As for finishing a degree after joining, good on ya, although the pressure will then be on you to take your commission.    People do University courses quite often these days and to be truly competitive at the higher ranks for promotion you need to do something like that, although it can be hard to pull off depending on your workload.   FYI, the MP Branch has actually been sending 1 x Sgt/WO to University to get a MA in Criminology or similar for the last 3-4 years.   I personally don't see taking time off as quitting, people need to put food on the table, experience changes in life's circumstances or just suddenly realize that the classroom is not the place they need to be at that point in time.   Be prepared to explain your choice at the MPAC though as I'm sure it will be of great interest because making a decision such as this, and the thought process that went into it, can show quite a bit about the make up of a person.   One word of caution though, which has been mentioned previously in this thread, to be recruited directly into the Branch you NEED to have a minimum of a community college diploma in a police oriented programme.   I do not believe that a partial MA in Justice will count, but that is something I am not 100% sure of and you'll need to talk it over with your recruiter but my advice to you is DO NOT quit school until this has been clarified or you could find yourself out of both options.

AndrewD83:   Good advice. I wasn't aware of the requirement to show proof you had actually completed it and not just in the last semester etc since I'm not at the recruiting end.

EDIT:   Sorry, I just re-read this since it was linked through another thread.   Please note that the MP Branch is sending Sgt/WO's through to get a *BA* not MA.  My apologies for any confusion.


----------



## ab00013

Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it. I was concerned I wouldn't even be able to mention my preferred postings. The minimum requirements for education are no problem, I have completed my 4 yr B.A. degree in Criminal Justice and am coming up half way through my masters degree (graduate degree).

Thanks again!


----------



## garb811

<rubs his eyes> MA?   Whoops...makes sense you'd have a BA then wouldn't it!   My apologies for mis-reading that one, even typing it "MA" never registered...wasn't I the one going on about being able to communicate effectively in writing??   In that case, be prepared for a lot, and I do mean a lot, of pressure from the recruiter to go officer.


----------



## canadianblue

I am really interested in getting into a military career after high school. But right now I've been thinking whether or not I should join up with the Infantry, or the Military Police. I mean for the past few years I have had my sights on policing, but recently I've started to think more and more about a career in the armed forces, between either the Military Police or the Infantry. Ever since I was a kid, I always loved the military, and was always fascinated by it. I know for sure that I want to serve my country, and the community. I also want to be in a job were their is alot of pride involved, and to also have a job were their is alot of Espirt De Corps [I might have gotten that wrong]. I've also really wanted to get a great career after high school, or by the time I'm 21. Can anybody give me any advice on what I should do.

PS: I'm also planning on taking a police studies/foundations course for the next 2 years after high school.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## gun plumber

Why does'nt anyone ever ask about Wpn Tech? .I guess the jobs not flashy enough!
Either choice is fine.If you join as a meathead,and don't like,OT to infantry.Infantry probably the quicker route in,and you'd probably want to try that first cause, if you go MP first,then OT to infantry,you could find yourself meeting some of the people you busted! ;D


----------



## GerryCan

Your best bet would be what gun plumber said. Go MP if you can get in. If you don't like it, go Infantry. It's always easy to get into the Infantry. But, if you join the infantry and decide you don't like it and want to go MP, prepare to be sitting in Bn a long time waiting.
Personnally, if you wanna be a cop, go civie side. Make more money and do a lot more.


----------



## NavyGrunt

ToRN said:
			
		

> gun plumber, although my first and second choices are 031(infantry) and 811(MP), my third is 421(wpn tech) , so could you please tell me about the trade?



Since a diplom in Police sciences is required for MP it seems like kind've a waste to go through school for that and join tjhe infantry.....


----------



## Glorified Ape

I'm trying to make the exact same choice - MPO or Infantry officer. I signed up for infantry and now I want to remuster to MP but openings are EXTREMELY scarce. Supposedly, this year, ONE MPO position is available which I stand 0 chance of getting. 

Considering your interests, I'd try to go MP first, then infantry. You can always get into the infantry but getting MP is tough. There's also the fact that MP sets you up nicely for civvie law enforcement while infantry leaves you very little in the way of transferrable skills. From what I understand, MP's leave the forces as de facto qualified RCMP officers and don't have much trouble getting hired.


----------



## NavyGrunt

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> I'm trying to make the exact same choice - MPO or Infantry officer. I signed up for infantry and now I want to remuster to MP but openings are EXTREMELY scarce. Supposedly, this year, ONE MPO position is available which I stand 0 chance of getting.
> 
> Considering your interests, I'd try to go MP first, then infantry. You can always get into the infantry but getting MP is tough. There's also the fact that MP sets you up nicely for civvie law enforcement while infantry leaves you very little in the way of transferrable skills. From what I understand, MP's leave the forces as de facto qualified RCMP officers and don't have much trouble getting hired.



Well Ive met more former infanteers in civie law enforcement than former MP's. And former MP's that join the RCMP go to depot like eveyone else. AND further more any civie law enforcement agency that allows "lateral transfers" doesnt except military police as equivalent.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Quote from Glorified Ape,
while infantry leaves you very little in the way of transferrable skills.

In responce to that I present this gem from PBI,


_So do you; in fact, you've got a whole bunch that most employers today would kill for :

-you know how to work as part of a team;

-you can take orders intelligently (ie: you ask questions if you don't understand);

-you understand getting the job done;

-you've seen lots of different leadership styles at work in lots of different situations, so you know what kind to apply if you are put in charge of other employees;

-you may already have had leadership training and experience;

-you understand why rules exist;

-you show up for work on time;

-you've been trained to take care of your equipment;

-you can adapt to different and difficult situations;

-you're in at least reasonable medical and physical shape;

-you can speak and write English clearly; and

lots more.

These aren't skills that fade because a piece of machinery or an industrial technique becomes obsolete-they stay with you. Ask ANY employer today if he wants an employee with all those traits, but without the technical training, and I'll bet you'll be surprised at the answer. My neighbour runs a carwash and he constantly bemoans the lack of these basic traits, and I've heard other employers do the same. The shortage of good employees today, especially in skilled trades, makes almost anybody with a good military record very desireable. Don't sell yourself short because you're an 031. Ducimus. Cheers. 
_


----------



## canadianblue

> I'm trying to make the exact same choice - MPO or Infantry officer. I signed up for infantry and now I want to remuster to MP but openings are EXTREMELY scarce. Supposedly, this year, ONE MPO position is available which I stand 0 chance of getting.



I'm, surprised by that, I heard that the military is really looking for qualified Military Police Officers who have the police diploma, I've heard of some people who were able to join up right after they got the diploma. But I'm still wondering what I'd rather want to do after high school, and right now it's between police work, military policing, and of course the infantry.  :soldier:

Well, I think that I would do the police studies program at college, go into the infantry reserves during that time. After I finish my diploma I'll decide between Military Police, or Infantry, and decide which occupation I would much rather do. I know for sure that I want a job that will be challenging and exciting, not a job that will give me money for making a rich man richer.

Is their anybody here that has done both military police and infantry, and can tell me which one they preffered and what the key differences were.


----------



## 2Charlie

The CMPA site has closed it's doors to external interaction.

As an interim, for those of the MP world, here are two links to look at.

Feel free to forward to other MP types.

http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=unofficialmilit

or

http://securitas.piczo.com/


----------



## m_a_c

Great sites thanks for the links


----------



## 2Charlie




----------



## Pennywise

:fifty: Wow.  What a choice.  Two totally different trades. In the infantry you more likely to suffer more injuries over the years.  Knees, back, etc.  Sure you can get medical pension, but money doesn't take away the constant pain you live with.  As one recruiter said "Do you like camping?"  Can expect sports days on Fridays, spending long hours outside in the cold, rain, snow, extreme heat, carrying heavy loads long distances and up steep grades   Up until now lots of tours.  Postings are limited to East or West depending on which badge you are.  There are some out of trade/RSS positions available depending on rank.  Advancement in rank is quicker than MP.

MP.  More independent and more responsibility. Injuries occur, most people have low back pain caused by wearing the gunbelt for long hours. Unless you are posted to a busy base your shifts will/could go something like this:  15 min of excitement followed by 11 hrs of really slow time.   More postings e.g; Canadian Embassies all over the world(openings are based on rank of course), VCDS just announced that the MPs will be providing Close Protection Services to high ranking commanders overseas(will be based in Belgium), Air Marshall Duties on select VIP trips(travel with PM and GG), field platoon, CFNIS and CFNCIU.    MPs make a little more than pers of equal rank in non-spec trades.  This may not seem like much, but if and when it comes time for pension, you'll see it.  

MPO are administrators.  Once they receive their MP Officer training they are suppose to spend 6 months in a guardhouse learning how it runs, etc and then 6 months with CFNIS investigating.  Once that is done, they generally get two or three command(Base MPO) positions, these are usually alternated by staff positions(i.e: NDHQ, etc).  

Honestly, you should finish school first and then look at all the trades.  There is a lot out there, beside MP, Inf and WPNs Tech.   Take the time to really look at what each trade offers and make the correct choice the first time.


----------



## Blackhorse7

Andrewd83, apply to the RCMP right now.   I have been in for 7 years now.   When I was at Depot, there was a girl who turned 20 while in training.   

As long as you have you're head screwed on straight, and you are a mature person, you stand a good chance at getting in.   Post secondary education is not a must... what the RCMP wants is life experience.   They want to see that you are doing things or taking classes that are advancing you in life.   

As for the pepper spray thing, it is true that as a cadet, you have the option of being sprayed.   But I would have serious doubts about serving with anyone who said no... nobody did that I knew of when I was in training.   If you get in, wait until you get Taser trained.   Getting peppersprayed sucked, but getting that jolt SUCKS!


----------



## MP 811

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> If you get in, wait until you get Taser trained.   Getting peppersprayed sucked, but getting that jolt SUCKS!



Oh ya, I'll vouch for that too.  I had the opportunity last week to train with some of the OPP TRU team guys who introduced me to the wonderful world of tasers........................mmmmmmmmmmm, good times.  They say the nervous twich I have now should go away in about 6 months


----------



## Blackhorse7

MP 811...  That's pretty cool.  I'm venturing a guess at the abbreviation, but TRU... Tactical Responce Unit?  I've never heard too much about cross training between MP's and municipal or federal Police Forces.  Not that I'm against it.  Quite the opposite, I think that should be done more often.


----------



## MP 811

Blackhorse..........I sent you a PM........


----------



## Jose911

Hello Grubby,
I am in the process to be an MP. Now I wait to go to MPAC.
Can you give me some information about it.

P.S. I'm sorry for my English.


----------



## m_a_c

Here is another great MP site

http://www.geocities.com/milpol2coy


----------



## loggon

i would like to know if military police candidates have to do a polygraph during the mpac.


----------



## Turf

I am interested in a career as an MP. I am graduating in April with a business degree. I volunteer at my local community police station, and keep myself physically fit. I've read through the CF website and recruiting info thoroughly, but I am interested in the perspective of CF members. Any help with the following questions would be greatly appreciated!

I noticed on the pay scales that NCM's recieve specialist pay, while officers don't. Can NCM's advance to a higher level of pay faster than an officer?
Are officers more likely than NCM's to find employment with other police agencies after their time in the CF?
If I were to participate in the DEO plan, would I be confining my potential as a senior officer to administrative duties?
Would enlisting as an NCM confine me to technical or combat duties?

Any feedback would be great.

ps Is the correct term the Provost Corps, Provost Marshal, or Military Police?


----------



## aesop081

Turf said:
			
		

> I am interested in a career as an MP.



WHY ?


----------



## Poppa

aesop081 said:
			
		

> WHY ?



Hey c'mon now.
While it's true that MPO's do far more admin work then the NCM's both are creditialed peace officers. As for finding meaningful employment as a civvie cop after the CF...it depends on the force you're applying to as well as what sort of candidate you are.
I know plenty of meatheads who can't get picked up by police forces.

What specifically do you want to do?


----------



## Turf

aesop081 said:
			
		

> WHY ?



just in case you're not being sarcastic, I see it as the natural combination of policing and military work, which are two careers that I have interest in. It's either that or helo driver, and I think I'd be better off avoiding ACS and going straight to the MPO position.

thanks spenco.

there's no regular army in BC, so if I want to serve here, would it have to be in the Navy or Air Force elements?. Is it Comox, Esquimalt or nothing in BC?
How many positions are available at Remote ASU's? ie fmr bases like Chilliwack or Aldergrove? Are there permanent staff at places like Vernon or Chilcotin Military Training Area?


----------



## garb811

Turf said:
			
		

> there's no regular army in BC, so if I want to serve here, would it have to be in the Navy or Air Force elements?. Is it Comox, Esquimalt or nothing in BC?
> How many positions are available at Remote ASU's? ie fmr bases like Chilliwack or Aldergrove? Are there permanent staff at places like Vernon or Chilcotin Military Training Area?



Yes, initially Comox and Esquimalt are the only choices for BC but this doesn't mean you have to wear an Air Force or Navy uniform to be posted there, as with the other "purple trades" your uniform doesn't dictate where you serve, although this is not totally true for officers.   I believe the ASU in Chilliwack, which belongs to LFWA, has 3 MP positions, all NCOs, and Nanoose may still have a few others.   Vernon gets a small contingent of Reg Force MPs in the summer from LFWA but it is only on Temporary Duty.

The name of our Branch is the Military Police Branch with the personnel being either Military Police Officers (MPO) or Military Police (MP).


----------



## RyanNS

Hey all,

I have already done a search for this and came across of few threads, but none that directly answer my question. I'm considering applying DEO for Military Police Officer (MP O) 81. What I was wondering was what types of degrees are necessary. Mine is a B.A. in International Development, not exactly security or policing related I know. Does anyone think that it's too much of a long shot to bother applying for this posistion with my current education? My first application seems to have gone missing from the first recruiting center I went through. I'm going through another recruiting center now and this time my application is going to have different MOC's listed on it. Also I was wondering how much emphasis is placed on your University grades when applying (for any MOC) in general. I know it would definitley help if you had straight A's, but does anyone know how much of a role your actual grades play in the whole application process?

Thanks


----------



## JBP

All I know is that you have to have minimum - a college diploma in the related field. EG> Police Foundations/Law and Security, Border Guard, Prison Guard related courses...

I don't know if it counts for University to have the same field of education but you should ask the recruiters directly. Also, if you already put through your application with different choices on it, you had better call them and change it QUICK! The longer you wait to change it, the longer it'll be before you get in man. TALK to your recruiter!!!

Joe
PS> Good luck, being selected for MP is hard!


----------



## CAMPVET

Here's a response to AESOP 081 and his sarcastic comment WHY?  How about we sat Why Not?  The kid will join the CF and start at $44,000 a year, vice pay his way through RCMP Depot and start at $32 K a year...or he could re-muster to AESOP and fly on Aurora's, serving coffee to pilots like you do...lets not glorify your job, I know exactly what you do...


----------



## George Wallace

Couple of questions for CAMPVET:

Are you sure of the $44,000 a year for Recruits; as I think that sounds a bit high?

When did one have to pay their way through RCMP Depot training?  They recruit the same as the CF.  

GW


----------



## meni0n

Once you become a recruit with RCMP you don't get paid when you're on their 6 month basic training. They tell on their web site to bring about 5k with you for expenses. They'll pay for board and food but that's it. Once you graduate then you start to get paid. It's kind of a let down since municipal police services do pay their recruits a salary even when they're at the academy. And the salaries are almost the same.


----------



## sguido

meni0n said:
			
		

> *snip*It's kind of a let down since municipal police services do pay their recruits a salary even when they're at the academy. And the salaries are almost the same.



While many municipal forces start pay the day you're sworn in, it's at either Probationary PC4 or at 'cadet' rates...which, last time I checked, is in the area of $28k.  Nowhere near the $60k a PC1 makes.  (In Ontario.)

Also, recruits must now pay their own way at the Ontario Police College.  Police Associations (read: unions) have started to offer loans to new recruits to offset costs.


----------



## Turf

In BC, recruits attend the JIBC after receiving an offer of employment from a municipal police department. They are responsible for the $9500 in tuition to attend the JI.

City cops are on the payroll as soon as they accept an offer of employment, and make $43K as a probationary constable, and then $50K as a Cst. 4th class.  That doesn't include the heaps of overtime that City cops can choose to put in, since they are understaffed in many departments right now.
Some Cst.'s at the VPD are making between $80K-$85K, including all their overtime.

I can join the CF, with the potential of moving to a higher rank and pay scale, but more than likely be moved away from BC.  Or, I can try and get into a municipal police service, get paid slightly less and have less upward mobility, but get to stay in BC.


----------



## 48Highlander

sguido said:
			
		

> While many municipal forces start pay the day you're sworn in, it's at either Probationary PC4 or at 'cadet' rates...which, last time I checked, is in the area of $28k.   Nowhere near the $60k a PC1 makes.   (In Ontario.)
> 
> Also, recruits must now pay their own way at the Ontario Police College.   Police Associations (read: unions) have started to offer loans to new recruits to offset costs.



    MTPS pays $38k per year as soon as you're sworn in, which goes up to $41k once you finish the training.  Also, they offer to pay the $5k for the police college, and deduct $75 from your pay every month to cover it.  If you stay for 5 years, they'll give you the full $5k back as a bonus.


----------



## King Kong

Hey Turf,

  Right now I am in the CF as an MP NCM but am still awaiting my actual MP training which doesnt start til March.  Right now I am making Cpl spec 1 pay so that is around $48,000 a year. You get paid basic private while going through basic training but get promoted to Cpl on grad day. Also, you get Cpl spec 1 backpay for your time as a private so you aren't losing any salary through basic. If you want any other info, feel free to private message me. 

Cheers


----------



## mdh

I think you're confusing Military Police (MOC 811 - NCM) with Military Police Officer (81) (admittedly an easy mistake to make).   The MPO description on the Recruiting web site talks about getting a degree in a related field which probably means criminology, law or justice studies at the university level. Police foundations courses are usually community college or private college programs. Kincanucks (our in-house recruiting officer) may be able provide you with more detailed information on this MOC. It's my understanding that there aren't a lot of slots open. And yes when there's a very competitive MOC grades count - unless you have tons of related civvie experience on make up for it.


----------



## MP 811

No


----------



## Turf

thanks for the good info king kong. retroactive pay is quite a bonus.  it's hard to tell from the recruiting site whether officers have a similar pay scheme.

I hope I'm not getting too far off this thread, but does anybody know how civilian police agencies select their ERT or tactical teams?
Are there a lot of ex-military types on these teams?
On the surface, it seems like they'd want people with similar training & experience, such as CF naval boarding parties, etc.
Curious if military experience is a relevant, valuable asset when being considered for these types of teams.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Poppa

eod/combatdiver said:
			
		

> Can't spell wimp with out MP!!!!! ;D



Hmmmm...issues? Seriously, you keep that up and someones going to get their feelings hurt.
BTW when did engineers learn to spell?   ;D

Should check my own spelling before I hack on others...especially people who can blow up my house


----------



## aesop081

Poppa said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...issues? Seriously, you keep that up and someones going to get their feelings hurt.
> BTW when did engineers learn to spell?   ;D



Spelling skills were issued with my cap badge in Chilliwack   8)



> Should check my own spelling before I hack on others...especially people who can blow up my house



i'm sure if you can make it no meathead ever gives me a ticket again, that we can prevent that ;D


----------



## Hopkins

I dunno much yet cause m still waiting to get in but I've heard nothin but crap about the MP's...Every grunt hates em cause they dont let em do anything...And they're a law freak...Anyways...I'd agree with the WHY statement lol! :threat:


----------



## Poppa

Hopkins said:
			
		

> I dunno much yet cause m still waiting to get in but I've heard nothin but crap about the MP's...Every grunt hates em cause they dont let em do anything...And they're a law freak...Anyways...I'd agree with the WHY statement lol! :threat:



While I'd agree to a point...we do have some tossers in the trade so does everybody else. My whole philosophy has been that of a steel fist in a velvet glove. Of the soldier for the soldier.
If I and my troops do their job right no one gets in crap...or hurt (Force Protection anyone?)
Just remember you may be slagging us (me) now...but when you're in a jam that red hat looks pretty good.


----------



## eod/combatdiver

Poppa I think that you have some very good points and people do look towards your trade for help when their in trouble but I think that your BTS should be expanded. For an example during Op Athena the Infrantry Coy were running VCP's and teaching local police how to run VCP's.   During a reconstruction of a country the local police should be taught and given assistance by the MP's.   What I observed on Camp Julian was the MP's were policing the troops and looking after lost and found bin where they should have been doing other jobs. It is very frustrating for a ground pounder to watch a trade getting Spec pay and not work to their potential. MP's should be the lead on teaching VCP's, pepper spray and non lethal weapons trg, personnel searches, riot control, Local int gathering and recording of info and anything else that an infranty-man may use on a patrol or working on the front gate or VCP. Just a observation from someone looking in and maybe things have change for your trade while being deployed.

Mike


----------



## garb811

Mike:

You're not alone in your thoughts and in pre-deployment traiining I know that MPs have taught some of the topics you're mentioning, at least to some of the Rotos.   Thing is, the units being trained need to request that the MP Pl, or Grn/Base MPs depending on where you are, send instructors.   A HUGE problem is the size of the training audience, particularly when it comes to things like searches, non-lethal weapons etc as we train enough instructors for our needs (normally 20-30 MPs per base so 1-2 instructors per base, some more some less) so we really don't have the manpower to go out and teach a BG on short notice.

In theater the problem arises due to where the MP Pl is in the force structure.   The trend on Army deployments is MPs end up in the NCE as opposed to the BG, although OP Kinetic and the BG to Apollo were notable exceptions.   So the MPs are not commanded by the BG (or even the applicable Force) and can be VERY unresponsive to requests such as these depending on the personalities involved or, on the other hand, the BG can decide they don't want us playing in their "sandbox" so we don't even get invited.   On the other hand, I've been on Ops where relations between the BG and the MPs were very good and both wanted the MPs involved on various Ops, which made the tour much, much more interesting and I think was more valuable from a learning perspective for all involved.


----------



## Poppa

while Garb811 makes a whole hockey sock of good points one of the big reasons there aren't a lot of us out there doing VCPs and convoy escorts is that our numbers can't support it.
Another reason is that under the past direction from former PMs the army side of our trade was all but decimated in favour of policing. just now we are seeing a bit of a paradigm shift back to army-centric ops but there are still those forces afoot who want nothing to do with our other 3 functions namely mobility support, detention ops (pw) and security ops (force protection)

Cheers


----------



## S McKee

Too bad the trade doesn't polygraph, I would love to see it implemented.


----------



## MILPO

Although I would agree with you to some extent, Jumper, MP's are thouroughly assessed and vetted through their selection process.   I'm not sure if you work in the trade or not, but the assessment process is a lot more than that of several police services, taking the opportunity to meet and observe candidate behaviour, obtaining a reasonable assessment of applicant suitability.


----------



## canadianblue

I have a question with regards to community policing. What type of community involvement does the military police have. I think thats one of the most important aspects of policework to me is to get to work with the community and help prevent crime.


----------



## S McKee

MILPO said:
			
		

> Although I would agree with you to some extent, Jumper, MP's are thouroughly assessed and vetted through their selection process.   I'm not sure if you work in the trade or not, but the assessment process is a lot more than that of several police services, taking the opportunity to meet and observe candidate behaviour, obtaining a reasonable assessment of applicant suitability.



I agree the MPAC is a significant advancement and recruiting filter, however, from what I understand, when the candidates meet with the board it's a pretty fast and furious process. With the exception of the RCMP, most services polygraph and the application process takes several months to complete. It would not work in the trade at this point in time, a bit of a logistical nightmare considering the branch has only one polygraph operator. However, I believe down the road, the branch may have to look into it more seriously, in order to further enhance the credibility (read optics) of the MP recruiting process to the outside world. Having said that I'm glad they didn't polygraph when I joined.


----------



## MILPO

Well, my process has been in progress since August '04, having just finished the MPAC last weekend.  Another waiting period for the results and by the time BMQ starts , i'm looking at a good 8-10 months at least. There's more interviews in the MP process than most police services and the opportunity to be assessed by more than one rep. is a bonus, both for the candidate and recruiters, as the opportunity is there to impress more than one person.

I'm hoping it will be a fast and furious process from here in    I just can't wait for the three day sleep deprivation course at BMQ (and all the other goodies)


----------



## S McKee

MILPO said:
			
		

> Well, my process has been in progress since August '04, having just finished the MPAC last weekend.   Another waiting period for the results and by the time BMQ starts , i'm looking at a good 8-10 months at least. There's more interviews in the MP process than most police services and the opportunity to be assessed by more than one rep. is a bonus, both for the candidate and recruiters, as the opportunity is there to impress more than one person.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be a fast and furious process from here in      I just can't wait for the three day sleep deprivation course at BMQ (and all the other goodies)



Good luck on your BMQ and MP QL. I'm nearing the end of my career and I must admit I feel a twinge of envy when I hear of all you new guys and gals starting out, for all it's faults and foibles the CF is a good career, your joining at a great time. Just remember when your in training and all looks bleak and grey just say to yourself "One day I'll look back at all this and laugh." and you will.


----------



## Al1212

What exactly does a Security Officer do and how is this different than the Military Police?


----------



## Zoomie

Not sure that this particular sub-forum can do this topic justice, but I'll wade in.

A Security Officer is an Officer that commands a platoon (or det) of Military Police NCMs.  If you want to become the equivalent of a city cop, join as an NCM.  If you want to be the Sheriff - join as a SecurO.


----------



## Poppa

Security Officer is the old term.
Now they're Military Police Officers. Same job.

Cheers


----------



## MILPO

Thanks.   I'm hoping everything went well.


----------



## Dissident

The reserve MP Coy have been activated and attached to reg force formation(1 ASG). This has let us to be fairly busy. Anyone looking for a fulfilling reserve participation should look into their local reserve MP platoons. I have spent 135 days in uniform in 2004, while still jugling the demands of a full time job.

I just wanted to update that the reserve QL3 course has been rewritten to now include a month of law enforcement. QL3A will be the field portion and QL3B will be the LE one. QL5 and 6 should undergo the same fate in the near future.


----------



## garb811

You may not know but is there a plan in place to quailify all Militia MP to QL3B standards?  Also, any news on who is going to teach it?


----------



## Poppa

garb811 said:
			
		

> You may not know but is there a plan in place to quailify all Militia MP to QL3B standards? Also, any news on who is going to teach it?



I'll step in here and try to clear up some of the rumours floating around out here.
First I'll provide some background on myself. I was involved with the QS boards for 811s 2 yrs ago and I was a member of the writing board for the PRes 811 new QL 3 package.

A few years back (2-3) the then CLS directed the PM to get more involved in the employment of the Res MP resources and that when he looked at a MP he didn't want to see any differences.
With the new marching orders in hand the branch had to step up and fix years of neglect regarding the Res MP.

What was decided was to ramp up the Res MP in the one aspect we wern't trained in namely policing. Now, the Reg force QL 3 is 6 months...can't be done in the res world..not a chance and it's not our role.
What we came up with on the writing board was this.
Say there was a PO on the Reg 3's called widget making and the QS called for 100 periods of instruction...the Res QL 3 would cut it in half and do 50. What we've done is give basically a shortened Reg course to fit in 2 22 trg day blocks QL3A & B's.

The intent is to give the PRes MP enough of a back ground in the policing role that we can more easily deploy. We won't be qualed to the same level in policing and we don't need to be. There will still be the main focus on Army centric duties namely Mobility support, Security Ops and Detention Ops.

I hope this answered some of the questions  folks had,
feel free to contact me if anyone has any questions.


----------



## S McKee

I'll just throw this out there. POPPA maybe you can answer. Does anyone have any info about members joining the Reserves after being released on a 3b from the Reg Force? I've heard of it being done (depending on circumstances).


----------



## Poppa

Jumper,
As far as I know it depends on the what restrictions were put on upon release. Your local CFRC should have a better answer and if they do a VFS find out suitability.


----------



## MILPO

Just a little off topic, but would anyone know how long it takes for the results of MPAC to be registered with the CFRC?  The approximate wait time is 3 weeks for an offer, I was just curious if they would have the results already and if I start calling my file manager, which couldn't hurt..ahh, i'll just call 'em. :-\


----------



## S McKee

Poppa said:
			
		

> Jumper,
> As far as I know it depends on the what restrictions were put on upon release. Your local CFRC should have a better answer and if they do a VFS find out suitability.



Thanks Poppa, I'm on an accommodation now and have about 1 1/2 years left...just keeping my options open.


----------



## Al1212

I'm in Edmonton, currently in grade 12 and will be going to university. Is it possible to become a Military Police Officer using Reserve Entry Scheme for Officer (Reserve)? In other words, is this occupation only available to current forces members or is it an open trade. Also, does it matter what university courses I will be taking or do they have to be related to police studies? Lastly, how is an Army Military Police Officer different from an Air Force Military Police Officer?


----------



## mdh

Do you mean an NCO MP or an officer in charge of MPs?? If you mean an officer in charge of MPs then yes, it is theoretically possible to join the reserves as an MPO, but I would imagine the opportunities are fairly limited.   Check with the local service battalion - which I think is 15 Service in Edmonton - not sure if they have MPs there or not. As for university courses I don't think there is a specific degree requirement but obviously something like criminology or justice studies (whatever that means these days) would make you a more competitive candidate especially in the regs (if that's where you want to go).   The RESO program no longer exists. Try ROTP as an alternative. And ps - there is very limited recruitment for MPOs in the regs - see the estimable Kincanuck's posts in the recruiting section for more detail, good luck, mdh

Oh and by the way there is no real difference  between an Air Force MPO and an Army one - they are now considered "purple trades" in that once you are qualified in the MOC you can be assigned to any element, army, navy or air force.


----------



## garb811

Poppa said:
			
		

> I'll step in here and try to clear up some of the rumours floating around out here.
> First I'll provide some background on myself. I was involved with the QS boards for 811s 2 yrs ago and I was a member of the writing board for the PRes 811 new QL 3 package.
> 
> A few years back (2-3) the then CLS directed the PM to get more involved in the employment of the Res MP resources and that when he looked at a MP he didn't want to see any differences.
> With the new marching orders in hand the branch had to step up and fix years of neglect regarding the Res MP.
> 
> What was decided was to ramp up the Res MP in the one aspect we wern't trained in namely policing. Now, the Reg force QL 3 is 6 months...can't be done in the res world..not a chance and it's not our role.
> What we came up with on the writing board was this.
> Say there was a PO on the Reg 3's called widget making and the QS called for 100 periods of instruction...the Res QL 3 would cut it in half and do 50. What we've done is give basically a shortened Reg course to fit in 2 22 trg day blocks QL3A & B's.
> 
> The intent is to give the PRes MP enough of a back ground in the policing role that we can more easily deploy. We won't be qualed to the same level in policing and we don't need to be. There will still be the main focus on Army centric duties namely Mobility support, Security Ops and Detention Ops.
> 
> I hope this answered some of the questions   folks had,
> feel free to contact me if anyone has any questions.



Your "solution" to the problem doesn't address the reason there is such an issue with employing Militia MP (I won't use the term PRes because not all of the MP Reserve world has this issue) and if anything is only going to make the current situation worse.   

Considering the CFPM reports to the VCDS the CLS is hardly in a position to provide direction to her.   Perhaps you meant LSPM?   Even then the ability for the LSPM to provide what the CLS was looking for is limited as the LSPM is primarily a Technical Advisor and his ability to provide direction outside of the Tech Net very restricted.   As for employment, neither the CFPM (with the exception of NIS) nor the LSPM have the authority to Force Generate, the function they serve is again, advisory. 

Although not one of their mandated functions, Militia MP are taking it upon themselves to partly train for Police Ops with the reasoning being â Å“The intent is to give the PRes MP enough of a back ground in the policing role that we can more easily deployâ ?.   In whose mind is it going to be easier to deploy Militia MP?   As long as the Militia MP are unwilling and/or unable to meet the Reg Force standards there is going to be an employability gap both domestically and on tour.   Unless Militia MP can be appointed Military Police, as defined in Sec 156 of the NDA, they are unable to do the Police Ops function.   Period.   To meet this standard, Militia MP will have to go to MPAC, will have to complete the complete Reg Force QL3 course and most importantly, will have to become subject to the MP Code of Conduct.   This â Å“Police Ops Liteâ ? course does nothing to address this issue and, it is only going to waste money training for a function which, at this time, is not tasked to the Militia MP.   Most importantly, this is only going to make it more difficult for me as the Reg Force supervisor of a Militia augmentee.   Why?   First thing is, IMHO, most are going to have a hard time coming to augment us thinking they are going to be functioning as â Å“Policeâ ? only to be told they are unable to fulfil that function.   This already happens without there being any kind of Police Ops being taught on your courses, I can already hear the howls of protest when they are told that to me, their QL3B isn't worth value of the paper their course certificate was printed on.   On top of that, they are only going to know enough to get themselves, and most importantly their Reg Force partner, into trouble. You can't even use the excuse of there being a different standard for Police Ops while deployed as there is none.   In case anyone has forgotten, the trials and tribulations of the MP Branch over the past 10 years were triggered because of Somalia, not by an incident in Canada.   Unfortunately there are many people in the Branch, primarily Officers, who seem to overlook this and feel that it is OK to fill a MP position with a Militia member.   Let's not even begin to think about the challenges which will be faced for work-up training (OK, you've had the 3B last year so are somewhat current, you had your 3B 6 years ago and are totally out of date, you haven't even had the 3B because you haven't had the time and you Sgt...why exactly are you here when we need a Cpl?).   I suppose when you're only the advisor on manning this is OK because you don't have to worry about a visit from PS when something goes wrong, which it eventually will but as the guy on the ground who has to make it work, it can be a nightmare, particularly when the Militia MP can't understand the restrictions which get placed upon them and do everything imaginable to circumvent them to do the Police function.   While some tours do have scope for very limited Militia augmentation if there is an Ident and/or Security position in the TO&E, filling a hard MP position with a Militia MP means the Reg Force MPs have to pick up the slack.   If there is no slack to pick up the better solution is to simply cut the MP position and give it to a trade which can use it, rather than having it used as a make work project so the Militia MPs can say they are supporting the Army by deploying.   The last few Rotos into Bosnia are a good example of this and I'm guessing the situation in Kabul is much the same.

I also fear that this is going to be the thin end of the wedge for those members who are in your units who are already unable to draw the line and acknowledge they have no Police function, and you know they exist.   Unlike the Reg Force where we have a problem with new MP forgetting they could go to the field, many in the Militia conveniently forget they are not Police.   If it was just talk I wouldn't care but I personally know Militia MP who have used the fact that they are â Å“MPâ ? to obtain items from supply which they are not entitled (not to mention at that time the Reg Force had a severe shortage of that particular item), have purchased their own accoutrements (what use does a Militia guy have with a gun belt, Lvl 3 holster, handcuffs and ASP?), use their â Å“extensive MP experienceâ ?, with heavy emphasis on the "Police" aspect, to promote their private companies, others have obtained training from civilian police agencies (what do you do with a CPC course in the Militia other than pad your civie resume?) and units are already training Police Ops subjects, normally concealed as "professional development", or "interest training".   Of course, if Militia MP were subject to the Code of Conduct, many of these things wouldn't be issues for long as the indivuduals wouldn't be MPs for much longer if they kept at it.   Even this board is a good example, it doesn't take much digging to find Militia MPs talking authoritatively about Reg Force MP issues.

The last major issue this is going to cause is to increase the confusion which exists about the capabilities, authority and jurisdiction of Militia MP regarding Police Ops because if you're training for it, the obvious thing is you're qualified, authorised and have the jurisdiction to be doing it, never mind what the NDA or MP Policies and Proceedures have to say about the matter.   I'm aware of numerous instances where Commanders have had Militia MP do things they didn't have the training, authority or jurisdiction to do probably because the Commanders simply weren't aware, and were not informed by the Militia MP wrongly tasked, that it was outside the Militia MP mandate.   Let's not even talk about the Militia MP NCO or Officer who will suddenly think he is qualified to oversee a Police Investigation...

My take on this initiative is the stand up of the MP Coys has not solved the recruiting and retention issues being faced by the Militia MP, which was one of the the big selling points to have them activated outside of the LFRR.   By being out from the shadow of the Svc Bn, they were supposed to finally be able to â Å“train as MPsâ ? and â Å“be employed as MPsâ ? and in many minds, the MP units would have to fight off the recruits.   Unfortunately, I think this has failed because the only drawing card the MPs have is the chance to be a â Å“Copâ ?.   Once people realise they can't be a cop and that the world of the Militia MP is that of PWs, TCPs and Route Recces (I won't even include Security because when was the last time the majority of you did a Security Survey?), the trade rapidly loses its attraction and this â Å“MP Liteâ ? course is supposed to give them enough of a taste to bring them in and keep them around, at least until their first task to augment us, when reality will strike.   I also think that once the Chain of Command realizes the lame ducks they have on their hands, the current situation won't stand much longer.   I personally give the current Militia MP organization 5-10 years,  in that time they will either have to become Military Police IAW Sect 156 of the NDA and adopt a posture and structure which will support the Reg Force or they will cease to exist.   Unfortunately I fear it will be the later given the current track record of refusing to see the forest for the trees.

Lastly, by this point most of you Militia MP must be thinking I'm totally against the idea of Militia MP, but I'm not.   I think there is a lot of potential in the organisation and you have some outstanding and dedicated people and I know this from extensive experience with Militia MP subordinates both domestically and abroad.   Unfortunately how you are organized and trained today does not meet the need of the Reg Force MPs and until that changes, the issues surrounding employing you will not go away.   I hope you get it right because I really want to have something to keep me busy in my retirement.

Poppa, if you'd send me the makeup of your writing board via PM I'd much appreciate it.   I don't need names but ranks, units and experience would go a long way in helping me understand where this is coming from and where it is going.   

If anyone has the CTS for this QL3B, I would also be most interested in seeing that as well.   PM me for an email address.

PS - It wasn't the Branch which neglected the Militia MP for the last number of years as the "Branch" has no control over you, your tasks or your funding.   As a Land Force asset the buck stops at the CLS shop as it is the Land Force which mandates unit training through the assignment of tasks and then provides the funds to train to those tasks.   Land Staff has gotten what they paid for, it is the Branch which is having to deal with the effects of those choices.


----------



## S McKee

Garb I totally agree with your analsis of Reserve MP. Unfortunately I believe the delusions of grandeur come from the officer level, from those who have had very little operational and police experience. I recently heard a little spiel on how the Reserves where planning on training PRes MP. An officer commented that Reseve MP were going to provide Crim Int to Commanders in the field. I was quite surprised to hear this since the only organization authorized to collect, collate and disseminate Crim Int is the Military Police Criminal Intelligence Program (MPCIP) under the NIS. It was quite evident to me that they were going for the "MP Lite" program as you so eloquently put it. It's this type of approach that is going to get us in trouble once again. I have absolutely no problem with Reserve MP directing traffic, handling PWs or route signing, however this notion that somehow with a little bit of training we'll be able to deploy the Reserve MP as augmentees for Reg Force MP is out to lunch. I spent six years in the NIS and God knows the policing skills of some Reg Force MP is enough to make one weep, and these are the "trained professionals" I can just imagine what kind of product you'd get from an individual who works on Tuesday and Thursday nights. I think what we need is a more realistic approach to Reserve MP, to use the catch phrase of the day, concentrate on "Army Centric" tasks; road moves, Physical Security, Guard Duties, PWs and certain Dom Ops.  J


----------



## pbi

> As a Land Force asset the buck stops at the CLS shop as it is the Land Force which mandates unit training through the assignment of tasks and then provides the funds to train to those tasks



But unless I'm greatly mistaken, didn't the branch set the CTS/CTP for the Res MOC? Or was that left to the Army to do?

Anyway, I wonder if maybe our Res MPs should go the way of the MPs in the US Army, with a much greater emphasis on the force protection role for most MPs, and the reservation of criminal investigations to more highly trained personnel such as CID. The MPs here in Afgh are heavily into convoy escort and force protection, which are skills that Res MPs can be taught much more easily than trying to make them into fully fledged policemen.

Cheers


----------



## garb811

pbi said:
			
		

> But unless I'm greatly mistaken, didn't the branch set the CTS/CTP for the Res MOC? Or was that left to the Army to do?



Having not been in on the process by which these decisions were made, I can't comment with 100% certitude, however it has always been my understanding that the loss of the Police Ops role and training was a result of the Army as opposed to the Branch and I formed this opinion due to briefings and various conversations with those â Å“in the knowâ ?.   Thinking on this further, however, it is also possible that Police Ops topics were removed from the Militia MP CTS because of the inability of the Militia MP to comply with the requirements set down by the CFPM to be appointed â Å“Military Policeâ ? and their insistence that the QL3 be of a length which could be completed in a summer.   I guess in that sense it would technically be the Branch removing the function as opposed to the Army but unfortunately the end result is the same.

Your idea about convoy escorts and enhance Force Protection Ops is a good one and I personally have pushed for movement towards this but unfortunately my experience has shown this isn't something the MP world is all that interested in either in the Militia or in the Reg Force at this point in time.   If the decision was made to go this route there would be some challenges to overcome, not the least of which would be wrestling the convoy escort task away from Recce Sqns, prying the Militia MPs out of their nice Milverados which are totally unsuited for a task of this type and answering question of what their task(s) would be during domestic Ops, but this is definately an area to look at IMHO.



> An officer commented that Reseve MP were going to provide Crim Int to Commanders in the field


Would the answer be, "How do you get civilian police agencies to stop sharing Crim Int with MPs?", Alex?


----------



## S McKee

garb811 said:
			
		

> Would the answer be, "How do you get civilian police agencies to stop sharing Crim Int with MPs?", Alex?




I'm afraid that's not the issue my friend. MP, reserve or reg, will always be privy to crim int whether it's open source or from other agencies,  it's what happens to that information once it has been received, who analysis's that information and how it's related to the chain of command.


----------



## garb811

I thought one of the Reserve MPs would have picked this one up so sorry for the late reply:

Yes, you can be a Military Police Officer in the Reserves and yes you can join directly.   Unfortunately I am unaware of the specifics on this so you could try the Recruiting Center but in my mind the best bet is to call Edmonton Garrison at 973-4011 and ask for the 15 MP Company Orderly Room.   This will get you a clerk who may be able to answer some of your questions and s/he will be able to hook you up with a Res MPO should you want to speak with one for specifics.   I would also suggest that if you're truely interested you arrange a visit on a parade night so you can see it first hand and speak to a variety of people.

You could also try a PM to Poppa.   He's in a different MP Company and may not know all of the details specific to 15 MP Coy but he is switched on about the Res MP world.


----------



## SKAPMAN811

To anyone interested 14 MP PL located in Calgary is now recruiting for as many as 30 new members. This is a Reserve Platoon. You must be a Canadian Citizen, No criminal record, and must be 16 with Grade 10. Anyone interested please send an E-mail to skappak.td@forces.gc.ca


----------



## sigpig

Am I the only one wondering how a reserve MP pl is going to train, gainfully employ and pay 30 new people? Have things changed that much since the pl used to occupy the office at Mewata Armoury back in the late 80's? 

Given the Militias almost perpetual need for soldiers on the pointy end, who justified recruiting numbers like that? I know what am mp pl does in theory, but what will a large res mp pl do on a regular basis? Please help me understand the logic in this.


----------



## SKAPMAN811

We are now located in ASU Calgary, As the world changes there are more need for MP's even Reserves, We are no longer part of  41 Bgd which controls all the other reservists of Calgary. We have real time operations which require real time MP's for these operations. No longer the little hole in Mewata Armouries.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

sigpig said:
			
		

> Am I the only one wondering how a reserve MP pl is going to train, gainfully employ and pay 30 new people? Have things changed that much since the pl used to occupy the office at Mewata Armoury back in the late 80's?
> 
> Given the Militias almost perpetual need for soldiers on the pointy end, who justified recruiting numbers like that? I know what am mp pl does in theory, but what will a large res mp pl do on a regular basis? Please help me understand the logic in this.



Numbers are up for combat arms units too, if I understand correctly - we've been told our infantry unit in Calgary is allowed more infantrymen, and for the first time in many years, 7 paid positions for the pipe band.  **shrugs**  Don't knock a good thing, I guess.  

Good luck to the MPs with their recruiting - ExoMac, is your head chicken, beef or pork?


----------



## Lawrence

Call 972-4011 ext 2178 and ask to speak with Corporal Lawrence or 2LT Cryer.  They are the recruiting contact for 15 MP Coy in Edmonton.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81

mdh said:
			
		

> Do you mean an NCO MP or an officer in charge of MPs?? If you mean an officer in charge of MPs then yes, it is theoretically possible to join the reserves as an MPO, but I would imagine the opportunities are fairly limited.   Check with the local service battalion - which I think is 15 Service in Edmonton - not sure if they have MPs there or not. As for university courses I don't think there is a specific degree requirement but obviously something like criminology or justice studies (whatever that means these days) would make you a more competitive candidate especially in the regs (if that's where you want to go).   The RESO program no longer exists. Try ROTP as an alternative. And ps - there is very limited recruitment for MPOs in the regs - see the estimable Kincanuck's posts in the recruiting section for more detail, good luck, mdh
> 
> Oh and by the way there is no real difference   between an Air Force MPO and an Army one - they are now considered "purple trades" in that once you are qualified in the MOC you can be assigned to any element, army, navy or air force.



Although I am unfamiliar with the current degree requirements for Reserve MPO, for the Regular Force, a degree in law, criminology, justice studies, or a related field is required as MPO are now considered a specialist officer occupation.   Additionally, although the MPO classification is a "purple trade", there are implications with respect to the uniform one wears.   There has been a tendancy as of late to place army MPO in army units after completing advanced army-centric training, eg. ATOC and LFSC.  Similarly, Airforce and Navy MPO tend to follow similar career paths in respect to element affiliation.   Although it is possible as an MPO to be posted to any of the three elements, you will not see an MPO with a naval uniform as CO of an MP Platoon.


----------



## sigpig

Trevor Skappak said:
			
		

> We are now located in ASU Calgary, As the world changes there are more need for MP's even Reserves, We are no longer part of  41 Bgd which controls all the other reservists of Calgary. We have real time operations which require real time MP's for these operations. No longer the little hole in Mewata Armouries.



The MP pl is no longer part of 33 Svc Bn or the bde? Who do they report to, ASU? Do they do field taskings anymore? IE route marking, traffic control, guarding prisoners, etc? Is Roy Boehli still around anywhere?


----------



## Eowyn

sigpig said:
			
		

> Is Roy Boehli still around anywhere?



He is the CO of 14 Svc Bn.


----------



## m_a_c

Good Day,

We have been told that 2 Military Police Company is to continue recruiting until *each* platoon reaches 53 personel.   We have 3 Platoons, London(31 Platoon), Toronto(32 Platoon), and Ottawa(33 Platoon). 

m_a_c


----------



## SKAPMAN811

We are currently trying to fil 65 positions for one platoon.


----------



## sigpig

Eowyn said:
			
		

> He is the CO of 14 Svc Bn.



Really?!?!  Can you pm me an email address or something? Tell him it's Dale from the recruiting office in Mewata. 

I am really surprised by what you guys are saying about recruiting numbers. Good for you....


----------



## MILPO

Is it fairly common practice for civi police officers to remain or join the reserves as an MP while currently serving with a muni. police service?  My reason for asking is that I spoke with a few reserve officers while gasing up my patrol car the other night and one had mentioned he was currently a police officer with the municipality, on top of being a reserve MP.  Would this not be seen as a conflict of interest or is it an acceptable practice? 

Also, off topic, but I had noticed other peoples opinions in other forums not so much on here, on using Reg. force MP's as a stepping stone to a civi. police service.  I just wanted to say that MP should be seen as a career on it's own and not a stepping stone.  I'm a lifer if i get in and hope to see the attitudes towards the profession change and that new members entering the CFMP respect the profession for what it is...especially how the 'meathead' mentality and image is slowly going the way of the buffalo.


----------



## canadianblue

> Is it fairly common practice for civi police officers to remain or join the reserves as an MP while currently serving with a muni. police service?   My reason for asking is that I spoke with a few reserve officers while gasing up my patrol car the other night and one had mentioned he was currently a police officer with the municipality, on top of being a reserve MP.   Would this not be seen as a conflict of interest or is it an acceptable practice?
> 
> Also, off topic, but I had noticed other peoples opinions in other forums not so much on here, on using Reg. force MP's as a stepping stone to a civi. police service.   I just wanted to say that MP should be seen as a career on it's own and not a stepping stone.   I'm a lifer if i get in and hope to see the attitudes towards the profession change and that new members entering the CFMP respect the profession for what it is...especially how the 'meathead' mentality and image is slowly going the way of the buffalo.



I was talking to a member of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, and I told that member that I was applying to the military police. His response was, why in the heck would you ever want to get into that! The reasoning was that in his experience the reserve MP's only set up signs around base, and all the fulltime MP's ever did was "dick around in their patrol cars and set up speed traps all day". I think that perhaps the attitude of the entire Canadian Forces has to change towards the military police. I've been on blueline.ca and from what I've heard MP's are the same as any other civilian police service, the only difference is that MP's serve the military community. Right now I'm conflicted between what career path I want to take in the Canadian Forces, right now I'm applying to the reserve MPs, however I am also really interested in the infantry. I guess I'll wait and see what the MP's have to offer, as well as the infantry then make my decision from their.

I'm hoping that the reserves will give me the skills needed, and alot more experience needed if I ever wanted to go in for the military police, and pass the MPAC. Plus even if I decided not to go into the regular force I believe that the reserves will provide some really good experience.


----------



## MILPO

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I was talking to a member of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, and I told that member that I was applying to the military police. His response was, why in the heck would you ever want to get into that! The reasoning was that in his experience the reserve MP's only set up signs around base, and all the fulltime MP's ever did was "dick around in their patrol cars and set up speed traps all day".



...And responding to calls of service and generally keeping you and your family and base safe while you're on deployment!   It's the same job as a civi police officer, except with more responsibilities.


----------



## MILPO

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I've been on blueline.ca and from what I've heard MP's are the same as any other civilian police service, the only difference is that MP's serve the military community.



I've been on that site too and it seems it's like pulling teeth to have a civi. officer admit the above. You'll see some people constantly asking about it and saying that they want to use MP as a stepping stone..ridiculous...sure, some have their reasons, but show some loyalty and integrity towards the profession. (that's my mini-rant for the day!)

I feel the MP's have more of a challenge policing their communities.  To some extent, they deal with highly trained combat personnel on some bases, others take care of the general policing duties to reg. or res. members and their families.  The training is equivalent to the RCMP and on the same level.  So it would seem these negative opinions tend to come from people who are uneducated on what the actual roles and function of an MP are.


----------



## canadianblue

Thats my feeling too. I myself have three top choices for the police services I would like to join, OPP, RCMP, and Military Police. Now I've heard alot of people say the military police is a stepping stone to a civilian service, but I think that the Military Police should be a career in itself. Their are plenty of oppurtunities for advancement in the Canadian Forces Military Police as well.


----------



## S McKee

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I was talking to a member of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, and I told that member that I was applying to the military police. His response was, why in the heck would you ever want to get into that! The reasoning was that in his experience the reserve MP's only set up signs around base, and all the fulltime MP's ever did was "dick around in their patrol cars and set up speed traps all day". I think that perhaps the attitude of the entire Canadian Forces has to change towards the military police.



First I wouldn't listen to the opinions of some infantry militia mbr on the role and function of MP. Having said that, unfortunately that seems to be prevailing attitude of the vast majority of CF mbrs especially the rank and file. And it's do to ignorance more than anything else. While Res MP are not "police officers" Reg force MP are, there is a vast difference between the two and this is where some people get confused. What most people do not realize is that we (Reg Force MP) ARE trained to and in some cases a higher standard than our civilian counterparts. In fact the branch has a WO as a full time instructor with the RCMP Academy in Regina teaching RCMP recruits. Moreover, all of the NIS Dets have secondment positions with RCMP GIS or Major Crimes units throughout Canada. The MP has an oversight body (like the civilian police) and a code of ethics which we must abide by. Hope this helps. J


----------



## MILPO

Jumper said:
			
		

> First I wouldn't listen to the opinions of some infantry militia mbr on the role and function of MP. Having said that, unfortunately that seems to be prevailing attitude of the vast majority of CF mbrs especially the rank and file. And it's do to ignorance more than anything else. While Res MP are not "police officers" Reg force MP are, there is a vast difference between the two and this is where some people get confused. What most people do not realize is that we (Reg Force MP) ARE trained to and in some cases a higher standard than our civilian counterparts. In fact the branch has a WO as a full time instructor with the RCMP Academy in Regina teaching RCMP recruits. Moreover, all of the NIS Dets have secondment positions with RCMP GIS or Major Crimes units throughout Canada. The MP has an oversight body (like the civilian police) and a code of ethics which we must abide by. Hope this helps. J



MP's also get the same training for specialized courses that their civilian counterparts get, from OPC, CPC and so on....  CF members should feel safe and confident in having a specialized police service that is trained specifically for their needs and not having civi. services deal with issues that they are not trained for.


----------



## Dissident

Allright there MP 00161, you almost drowned me. 

Your argument sounds almost word for word what a reg force SGT was telling me during prairy ram 04. Throw in professionnalism here and there and you have it.

Between you and me the reg force QL3 is bloated. What you do in 6 months can be acheive in half the time. No, I never took the course myself, but I do have a few friends that did. With recruits spending half their day under the nice Borden sunshine(diong nothing), its not hard to see how the course can be done, while keeping the same standard, in half the time or less. Oh my god! how can I say such horrible things? 3 training months for a peace officer!? Thats ridiculous. Well actually thats allready more then most police force out there. And thats without adding in basic training. So your own self imposed standard is poppycock. Its an excuse, as simple as that.

You can come up with all the negativism you want. You need the reserve. You're having a hard time finding people to send overseas, problably cause no one wants to get pulled away from their cushy garrisson postings. You can sit back, find all the excuses and reasons why reserve will never be as good as the reg force. Chances are we will never be, overall. Rare are the reserve trades that are on par with the reg ones, especially in CS. But instead of putting so much energy into not letting us help you, how about finding some comon ground? 

I for one would be in favor of raising the bar for recruiting res MP's. Make our standards just as high as the regs recruiting standards. And making sure reservist learn how to be flexible. Or at least doing some sort of screaning process once inside, very thouroughly, to find out who's a sand bag and who you can trust.


----------



## canadianblue

> I for one would be in favor of raising the bar for recruiting res MP's. Make our standards just as high as the regs recruiting standards. And making sure reservist learn how to be flexible. Or at least doing some sort of screaning process once inside, very thouroughly, to find out who's a sand bag and who you can trust.



So are you then in favor of reserve MP's having full fledged law enforcement duties. As for the screening process, I nearly have all of my paperwork done, just have to get the full name's of all my supervisors. But I don't think that the bar should be raised since I will probably not be doing any law enforcment related duties. However I think it would be nice to act akin to auxilary officers for the regular force MP's.


----------



## Dissident

Oh, and what are you reffering too when you say that PRes MP's were use in a capacity that they were not trained or mandated for? Any examples? I have not done, or heard of anyone doing, anything outside the perview of their training.


----------



## Dissident

No, I am not interrested in doing full law enforcement as part of the reserve. I just think that being treated like retarded cousins by the regs is very counter productive.

I don't want a badge. I don't want peace officer status. But both are unecessary for overseas deployement police duties. I do want training and capabilities reg force MP's can count on. Which is as much a problem beacuse of our training and their contemp.

And as far as being auxiliary peace officers, that would be along the lines of what I think. But that does intail a bit of a higher standard from the recruits and of the testing.


----------



## S McKee

Dissident said:
			
		

> No, I am not interrested in doing full law enforcement as part of the reserve. I just think that being treated like retarded cousins by the regs is very counter productive.
> 
> I don't want a badge. I don't want peace officer status. But both are unecessary for overseas deployement police duties. I do want training and capabilities reg force MP's can count on. Which is as much a problem beacuse of our training and their contemp.
> 
> And as far as being auxiliary peace officers, that would be along the lines of what I think. But that does intail a bit of a higher standard from the recruits and of the testing.



Dissident maybe you can explain to me what the difference is between "overseas deployment police duties" and domestic police duties? Because once the troops are in place, once the road moves are done etc. you start policing i.e. law enforcement.  How can you do that with out peace officer status?


----------



## JIMBOBAL

hi jumper being a member of the reserves who has served overseas you do not require peace officer status to arrest or detain on DND property as long as you have the appointment as a security guard in which case a reserve mp is classed as a security guard we work alongside our regular force counterparts and do the job. some aspects of the military police trade mostly the field duties are learned and mastered by the reserves moreso then the reg force because we are doing it all the time were reg force learns it on there 3's course and never touchs it again unless posted to a field platoon. and i must say the field platoons do a excellent job at the field work. so as you might beable to see now the reserves and the reg force in this trade need each other to Babel to function as a whole i learned alot from the regforce during my tour and i hope that i was able to pass some things on to them as well. all in all ONE TRADE ONE TASK


----------



## Kurhaus

The army needs to adopt something similar to the Air Force ARAF MP concept.   

The ARAF MP's are trained to the same level as their Reg Force counter parts (many pers are Ex Reg Force MP), carry badges and hold the same powers of arrest under NDA Section 156.   The badges and powers only come into effect while on duty and unlike their Reg Force counters parts (at 17 Wing anyway) had to leave their credentials at work when off duty.   

One draw back was that the ARAF MP's could only be employed for a limited time period every month depending on their class of service.   

Like it or not, (IMO) the militia MP's play an important part on deployed ops as the assistance they provide to the Reg Force MP's is invaluable. 

Having Res MP's in my Det during Bosnia Roto 12 provided greater flexability, allowing the Reg Force MP's to be deployed to different incidents simultaneously (1 X Reg and 1 X Res jeep teams). The Reg MP's were responsible for the file, however, the Res MP provided an extra pair of hands, security and some valued experience from previous Roto's (were my Reg F MP's were on their first tour).

After all the role of the Military Police (short version) "is to provide security and police support to commanders".   

Operational deployments are our bread and butter.   The police support provided at the base level in Canada is only continuous training for future ops. 

With or without powers of arrest, the Res are needed.


----------



## canadianblue

I'm just wondering, would you MP's reccomend applying for a reserve MP position if your goal is to become a regular force MP. Or would it not matter in the long run when applying to the Military Police whether the reserve position was with the infantry, armoured, medics, etc.


----------



## Dissident

Like Jimbobal said, you don't need peace officer status overseas. Your police officers badge means nothing outside of canada anyway, aside maybe for professionnal courtesy. Thats why the badge doenst matter to me. All I want is training. Really, you could have any trade enforcing base policies overseas. Its just counter productive to take someone away from what may be a valuable trade/occupation, and put him into a job where he has no training. If you take a reserve MP and send him to augment the regs, you have the double benefit of not bothering someone else with a job they probably don't want and having someone that has at least some training(and hopefully some better training from now on).

If you want to join reg force, it is better for you to join the reserve MP than other trades. As a reserve, I work with reg force once or twice a year. Its a good way to see what they are like, what they do and so on.


----------



## garb811

Dissident said:
			
		

> Your argument sounds almost word for word what a reg force SGT was telling me during prairy ram 04. Throw in professionnalism here and there and you have it.


Interesting that two different people would say almost the exact same thing, no?   It should give you an indication of the concern with which we, the direct supervisors in the trade view the current situation.   In case you are wondering, no I was not at Prairie Ram 04 but I know who it was you spoke to.   



> Between you and me the reg force QL3 is bloated. What you do in 6 months can be acheive in half the time. No, I never took the course myself, but I do have a few friends that did. With recruits spending half their day under the nice Borden sunshine(diong nothing), its not hard to see how the course can be done, while keeping the same standard, in half the time or less. Oh my god! how can I say such horrible things? 3 training months for a peace officer!? Thats ridiculous. Well actually thats allready more then most police force out there. And thats without adding in basic training. So your own self imposed standard is poppycock. Its an excuse, as simple as that.


OK, lets look at this a little more in depth shall we?   A quick survey of training times posted on the web shows the following:   OPP â â€œ 17 weeks;   Toronto â â€œ 19 weeks; RCMP â â€œ 24 weeks; BC â â€œ 22 weeks (not counting the 13-17 week at the home Service portion); Edmonton â â€œ 35 weeks; Halifax â â€œ 40 weeks; Saskatchewan â â€œ 18 weeks; Winnipeg â â€œ 37 weeks for an average of 26.5 weeks.   I think this is a pretty fair representation of most of the "major" police services out there, feel free to rebut with your extensive list of "most police force out there" which, if I'm reading your contention correctly, have an initial training period of LESS than 3 months to reach sworn status.



> You need the reserve. You're having a hard time finding people to send overseas, problably cause no one wants to get pulled away from their cushy garrisson postings.


While you're partially right in that there were some difficulties filling positions for a period when the Branch was severely below PML, this is no longer the case and Reg Force Cpls are being left behind in order to allow the Reserves to fill 20-25% of the TO&E.   As for "cushy garrisson" postings, I wouldn't know as I don't know any MPs who have ever been posted to a garrisson.



			
				JIMBOBAL said:
			
		

> hi jumper being a member of the reserves who has served overseas you do not require peace officer status to arrest or detain on DND property as long as you have the appointment as a security guard in which case a reserve mp is classed as a security guard we work alongside our regular force counterparts and do the job.


Uhh...you have a very serious misunderstanding of what being appointed as a "security guard" allows you to do and you need to read these ASAP before you get yourself into very deep water, and I'm not saying this to be facetious.   DCAARs and ISDRs.   While you're at it, please point out to me where these two Regulations give you any kind of authority overseas, even if you're appointed as a "security guard".



> some aspects of the military police trade mostly the field duties are learned and mastered by the reserves moreso then the reg force because we are doing it all the time were reg force learns it on there 3's course and never touchs it again unless posted to a field platoon.


And this is what is going to happen to any "police skills" you are taught.   You will do it on your 3Bs and then most likely ever do it again.



> ONE TRADE ONE TASK


How about ONE TRADE, ONE TASK, *ONE STANDARD*?



			
				Kurhaus said:
			
		

> The army needs to adopt something similar to the Air Force ARAF MP concept.


Agreed but there are "issues" surrounding this, not the least of which is the refusal to meet the Reg Force training standard.



> Like it or not, (IMO) the militia MP's play an important part on deployed ops as the assistance they provide to the Reg Force MP's is invaluable. Having Res MP's in my Det during Bosnia Roto 12 provided greater flexability, allowing the Reg Force MP's to be deployed to different incidents simultaneously (1 X Reg and 1 X Res jeep teams). The Reg MP's were responsible for the file, however, the Res MP provided an extra pair of hands, security and some valued experience from previous Roto's (were my Reg F MP's were on their first tour).


How did having non-credentialed Reservists provide more flexibility than having either a credentialed Reservist or a Reg Force MP in that position instead?



			
				Dissident said:
			
		

> Like Jimbobal said, you don't need peace officer status overseas.


You're right and I believe Jumper may have mispoke in this instance.   You DO need the authority provided under Sec 156 of the NDA though.



> Your police officers badge means nothing outside of canada anyway, aside maybe for professionnal courtesy.


Actually, it does.   It, and my Military Police Identification Card, are the credentials which identify me as being appointed "Military Police" under Sec 156 of the NDA and it is the visible symbol of the authority derived from that appointment.



> All I want is training.


Ahh...the crux of the matter!   But what good is having the training if you have no authority to use it?



> Really, you could have any trade enforcing base policies overseas.


You're absolutely right!   We can also have any trade enforcing base policies in Canada as well...they're called the Duty Officer, the Duty Sgt...oh, and the entire Chain of Command.



> Its just counter productive to take someone away from what may be a valuable trade/occupation, and put him into a job where he has no training.


It's also counter productive to leave a trained body in Canada to fill the position with someone who has no training simply to fulfil a political aim.



			
				Dissident said:
			
		

> I just think that being treated like retarded cousins by the regs is very counter productive.


Puleeze, we don't do that, that is so non-SHARP.   We prefer to think of you as our whinny little brother who keeps wanting to tag along when we go out to play.     



> I don't want a badge. I don't want peace officer status. But both are unecessary for overseas deployement police duties. But both are unecessary for overseas deployement police duties.


Again, don't confuse peace officer status with having the authority to conduct police duties.



> Which is as much a problem beacuse of our training and their contemp.


I think you're confusing contempt with a legitimate concern about credibility in the conduct of the Police function.   Of course, it could simply be the case that us Reg Force MPs are all inovlved in a plot to keep the poor reservists down and in their place...

BTW, if you do want to get any kind of respect from those of us who have thought about, discussed, researched and observed the current problems at least take the time to do some basic research prior to throwing around a bunch of half truths and misconceptions.   If you'd like I can provide some particularly useful links to start.


----------



## garb811

Oh...and to throw the ball into the Reserve's court, how about you convince "us" of the requirement to have Police Ops training.  As you're trying to convince us on why this is a "good thing for the Branch" (TM), please be specific about what Police Functions you see yourself requiring training in and how that is applicable to how you envision the Reserve MPs supporting us here in Canada and overseas.  Also please detail if/how you are going to comply with the MP Code of Conduct as well as if/how you will be overseen by the Military Police Complaints Commission.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Poppa

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Of course, it could simply be the case that us Reg Force MPs are all inovlved in a plot to keep the poor reservists down and in their place...



I knew it. 

You got to him before I could and probably said it better than I could have. We have issues but this is no way to solve them.
A clear and defined role is wher we need to start in order to get this mess sorted.
Once we know what we have to do we can go about trg. as we all know trg is command driven and we need a more concrete display of leadership from the 14th floor


----------



## Poppa

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Oh...and to throw the ball into the Reserve's court, how about you convince "us" of the requirement to have Police Ops training. As you're trying to convince us on why this is a "good thing for the Branch" (TM), please be specific about what Police Functions you see yourself requiring training in and how that is applicable to how you envision the Reserve MPs supporting us here in Canada and overseas. Also please detail if/how you are going to comply with the MP Code of Conduct as well as if/how you will be overseen by the Military Police Complaints Commission.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'll try. Keep in mind this is only not so humble opinion.
For Police type trg I want to see us do accident investigation. The majority of issues we dealt with in Bosnia were TA's. We'd have to get some use of force trg to provide commonality of equipment ie Sigs etc...
Another thing I'd like to see would be how to secure a crime scene. I realize we don't have the time to either learn invest or keep up the skill set but by giving us the basic knowledge so we don't contaminate a crime scene would be a good step.
I was talking to a good friend of mine who is in the reg force (don't tell anyone or they'll revoke my membership in the reg meathead haters club  ) and he brought up an interesting point.
When he goes out in his CI role overseas they need another couiple of pers with him to provide protection. We could do that. If you want PM me and I'll spell it out in more deatil.

As for the code of conduct...I don't know how we'd solve that. Can we be subject to the code when the level of trg isn't up to par? Would we be only half as culpable?

I'd like to hear anyother POVs from fellow toon meatheads

cheers


----------



## Kurhaus

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> How did having non-credentialed Reservists provide more flexibility than having either a credentialed Reservist or a Reg Force MP in that position instead?



The Res/Reg jeep team provided more flexibility within the section for that particular Roto.  Given the choice we would have gladly traded them for a badged MP.  However, the manning for ops is done at a much higher pay grade than mine.  As NCO's, we have to work with the tools we are given.

All said and done, the experience provided by the Res MP's (from previous Rotos) complemented nicely with badged Reg F MP's on their first tour.


----------



## MILPO

Poppa said:
			
		

> I'll try. Keep in mind this is only not so humble opinion.
> For Police type trg I want to see us do accident investigation. The majority of issues we dealt with in Bosnia were TA's. We'd have to get some use of force trg to provide commonality of equipment ie Sigs etc...
> Another thing I'd like to see would be how to secure a crime scene. I realize we don't have the time to either learn invest or keep up the skill set but by giving us the basic knowledge so we don't contaminate a crime scene would be a good step.
> I was talking to a good friend of mine who is in the reg force (don't tell anyone or they'll revoke my membership in the reg meathead haters club  ) and he brought up an interesting point.
> When he goes out in his CI role overseas they need another couiple of pers with him to provide protection. We could do that. If you want PM me and I'll spell it out in more deatil.
> 
> As for the code of conduct...I don't know how we'd solve that. Can we be subject to the code when the level of trg isn't up to par? Would we be only half as culpable?
> 
> I'd like to hear anyother POVs from fellow toon meatheads
> 
> cheers



So why not implement a training program and raise the standards for the reserves that is equivalent to that of a reg. force MP?  If reserves are going to be performing the same duties and carrying around a sig, then they should be trained and put throught the exact same selection process as reg. force....  then again, i'm probably just reiterating what has been beat to death here a thousand and one times...


----------



## Poppa

One of the big show stoppers is time. We don't have the time to train up to the same level. It's not just MPs who have this problem all reserve trades do. It doesn't make them less of a troop we just have different roles. There is a gap in capabilities in all trades between regs and res.
Just saying "make them do the same trg" does not address any of the raised issues. we ahve to keep in mind the unique role the reservist palys in the CF specifically the Army.


----------



## Kurhaus

MILPO said:
			
		

> So why not implement a training program and raise the standards for the reserves that is equivalent to that of a reg. force MP?   If reserves are going to be performing the same duties and carrying around a sig, then they should be trained and put throught the exact same selection process as reg. force....   then again, i'm probably just reiterating what has been beat to death here a thousand and one times...



My point exactly when I posted about the ARAF concept.


----------



## garb811

Poppa said:
			
		

> When he goes out in his CI role overseas they need another couiple of pers with him to provide protection. We could do that. If you want PM me and I'll spell it out in more deatil.



Funny you should mention this.  There had been a requirement for a CF translator in Bosnia in support of the CI team.  Although there was a Militia MP who was fluent in the language and attempts were made to get that person over both by them volunteering for the position once they found out and from higher when the person was identified, their local unit stymied every attempt.  Makes you kind of go...hmmm...


----------



## Dissident

The company and Pl's are not perfect. We are working hard to train to the standard. Some platoons have had a longer way to go, as they had problems with troop retention. This as led to some troops being sub par in training, and that is why I believe that perticular res MP was stopped from going to Bosnia. We didnt want to send someone else overseas that was going to make us look bad. This goes towards my raising the standard and weeding out or training up the weaker elements. 

Can anybody deny that the curent QL3 leaves recruits sitting idle to much? How about adding in total time of training before actually being accepted and badge? BMQ\SQ, QL3 and then the probationnary period. 

My point is, the standard is not the lenght of time that you're on course. The standard is being able to demonstrate retention of the knowledge necessary to accomplish the job. All you have to accept is that it is possible to do this without going through the 6 month long QL3. Like you pointed out yourself, different municipalities have different ways of attaining that. Not everyone has the same formula. Why is it so hard to accept that the reserve can be just as proficient without going throught the exact same course?

Christ, if I could, I would take the damn course. I would go through MPAC. But its not an option, especially for most people who are students and don't have a flexible schedule.


----------



## canadianblue

Since I'm applying to college and most of the other reservists are it would be a question of time. Would the reserves have enough time to get all trained up, or is it better to just retain the status as a combat MP.


----------



## Dissident

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Oh...and to throw the ball into the Reserve's court, how about you convince "us" of the requirement to have Police Ops training.  As you're trying to convince us on why this is a "good thing for the Branch" (TM), please be specific about what Police Functions you see yourself requiring training in and how that is applicable to how you envision the Reserve MPs supporting us here in Canada and overseas.  Also please detail if/how you are going to comply with the MP Code of Conduct as well as if/how you will be overseen by the Military Police Complaints Commission.



The requirement is there because there will always be a time when reservist will be needed to fill in and augment reg force units. Maybe right at the moment you don't need us, but it wasnt too long ago that you did. Not having the reserve ready to do the job is very shortsighted. 

As far as police ops, the main one is use of force, isn't it? Traffic accident investigation, crime scene prevention, maybe witness depositions, more on the NDA, QR&O's. Thats all I can come up with, theres more but I am not familliar with the whole spectrum just yet.

Maybe all this, and more, would allow us to have credentials, maybe not. But it would for sure help us suppport the regs better when deployed, and even in canada. It would make us usefull partners, instead of being a body, or a sandbag if you will. 

The best way to support the reg's, IMHO, is to be an effective jeep team partner. Someone who knows what to do, when to do it and when not to do it. Someone who knows what he is and not allowed to do. Someone smart enough not to pull rank when his subordinate is more qualified and has more experience, regs or res. 

Maybe have a regular plan, where the most suitable res MP are sent to the garrison MP's on week ends. Even if they do nothing, they could learn how to interract and how they work. By being more patient with the reseve MP, the regs have a lot to gain, even on the short term. Or at least some sort of interaction on a regular basis, to help keep up whatever training we get. I don't know, maybe thats me.

Finally, I don't see why we shouldn't be upheald to the MP code of conduct. For a while I thought we were. I was wrong. But we wear the same red beret, we are just as big a target/representative. I am fully commited to my responsabilities and I am willing to submit myself to all the obligations attached to it, while in uniform or not. The people I want serving alongside of me would not have an issue doing the same.


----------



## S McKee

Can anybody deny that the curent QL3 leaves recruits sitting idle to much? How about adding in total time of training before actually being accepted and badge? BMQ\SQ, QL3 and then the probationnary period. 

My point is, the standard is not the lenght of time that you're on course. The standard is being able to demonstrate retention of the knowledge necessary to accomplish the job. All you have to accept is that it is possible to do this without going through the 6 month long QL3. Like you pointed out yourself, different municipalities have different ways of attaining that. Not everyone has the same formula. Why is it so hard to accept that the reserve can be just as proficient without going throught the exact same course?

Christ, if I could, I would take the darn course. I would go through MPAC. But its not an option, especially for most people who are students and don't have a flexible schedule. 
Good Lord where do I start? How about with all that pesky training time and that probationary period...what up with that? What police force does that? So we should give all the "smart" Res MP a bye on all that training and probation because...? How do we determine who the "smart" ones are? Oh rights it's the guys who can't do the training because their students.


As far as police ops, the main one is use of force, isn't it? Traffic accident investigation, crime scene prevention, maybe witness depositions, more on the NDA, QR&O's. Thats all I can come up with, theres more but I am not familliar with the whole spectrum just yet.

Maybe all this, and more, would allow us to have credentials, maybe not. But it would for sure help us suppport the regs better when deployed, and even in canada. It would make us usefull partners, instead of being a body, or a sandbag if you will. 

The best way to support the reg's, IMHO, is to be an effective jeep team partner. Someone who knows what to do, when to do it and when not to do it. Someone who knows what he is and not allowed to do. Someone smart enough not to pull rank when his subordinate is more qualified and has more experience, regs or res. 
If all I needed in a jeep team partner was "someone who knows what to do, when to do it and when not to do it....." and all the rest of that jibber jabber I'll take my cat.  I don't need a sandbag as you put it sitting next to me I need a POLICEMAN. In order to be a POLICEMAN you need to have POLICE skills. Lets look at the simple traffic accident you eluded too. First if it's a fatal you have to protect the scene, that's a learned POLICE SKILL. Then you have to properly collect evidence, maintain continuity over that evidence, and properly store that evidence, a POLICE SKILL. If alcohol was involved you may have to get a warrant for a blood sample which requires, you guessed it, POLICE SKILLS. Then you may want to take witness statements and believe you me I'm not letting some weekend warrior to that. Then there's that whole subject interview thingy with rights and cautions and lawyers, gotta be cop to do that. Then if you are overseas you will have to interact with the local constabulary, believe me a badge and police ID helps when you are trying to pry reports out of them. 

So I'll put this all in one great big package. To properly do all this policey type of stuff  and if you want to called a policeman you first have to go on a crse and be tested,(that's six months). Then you have to go through a probationary period so the rest your fellow policemen and your boss can be sure that you are competent enough to do the job (that's one year, it's called pep). Then you have to be subject to a code of ethics so in th eyes of your fellow servicemen and the public your profession is seen to have credibility. Because my reserve friend when the commander at home or in the field has a problem that needs an MP he doesn't give a rat's ass  if you can sign route or cook IMPs or drive a jeep, or shine a shovel, he wants you to solve a crime. THAT is your job and THAT is the skill (along with your soldier skills) you must have.


----------



## Dissident

> How about with all that pesky training time and that probationary period...what up with that? What police force does that? So we should give all the "smart" Res MP a bye on all that training and probation because...?



Smart ass comments asside, I am sure we can have the same training, it just wont be over the same time frame. The probationnary period is another matter. but then, what about the ones that don't make it through PEP , or the ones that are sent to field platoons for extended periods? Do they get less of a status when they go overseas? Are they just not sent overseas? No they don't, not the field platoon people anyway. How can you be so sure of their professionnal competence. You just accept it. 



> ...



Allright, so what would be the difference if we got the police training? You said: police training=policeskills=policemen. Maybe we wouldnt practice it as much, and I admit that would be a big factor, would we be good enough for you? Oh, what about all the reserve guys that are civi cops, or corrections agents, sherrifs and the like? What do you make of them? Most of them see action and get experience that the regs would kill for.

Thats what I am fighting for. I want the training(and reg force cooperation). You can be as beligerent and nasty as you want. We are here to stay. You need us. You can help us be better partners or you can stonewall and be stuck with morons.

If you give us the training, I bet we can be just as good or better than the regs. Thats what scares you, isn't it? Give me half the training time, double the scrutiny and none of the support. I'll still make it. 

You can sit back and say we will never be good enough. I answer: give me a chance, I'll be the best partner you'll ever have.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Gentlemen, keep this thread civil....make this a "us vs them" thread and I will lock it down, which would be a shame, it has been most enlightning.


----------



## Dissident

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> You may not know but is there a plan in place to quailify all Militia MP to QL3B standards?  Also, any news on who is going to teach it?



Yes, we are supposed to go throught a conversion course, from Pte to CWO. I could speculate as to whom might teach it, but I do not know.


----------



## Kurhaus

As there have been alot of posts (almost too many to read    at times) on this thread about Res MP Training, can someone bring me up to speed (MacDonald's express version is OK) on where the problems with training the Res MP mostly revolve around.   I have worked with many Res MP's over the past 14 years and their problems seem to vary from unit to unit. (i.e troop retention, money, training time period, etc).   One of the main problems that seems to be a common denominator is their civilian employer not supporting their reserve employment.   

I believe the US has a system in place where the reserves are guaranteed their jobs, so they are free to deploy on exercises/tours.   (Not really sure, comments?) 

I am a Reg F MP with 24 years of service (10 Infantry, 14 MP), so I am rather a newbie when it comes to the reserve world.

Securitas


----------



## Dissident

The reserve courses for the last 10 years had no law enforcement in it. They had security duties( DCAAR'S ISDR), Mobility support and PW handling.

From this year on, reserve MP courses will have an equal time law enforcement/use of force versus everything else. Only QL3 has been written so far. QL3A will be the field part(22days, I think) and QL3B will be the law enforcement part(another 22 days, I believe). QL5 should recieve the same treatment, but has yet to be written. Its not much, but its a start.

The bone of contention is that the army reserve is not willing to put its member through the 6 month long QL3, for various reasons. One of which is, even after doing the course, a reg force member still has to go through a 1 year in PEP. Something that would be impractical for reserve and unwelcome by reg force. Without the year in PEP, it is no yet possible to get credential and status as either a peace officer or a MP uder 156.

And members with MP and peace officer status seem to be the only thing acceptable to reg force MP's to serve along side them. Nothing else is respected or even accepted.

*edit:* And thats the part that I don't understand. For sure, its better to have a reg force MP than a reserve one. But when thats not possible, what is so wrong with having one that might not have the credentials, but has almost the same training? You don't need 2 badged MP's to arrest someone. One MP with credentials is enough. 

In my world, a reserve MP should be able to assist seemlessly a reg force MP enforcing his authority. While not allowed to arrest someone, we should be able to effect the arrest, ie handcuffing, searches, handling etc. We should have the same knowledge as a reg does, we would just be lacking in experience and credential. 

In the end, I want to be trusted. If you can't trust your (fire/jeep)team partner, who can you trust? Thats why I want the training, but could care less about the credentials.


----------



## S McKee

Dissident said:
			
		

> The reserve courses for the last 10 years had no law enforcement in it. They had security duties( DCAAR'S ISDR), Mobility support and PW handling.
> 
> From this year on, reserve MP courses will have an equal time law enforcement/use of force versus everything else. Only QL3 has been written so far. QL3A will be the field part(22days, I think) and QL3B will be the law enforcement part(another 22 days, I believe). QL5 should recieve the same treatment, but has yet to be written. Its not much, but its a start.
> 
> The bone of contention is that the army reserve is not willing to put its member through the 6 month long QL3, for various reasons. One of which is, even after doing the course, a reg force member still has to go through a 1 year in PEP. Something that would be impractical for reserve and unwelcome by reg force. Without the year in PEP, it is no yet possible to get credential and status as either a peace officer or a MP uder 156.
> 
> And members with MP and peace officer status seem to be the only thing acceptable to reg force MP's to serve along side them. Nothing else is respected or even accepted.



OK Dissident I'll be more civil in this responce. First I don't have a personal grudge against Res, I used to be in the Res Inf. Secondly my frustration should be directed to the Officers in this branch who have let your organization slide, not you, as you obviously have a great desire to learn as much as you can and get out there and do your thing. However, I'll let you in on a little secret...not all of your reg force counterparts have it together. We have guardhouses full of PEPs and because of piss poor planning there are Cpls overseeing PEPS who have no idea what their doing. Read some of the branch technical directives that come out and you'll see that not all is rosy. The last one I read spoke to major problems with AV interviews (basic cop stuff). My point is this; if we have problems with the "trained" guys (and believe me outside the NIS I wouldn't let many of these young guys and even some of the older ones who have been out of it for awhile roam around without a tight leash)  I have even less confidence in a part-timer. I've worked both sides of the street civi and military and just because a guys a full time cop on the outside doesn't count for much either, if he's spent his whole career in traffic.
Remember when we screw up we just don't up before the old man for "a blast" they can conduct a Parliamentary Inquiry.


----------



## Stirling N6123

Good day, new to the site, wanted to find out some info on my current situation and was told this site might be a good place to start. 

I submitted an application to CFRC Kingston August 13th for 3 Airforce trades, Aircraft tech, 514, ATIS, and the last one was a Traffic tech, well 6 months has come and gone with no word from the Recruiting center. Yes I should have called. But when I went into the office, I handed in the application and the SGT. told me about military police as a side note, I said then I was not interested not having the post secondary education, but he gave me the info anyway, and he kinda struck a chord with me. I went home, and gave it some serious thought.

 So, right now, I am enrolled, Part-time(as I have a family to look after and the full time job has priority) in Police Foundaions with Loyalist College. And I have not really intended to follow up on my application as I am wanting to do military police. First, Does the application sit around gathering dust? Or would they bin it after a few months? And military police, will they still be looking for meatheads 3 years from now? Any Projections? Also, I am 31, will be 34 by the time I receive a Police Foundations Diploma. I am in top shape, never has been an issue. So before anybody gives me a hard time about going against 20 year olds, you needn't bother.

So should I call the recruiter up, let them know my intentions? Or will they (maybe they have already) trash my current application? Is the Policing trade gonna still be open a few years from now? (if you know that answer, can you pick me out next weeks 649 numbers too) But an educated guess would not hurt.

Thanks much.


----------



## Poppa

Alot of the stuff we seem to be disagreeing on are the same thing.
Once I've had some sleep time (getting old) I'll try to post something that sounds intellegent. Or, if someone has a specific question ask and I'll try to answer as a hardcorps PRes member who has his own ideas of what we should do.

Night


----------



## S McKee

Looking forward to more debate! J


----------



## MILPO

Dissident said:
			
		

> My point is, the standard is not the lenght of time that you're on course. The standard is being able to demonstrate retention of the knowledge necessary to accomplish the job. All you have to accept is that it is possible to do this without going through the 6 month long QL3. Like you pointed out yourself, different municipalities have different ways of attaining that. Not everyone has the same formula. Why is it so hard to accept that the reserve can be just as proficient without going throught the exact same course?
> 
> Christ, if I could, I would take the darn course. I would go through MPAC. But its not an option, especially for most people who are students and don't have a flexible schedule.



Your right about that...for example the Ontario Police College is 13 weeks long from start to finish.   Most police services run their own in-house training before and after the police college and basically tell you to forget all that you have learned and to do it their way......it's up to the individual to learn and retain this info and I don't believe it is a reflection on the training.

From what i've been seeing on this forum about the reserve MP's is that, and correct me if i'm wrong, they seem to be looked upon as what civi. officers may perceive their auxilary officers as...that they are not provided with adequate enough training to fulfill a support role.   Aux. officers receive inhouse training as well, probably less to the extent to what res. MP's are trained and the fact reserves receive bmq training would be seen as a bonus on top of the QL3 training, acheiving some level of discipline not seen in the civi. field.

Regs and res. should work together and respect the duties and roles they fill.   Personally, I had no idea that there was this much debate over this subject before coming to this forum.   We all do the jobs we do for our own reasons and hopefully the differences can be worked out and the training for reserves can be made more in depth and to the extent of reg . force and the reg. force can appreciate the extra help, which i'm sure they do!

Just my .02 cents....


----------



## canadianblue

Well, from what I've heard the reserve MP's primary role is that of a combat MP. So basically route recce, POW detention, refugee handling, etc. As far as I'm concerned I don't have much of a problem with that. I would like to work alongside the Regular force MP's, but if I don't have the necessary training then it is understandable. Right now I have two choices for the reserves, first choice is MP, second is Infantry, I would be more than happy doing anyone. :warstory:


----------



## garb811

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, keep this thread civil....make this a "us vs them" thread and I will lock it down, which would be a shame, it has been most enlightning.



A non-MP has made it through 6? pages of this stuff?   You, sir, are a glutton for punishment.     ;D


----------



## Lawrence

Jumper said:
			
		

> I've worked both sides of the street civi and military and just because a guys a full time cop on the outside doesn't count for much either, if he's spent his whole career in traffic.



Woah that wasn't just a shot at us traffic junkies was it  

But seriously even though Ive had limited experience in the CF (4 years MP Res) I want to put my $.02 in.  First off a background on myself.  I finished my policing diploma two years ago have worked for UofA 5-0 and West Edmonton Mall Security(Ha ya I'm a rent a cop but you should see the fun the bars bring me).  Anyways long story short my goal in life is to be a member of the Edmonton Police Service.  Actually I just want to be a cop....quite frankly I'm getting to the point in the game where I'll go anywhere.  

I have asked several times for a Reg force QL3 course, and every time I've been told "no" as a Reservist we cant go on that course.  I then talk with some people at the school when I go down for courses and I'm told that every course has a billet for at least 1 Res MP but we never fill them.  Why don't we start filling these spots? I think that ultimately this would be the best route to go to bridge the gap between Reg and Res.  Either that or turn us completely into an auxiliary type police force.  Make potential recruits go through the guardhouse at the base for recruiting and only have a certain number of spots.  I would also like to see the Reg Force take over the Res Training so that they can train us to a standard they want.  Lets be serious how much training do most RCMP Aux Cst have?  I'm sure that by the time you include BMQ/SQ/QL3 you would have blown the RC's training time out of the water.  

Biggest problem with that is there has been a lack of understanding of the MP trade from Recruiters in the last several years.  I know some Res MP's are there just because their Recruiter said it would fit them.  These people have NO intrest in Law enforcement or doing anything of that nature.  I think that these cases should be made to remuster as frankly I just don't trust a lot of them.....well anywhere.

In conclusion, Res MP's as Aux type people...good, Res MP's as the slow little brother who always wants to come out and play...bad.  The branch needs to set a definite goal on what they want to do with us and decide how they are going to get that done.


----------



## garb811

Dissident said:
			
		

> This as led to some troops being sub par in training, and that is why I believe that perticular res MP was stopped from going to Bosnia. We didnt want to send someone else overseas that was going to make us look bad. This goes towards my raising the standard and weeding out or training up the weaker elements.


Sorry if I sound confused and slightly astonished here but are you admitting that when your Coy ran it's own QL3 that they passed people who did not meet the standard?   Also, I'm really, really unsure of how this person was going to make the Res MP look bad, even if their ability to perform certain MP specific tasks were considered below par.   There was one criteria required for this position, and that was fluency in Serbo-Croat and that person fit the bill.   This was a win-win situation for everyone involved as it was an opportunity to get a Res MP into contact with the CI world which is probably never going to come along again and it would have given the CI guys the opportunity to "showcase" another part of our trade to the Res world.   I can only guess what the real reason was but the end result was an Infantryman was used instead and a golden opportunity was lost. 



> Can anybody deny that the curent QL3 leaves recruits sitting idle to much?


I don't know to be honest, how long were they actually sitting around with a bit more precision than "lots"?   I have some ideas on why this might have been occuring but until I know more I won't speculate.



> How about adding in total time of training before actually being accepted and badge? BMQ\SQ, QL3 and then the probationnary period.


How is this time spent on BMQ and SQ relevant to this?



> My point is, the standard is not the lenght of time that you're on course. The standard is being able to demonstrate retention of the knowledge necessary to accomplish the job. All you have to accept is that it is possible to do this without going through the 6 month long QL3.


From the Oxford Dictionary:   "Standard - A definite level of excellence, attainment, wealth, or the like, or a definite degree of any quality, viewed as a prescribed object of endeavour or as the measure of what is adequate for some purpose."   In this instance the standard IS the 6 month long QL3.



> Like you pointed out yourself, different municipalities have different ways of attaining that. Not everyone has the same formula.


But I gurantee you that any recruit they accept within a given period of time will complete the training to the same standard.   



> Why is it so hard to accept that the reserve can be just as proficient without going throught the exact same course?


If this was true, don't you think we would have shortened our QL3 by half?   Especially back when we were so far below the PML we were paying people to get back in?   You might be interested to know that unlike most Police forces, our training was subject to extensive independent scrutiny via the Dickson and Belzile reviews.



			
				Dissident said:
			
		

> But we wear the same red beret, we are just as big a target/representative.


This is a subject for a conversation all it's own.



> The probationnary period is another matter. but then, what about the ones that don't make it through PEP , or the ones that are sent to field platoons for extended periods? Do they get less of a status when they go overseas? Are they just not sent overseas? No they don't, not the field platoon people anyway. How can you be so sure of their professionnal competence.


Woah...you lost me here, what's the question(s) or point(s)?



			
				Dissident said:
			
		

> The bone of contention is that the army reserve is not willing to put its member through the 6 month long QL3, for various reasons. One of which is, even after doing the course, a reg force member still has to go through a 1 year in PEP. Something that would be impractical for reserve and unwelcome by reg force. Without the year in PEP, it is no yet possible to get credential and status as either a peace officer or a MP uder 156.


Actually, your doing so would be more than welcomed by me at least.   By the way, you are normally appointed "Military Police" and receive your credentials immediately upon completion of the QL3.



> And members with MP and peace officer status seem to be the only thing acceptable to reg force MP's to serve along side them. Nothing else is respected or even accepted.


Only when you desire to fulfil the Police Ops function.   You want to come out Rte signing, doing some TC and sitting at Gate W7A doing access control I'm more than happy to have you along.



> In my world, a reserve MP should be able to assist seemlessly a reg force MP enforcing his authority. While not allowed to arrest someone, we should be able to effect the arrest, ie handcuffing, searches, handling etc.


And who then is legally responsible if something goes wrong while doing said handcuffing, searching and "handling"?   Please do some research on this one before answering.



> In the end, I want to be trusted. If you can't trust your (fire/jeep)team partner, who can you trust? Thats why I want the training, but could care less about the credentials.


Who says we don't trust you?   I'll be quite frank, I would be more wary of a partially trained Reservist than one who had no training at all.



			
				MILPO said:
			
		

> Personally, I had no idea that there was this much debate over this subject before coming to this forum.


Unfortunately on this specific topic what you're seeing here is an anomoly.   It does remind me of the ol' days in the T-Bird though.



			
				Law811 said:
			
		

> I then talk with some people at the school when I go down for courses and I'm told that every course has a billet for at least 1 Res MP but we never fill them.   Why don't we start filling these spots?


If I'm not mistaken, these may be ARAF spots.

While the idea of an "auxiliary MP" may seem appealing and may be workable in some situations in Canada, it doesn't solve the issue of what to do with Reserve MPs who go overseas.   As I stated before, there are some specific instances when they are employable without impacting on the Reg Force MPs but once you push them into positions other than those, it becomes a problem.   As soon as the position becomes one where Police Ops are conducted you need someone with Sec 156 and in case you're wondering, NDHQ doesn't look at it and go "OK, we need 15 MPs to do these tasks but we'll bump that number up to 18-19 so they can add 3-4 reservists to meet the 20-25% quota".   Each tour has a strictly controlled maximum manning level which cannot be exceeded and these positions are fought over quite intensely so even if the desire was there to add some â Å“freebieâ ? MP positions it's just not going to happen.   So now I'm wondering, how are these 3-4 Res MPs â Å“helping us outâ ??   

EDIT:  Deleted a bunch of bumf that I was using to illustrate the a/m but which, in hindsight, didn't really contribute to the discussion at hand.


----------



## Poppa

Crap..took to long to post and I lost probably the best post I've ever written 
I'll try to regroup and put it up later.


----------



## garb811

Call the CFRC and tell them of your decision, if nothing else this is simple courtesy.   Not being with a CFRC I can only assume they will close your file and tell you to come back down when you have the pre-req at which time they will start fresh.

Will the MP trade be open in 3 years?   If I were a betting man, I'd put my money on it.

As for age, we've had some mid-late 30's guys go through with little problem and if I'm not mistaken an ex-Reg Force Sgt who had transfered to the Reserves went back through his QL3 in the last year or two and my guess would be that if he wasn't over 40 he was pushing it.


----------



## Stirling N6123

Okay, I will do just that. I have my choice of applying right now to civillain services like Ottawa, Durham, Toronto, but I am the only one who outta my family has never served in any branch of the Military. And, I think it would be an adventure I could look forward too on a daily basis. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

I have debated for a while wether or not to post this or not but i will and stir the pot some more.

There is a world of difference between the Res MP's and the Reg MP's more so then maybe any other trade in the forces.   Res MP's are not specially appointed personal under either the NDA or CC of C.   They are there to augment the Reg force as they go over seas, very little if any of their training is baes in the civi policing side of things. (yea i know some civi cops are res mps and that is their way of playing solider)

To make the training fair would not solve anything as that is not the role that they are to fill.

Do we need reserve MP's yes for the role they are designed for, field duties.   Not for Garrison Policing.   Going to a guard house on a weekend is not a role for reserve MP's i would rather see the MPPL guys there to keep their skills up then have a reserve mp ride along.

They a) have no powers of arrest

            b) can carry none of the ccoutrement's patrol member must wear

            c)   ARE NOT BADGE CARRYING MEMBERS

If you want to play cop in your spare time join the Air force reserve not the army reserve MP world.

I also have issues with them wearing red berets in Canada and that bugs me (personally). They are not the policing authourity and have no such powers.   

Now i know this will upset some of them but this is not a bash.   You have a role to fill i see you want to expand into others area's and get speciallized but that is not your role.   You don't see infantry guys wanting to get on pilots crse cause they might have to help them some day.

I agree your role is invaluable to the deployed forces and maybe in that area it should be expanded.   But the 6 month reg force crse and the 3 week or 5 week reserve crse are two totally seperate birds.   Not even close to the same.     

my quarter ran out


----------



## Lawrence

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> I have debated for a while wether or not to post this or not but i will and stir the pot some more.
> 
> Do we need reserve MP's yes for the role they are designed for, field duties.  Not for Garrison Policing.  Going to a guard house on a weekend is not a role for reserve MP's i would rather see the MPPL guys there to keep their skills up then have a reserve mp ride along.
> 
> They a) have no powers of arrest
> 
> b) can carry none of the ccoutrement's patrol member must wear
> 
> c)  ARE NOT BADGE CARRYING MEMBERS



Powers of arrest fall under the Security Guard part of the NDA or Sec 494 of the CC.  Last time I worked with the Regs I was carrying a browing and a baton.  We were going to carry OC but again the Res. Side of the house doesn't know how long a real use of force course is and they didn't book it properly.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

You wore a browing and a batton in Canada on Patrol *Really*.

I call BS on that one.   Maybe over seas while fullfilling your duties.   

When was the last time you used SAMPIS, or did police report?

That Security guard clause if for weapons and vault guards not Patrols.

Last time i checked i did not see reserve MP's mentioned in sect 156 of the NDA or any section of the CC of C

Any person has powers of arrest under 494 that goes for any civi in CANADA. But what are your powers under 495 ahhh none as you are not in 2 (g) (i) of the CC of C are you.

Learn from the Rock 

if you forget his saying PM me

This is not to bash the reserves you fill an important role but don't try and stretch it into areas where you have no authority.  What you do is a valuable service but it is that role you fill not others.


----------



## Kurhaus

Jumper said:
			
		

> We have guardhouses full of PEPs and because of piss poor planning there are Cpls overseeing PEPS who have no idea what their doing. Read some of the branch technical directives that come out and you'll see that not all is rosy. The last one I read spoke to major problems with AV interviews (basic cop stuff). My point is this; if we have problems with the "trained" guys (and believe me outside the NIS I wouldn't let many of these young guys and even some of the older ones who have been out of it for awhile roam around without a tight leash)



When you refer to Cpl's do you mean the actual 5+ year individuals or the guys who finished their PEP but are still technically Pte's with Cpl rank?   It is kind of hard to tell now-a-days.   As for the problems with the "basics", that seems to be a common occurrence at most bases.   

At least if a PEP is being supervised by a Cpl (old or new) it is better then the old horror story that has been told too many times and may be an urban legend. :dontpanic:   


 :warstory:'New QL3 arrives for the first day of duty, Shift IC says', "here is your partol car, here is a map of the base,     go patrol."    
(I never experienced this first hand but have heard it passed 'word or mouth' from too many MP's to quote)


So is it an Urban Legend??   :-\  
"Anyone, Anyone,   Bueller............?"


----------



## canadianblue

Well, I've gotta question, on my application I put down 15 Military Police Company for the unit I am applying to. However on the other part, they gave me three choices, and I put down Infantry as one of my choices. From what I've heard that basically means that I'm going to get into the Loyal Edmonton Regiment. Is this true?

I've also got a question, about the reserves if I were to go into the reserves as an MP, and then later on found that I would prefer Infantry, then is their any possibility of changing trades. Right now I'm split between whether or not I would want to do infantry or military police.


----------



## S McKee

Kurhaus said:
			
		

> When you refer to Cpl's do you mean the actual 5+ year individuals or the guys who finished their PEP but are still technically Pte's with Cpl rank?   It is kind of hard to tell now-a-days.   As for the problems with the "basics", that seems to be a common occurrence at most bases.
> 
> 
> At least if a PEP is being supervised by a Cpl (old or new) it is better then the old horror story that has been told too many times and may be an urban legend. :dontpanic:
> 
> 
> :warstory:'New QL3 arrives for the first day of duty, Shift IC says', "here is your partol car, here is a map of the base,     go patrol."
> (I never experienced this first hand but have heard it passed 'word or mouth' from too many MP's to quote)
> 
> 
> So is it an Urban Legend??   :-\
> "Anyone, Anyone,   Bueller............?"


No I'm talking about the PEPs, are there any TQ 5 Cpls out there? The scary part is they can be merited after the requisite time in rank. Seven year Sgts. I shiver at the thought. J


----------



## Poppa

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> You wore a browing and a batton in Canada on Patrol *Really*.
> 
> I call BS on that one.  Maybe over seas while fullfilling your duties.
> 
> Call BS all you want. Used to be common practice esp in Matawa plains late 80's early 90's...And that used to be when our training was even less than it is now.
> 
> You don't like Res wearing Red hats...too bad. It's our branch identifier.
> 
> For someone who starts out saying they don't want to bad mouth the Res thats what it seems like you're doing.
> Our only role isn't supporting the regs over seas.
> 
> For those of you wondering why your Coy's don't send you on the reg 3's think about this. Who do you think would pay for this. The unit. I don't know what it'd cost...lets say 15k-20k for salary and R&Q. Then once done the unit would have to send the troop on the PEP..another 6 months  spec pay to boot.
> Now we have a fully qualified MP...what do you think would happen..dollars to doughnuts...jump to the regs
> the Coy has lost money...a good troop (because we would only send our best) and soldier days during the past year.
> 
> Reg trg is not the answer for us. I've mentioned my ideas in the past.
> Let's discuss this ..I'm nowhere near as confrontational as I've been in the past. I've mellowed like a good scotch


----------



## MILPO

Law811 said:
			
		

> Powers of arrest fall under the Security Guard part of the NDA or Sec 494 of the CC.   Last time I worked with the Regs I was carrying a browing and a baton.   We were going to carry OC but again the Res. Side of the house doesn't know how long a real use of force course is and they didn't book it properly.



In order to carry a baton and OC spray, in the private or civilian sector, you would have to be licenced under the provincial ministry to carry it, but then again there may be exceptions under the NDA that allow it, but i can't seem to find it.

Just to throw this out there, why not have res. trained to do the above if they are interested? I'm sure with the proper training and support, it could be a means of introducing reg. MP hopefuls to more aspects of the job and some sort of inkling as to what to expect while on duty...

Use of force courses can vary and don't tend to run very long, but if your res. unit where to check with local law enforcement for programs(or in-house military use of force trainers) then there should be no problem obtaining a course.   I don't think OC can be carried without peace officer status...exceptions would be, for example, special constables acting as peace officers in the course of their duties.


----------



## Dissident

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Sorry if I sound confused and slightly astonished here but are you admitting that when your Coy ran it's own QL3 that they passed people who did not meet the standard?   Also, I'm really, really unsure of how this person was going to make the Res MP look bad, even if their ability to perform certain MP specific tasks were considered below par.


I don't feel it is appropriate for me to comment further on the shortcomings of another member. Especially on a public forum like this. If this really matters to you, PM me, or take the time to contact the individual.



> How is this time spent on BMQ and SQ relevant to this?


Most of what you learn on BMQ SQ is not relevant to police duties. But some of the physical training, weapons handling and disciple is something that is thaugh on the police course I know about.



> From the Oxford Dictionary:   "Standard - A definite level of excellence, attainment, wealth, or the like, or a definite degree of any quality, viewed as a prescribed object of endeavour or as the measure of what is adequate for some purpose."   In this instance the standard IS the 6 month long QL3.


Again, I don't understand why it has to be the exact same course. Why can't it be the same material covered, but over a different time format?


> If this was true, don't you think we would have shortened our QL3 by half?   Especially back when we were so far below the PML we were paying people to get back in?   You might be interested to know that unlike most Police forces, our training was subject to extensive independent scrutiny via the Dickson and Belzile reviews.


I have seen things make even less sense in the army, especially after a review, or a comission. Mind you, I've only been in for 2 years...




> Only when you desire to fulfil the Police Ops function.   You want to come out Rte signing, doing some TC and sitting at Gate W7A doing access control I'm more than happy to have you along.


Great, but we are still sent overseas, often as partners to a reg force MP. 


> And who then is legally responsible if something goes wrong while doing said handcuffing, searching and "handling"?   Please do some research on this one before answering.


I wont do research on this. But I will tell you that I don't see why a reserve MP could not be help personnaly responsible, if he has the training and is held under the MP code of conduct, credentials or not.


> Who says we don't trust you?   I'll be quite frank, I would be more wary of a partially trained Reservist than one who had no training at all.


I understand your reservations. But I don't agree.


> Unfortunately on this specific topic what you're seeing here is an anomoly


Anomaly? I hope you are ready to have this argument more and more in the next little while.



> While the idea of an "auxiliary MP" may seem appealing and may be workable in some situations in Canada, it doesn't solve the issue of what to do with Reserve MPs who go overseas.   As I stated before, there are some specific instances when they are employable without impacting on the Reg Force MPs but once you push them into positions other than those, it becomes a problem.   As soon as the position becomes one where Police Ops are conducted you need someone with Sec 156 and in case you're wondering, NDHQ doesn't look at it and go "OK, we need 15 MPs to do these tasks but we'll bump that number up to 18-19 so they can add 3-4 reservists to meet the 20-25% quota".   Each tour has a strictly controlled maximum manning level which cannot be exceeded and these positions are fought over quite intensely so even if the desire was there to add some â Å“freebieâ ? MP positions it's just not going to happen.   So now I'm wondering, how are these 3-4 Res MPs â Å“helping us outâ ??


Again, you seem to be missing the point. Reservist will always be needed at one time or another. Maybe not at the moment, but I bet that won't last that long. Maybe its inconvenient to send reservist at the moment. But lets say we don't work out these issues now, and we only send reg force MP's overseas. The reserve ends up being a whole lot weaker for it. Then when you really need us, we have no one that has either the training or the experience.


----------



## MILPO

Regarding the "handcuffing, search and handling" comment, if you have effected an arrest for a criminal offence as a citizen under sec. 494 of the crim. code, you are not required to search, as you are obligated to turn over the detainee to the police, who will then in turn conduct the search upon arrival provided you haven't already done so. You are allowed to use as much force as necessary to effect the arrest, therefore if you haven't used any unreasonable force to effect the arrest, then your "handling" of the detainee will be justified.... Personally, I always search upon an arrest, to ensure the safety of myself and fellow officers until the detainee is handed over to the muni. police, which could take hours in some circumstances. From finding crack pipes in obscure places on a person to drugs and prohibited weapons, if you are equipped and trained to perform the search, then go to town.

Now if the res. MP is afforded Peace Officer status, than your powers come from sec. 495 crim. code, Peace Officer powers of arrest then you may search and so on, and so on, and so on.....


----------



## Lawrence

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> You wore a browing and a batton in Canada on Patrol *Really*.
> 
> I call BS on that one.  Maybe over seas while fullfilling your duties.
> 
> When was the last time you used SAMPIS, or did police report?



Baton/Browning with duty gear in Cold Lake for the Air Show.  Unfortunately my Reg Force Partner and I were put in a MILCOT for the weekend so I didnt get the change to use SAMPIS, although other members of my unit had that opportunity.


----------



## AndrewD83

Stirling: I was in the same position as you a few months back.  I applied for the Military Police trade 14 weeks before I graduated from post secondary.  I wrote out the application, sent away the three bulky reference packages to my previous employers only to find out that my application would not be processed until they see my criminology diploma.

Obviously I can see the reason why they wouldn't touch my application without my seeing my criminology diploma first...if they did that for everyone then they would have much more MP applications hanging around waiting for the applicants to show their one piece of very expensive diploma!  

Good luck....it is well worth the wait.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

You don't like Res wearing Red hats...too bad. It's our branch identifier

really i though the thunder chicken was the branch identifier?  But then things must have changed since the 80's and 90's.

Your right reg force training is not the way to go.  

You will have to explain how your job is not to just augment the field units when deployed wether it been within Canada or outside of it.  Or on an ex.  Cause i really can't think of what else you guys do not a slam but a question.

Baton/Browning with duty gear in Cold Lake for the Air Show.  Unfortunately my Reg Force Partner and I were put in a MILCOT for the weekend so I didnt get the change to use SAMPIS, although other members of my unit had that opportunity.

Again this is not patrol work the browing is not for patrol work.  You were on specail duty and had to have a reg force partner.  I doubt other members of your unit got to actually use SAMPIS as much as see it.  Where you in OPD's or where you in CADPAT?


----------



## Kurhaus

In regard to Army Transformation from the MP side of the house, anyone have any idea if the Reserves will be effected as well?   I know the PM's conference discussing these matters and others should be concluding today.


----------



## garb811

Good question.  It might make this whole thread a moot point.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

Arguing is never a moot point it can be educational as long it is more then name calling and bashing.   ;D

It opens people up that otherwise never would say a word.  

I am sure all kinds of crazy stuff will be brought out of this PM meeting in the lovely Cornwall.  But you have to remember she is leaving soon so what ever comes out may never come into effect.  Just my thoughts but you all know what happens when a head shed change comes, out come the brooms to sweep things away (in some cases).


----------



## Lawrence

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> You will have to explain how your job is not to just augment the field units when deployed wether it been within Canada or outside of it.  Or on an ex.  Cause i really can't think of what else you guys do not a slam but a question.
> 
> Baton/Browning with duty gear in Cold Lake for the Air Show.  Unfortunately my Reg Force Partner and I were put in a MILCOT for the weekend so I didnt get the change to use SAMPIS, although other members of my unit had that opportunity.
> 
> Again this is not patrol work the browing is not for patrol work.  You were on specail duty and had to have a reg force partner.  I doubt other members of your unit got to actually use SAMPIS as much as see it.  Where you in OPD's or where you in CADPAT?




Your right I was with my Reg Force partner.  From what I understand our guys were running plates and all that kinda good stuff.  We were dressed in CADPAT as the branch wont allow us to wear OPD's.  That being said there were several pairings of just Res MP's walkin around all gunned up.


----------



## garb811

Egads...where to start...


			
				Law811 said:
			
		

> Powers of arrest fall under the Security Guard part of the NDA or Sec 494 of the CC.





			
				Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> That Security guard clause if for weapons and vault guards not Patrols.


Err...anyone want to point me out the "part" or "clause" of the NDA which allows you to arrest someone as a Security Guard or has anything to do with weapons and vault guards?



			
				Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> They a) have no powers of arrest


Really?!   You might want to read Sect 155 of the NDA.   Reserve MP have the same authority to arrest as any other CF member at home and abroad in relation to Service Offences.   CCofC has already been covered so...



			
				Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> I also have issues with them wearing red berets in Canada and that bugs me (personally). They are not the policing authourity and have no such powers.


Are you implying that the Red Beret is a visible symbol of the authority derived from Sec 156?   If so, you might want to rethink that one because when someone has their credentials withdrawn pending an investigation and decision (if required) by the MPCRB you don't see them heading over to stores to draw a green beret and you would think that when the Branch went to OPD they would have ensured that ALL MP, no matter what the element, had that as their headdress.   Take a read of the Dress Regs and see what it has to say, I'm 99% sure that there is no mention of having to be appointed "Military Police" IAW Sect 156 is a requirement to wear the Red Beret, simply to be a MP in the Army DEU.   Also, I am more than happy to point out that I have never had a problem with getting a Reserve MP to wear their headdress, and with pride.   Can't say the same about Reg Force MPs, quite a few of whom seem to feel that head dress is optional in OPD.



			
				Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> Res MP's are not specially appointed personal under either the NDA or CC of C.


But then again, neither are Reg Force MPs.   We are, however, appointed "Military Police".   For the record, I do know at least one Army Res MP who is appointed "Military Police" under Sect 156.



			
				MILPO said:
			
		

> In order to carry a baton and OC spray, in the private or civilian sector, you would have to be licenced under the provincial ministry to carry it, but then again there may be exceptions under the NDA that allow it, but i can't seem to find it.


It's not in the NDA.   As a Federal body we are not bound by Provincial Statutes or Regulations.   As an example, back when most Police Acts had the .38 as the mandated weapon of Police, we (well at least the males) were carrying 9mm Brownings.



			
				Dissident said:
			
		

> I don't feel it is appropriate for me to comment further on the shortcomings of another member. Especially on a public forum like this.


Sorry if it seemed like I was fishing but the statement was rhetorical.   I'm not even sure we're talking about the same individual.



> Most of what you learn on BMQ SQ is not relevant to police duties.


So why would it be relevant to include that training when discussing MP specific training?   BMQ and SQ teach you how to be a soldier, civie cops don't need to learn how to be a civie...I hope.



> Again, I don't understand why it has to be the exact same course. Why can't it be the same material covered, but over a different time format?


Let me try this from another angle.   Say I want to earn a BA from UBC but I have a wife and kid to support, dog, cats, car payment, house payment etc so there's no way I can go as a full-time student, I need to keep a regular job to pay the bills.   I can't go to UBC and say "Hey, how about you grant me a BA with only 1/2 the course work 'cause I really can't go 3-4 years without an income".   UBC needs to protect the integrity and standard of their Degree so they are going to refuse but will offer the opportunity to work my way through the course load at nights etc.   At the end of the 10-12 years it will take me, I have a degree which is to the same standard as the guy who went full-time.   Unfortunately for you guys, in the CF the standard to perform Police Ops is the 6 month Reg Force course so you can't take and chop out 50% of the course work and then say you've been trained to the same standard.   As I said previously, we need people fully qualified to perform the full-spectrum of Police Ops overseas, and in Canada for that matter, particularly if there is going to be a politically imposed quota of 20-25% Reservists on each tour due to the legal and professional liability issues we face in the course of conducting Police Ops duties.   While it is simple to say "Well, just train us part way and employ us as Auxiliaries like the civie Police do", unless you are trained to the Reg Force standard to perform the Police Ops function you might as well be untrained because at the end of the day after you've had the fun of assisting at whatever files your partner picks up that day, it is going to be your Reg Force partner who gets to do the unglamorous stuff like sitting in front of the SAMPIS terminal for 5 hours typing away while you've already had your two beer and headed off to bed.   Additionally partial training actually increases your, and the CFs, legal liability if something does go wrong.   You want to come along as the HQ Cpl or the Security and Ident Op, fill your boots but as soon as you get put into a position other than these, you're taking away my ability to provide the Police Ops service the Commander expects and demands for the vast majority of the tour.



> I wont do research on this. But I will tell you that I don't see why a reserve MP could not be help personnaly responsible, if he has the training and is held under the MP code of conduct, credentials or not.


Holy smokes, here we are having a frank discussion giving you detailed and referenced points on why things can't...or at least shouldn't...happen the way you want them to and you respond with something like this?   Take the time to do some reading, take the time to do some research, take the time to listen to other peoples opinion and you'll be able to formulate a coherent and rational response which just might win us over to your way of thinking.   Now if it because you can't do research as opposed to just won't, that's another story.  I'll give a partial answer and just point out that while you don't count on your Reserve MP employment to pay the bills, us Reg Force guys can't simply go back to our "real" job when PS rips us apart and the MPCRB has our badge in their hand for something a Reserve MP under our direct supervision did.



> Anomaly? I hope you are ready to have this argument more and more in the next little while.


I sure hope so but hopefully it'll be more than the tired old rhetoric we're seeing here.  It has been good research practice though.



			
				Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> I am sure all kinds of crazy stuff will be brought out of this PM meeting in the lovely Cornwall.   But you have to remember she is leaving soon so what ever comes out may never come into effect.   Just my thoughts but you all know what happens when a head shed change comes, out come the brooms to sweep things away (in some cases).


Spoken like someone who didn't survive the previous PM's business.   Things in the last 4 years have been nothing but gravy and nothing radical has happened within the Branch from my point of view but maybe you see it differently.



			
				Law811 said:
			
		

> I finished my policing diploma two years ago have worked for UofA 5-0 and West Edmonton Mall Security(Ha ya I'm a rent a cop but you should see the fun the bars bring me).   Anyways long story short my goal in life is to be a member of the Edmonton Police Service.   Actually I just want to be a cop....quite frankly I'm getting to the point in the game where I'll go anywhere.


West Ed still paying good?   Seeing where this thread has gone to I just might be looking for a reference from you... 

BTW folks, spell checker is our friend.  While a typo here and there isn't an issue, some of the stuff being posted is a bit hard to read.


----------



## Dissident

First, I should've said that I wont do research *right now*. I mentioned before that I am new and as such I can not rely on the same pool of knowledge some of  you people have. Even if I did extensive research, I might not be able to grasp all the information and digest it in a usable manner. 

Going back to your UBC degree analogy. We are not looking to get the same degree. We are looking to get something that might not be as prestigious, or even get an actual degree. What I want is all the training necessary to do the job. Instead of doing a BA in 4 years, I want to do it in 8 years, part time. As far as I am concerned, most universities accept this type of arrangement, why can't you?

As a rule, we don't send anyone on tour until they are at least QL5 qualified, meaning somewhere between 3 to 5 years of service. I don't see why we can't teach all the material of a reg force QL3 over that period of time, plus refreshers, and all being accepted as on par training by CFMPA. Add a few call outs for garrison augmentation and we would have reservist pretty damn near reg force standard.

More later, I have to go.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

I also have issues with them wearing red berets in Canada and that bugs me (personally). They are not the policing authourity and have no such powers.
Are you implying that the Red Beret is a visible symbol of the authority derived from Sec 156?  If so, you might want to rethink that one because when someone has their credentials withdrawn pending an investigation and decision (if required) by the MPCRB you don't see them heading over to stores to draw a green beret and you would think that when the Branch went to OPD they would have ensured that ALL MP, no matter what the element, had that as their headdress.  Take a read of the Dress Regs and see what it has to say, I'm 99% sure that there is no mention of having to be appointed "Military Police" IAW Sect 156 is a requirement to wear the Red Beret, simply to be a MP in the Army DEU.  Also, I am more than happy to point out that I have never had a problem with getting a Reserve MP to wear their headdress, and with pride.  Can't say the same about Reg Force MPs, quite a few of whom seem to feel that head dress is optional in OPD.

I am not implying that at all.  The Red Beret is an elemental thing for the army.  All the other elements use a diiffrerent method. All i am saying is it bugs me personally and i do believe i am entitled to an opinion.  I have no problem with them having a green beret with a red indentifier on it.  That is just my thoughts.  Cadets get away with it to and that to bugs me.

And if you have been having a hard time getting your guys to wear their beret with OPD's then feel free to use the size ten key.  I have no time for people who want to "make up their own rules" to have a good LCF.  The only time i never wore my beret was for officer saftey (going into a bar, attending a domestic, etc.) simple traffic stop have it on, going to visit someone have it on.  

As for powers of arrest they do not carry the same powers as Reg force members under the CC of C.  In alberta the MP's had Specail Consatable status never heard of a reserve MP getting that.

I have no problem with what they do, they (their unit) is specifically designed for that.  They are a useful portion of our trade but there is a job for everyone and we all have to know what that is.

Dissadant if you want to go that route then join the Air force Res.  

Spoken like someone who didn't survive the previous PM's business.  Things in the last 4 years have been nothing but gravy and nothing radical has happened within the Branch from my point of view but maybe you see it differently.

Why would you think that.  I say that only because this will be Her last one (more then likely) and i am sure there will be all kinds of posturing to gain postion.  That is what i meant by Crazy ideas.  I personally think the last two PM's have done more to change this trade for the better then most of the rest of them put together.  Dot has done alot of things to build this trade to an equal footing of alot of civi forces (pay, Sampis, i would give her credit for the OPD's but that was started before her time.


----------



## MILPO

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> As for powers of arrest they do not carry the same powers as Reg force members under the CC of C.   In alberta the MP's had Specail Consatable status never heard of a reserve MP getting that.



It's probably about time they institute the Special Constable status for the respective provinces throughout Canada for MP's.  They recently did that for the RCMP in Ottawa because they couldn't enforce any HTA or other provincial offences throughout here while conducting their duties and having spoke with a few of the officers they couldn't be more relieved that they are able to pull over the ones that would fly by them knowing that they couldn't do a thing about it, other then nail them for Careless driving under the CC.

The only drawback I could see is that if an MP does conduct a traffic stop or detains somebody for an offence off of DND property, then were would the priority be when a call comes in for an incident related to DND property and that MP is currently tied up dealing with an issue off property.


----------



## canadianblue

> It's probably about time they institute the Special Constable status for the respective provinces throughout Canada for MP's.  They recently did that for the RCMP in Ottawa because they couldn't enforce any HTA or other provincial offences throughout here while conducting their duties and having spoke with a few of the officers they couldn't be more relieved that they are able to pull over the ones that would fly by them knowing that they couldn't do a thing about it, other then nail them for Careless driving under the CC.
> 
> The only drawback I could see is that if an MP does conduct a traffic stop or detains somebody for an offence off of DND property, then were would the priority be when a call comes in for an incident related to DND property and that MP is currently tied up dealing with an issue off property.



I'm just curious, how much do the fulltime MP's have to go off base usually when their working, do they go where ever the military goes to do field exercises. I remember in my hometown of Stony we had a bunch of military personal around here for some field training I believe. Do some MP's still get called out by some RCMP detachments which require a few more extra police officers to help with situations?

Another question I have is, how much paperwork do MP's have to do, out of the total time when they are on shift, and what are the shift schedules like?


----------



## MILPO

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I'm just curious, how much do the fulltime MP's have to go off base usually when their working, do they go where ever the military goes to do field exercises. I remember in my hometown of Stony we had a bunch of military personal around here for some field training I believe. Do some MP's still get called out by some RCMP detachments which require a few more extra police officers to help with situations?
> 
> Another question I have is, how much paperwork do MP's have to do, out of the total time when they are on shift, and what are the shift schedules like?



Since nobody has replied yet, I will share my insight that I have from personal knowledge.  MP's have to travel base to base in some circumstances where there is more than one base or assets belonging to the military (i.e. Halifax, Ottawa that I know of personally, i'm sure there is more).  My point in my previous post was based on this in regards to the priority should an incident occur while travelling off property not related to military.

When an incident occurs, paperwork is done.  It's like that in the civilian sector as well.  So if you don't do anything during your shift, then it's not likely any paperwork would have to be completed.  It all depends on how busy you are.


----------



## Kurhaus

MILPO said:
			
		

> It's probably about time they institute the Special Constable status for the respective provinces throughout Canada for MP's. They recently did that for the RCMP in Ottawa because they couldn't enforce any HTA or other provincial offences throughout here while conducting their duties and having spoke with a few of the officers they couldn't be more relieved that they are able to pull over the ones that would fly by them knowing that they couldn't do a thing about it, other then nail them for Careless driving under the CC.
> 
> The only drawback I could see is that if an MP does conduct a traffic stop or detains somebody for an offence off of DND property, then were would the priority be when a call comes in for an incident related to DND property and that MP is currently tied up dealing with an issue off property.



I am in agreement that we need some kind of Special Constable status, however, there would be a requirement to limit the powers to avoid the troops spending the entire night shift off base looking for incidents.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Quote,
_I am in agreement that we need some kind of Special Constable status, however, there would be a requirement to limit the powers to avoid the troops spending the entire night shift off base looking for incidents.  _ 

.....no limits would be required, just a weed out of those who would not be professional enough to use the power correctly.


----------



## George Wallace

Bruce

You wouldn't be implying that there are some "cowboys" out there, would you?   ;D

Unfortunately, in all seriousness, I have witnessed a few.  I am sure that the serious MPs frown on the actions of a few also.

GW


----------



## Kurhaus

"Power Corrupts but Absolute Power Corrupts Absolutely"

You won't be able to weed out all of the potential problem children.  I even know some members with 10+ years service where additional special powers would go right to their head.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

The problem is the event has to have occured on or in relation to DND property to act off of it.  That being said We travel in marked police cars and look like civi cops now the public has an espection on us to act if something where to happen off DND property and we were around.  (imparied driver, accient with injury and the list could go on.) Ottawa needs to set a national policy for all dets to be able to act or not to act.  

In real life though the member in that situation has to look at himself in the morning and know he did the right thing.  

Traffic stops down town ottawa for 2-3 kph over the limit are not the right things to do.

If MP forerly known as Garb reads this PM me i have a question about your case law from the other chat we were having that is now locked.

Here is my case law from the 05 version of the cc of c 

R v. Malmo-Levine; R v. Caine 2003 SCC  the criminalization of the possession of mariuana even for recreational personal use does not violate ss 7 or 15 of the Charter

Rv. Hamon- the Prohibition against posssession of mariuana does not infringe either ss 15 or 7 ot the Charter.

so guess what possession still illegal in Canada until new law comes into effect.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Quote,
_   I even know some members with 10+ years service where additional special powers would go right to their head._

...which may be true originally, but once the the recruiting cycle comes full circle and personall START with that power, the weed-out will happen.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

Bruce i do appreciate your optimism but all police forces have their bad apples, ours just tend to spoil more then a bunch.  They spoil the whole trade.


----------



## canadianblue

I would hope that MP's get special constable status whereever they work. I would sure hope that some of the MP's on base would be disciplined enough not to abuse that power.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

Again

Most of the MP's on base do not abuse their powers, some may be a little overzealous but those guys are normally new from the academy and still think they have something to prove. (some not all)  If you break the law you face the chances of a: getting caught and punished, b: getting caught and given a warning (depending on the offence mainly traffic on this one) and c: not getting caught.  A warning is part of officer discression not everyones right to contrary believe. 

But Some MP's think that they can go downtown and play traffic cop way outta their AOR and see nothing wrong with it, as they have a badge and gun and car that says police on it.  That is were the problem is.


----------



## infamous_p

I am interested in becoming an MP in the future... as an NCM, NOT an officer.

does anyone know of the requirements for being an NCM military police? any requirements at all.

thank you.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81

For the current requirements for MP 811 can be found at :

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/811_en.pdf


----------



## garb811

While it is true some MPs in Alberta had been appointed Special Constables, their appointment was for very specific reasons and it did not empower them to do anything outside of that very specific mandate.  Additionally, my understanding is it only affected MPs at two bases at one time or another.  As far as I understand this appointment was withdrawn some time ago, several years IIRC, as it had not been sanctioned by the CFPM.  Do we need Special Constable status?  I'm not sold on this being a requirement across the board as in my view this is going through the back door around the Nolan decision because what most people see when they talk about Special Constable status is expanded jurisdiction vice authority to enforce provincial statutes on CF property.  In any case this would require provincial approval after being approached by DND (which wouldn't happen unless the CFPM approved it) and I have seen no indications of this practice being reinstated.

Futuretrooper:  Presence of MP at exercises on civilian land is very much case by case.  If it a small exercise, such as at the Coy level, MP are not likely to be present.  If it is Bn size, you can be pretty sure that the Bn Sheriff and/or his Deputy will be in the area as part of the Bn as a whole and if is larger than that, there is a very good possibility that the MP Pl will be involved to some extent.  Shift schedules are generally  a 28 day cycle where you work 4 shifts (2 days, 2 nights), have 5 days off, work 5 shifts (2 days, 3 nights), have 4 days off, work 5 shifts (3 days, 2 nights), 5 days off.  Each shift is "officially" 12 hours but if you pick something up the last hour of your shift...

Dissedent:  The downside with multi-year training is getting everyone through it and the problem that is raised when you have someone miss a year or two and then suddenly want back into the training stream.  At that point who gets priority on the course, the guy who had it the year prior or the guy who has "seniority"?  It'll be interesting to see how your QL3A and B works because even if they get these two courses down to a length you can take in one summer, as soon as you "split" a course you have people take the A portion and then have to go back to work for the B portion.

OZ:  If you go back and read, I never said pot possession at large was currently legal.  I used that specific example to show the court declaring a law Unconstitutional and then taking steps to make the law Constitutional again.  The case law states, "Hence the marihuana prohibition in s. 4 has been of no force or effect since July 31, 2001."  The court then went on and reconciled the law with the Constitution by writing, "Although Parliament may subsequently choose to change it, that prohibition is now no longer invalid, but is of full force and effect. Those who establish medical need are simply exempted from it."  Sorry if that was confusing.


----------



## Kurhaus

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Quote,
> _   I even know some members with 10+ years service where additional special powers would go right to their head._
> 
> ...which may be true originally, but once the the recruiting cycle comes full circle and personall START with that power, the weed-out will happen.



You ever worked a night shift as an MP?   Things get really boring a 0230 hrs on the slow nights.   That will never change and even with a "weed out" and the troops having additional powers, there is a good chance they will go hunting.   They will need a lease of some sort or PS will be really busy.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Quote,
_You ever worked a night shift as an MP?  Things get really boring a 0230 hrs on the slow nights._

...not as an MP, but, I think 16 years doing shift work as a guard in a Correctional Centre might give me some insight into what happens to those who decide to "go overboard" with their powers and I stand by my theory that once the  peace officer power is in place, the "new guys" who start with it will weed themselves out accordingly. Of course, good leadership at the NCO rank would be necessary also to assist in this process, are you saying the NCO leadership is lacking?


----------



## Wizard of OZ

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Quote,
> _You ever worked a night shift as an MP?   Things get really boring a 0230 hrs on the slow nights._
> 
> ...not as an MP, but, I think 16 years doing shift work as a guard in a Correctional Centre might give me some insight into what happens to those who decide to "go overboard" with their powers and I stand by my theory that once the   peace officer power is in place, the "new guys" who start with it will weed themselves out accordingly. Of course, good leadership at the NCO rank would be necessary also to assist in this process, are you saying the NCO leadership is lacking?



Not in the type A personality department of the MP worlds, D) but some times there are to many teachers and not enough students.  If you know what i mean.


----------



## Kurhaus

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Quote,
> _You ever worked a night shift as an MP?   Things get really boring a 0230 hrs on the slow nights._
> 
> ...not as an MP, but, I think 16 years doing shift work as a guard in a Correctional Centre might give me some insight into what happens to those who decide to "go overboard" with their powers and I stand by my theory that once the   peace officer power is in place, the "new guys" who start with it will weed themselves out accordingly. Of course, good leadership at the NCO rank would be necessary also to assist in this process, are you saying the NCO leadership is lacking?



Here is my quote below, I don't think there was any mention of the NCO leadership within the MP Trade. Looks like your reaching, Bruce.




			
				Kurhaus said:
			
		

> You ever worked a night shift as an MP?   Things get really boring a 0230 hrs on the slow nights.   That will never change and even with a "weed out" and the troops having additional powers, there is a good chance they will go hunting.   They will need a lease of some sort or PS will be really busy.



In fact, the NCO Leadership of the trade, IMO, is probably the only thing holding it together (and that is our job BTW).   But as previous members have posted, there are shifts full of PEP's who are being supervised by inexperienced people and no NCO's are around at O'Dark 30.   The MPDO (the guardhouse WO, Sgt's, Senior MCpl's and at times the SAMP O) are a phone call away and will attend the guardhouse if needed.   But until that time, it is a trust issue with the Shift Commanders that they will do the right thing. 

When I joined the trade we had a Sgt and MCpl or two MCpl's per shift.   As the trade ages and the baby boomers retire (like everywhere else), the gap left at the top is great for promotion in the middle ranks but tickles down to the JR's who have to make due.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Not reaching, just curious.........and now confused,
Quote,
In fact, the NCO Leadership of the trade, IMO, is probably the only thing holding it together

does not seem to fit with this one,

there are shifts full of PEP's who are being supervised by inexperienced people and no NCO's are around at O'Dark 30.

...and , if I may, 2 questions.........Whats a PEP? and {QUOTE} But until that time, it is a trust issue with the Shift Commanders that they will do the right thing.{QUOTE}..........and what rank and responsibility level would he/she be?


----------



## garb811

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> there are shifts full of PEP's who are being supervised by inexperienced people and no NCO's are around at O'Dark 30.
> 
> ...and , if I may, 2 questions.........Whats a PEP? and {QUOTE} But until that time, it is a trust issue with the Shift Commanders that they will do the right thing.{QUOTE}..........and what rank and responsibility level would he/she be?



A "PEP" is someone on their Provisional Employment Period which lasts for about the first year of their first posting after their QL3.   They are supposed to be very strictly supervised by a "coach" who should be a minimum of QL5 qualified and ideally should not be allowed out on their own until they have shown they have the basics.

As stated, in the "old days", a Shift Comd at the majority of the bases was a Sgt with a MCpl 2IC but now you are lucky if you get a MCpl as the IC with a QL5 Cpl as the 2IC.   Many times you are even lucky to have a QL5 Cpl on shift which means if the MCpl is gone for whatever reason you have a QL3 (who may or may not have completed their PEP) as the Shift IC.   This situation should slowly correct itself to some degree as the massive influx of QL3's we have gotten over the past several years make their way through their QL5's but  unfortunately, at least in my opinion, our trade is now set up to potentially produce MCpls in 4 years and Sgts in 7 years.   This is a huge issue as we are essentially putting people into positions which require a substantial amount of "technical" experience without giving them the time to gain that experience.   

As Kurhaus pointed out, there is the MPDO system to backstop in unusual situations but the problem is you have to rely on the Shift Comd calling you to find out about the situation.   All too often the first indication you get that something didn't go right during the night is when you get in in the morning and review the nights entries on SAMPIS because in many situations the Shift IC at the time is either unable, or unwilling, to recognize that the assistance of the MPDO is needed.   As you're well aware, in our line of work this is a disaster waiting to happen because the decisions they make "off the cuff" can have huge repercussions that reverberate far beyond that single incident.


----------



## Kurhaus

Thanks for fielding that one, MP 00161.  Well put.


----------



## The_Falcon

not to detract from the current discussion, but I was on the recruiting site, and they have a new video for the MP trade thier.


----------



## boxerboy50

To become a Security Officer/MP O; as in an Commissioned Officer commanding MPs, what qualifications beside the initial prerequists for an Officer are needed? I.e. prior military experience, prior NCM MP experience and things of the sort. Also, can you breifly compare in contrast how being a Security Officer/MP O in the PRes is to being one in the Reg Force? How does your job differ in these two different capacities? What does it entail? Thanks in advance,

Smith, S


----------



## WATCHDOG-81

To become an MPO (Security Officer is no longer used) in the Reg Force, one must possess a degree in a related field, eg. criminal justice, criminology, law, etc.  Entry into the occupation may be made through either DEO, ROTP, Officer Reclassification, CFR or UTPNCM entry programs.  Furthermore, all aspiring MPOs must pass the MPOAC (Selection board) prior to being accepted into the occupation.   

There has been a trend during the past few years to increase MPO intake through in-house programs, however, there are still a number of vacancies open to DEO and ROTP applicants.  However, the total number of yearly MPOs recruited is fairly low in contrast to most trades.  There is only one MPO course each year and the courses average 7-14 candidates.

As to the contrast between PRes and Reg force MPOs, I will leave that to someone else to comment on as I am not familiar with the PRes side of the occupation.


----------



## Kurhaus

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> not to detract from the current discussion, but I was on the recruiting site, and they have a new video for the MP trade their.



Can you post the link to that site?  It may be of interest to some of the people who are interested in employment as an MP or MPO.  

If it is the same video I am thinking of, it is very well made and protrays the modern Military Police (Black patrol dress, Data Terminals in the Patrol Vehicles, etc)  The only thing that was missing was the field operations side of the trade.


----------



## Marauder

Out of curiosity, is it required of MPs, when asked for identification at a VCP during an excercise, to act like a total dick and ask (in as sarcastic a manner as possible) the reservist CPL working the gate whether his "pistol, loaded with live ammunition" is sufficent ID? Also, does driving a MP cruiser absolve the driver of said cruiser from extending the professional courtesy to play along with the excercise scenario for 30 seconds out of their day? Instead of, you know, yelling at a fellow corporal (toon or not) who is following his orders from his chain of command, and demeaning him as well? Is there a teaching period at Borden with the MTP being how it is appropriate to never extend some common fucking courtesy to a fellow NCM, particularly if they are just some loser rental who has the termeity to follow his orders and request a simple ID check at a VCP during a dom op ex?

If anyone out there knows the two fine outstanding examples of non-commisoned professionals who were at the Highbury complex last night, please pass on my thanks for the lesson in how to treat fellow NCMs following orders. And let them know that stupid as I am, I do indeed know they carried pistols loaded with live rounds, and do not need to be threatened or demeaned by being told so.


----------



## MILPO

I'm trying to make sense of your post, Marauder, but it's just not happening for me tonight....I'll take a stab in the dark and guess that you were "disrespected" by some MP's while you were on guard duty?   

I'm sorry to hear if that is the case, no one deserves to be treated like crap, especially you and your co-workers.   Why not take it up with your CO or follow proper procedures when faced with such an incident??


----------



## Marauder

Well, to be less oblique and more straightforward; I wasn't just treated badly or "disrespected", I was practically threatened by one MP in a marked cruiser while I was doing my job on excercise. I passed this incident up the chain of command, but I know jack shit won't come of it. Just passing on an observation of how once again the MPs have resorted to bluster and threat in dealing with a soldier just doing his job in a polite and innocuos manner. There is a reason few people I know like the MP branch.


----------



## S McKee

Marauder said:
			
		

> Well, to be less oblique and more straightforward; I wasn't just treated badly or "disrespected", I was practically threatened by one MP in a marked cruiser while I was doing my job on excercise. I passed this incident up the chain of command, but I know jack crap won't come of it. Just passing on an observation of how once again the MPs have resorted to bluster and threat in dealing with a soldier just doing his job in a polite and innocuos manner. There is a reason few people I know like the MP branch.



There is a process to properly lay a complaint in this instance Marauder, and if your story is correct you should lay a complaint through the proper channels. Go to the MP guardhouse and ask for a complaint form for the Military Police Complaints Commission, the MPs are obligated to give this form and are obligated to help you fill it out, or if you feel uncomfortable doing this the MP complaints commission has a web site http://www.mpcc-cppm.gc.ca/300/319/a_e.html. The Military Police Complaints Commission is the oversight body for the branch and was created for just these circumstances. All complaints are treated seriously and if this is a breech of professionalism the individuals involved will be dealt with accordingly. Your complaint will not be treated like "jack crap".


----------



## canadianblue

Well, first of all, by all means file a complaint. I'm hoping to get into the reserve branch of the MP's, and hopefully one day the regular force MP's. If a member of the Military Police were to treat you like crap, then file a complaint, and hopefully that member will get punished for his actions. I think that it makes the branch look particularly bad, when a member acts like that. I know that I sure as hell would'nt want a member of a civilian force to act like that when dealing with people, and it should'nt happen in the military.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

There is also a phone number a 1800 number but i can't find it right now, but when i do i will post it here for ya.


----------



## Gunner

Here is the form that you fill out and fax to the military police complaints commission:

http://www.mpcc-cppm.gc.ca/pdf/251.pdf


Phone numbers are on the bottom of the form.  I encourage you to submit the complaint which can be done directly and not through the chain of command (although let them know you are doing it).

Good luck.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

You should have the CFR number of the car and the time of the incedint in order to make it harder to be brushed away.  As they have to DI the car they drive that day.

I hate assholes in uniform no matter the trade everyone gets a little respect.


----------



## Kurhaus

Just got a briefing about the CFPM Symposium which was held a few weeks ago.  One topic for discussion was name tags for the patrol dress (saw that coming) and another was the red beret for all members regardless of element.  

Oh yes, the red beret issue has risen from the dead, again.  Lets see how far it gets this time. 

But it would be nice, at some future point, not to have to answer the question, "Why does he have a black hat and she has a blue hat and yours is red?"  

(This forum has been to quiet for the last three days, time to wake it up)


----------



## Wizard of OZ

It will go far all the elements have approved it from what i was told.  But it has to pass the CF dress committy or something like that and that is were it may get sticky.

Name tags on OPD's don't think that will fly as they would be under the vest anyway so how could you read them?

wanna see a rumour that will get this post humming.

Heard a rumour that a study group is under way that may get us police powers similiar to the RCMP.  Eliminiating special constable status and so.  Only a rumour though but it came from a senior CO.


----------



## Poppa

How's this for a rumour.....
Reg's getting out of the PW handling business and giving it to the toons because that's all we've been trg on for the past 10 yrs where you guys had to focus on Pol Ops.

Bandied about by people I thought would never think that way.... mind you this was before the symposium.


----------



## MILPO

Kurhaus said:
			
		

> One topic for discussion was name tags for the patrol dress (saw that coming)



In Halifax, the MP's have their last names sewn on the exterior of their body armour...i thought that was common and wouldn't that suffice instead of having a pin?


----------



## Wizard of OZ

guys in edmonton have to share body armour in some cases.  Not enough in the system.  don't think the sewing thing would work out to well.


----------



## FastEddy

MILPO said:
			
		

> I'm trying to make sense of your post, Marauder, but it's just not happening for me tonight....I'll take a stab in the dark and guess that you were "disrespected" by some MP's while you were on guard duty?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear if that is the case, no one deserves to be treated like crap, especially you and your co-workers.   Why not take it up with your CO or follow proper procedures when faced with such an incident??




"MILPO". just out of curiosity your profile indicates Military Police Recruit. is that Reserve or Regular, are you in Training and if so, at what stage.


----------



## Kurhaus

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> guys in edmonton have to share body armour in some cases.   Not enough in the system.   don't think the sewing thing would work out to well.



I thought we were past the stage of having to share body armour, as everyone should have it issued upon entry into the trade. (along with OPD, baton, handcuffs, 9 mm Sig, etc) I am sure that are exceptions (i.e. Body Armour on order)


----------



## chrisf

Marauder said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, is it required of MPs, when asked for identification at a VCP during an excercise, to act like a total dick and ask (in as sarcastic a manner as possible) the reservist CPL working the gate whether his "pistol, loaded with live ammunition" is sufficent ID? Also, does driving a MP cruiser absolve the driver of said cruiser from extending the professional courtesy to play along with the excercise scenario for 30 seconds out of their day? Instead of, you know, yelling at a fellow corporal (toon or not) who is following his orders from his chain of command, and demeaning him as well? Is there a teaching period at Borden with the MTP being how it is appropriate to never extend some common ******* courtesy to a fellow NCM, particularly if they are just some loser rental who has the termeity to follow his orders and request a simple ID check at a VCP during a dom op ex?
> 
> If anyone out there knows the two fine outstanding examples of non-commisoned professionals who were at the Highbury complex last night, please pass on my thanks for the lesson in how to treat fellow NCMs following orders. And let them know that stupid as I am, I do indeed know they carried pistols loaded with live rounds, and do not need to be threatened or demeaned by being told so.



As a "rental" I've never had a problem dealing with my reg force counterparts, regardless of their trade.

While if the situation is as you've described, you've got a reasonable complaint, in my own, albeit somewhat limited, experience, particularly with checkpoints in an exercise situation, the simplest solution is to simply smile, and follow procedure. To the letter. Armed persons refusing to show their ID? Well for starters, if nothing else, they're definitly not getting through the gate.


----------



## canadianblue

> "Why does he have a black hat and she has a blue hat and yours is red?"



I don't really like how most MP's have a different beret color, one for navy, one for air force, and one for army. I was at Edmonton Garrison the other day, and saw some MP's, and I thought that it looked kindof tacky to have different beret colors. Perhaps they should get all MP's to wear a black beret at a navy base, red beret at an army base, and blue beret at an air force base. I think that would make the most sense.

Can anybody tell me what their average day is like for an MP, call ratio, types of calls, paperwork,etc.


----------



## chrisf

I would think anyone in the forces would recognise MPs by their uniform and understand the reasoning behind the beret colours, and anyone outside the forces wouldn't really matter anyway...


----------



## Kurhaus

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I don't really like how most MP's have a different beret color, one for navy, one for air force, and one for army. I was at Edmonton Garrison the other day, and saw some MP's, and I thought that it looked kindof tacky to have different beret colors. Perhaps they should get all MP's to wear a black beret at a navy base, red beret at an army base, and blue beret at an air force base. I think that would make the most sense.



Unfortunately, CF Dress Regulations don't make sense sometimes and are not prone to flexibility.   There have been exceptions in the past but these vary from base to base. 

This beret issue has been going on for years.   If, red berets with the patrol dress, gets approval, it will be a big step forward for the trade.



			
				Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me what their average day is like for an MP, call ratio, types of calls, paperwork,etc.



The calls/ratio vary from base to base but the normal calls on a base would be the same as the civilian police (traffic accidents, impaired drivers, fights, domestic disputes etc.)   The new guys in the trade will find themselves on a patrol shift for a few years (and probationary "PEP" for the 1st year) 12 hr shifts, 5-4 day rotation (2 days 3 nights, 4 off, 3 D 2 N 5 off etc)   As for paperwork all reports are done electronically on the SAMPIS network (which is Canada wide) and then there are the court documents, tickets etc, which also vary by province.

Thats the McDonald's express version anyway, I am sure other guys will answer your post with additional info. You can also read some of the previous posts that refer to the "PEP" process.


----------



## Wizard of OZ

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I don't really like how most MP's have a different beret color, one for navy, one for air force, and one for army. I was at Edmonton Garrison the other day, and saw some MP's, and I thought that it looked kindof tacky to have different beret colors. Perhaps they should get all MP's to wear a black beret at a navy base, red beret at an army base, and blue beret at an air force base. I think that would make the most sense.
> 
> Can anybody tell me what their average day is like for an MP, call ratio, types of calls, paperwork,etc.



Alot of depends on the base you are on.  If you are on a larger base (edmonton, Pet, Halifax, Esq) you would be busier then say Suffield or shilo (that is changing thanks to 2vp) But the average day shift is fairly quite 2-6 calls on a quite day.  Nights like all police forces very on different factors.  Such as pay weekend, exercises, deplyoments..... and the list goes on.  It also depends on your AOR and what your gurad house is like.


----------



## Johnny Fever

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> As a "rental" I've never had a problem dealing with my reg force counterparts, regardless of their trade.
> 
> While if the situation is as you've described, you've got a reasonable complaint, in my own, albeit somewhat limited, experience, particularly with checkpoints in an exercise situation, the simplest solution is to simply smile, and follow procedure. To the letter. Armed persons refusing to show their ID? Well for starters, if nothing else, they're definitely not getting through the gate.



I can understand how you would be upset or had your feelings hurt, however, while reading your complaint there may be a couple of options.  The first being the member lacks the understanding of the position you are put in employed as a gate guard or the 2nd is he is a "No Duff" (this is where an MP is employed in his or her regular duties and not part of the exercise) member and is not part of the game you are playing, this does not mean the member should disregard your position.  There are many possibilities that surround your incident that you may not be aware of par example  the member was attending a call or the member has passed through several times before and now its getting a little old.  I do agree the member may have been somewhat curt with you if how you described the incident is 100 % accurate the member should have been more diplomatic. Common sense is the biggest factor here and should be exercised by both parties concerning this situation  Nevertheless I suggest you chalk this one up for experience and carry on with your day.  I can tell you I have been on patrol and gate guard during and part of many base exercises the majority of time MPs are "NO DUFF" and never had problems with gate guards either reserve or regular as long as you are singing off of the same sheet of music.


----------



## ab00013

First off, I've searched the forums but haven't found the answers to my questions, so hopefully someone here can help me out.

I am currently in the reserves finishing up BMQ and am going to CT to reg force DEO for MPO. I was told by the regiment to go to the CFRC, which I did. The Cpl at the CFRC said he hadn't done a CT in along time and wasn't exactly sure but gave me the application package for MPO. I'm not sure he gave me the right forms. 

I was given the exact application form that I was given when I joined the reserves, DND 2170 Employment Application. Is that correct or is it a different form? If so, how do I fill out Part B #4. and Part C. For release information, do I just leave release date, item of release, and reason for release blank?

I am also curious about my choices. I'd like to have MPO 81 as my first choice and NCM MP 811 as my second, can I check off both Officer and Non-Commissioned Member in Part B #3 and then list them under choices? The application infoguide on the recruiting website says only to choose either officer or NCM. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kincanucks

ab00013 said:
			
		

> First off, I've searched the forums but haven't found the answers to my questions, so hopefully someone here can help me out.
> 
> I am currently in the reserves finishing up BMQ and am going to CT to reg force DEO for MPO. I was told by the regiment to go to the CFRC, which I did. The Cpl at the CFRC said he hadn't done a CT in along time and wasn't exactly sure but gave me the application package for MPO. I'm not sure he gave me the right forms.
> 
> I was given the exact application form that I was given when I joined the reserves, DND 2170 Employment Application. Is that correct or is it a different form? If so, how do I fill out Part B #4. and Part C. For release information, do I just leave release date, item of release, and reason for release blank?
> 
> I am also curious about my choices. I'd like to have MPO 81 as my first choice and NCM MP 811 as my second, can I check off both Officer and Non-Commissioned Member in Part B #3 and then list them under choices? The application infoguide on the recruiting website says only to choose either officer or NCM.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.



First of all you must start your CT at your unit by submitting a memo to the CO.  If he approves it then you will then be given a CT form fill out and sign. Then the OR will gather the required documents and then the whole package gets sent to the CFRC/D and then the CFRC/D calls you in for whatever processing is required.

Yes you must fill out another 2170 and in Part B #4 you indicate yes and fill out the date and location of where you were originally processed for the reserves.  If you are not released wtf are you worrying about release info.

You must chose either officer or NCM not both. I am curious do you have both a Criminology degree and a Police Foundations diploma?

Most important YOU MUST START THE CT PROCESS AT YOUR UNIT!!!


----------



## ab00013

kincanucks said:
			
		

> First of all you must start your CT at your unit by submitting a memo to the CO. If he approves it then you will then be given a CT form fill out and sign. Then the OR will gather the required documents and then the whole package gets sent to the CFRC/D and then the CFRC/D calls you in for whatever processing is required.



I had my memo written but I was told not to hand it in because I was going DEO, and in order to save time, I was to go to the CFRC. Also, when I went to the CFRC they told me that because I was going MPO that I would have to go through them anyways. They said when they got the application form, transcripts, references, etc they would contact the regiment for my course reports, etc. I specifically asked at the CFRC if I needed to submit a memo to my unit or get anything from my CO and they said no and that they would contact them for all my information.



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> If you are not released wtf are you worrying about release info.



I just want to make sure I fill out the forms correctly so that my application isn't delayed.



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> You must choose either officer or NCM not both. I am curious do you have both a Criminology degree and a Police Foundations diploma?



I have completed a 4 yr, 120 credit hour, B.A. Degree in Criminal Justice. In addition, I have a diploma in Police Sciences and another in Private Investigation along with courses from UNITAR POCI in UN field missions, Security on UN missions, UNMO, Mines and UXO, and global terrorism. As well, I am currently working on my M.A. degree in Criminal Justice and continuing taking 12 other courses from UNITAR POCI. I spoke with the DPM and a MWO, I was told that I exceed the educational requirements for both MP and MPO, so educational requirements are not a concern.


----------



## kincanucks

ab00013 said:
			
		

> I had my memo written but I was told not to hand it in because I was going DEO, and in order to save time, I was to go to the CFRC. Also, when I went to the CFRC they told me that because I was going MPO that I would have to go through them anyways. They said when they got the application form, transcripts, references, etc they would contact the regiment for my course reports, etc. I specifically asked at the CFRC if I needed to submit a memo to my unit or get anything from my CO and they said no and that they would contact them for all my information.
> 
> I just want to make sure I fill out the forms correctly so that my application isn't delayed.
> 
> I have completed a 4 yr, 120 credit hour, B.A. Degree in Criminal Justice. In addition, I have a diploma in Police Sciences and another in Private Investigation along with courses from UNITAR POCI in UN field missions, Security on UN missions, UNMO, Mines and UXO, and global terrorism. As well, I am currently working on my M.A. degree in Criminal Justice and continuing taking 12 other courses from UNITAR POCI. I spoke with the DPM and a MWO, I was told that I exceed the educational requirements for both MP and MPO, so educational requirements are not a concern.



Totally *** backwards from anywhere else but if that is the way they do it there then I wish you luck.

But if your unit is famous for screwing up CTs then maybe the RC decided to do everything themselves.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Hey Marauder, Ironically I was OpFor on that Exercise... hehe, i remember breaking into highbury earlier that week to throw up a G.L.I.M.P.S.E. Banner (dont ask me what glimpse means... i dont know) i got to know the MPs fairly well during the ex, as i was arrested 3 times by them... i can think of a couple of the MP's i delt with who might of been like that. one specifically. Tall, older large guy with black hair, he would usually work with a PRes MP type and for most of the Ex was on nights. He didnt seem to keen to play the game and was a little rougher then the other guys when it came to the accuall arrest procedure. anywho, my suggestion would be to file a complaint. 

the fact is, the MP should have simply said he was NO DUFFing onto the base, if he wanted to avoid playing the game, since thats exactly what we did the day after the 1st highbury break in, as myself and one of the Pte's on OP-FOR cut ourselves on the Barb Wire fence when we broke back out.

Cheers
    Josh


----------



## ab00013

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You must chose either officer or NCM not both.



If I can't choose MPO as my first choice and NCM MP as my second choice. Then, If for some reason I am not found suitable to be a MPO, does that mean I will have to redo the application process and then choose NCM MP?


----------



## kincanucks

ab00013 said:
			
		

> If I can't choose MPO as my first choice and NCM MP as my second choice. Then, If for some reason I am not found suitable to be a MPO, does that mean I will have to redo the application process and then choose NCM MP?



It is very simple you can only be processed for one plan at a time.  So if you don't get MPO then you will have to reapply for MP which may be as simple as supplying three MP letters of reference.


----------



## MILPO

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> guys in edmonton have to share body armour in some cases.  Not enough in the system.  don't think the sewing thing would work out to well.



Your body armour is like underwear- you sweat in it and do god knows what else in it!!  I have let someone wear my body armour once in a past position and would hesitate to do so again unless it was absolutely necessary....You'd be hard pressed to find anyone, including myself,  who would agree to wearing sweat soaked body armour after your co-worker has worn it for a 12 hour shift in +20 degree weather...yucky


----------



## Thompson_JM

ugh... having worked Security I can relate to this, to a degree.... even with a polypro top, a security shirt and a sweater on, my Carrier was still a little damp after some shifts. and that was the winter.... i can only imagine what it would be like in the summer.

btw, any tips on how to clean the kevlar inserts themselves? or just some warm soapy water? 

Regards
    Josh


----------



## MILPO

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> ugh... having worked Security I can relate to this, to a degree.... even with a polypro top, a security shirt and a sweater on, my Carrier was still a little damp after some shifts. and that was the winter.... i can only imagine what it would be like in the summer.
> 
> btw, any tips on how to clean the kevlar inserts themselves? or just some warm soapy water?
> 
> Regards
> Josh



Febreeze usually works well to clean the panels and carrier,  providing you don't mind smelling like cheap perfume... but soap and water is probably better.  You sweat just as much in the winter from sitting in the patrol vehicle with the heat on full blast with a tactical sweater and breathable t-shirt underneath, but nothing compares to those hot, summer days.... i wonder if R&D is working on inventing air conditioned armour!! Hint, hint...


----------



## Wizard of OZ

You sweat just as much in the winter from sitting in the patrol vehicle with the heat on full blast with a tactical sweater and breathable t-shirt underneath, but nothing compares to those hot, summer days.... i wonder if R&D is working on inventing air conditioned armour!! Hint, hint...

They actually have this it hooks up to a vent in the car and it has a hose that attches to the vest so it pumps the ac air to the vest it self a bitch if you forget to take it off before getting out of the car.  Kinda like a vacum hose attaching to female end on the vest and the vest is lined with small airways underneath closest to the skin type thing.  Was as expensive as hell but i guess in Arz and NM it is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## canadianblue

I'm just wondering, what would it take to get on any of these special units, National Investigative Service; National Counter Intelligence Unit, Canadian Embassy Security, JTF2 MP, National Drug Unit. Plus what type of work would they generally do?


----------



## Kurhaus

Entry into the NIS or NCIU would be based on the amount of time in/experience/courses of the given the individual.   Generally, the troops are not looked at for these positions until they are QL 5 (Cpl) qualified.   From that point it is a matter of submitting a memo thur the Chain of Command (who, of course, have to approve the request) and then it would be over to the Career Manager to decide who goes where, depending on positions available.   Some people get into these units and stay for 5 years + (depending upon performance) so this tends to reduce the available positions.        

Embassies are a little easier because the postings can be some what shorter depending on the location (1, 2 years). The same process applies, QL 5, memo, COC CM etc. But many of these embassies are restricted by rank level.  For example, I don't believe there are Cpl positions in Washington (Sgt/WO only) and when you apply for an embassy you don't have much of a choice where you go.  If you ask for an embassy assignment and Bagdad is the only one available for your rank level, guess where you going?  But I know many MP's who have served in embassies in many locations of the world and have not heard anyone regretting posting.  They have all said it was a good experience, with highs and lows.


----------



## jswift872

I know this is a old thread, I didn't want to start a new one though...here's my situation..

I am a SQ Qualified member of the PLF (Infantry), I want to switch to MP reserves, will I have to take BMQ and SQ over again? 

My ultimate goal is to become a City Cop, do I need university degree to become a normal MP member, for the reserves?


----------



## combat_medic

J-Swift said:
			
		

> I am a SQ Qualified member of the PLF (Infantry), I want to switch to MP reserves, will I have to take BMQ and SQ over again?



No, the courses are the same across the board, but if you had done your infantry courses, they would not pass over.



			
				J-Swift said:
			
		

> My ultimate goal is to become a City Cop, do I need university degree to become a normal MP member, for the reserves?



To be a reservist MP, no. However, to be a policeman, many forces are looking for, and prefer candidates to have a post-secondary education, if not a full degree. Many will waive the requirements with a substantial amount of military service - particularly if you're an NCO, but post-secondary courses related to policing will certainly do a lot for any police application. 

Furthermore, don't entirely discount the Infantry if you're looking to be a policeman. Im my unit alone, we have at least 3 serving policeman, not to mention corrections officers, sherrifs, firefighters, paramedics, and numerous other emergency services-type people. Doing training in the infantry like aid to civil power, domestic operations etc. are very useful tools for policework. Not to mention your weapons training, PT, and other skills you will learn.


----------



## Dissident

If you'd like to join the reserve Military Police, contact Pte Little at little.va@forces.gc.ca or Pte Duquette at duquette.jy@forces.gc.ca


----------



## jbudwal

I got a question.  I have seen few Miltiary Police Cruisers in the hamilton area and the QEW.   Do the Military Police have authority to pull someone for an offence under the highway traffic act off DND property?   If you were driving on the highway and saw someone go way over the speed limit, can the MP doing anything about that?????


----------



## canadianblue

I believe that in some parts of the country MP's have been awarded special constables status, so yes in some instances they can pull a person over. I've heard of CN Police pulling people over outside of their jurisdiction in Ontario, so I'm assuming its the same with Ontario.


----------



## jbudwal

Thank for you answring my question above regarding the highway traffic act.   I just have last few questions.

1. Since Military Police Officers are recognized as Peace Officers under the Criminal Code of Canada, can they lay criminal larges against someone off DND property if they saw somone committing an indictable offence?

2.  If a Military Police Officer sees someones life in jeopardy off DND property, are they Mandated to assist the person whose life is in Jeopardy?

3. I know that some officers in other police forces take their firearms home after finishing their shift?  can the Military Police also do the same?

Those are my final 3 questions.  I am just curious about the powers of the Military Police.  Please answer those 3 questions in order.


----------



## MILPO

Being given extensive powers, peace officers (which is the status MP's are afforded under the crim. code for the purpose of enforcing DND laws, crim. code offences and provincial offences if they have special constable status to enforce the outlined acts and whichever) are compelled to exercise such powers lawfully. They must act on reasonable grounds, without abuse of their powers. Furthermore, the power to act is in some instances coupled with an obligation to act, and peace officers can be held criminally responsible for a failure to intervene in certain situations. Look in the criminal code to verify such obligations, I don't have the time to do it now.

If a MP Officer or any other member for that matter, sees someone getting the shit kicked out of him off of property, I would think that it would only be courteous to intervene until the civi's arrive, but you are not obligated to do so.  It depends on how much of a make work kind of person you are...

You can only transport firearms if you have the lawful licences required to do so.

Hopefully this helps you out a bit..

Cheers


----------



## Stirling N6123

As far as I know, MP's can only enforce the criminal code, Highway traffic act, or any other act, as the offence relates to the property they are responsible for. Or in the case of a city cop, their jurisdiction. But, as an MP is a sworn peace officer, they have the ability to arrest anybody, under the criminal code SEC 495. with out warrent
 1(a) a person who has commited an indictable offence, or who on reasonable and probable grounds he believes has commited or is about to commit an indictable offence.
  (b) a person who he finds commiting a crimnal offence.
  (c) a person who has a warrent for their arrest set out in XXVIII in relation to the jursdiction in which the person is found.

Also, they have arrest powers the same as you and me that they can also utilize. Not every cop has to use the pwers of arrest for a peace officer under section 495, they can also arrest under section 494.

As far as people found committing under any other act......you speak to most cops and they will not stop anyone outside of there jurisdiction as they would have to attend court in that jurisdiction. So most coppers would not stop someone


----------



## MILPO

Stirling N6123 said:
			
		

> Or in the case of a city cop, their jurisdiction.



A civi cop's jurisdiction, here in Ontario, is throughout the entire province, as when they are sworn in there authority and 'jurisdiction'  is recognized throughout the province.



> But, as an MP is a sworn peace officer, they have the ability to arrest anybody, under the criminal code SEC 495. with out warrent



Only if it relates to DND property or in relation to thereof...Sec. 494 is utilized when the peace officer status can not be evoked by a MP, like when they are off property and conducting their business when not in relation to their status.  So, if a cop were to utilize sec. 494 to arrest, then there has already been a criminal offence committed which would entitle the officer to arrest under s. 495, so 494 hence would be useless as there has already been the committed offence and a citizen may only arrest for a criminal offence...



> Also, they have arrest powers the same as you and me that they can also utilize. Not every cop has to use the pwers of arrest for a peace officer under section 495, they can also arrest under section 494.



I can't see any police officer or any reason for having to make a citizens arrest (sec. 494 cc) other than when he/she is off duty.



> As far as people found committing under any other act......you speak to most cops and they will not stop anyone outside of there jurisdiction as they would have to attend court in that jurisdiction. So most coppers would not stop someone



I'm not sure what you mean by this, but the police within the jurisdiction or municipality don't really have any reason to ignore a criminal offence being committed or a simple traffic offence as stated in my previous post.  Police are assigned to a specific patrol zone during a tour and are oblilgated by law to become involved in certain situations...the only situation where that would be different would be Special Constables assigned to enforce specific acts on properties such as Universities or Court security, MP's and RCMP in some situations...


----------



## Blake_79

Hey, i was just curious on how i would become an MP(military police) and if there is an age restriction...can you be too old?
Oh, and no, i am not even in the army yet but would love to join in hope of becoming an MP

Thanks


----------



## Stirling N6123

Okay,

So with all the effort you put into quoting me, you are basically saying the exact same thing that I just said. Except, you picked out a small chunk and conveiniently left out the rest.......how conveinient.



> But, as an MP is a sworn peace officer, they have the ability to arrest anybody, under the criminal code SEC 495. with out warrent



if you quoted the whole thing properly, you would have read where I stated: "As far as I know, MP's can only enforce the criminal code, Highway traffic act, or any other act, as the offence relates to the property they are responsible for" I guess property they are responsible for translates into DND property.



> A civi cop's jurisdiction, here in Ontario, is throughout the entire province, as when they are sworn in there authority and 'jurisdiction'  is recognized throughout the province.



Wrong. A Metropoliton Toronto Police Officer does not have any jurisdictional  responsibility for the City of Ottawa, nor Sault St. Marie, his area of Jurisdictional responsibility is the city Limits of Metropoliton Toronto. If he needs to arrest anybody outside of that area, he can, with the assistance of the police service responsible for that juristdiction, wheter it be the Ottawa Carlton Police Service, Sault Police, or the Military Police if on a Federal Military Establishment.



> I can't see any police officer or any reason for having to make a citizens arrest (sec. 494 cc) other than when he/she is off duty



University of Toronto, Macmaster University, and Western University all have sworn Police Constables,and  they all make arrest's under Section 494. 



> I'm not sure what you mean by this



For example, if a cop, on duty was doing a prisoner escort from toronto, to Napanee, and observed a person speeding, if the cop stopps the car on the 401, he gives the guy a ticket, the guy fights the ticket, the cop now has to explain why a) he is writing tickets for speeding on a highway where he does not enforce the Highway traffic act, except on those designated by the Chief of Police in Toronto, and b) he now has to attend court...in all places but Napanee, that is what I meant by my last statement.


----------



## Blake_79

Regular... 
I'll look through the posts then ... 
thanks


----------



## infamous_p

http://www.jointheforces.com

http://www.army.dnd.ca

http://www.forces.gc.ca

..on all of those sites you will find information about military police and requirements and what not.

good luck in your endeavors


----------



## Blake_79

Thanks alot! much appreciated... 
while i'm at it though, Would you happen to know if there are job openings in this field?  I am fully willing to go through with basic training and all, but i would like to have some sort of security seeing as nothing is for sure...

Thanks


----------



## patt

u have to go to collage and take a couple police cources then u can be an mp


----------



## infamous_p

Blake_79 said:
			
		

> Thanks alot! much appreciated...
> while i'm at it though, Would you happen to know if there are job openings in this field?   I am fully willing to go through with basic training and all, but i would like to have some sort of security seeing as nothing is for sure...
> 
> Thanks



job availability and any openings is something you have to discuss with a recruiter as well as the unit itself.


----------



## Blake_79

thanks people.
i"ll keep checking up on the websites infamous provided... thanks.

ps. i was hoping to join the army in hopes that i could take all pertaining courses directly through the military...


----------



## kincanucks

Blake_79 said:
			
		

> Hey, i was just curious on how i would become an MP(military police) and if there is an age restriction...can you be too old?
> Oh, and no, i am not even in the army yet but would love to join in hope of becoming an MP
> 
> Thanks



You get a Law and Security or Police Foundations diploma and you apply.  No the forces will not pay for it.


----------



## MILPO

Stirling N6123 said:
			
		

> Wrong. A Metropoliton Toronto Police Officer does not have any jurisdictional  responsibility for the City of Ottawa, nor Sault St. Marie, his area of Jurisdictional responsibility is the city Limits of Metropoliton Toronto. If he needs to arrest anybody outside of that area, he can, with the assistance of the police service responsible for that juristdiction, wheter it be the Ottawa Carlton Police Service, Sault Police, or the Military Police if on a Federal Military Establishment.



Nope, when you are sworn in as a police officer in Ontario, your 'jurisdiciton' or 'authority'  is throughout all of Ontario regardless of your employer.  Your responsibility is obviously your region, municipality whatever police service you work for..  Common sense would dictate that an Ottawa Police officer would not have responsibility in enforcement or police service mandates in Toronto, but just the same, the authority is there and justified should it be used.  I wouldn't expect an Ottawa Police officer to drive up the 401 to Toronto and start giving tickets to the area residents in that region.



> University of Toronto, Macmaster University, and Western University all have sworn Police Constables,and  they all make arrest's under Section 494.



They are not sworn police constables, they are *Special Constables* with Peace officer status, and have certain acts that they can enforce on their respective properties for example, LLA, HTA if the respective property has municipal streets running through it.



> For example, if a cop, on duty was doing a prisoner escort from toronto, to Napanee, and observed a person speeding, if the cop stopps the car on the 401, he gives the guy a ticket, the guy fights the ticket, the cop now has to explain why a) he is writing tickets for speeding on a highway where he does not enforce the Highway traffic act, except on those designated by the Chief of Police in Toronto, and b) he now has to attend court...in all places but Napanee, that is what I meant by my last statement.



Like I mentioned before, the cop can do so as the authority is throughout the province of Ontario and the HTA is a Provincial Act.  Although, I don't agree with anyone going out of their way to start enforcing out of their employment region.  Just call in the speeder to the local O Dot or TPS...and most Prisioner Escort Officers are Special Constables as well so their would be no authority to pull over a speeder in that area, but pulling over a speeder as a Police Officer out of your region would be a hassle and not beneficial...agreed!

Cheers


----------



## aesop081

This is an interestng subject........

a civilian cadet instructor and an MP...who to beleive ?


----------



## HollywoodHitman

It is indeed an interesting subject. I'd love some clarification, considering that here in BC we have both Municipal or City Police along with the RCMP, and no designated Provincial police force per se.........

My cat's breath smells like catfood - Ralph Wiggum


----------



## jswift872

ok i got this question..

I asked about switching to MP, I have BMQ and SQ done.. They told me I cannot apply for a switch until I have my QL3 (BIQ) is this true, or is it a stunt to make me stay....please help.


----------



## Michael OLeary

J-Swift said:
			
		

> ok i got this question..
> 
> I asked about switching to MP, I have BMQ and SQ done.. They told me I cannot apply for a switch until I have my QL3 (BIQ) is this true, or is it a stunt to make me stay....please help.



CFAO 49-11 -- TERMS OF SERVICE NON-COMMISSIONED MEMBERS PRIMARY RESERVE
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/049-11_e.asp



> ANNEX C -- REMUSTER
> 
> 1. The term remuster means the reassignment of a non-commissioned member from one MOC to another.
> 
> 
> VOLUNTARY REMUSTER
> 
> 5. Application for voluntary remuster is subject to the following provisions:
> a. a member may not apply for remuster to more than one MOC;
> b. the member must have a minimum of one year service in MOC from the date of enrolment or re-enrolment;
> c. the member must be qualified minimum QL 1 ;
> d. the member must meet the medical standards specified in A-MD-1 54-000/FP-000 for the new MOC; and
> e. the member must be clearable to the security clearance level required for the new MOC.



The CFAO dates from 1987, if I recall correctly, the Qualification Level 1 (QL1) refered to is now MOC training, i.e., your BIQ. Your Orderly Room can provide you with a copy of the more current Area Directive.


----------



## jswift872

well thanks michael, I guess I'll do BIQ then apply for the switch come September..(why they would want to waste money training me I don't know) but regardless I'll have at er....thanks


----------



## jbudwal

Toronto Police Officers or any other Municipal Police force are sworn Peace Officers by the Attorney General of Ontario which means they can enfoce the highway traffiac act or the criminal code in any jurisdiction in Ontario.  Usually when a Police Force finds someone committing a Criminal Offence or a Quasi Criminal Offence out of jurisdiction would  call the Police Force from that Jurisdiction on the scene  to deal with the crime.  It would be an hassle for another Police Force out of their Jurisdiction to lay charges because they would have to attend court in that Jurisdiction.


----------



## AFireinside13

Ok, i talked to a recruiter about this issue. I am currently taking a Police Foundation diploma course, the recruiter said that right after school i can apply to be a MP. He said theres something liek 60 spots avail. everytime they go through hiring process ( which can be a few times a year). They get few qualified applicants b/c they are people whom do not possess a PF diploma. 
Aside from that, civillian police forces Love MPs. When u graduate the MP school, there are civ. agencies that give you their card, and ask you to call them when u are done your service. I got that little tid bit from a Toronto Police recruiter, AND an RCMP rec. Of course you still ahve to go to training schools, but im sure its wortht he wait if thats wat you want to do.


----------



## kincanucks

AFireinside13 said:
			
		

> Ok, i talked to a recruiter about this issue. I am currently taking a Police Foundation diploma course, the recruiter said that right after school i can apply to be a MP. He said theres something liek 60 spots avail. everytime they go through hiring process ( which can be a few times a year). They get few qualified applicants b/c they are people whom do not possess a PF diploma.
> Aside from that, civillian police forces Love MPs. When u graduate the MP school, there are civ. agencies that give you their card, and ask you to call them when u are done your service. I got that little tid bit from a Toronto Police recruiter, AND an RCMP rec. Of course you still ahve to go to training schools, but im sure its wortht he wait if thats wat you want to do.



Taking any English writing courses with that diploma?


----------



## JIMBOBAL

WOW what a nice change of pace i havnt been on here for a while due to the amount of trashing and rivalrey between the regs and the reserves. i personally think that it is crap that a trade that demands so much professionalism can show such a lack of it when in a forum. when i first started reading this page i was shocked by the amount of arguing between us. i am glad to see that we have decided to grow up and start to ignore the fact that we are different.. we share some of the same tasks however we do infact have differences in our tasks as well. good to see keep it up


----------



## MILPO

AFireinside13 said:
			
		

> Aside from that, civillian police forces Love MPs. When u graduate the MP school, there are civ. agencies that give you their card, and ask you to call them when u are done your service. I got that little tid bit from a Toronto Police recruiter, AND an RCMP rec. Of course you still ahve to go to training schools, but im sure its wortht he wait if thats wat you want to do.



I, for one, am a little skeptical about the above misconceptions.  Although what you were told may be true/false, most civilian police services don't accept MP training or experience as equivalent or lateral, even though the training is comparable to that of the RCMP and other police training entities.  Some police services will hire MP's as lateral after at least five years on the job as MP, mainly in New Brunswick and Alberta, but the majority don't.  Recruiters handing out cards as soon as you graduate is something you hear about at the Ontario Police College, when other police services attempt to 'steal' new recruits from other services, not at Borden.  Anyone who has experienced this at Borden, please feel free to correct me.

MP experience and training will come a long way when you do all your testing, interviews etc. for 'x' police service, but you will have to do all the same testing and complete the selection process as any other applicant right off the street.  I would personally suggest, just my opinion, that anyone that intends on joining any police service, including the MP, then you look at it as a career and maintain your loyalty and not use it as a stepping stone onto another police service.  Integrity and loyalty are essential traits in the profession of policing.

Just my bottom dollar...


----------



## MILPO

> They actually have this it hooks up to a vent in the car and it has a hose that attches to the vest so it pumps the ac air to the vest it self a ***** if you forget to take it off before getting out of the car.  Kinda like a vacum hose attaching to female end on the vest and the vest is lined with small airways underneath closest to the skin type thing.  Was as expensive as heck but i guess in Arz and NM it is worth its weight in gold.



I actually read a patent on this, it seems interesting but I have yet to see it or hear of anyone using them.  I guess the A/C in the patrol car will supplement for now.  I usually drive with one side of my carrier unattached to the velcro so the air can flow through, until they can actually put a small a/c unit in my vest carrier  ;D


----------



## AFireinside13

Aw c'mon. Its an internet forum, i dont have to care about how i write. 

P.S. You are correct in saying what i wrote may be correct or false as it is only word of mouth. However, the life experiences you gain as MP is a large advantage when applying for a civ. force. I wasn't trying to say they use it as a lateral (sorry if thats the way it came across) but it is seen as a great experience simply because many of the skills gained in MP are transferrable.


----------



## kincanucks

_Aw c'mon. Its an internet forum, i dont have to care about how i write. _ 

They are wondering how the destruction of the English language and writing skills began?


----------



## canadianblue

> I would personally suggest, just my opinion, that anyone that intends on joining any police service, including the MP, then you look at it as a career and maintain your loyalty and not use it as a stepping stone onto another police service.  Integrity and loyalty are essential traits in the profession of policing.



From what alot of people tell me a person shouldn't look at MP as a "stepping stone" into policing, its kindof like saying your gonna use Toronto Police as a stepping stone into the OPP. My biggest concern right now, if I want to become an MP, is that in two to three years hiring will slow down and it'll be nearly impossible to get in. I want to become an MP because in a way it combines two of the best professions in the world in my view, policework, and the military. As well I would like to do policework in a small community type of environment or in a rural area, which the Military Police gives me the oppurtunity to do.


----------



## AFireinside13

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> From what alot of people tell me a person shouldn't look at MP as a "stepping stone" into policing, its kindof like saying your gonna use Toronto Police as a stepping stone into the OPP. My biggest concern right now, if I want to become an MP, is that in two to three years hiring will slow down and it'll be nearly impossible to get in. I want to become an MP because in a way it combines two of the best professions in the world in my view, policework, and the military. As well I would like to do policework in a small community type of environment or in a rural area, which the Military Police gives me the oppurtunity to do.


I agree with what you are saying ( I'll write this in non-internet for those who care). I was considering MP because it CAN give you the opportunity to travel all over the world and still be a police officer. I was told by the CF recruiter you will spend the beginning of your career in a base in Canada for 4, 5 years or more. This is understandable as you need experience before you are placed in another country. If you are using MP as a stepping stone, you will probably find yourself staying in Canada and then leaving after your contracted duty is done.


----------



## MILPO

> P.S. You are correct in saying what i wrote may be correct or false as it is only word of mouth. However, the life experiences you gain as MP is a large advantage when applying for a civ. force. I wasn't trying to say they use it as a lateral (sorry if thats the way it came across) but it is seen as a great experience simply because many of the skills gained in MP are transferrable.



Of course MP experience is transferrable and valuable when you would switch over to a civi. service and get out on the road, already being experienced in the duties of a police officer.  My point was that joining a police service as a stepping stone to another police service would not  be looked at favourably...not that you said you were going too, but nonetheless I wanted to point out what the general consensus tends to be with the MP profession.  Best of luck to you in your career.  Also, it's probably beneficial to practice your writing skills as much as possible, so when you become a police officer you won't have any qualms about writing your reports


----------



## AFireinside13

Thanks MILPO   hehe. You as well. I have not decided what I would like to do with my life and my diploma. I am 19 and joining the reserves this summer, thats what i do know, oh and I want to travel  ;D


----------



## canadianblue

Well, I've heard that the reason the MP Trade is usually always looking for new recruits is due to the fact many leave after their three years is up for a civilian service. But in my own view the MP's offer more then your average civilian service. I believe that the MP's operate in every province, as well the MP's have several specialized units members can apply to. The MP's also have newer technology, and in some cases more advanced technology then their civilian counterparts [correct me if I'm wrong]. The fact that I get a job combining the military and law enforcement is great, it is were I would like to go once I am done all my post secondary. 



> Thanks MILPO   hehe. You as well. I have not decided what I would like to do with my life and my diploma. I am 19 and joining the reserves this summer, thats what i do know, oh and I want to travel



What are you getting into, if your going to BMQ in Wainwright during the summer I might meet you there.


----------



## garb811

While I can't speak for all across Canada, in my experience the vast majority of people who get out of the Branch after their first three years do not end up on a civilian force, at least not immediately.  Not saying that it doesn't happen but it certainly appears to be the exception rather than the rule.  MPs do get onto civilian services (obviously) but I would guess that in the vast majority of cases the selling point for an individual getting hired was the individual and not the fact they were a MP.  As an example, I personally know 5 MPs and 4 Cbt Arms pers who are now RCMP while I also know 4 MPs who have applied for RCMP over the past 3 years without making it.  Do not join as a MP with the sole intent being to gain experience to sweeten yuor resume for a civilian service as again, my experience has been these individuals have a rough go with both their time as a MP and their application process for the civilian service.

As for technology, I would say we are middle of the pack.  While we have gotten some great enhancements lately, most stuff we employ has already been adopted by several major services prior to us picking it up.


----------



## Canadian Sig

piper,

  Just wondering, have you considered joining up in another trade and OT'ing to MP after 4 years?


----------



## WATCHDOG-81

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Yes I did. However according to the CFRC I need at LEAST a college diploma in some sort of law/security field, and I don't think I want to do, say, Infantry for four years and then be stuck if my OT is not accepted (no slag against the infantry, I just don't think I could do it on a continual basis, nor would I want to).
> 
> I'm going to attend uni/college to keep all my options open, while I shall consider the MP's, there are also other forces to join and they too seem to require at the minimum a college diploma (I'm leaning towards the degree as opposed to the diploma because it says at minimum you need a college diploma and I thought hey, why not get something that goes above and beyond the minimum). Thats why I asked the question, is the extra effort worth it?



2332Piper, you are mixing apples with oranges.  Within the MP Branch, a college diploma is the minimum for entry as an NCM (tradesman), whereas the minimum requirement of a degree is specific to the officer corp of the Branch.  Don't try to enter the NCM component with a degree and likewise don't try to enter as an officer with a diploma.  The two educational achievements are not of the same kind.


----------



## Blackhorse7

Questions, after skimming thru this thread...

1.  What the hell is SAMPIS?
2.  How much field time do the MP units get (FTX)?
3.  How often are MP's deployed on Peacekeeping/Wartime tours?

I'm ing'nant.....


----------



## DogOfWar

WATCHDOG-81 said:
			
		

> Don't try to enter the NCM component with a degree and likewise don't try to enter as an officer with a diploma.   The two educational achievements are not of the same kind.



Actually it is possible to join as an NCM with a degree for the military police.


----------



## Thompson_JM

2332Piper said:
			
		

> May I ask why? I know of many NCM's who have university degrees, some even with Masters.
> 
> Also, notice how it says minimum. I want maximum chance of getting in. If it comes down to me and one other person, both with the exact same credentials and experience, and they have a college diploma and I have a uni degree, it may simply come down to who has the 'higher' education. No slag to college students, in fact, I'd rather go to college. But frankly, it seems that between a degree and a diploma, a degree is often seen as 'better' for many jobs (including police, as long as you don't have the 'high expectations' act going). Besides, as I said before, the chances of me being taken on by any force at 20 years old is slim to none, so I may as well fill my time at school as opposed to being a mall cop.



keep in mind that they may take someone with no post secondary over someone with a masters. simply because the other inidivdual exhibits the qualities that the police service is looking for...

education is not the only thing that police services look at. my advice is to look at some police service recruiting websites and start looking at the core competencies that they ask for. and if you want my advice, there is nothing wrong with doing some "mall cop" security work. it can give you some good insight into what the job can entail, as far as dealing with people. dont get me wrong, the reserves and regs are great life experiance as well, and not a day goes by that im not greatfull for the time ive spent there. but you dont deal with the same sort of thing in the military that you might deal with working security somewhere.. just make sure to reasearch and go into a good, professional company. but to get back on topic. 

college or university? doesnt really matter as a cop in the car from what ive been told. if youre what the department is looking for, you will get hired. 
and speaking as a police foundations student, the biggest difference is that we are taught alot of the practical application of law that a police officer will apply to his job every day, whereas you would probabbly learn alot more of the theory in uni.. not that its a bad thing either.. but keep in mind. when a person is hired on by a service in ontario, they will go to aylmer ontario to the Ontario Police College for 4 months of training regardless of their previous background. (this is referring to new hires without previous police experiance) 

anyways, best of luck and i hope you pick the choice that you feel is best suited to you.

regards


----------



## rcr

I've dabbled a bit in Police recruitment in the civvy world.  Education does help as it gets you involved in the atmosphere of the job, regardless of whether it's a diploma or degree program.  Both programs are, however, very different in the assets they give you.  What Police services are really looking for is life experience.  They want to see challenge, initiative and the insight to accomplish goals and handle your own, so to speak.  Policing is a very critical and diverse line of work.  I've gathered from information and interviews, that the words 'critical' and 'diverse' are two characteristics forces like to see in their applicants.  But, as stated before, it really boils down to the individual and how they can fit in with said line of work.  I know of atleast one civilian officer on this board, perhaps they will contribute to this topic as well.


----------



## garb811

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Questions, after skimming thru this thread...
> 
> 1.   What the heck is SAMPIS?
> 2.   How much field time do the MP units get (FTX)?
> 3.   How often are MP's deployed on Peacekeeping/Wartime tours?
> 
> I'm ing'nant.....



1.  You probably know SAMPIS (Security and Military Police Information System) by it's COTS name, VERSADEX. 99% the same with a few minor mods to suit our needs.
2.  In the range of 2-3 months over the course of the year depending on what the Bde is doing would be a good estimate.
3.  MPs go on any mission which involves more than a handful of personnel.  Not sure how it will work with the new system, but under the old deployment system if you were posted to a Pl for 4 years you could count on 2-3 deployments.  Guys in Guardhouses might never see one.



> Also, notice how it says minimum. I want maximum chance of getting in. If it comes down to me and one other person, both with the exact same credentials and experience, and they have a college diploma and I have a uni degree, it may simply come down to who has the 'higher' education.


At the end of the day at MPAC I really, really doubt your education is going to be the deciding factor.  I also believe that MPAC is now done on a acceptable/not acceptable basis.  If you're acceptable you go on the list and as positions become available they work their way down it.  While you may be in competition with your peers regarding your ranking on the list, you won't be competing with them to actually get on it.


----------



## canadianblue

Actaully I myself am considering going into the regular force infantry. While I am still in the process with the reserves, some things have changed with regards to my current situation which makes going regular force more appropriate to myself. I would like to go infantry for a few years, but depending on my situation I would also like to get into law enforcement either with the MP's or a Civilian service. 

Did anybody here that pretty soon even to Transfer to the MP's from another trade your going to need a police studies diploma?


----------



## Wizard of OZ

It is no longer pretty soon it is already in effect that you must have either a police foundations or a Law and Security program.


----------



## canadianblue

> It is no longer pretty soon it is already in effect that you must have either a police foundations or a Law and Security program.



Wow, I wonder what some other members of the army who don't have that diploma think of that who would like to become MP's.


----------



## Poppa

Or suitable experience....a 10yr infmn who wants to OT into the branch doesn't necessarily need the L&S diploma. (for example)

On another note well done on us getting our own sub forum. Big thanks to MP 0061 and to Mike


----------



## Wizard of OZ

Are you sure about that?  I may be wrong it has happened before.

Last i heard all personal had to have some background in L&S or PF remuster and direct entry.
Either way they still have to go through MPAC and that selection phase.  I know experience counts but there is alot to be said about the education.  Not to start a fight they both play heavily into the selection.


----------



## Poppa

I'm pretty sure..but now am feeling like someone called BS on me. I know a few years ago this was the case and while at the centre of excellence last year the PM referred to that very thing.

Time for me to check some stuff out.


----------



## Kurhaus

I tell any serving members, who express an interest in an to OT to the MP trade, to start some kind of L and S program or police related courses, if they haven't already.  As the trade requires the direct entries to hold an L and S Diploma, the OT's should have some kind of Police educational background to stay competitive with the new guys.  Educational upgrading is not a requirement for OT's (yet), but it certainly would improve their chances.


----------



## MAC

I am currently an instructor with the Criminal Justice program at Regency College in Saskatoon and I would like to have an MP speak to our class about the duties of a Police Officer in the Canadian Forces.  I am trying to expose them to as many career options as possible and I think having an MP introduced to them would be an excellent idea.  My question is, does anyone have any suggestions as to how I could arrange this and do any MP's have any advice to potential MP recruits?  I look forward to your responses.


----------



## Poppa

Best bet..if there's a CFB anywhere around just ask the local detachment. One of the western boys could probably give a more specific location.
Good hunting.


----------



## FastEddy

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Wow, I wonder what some other members of the army who don't have that diploma think of that who would like to become MP's.




Well the sad thing about that is, there's probally a lot of candidate's out there that would make fine MP's
even though they lack the necessary prerequisites. A College or University degree does not guarantee that
your going to make a Good Police Officer or Detective. Of course what is a Good Police Officer or Detective is widely open to interpretation.

I have seen too many Gold Shields and Promotions go to individuals simply because of their Academic
background. And far to many of them couldn't fine a W**** in a W**** House.

IMP, its something you got or you haven't, at first you might trip over your own feetd discovering it, but then you take
to it like a Duck to water. This is also applicable to Military Life.

Don't get me wrong, Higher Learning is fine and necessary where its applicable and applied.


----------



## Thompson_JM

I Can Echo Fast Eddy on that one.. There were alot of people in my Police Foundations Class at Humber who should never be allowed within 50 feet of a loaded weapon. Sadly because they could do the whole student thing and get the paper, they are all now able to apply to become MP's whereas I will have to go back when i can afford to do so, and complete my schooling before I could be eligible... 

I think its good to set high standards for the MP's so that not everyone just goes and tranfers in, but it could probabbly be done in a better way.

anywho, just my .02, now if you'll excuse me im gonna go jump back into my lanes in the CSS Forum  ;D

Cheers
    Josh


----------



## Wizard of OZ

An argument for both higher learning and military experience can be made and in MOO has been made.  Former CFPM's have stated that in order to specialize the branch the education was needed.  The Currnet CFPM will continue this in order to maintain our specialisation within the forces.  This does not mean that education is the only key.  Knowledge of how the politics of the army game are played can play a vital role in the everday workings of an MP.  I think that the combination of life experience and education can go along way in making this work.

That being said i am tired of hearing individuals who used to MCpl or Sgt in another outfit come to a guardhouse as a PEP and try and run the show.  Time in does not count for anything in the MP world unless it is Time in Trade.  Sorry but that is my opinion.  I don't care if you used to be an Infantry Sgt and led a group of 10-15 guys.  Or you have more time in Reverse in an Iltis then have of your shift.  When is the last time a Infantry guy had to process an Impaired or attend a domestic (that they were not a party to ) and the list could go on.  If the shoe was on the other foot there would be no way these people would listen to the advice of some FNG.  Bear with the process people it is there to make sure the bar is set high and you have to work to achieve a passing grade.  

Last i looked we as a trade in whole are over our manning requirements so things may change again but we all have to work together to maintain the higher standard that the military has for us.  There will always be a bad apple or two that is with every facet of life. Stay the Crse and we will continue to be strong.


----------



## FastEddy

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> An argument for both higher learning and military experience can be made and in MOO has been made.   Former CFPM's have stated that in order to specialize the branch the education was needed.   The Currnet CFPM will continue this in order to maintain our specialisation within the forces.   This does not mean that education is the only key.   Knowledge of how the politics of the army game are played can play a vital role in the everday workings of an MP.   I think that the combination of life experience and education can go along way in making this work.
> 
> That being said i am tired of hearing individuals who used to MCpl or Sgt in another outfit come to a guardhouse as a PEP and try and run the show.   Time in does not count for anything in the MP world unless it is Time in Trade.   Sorry but that is my opinion.   I don't care if you used to be an Infantry Sgt and led a group of 10-15 guys.   Or you have more time in Reverse in an Iltis then have of your shift.   When is the last time a Infantry guy had to process an Impaired or attend a domestic (that they were not a party to ) and the list could go on.   If the shoe was on the other foot there would be no way these people would listen to the advice of some FNG.   Bear with the process people it is there to make sure the bar is set high and you have to work to achieve a passing grade.
> 
> Last i looked we as a trade in whole are over our manning requirements so things may change again but we all have to work together to maintain the higher standard that the military has for us.   There will always be a bad apple or two that is with every facet of life. Stay the Crse and we will continue to be strong.




I notice you use a lot of "we's & I's", therefore I presume you are in the MP or Law Enforcement, although
your Profile does not indicate that fact.

However I would be very interested in knowing exactlly what you mean by "Knowledge of how the Politics
of the Army game are played can play a vital role in the everyday workings of an MP". 

HAND.


----------



## QWERTY

I am going through very Very similar things as "Future Trooper" right now (it is freakin me out) and I have a few questions to:

1) Do any of you think that the Military Police (Reg. Force) life is boring comapred to the Infantry?

2) Do you think that it is better to join the MP Reg. Force before going into Civi. Policing? (Considering the experience you get and the stories you can tell people of how you were in the MILITARY Police before...)

3) And how much money do you think you will come back with if you go MP Reg. Force for 5 years?  

Thanks for the responses guys   I appreciate it.


----------



## QWERTY

Does anyone here have any experience or anything about the Miltary Police that they could perhaps share with me?

For example: The ups and downs of the life, the boring things, whether it is a fun or depressing job. 

The reason I am asking is because I am strongly considering it after I attain my Crim. Diploma, but I do not want to join if it will be a boring job that I will regret for 5 years of my life. ..

If you could help me, please. I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## QWERTY

Is Field MP any good?  And would you have a choice of going Field MP or Base MP?


----------



## canadianblue

Well for number 3 money shouldn't be much of a motivating factor. For myself as long as I have enough for three meals, a cot, and some things here and there I'm fine. By the way I'm going into the regular force infantry.

From what I've heard being in the MP's may not be as much of a benefit as once expected, and in some cases slows down an application to civie forces. I think your best bet would be to directly apply to civilian forces, and only apply to the MP's if you really enjoy the CF and want to be in law enforcement. Just my 0.02 cents.


----------



## Dissident

As a reserve MP, no, you dont get the choice of doing anything but field, right now... Reserve MP do "security" jobs on bases(Maple Flag for example) but we have no "police" duties whatsoever.

In the reg force, You might be lucky and get posted to 1 MP pl or 5 MP pl, the field platoons. But typicly, reg force do the policing role more than any other.


----------



## S McKee

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> An argument for both higher learning and military experience can be made and in MOO has been made.   Former CFPM's have stated that in order to specialize the branch the education was needed.   The Currnet CFPM will continue this in order to maintain our specialisation within the forces.   This does not mean that education is the only key.   Knowledge of how the politics of the army game are played can play a vital role in the everday workings of an MP.   I think that the combination of life experience and education can go along way in making this work.
> 
> That being said i am tired of hearing individuals who used to MCpl or Sgt in another outfit come to a guardhouse as a PEP and try and run the show.   Time in does not count for anything in the MP world unless it is Time in Trade.   Sorry but that is my opinion.   I don't care if you used to be an Infantry Sgt and led a group of 10-15 guys.   Or you have more time in Reverse in an Iltis then have of your shift.   When is the last time a Infantry guy had to process an Impaired or attend a domestic (that they were not a party to ) and the list could go on.   If the shoe was on the other foot there would be no way these people would listen to the advice of some FNG.   Bear with the process people it is there to make sure the bar is set high and you have to work to achieve a passing grade.
> 
> Last i looked we as a trade in whole are over our manning requirements so things may change again but we all have to work together to maintain the higher standard that the military has for us.   There will always be a bad apple or two that is with every facet of life. Stay the Crse and we will continue to be strong.



I often hear these complaints from junoir members about remusters, however the one thing that our branch  lacks is leadership, particularly at the guardhouse level. We cannot promote  members on technical ability alone to the exclusion of sound leadership potential.


----------



## The_Falcon

From York Regional Police site

http://www.police.york.on.ca/newrecruiting/newerframe/faq.htm



> *Will my military experience help? *
> 
> 
> Each applicant is viewed individually. Military service is neither an advantage nor disadvantage.



Peel Regional Police
http://www.peelpolice.on.ca/recruiting/faq.html#military



> *Will my experience in the Military help? *
> 
> Each applicant is viewed individually. Military service is neither an advantage nor a disadvantage.



Toronto had something similar in their recruiting FAQs but either they took it down , or I just can't find it. But you get the idea anyway.
Also read my post here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30943.15.html and you will get an idea of Police recruiters (in Toronto anyways) think about military experience.


----------



## Poops

Really interested in joining, just afraid of being sent anywhere and ive searched and searched to find out how many reg platoons there are but havent found out really anything. Like how does it work is there one for every base in canada and the world. Can you choose the bases you want to work or do choose a region, like i really have no idea how it works. Im pretty sure i have all the qualifications itd be just a matter of applying. If someone could "pm" me or email me that would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks....

 ???


----------



## FastEddy

Poops said:
			
		

> Really interested in joining, just afraid of being sent anywhere and ive searched and searched to find out how many reg platoons there are but havent found out really anything. Like how does it work is there one for every base in canada and the world. Can you choose the bases you want to work or do choose a region, like i really have no idea how it works. Im pretty sure i have all the qualifications itd be just a matter of applying. If someone could "pm" me or email me that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> ???





Dear Poopsie, I am delighted you are considering a carear in the MP, however your great concern over the variety of posting availabilities. Troubles me to say the least, in that, your decision to join the Cdn. Army depends solely on where you might be posted.

As in life there are instances and times where things are pleasant, comfortable and accommodating. Then there times that the complete opposite occur. The Army is no different.

Regardless of the opportunities and military life style the Army offers, you are joining the Army to be a Soldier and a Soldier above all else. A Soldier does what he's told, A Soldier goes where he's told and a Soldier enjoys being a Soldier.

I would suggest you review your motives or reasons for joining the Army.


----------



## Poops

I have no problem doing what im told. But when ive already started my life and have a decent setup, im just not sure if im willing to sacrifice it all to spend a 3 year tour in the N.W.T guarding icebergs, im gonna get some flames on that one.  Ive been thinking about it really hard for the last 6 months. Papers are all filled out just havent handed them in. Thats why im asking questions ! So where do you guys typically get sent to actual bases like Borden and Trenton. Or do you guys stay where ever your stationed and then respond to those bases when theres a problem.


----------



## S McKee

There are a wide variety of postings: field platoons, base MP (air, nary, land) the Service Prison and after a few years maybe if your good enough the National Investigation Service (MP Detectives) or the National Counter-Intelligence Unit. You can ask for a certain geographical area and they will usually accommodate you if there is space, however service requirements will ultimately dictate were you will go. The good thing is if your not happy at a certain place you will only be there for 3 or 4 years. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dissident

If you don't like to move, join the reserve...


----------



## Poops

Thanks guys. 
I guess im just gonna go for my local police force..


If an admin reads this you can delete it, the topic above this one is kinda the same question..
 ^-^


----------



## Adam_18

i was just wondering do military police work in partners such as their civilian counter parts?
i was just curious as to the policy on that. i was also wondering what kind of calls the mp's take during a shift...i have heard a lot of domestics and traffic accidents is that true?...and finally whats the schedule like i mean its shift work isn't it like 4 on 3 off something like that i presume? and what do you guys do over seas i mean i know mp's handle prisoners right but how often does that happen? you guys patrol bases and camps do you guys go on Vehicle patrols? sorry for all the questions I'm just very curious 

thanks for all your help I'm currently in high school and am going to college next fall and was aspiring to become a military police officer and was just wondering what the job was like i mean Ive been to the dnd recruitment site but i don't know how much of that is actually what you guys get to do day in day out i just wanted to hear it from the real thing

anyways thanks again


----------



## Adam_18

hi im in high school and i always wanted to join the military when i was a kid and now im also gaining an interest in law enforcement, i was just wondering what are some of the best and worst postings you guys have been to ( im just curious not that this will affect my decision to join the cf) 

anyways thanks


----------



## FastEddy

Adam_18 said:
			
		

> hi im in high school and i always wanted to join the military when i was a kid and now im also gaining an interest in law enforcement, i was just wondering what are some of the best and worst postings you guys have been to ( im just curious not that this will affect my decision to join the cf)
> 
> anyways thanks




Very admirable Adam_18, In the Military Police there are no bad postings, but some are more interesting than others.

I'm glad to hear that your first priority is to join the Military. You will always be a Soldier first, then a MP.
The Army and Military way of life is an experience which is not to be found any where else.

As for the present day locations, stay tuned to this thread as one our regular Active MP contributers will surely bring you up to date.

Good Choice and Good Luck.


----------



## garb811

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Very admirable Adam_18, In the Military Police there are no bad postings, but some are more interesting than others.



Too true FastEddy.  As well, perceptions on a posting are very much an individual thing so my saying that I really loved "x" but hated "y" would not really tell you much.  My experience has been that the single most important factor making someplace a good or bad posting is the people and the actual geographical location is secondary.  You can be in the worst armpit in the world but if everyone is tight and working as a team, the experience can't be beat and it will be a "good" posting.  Of course, the opposite is true as well and one malcontent or ineffective leader can ruin the experience even if the geographical location was Shangri-la.  Finally, we must not forget that spouses may also have a significantly different viewpoint on what is a "good" or "bad" posting.


----------



## Adam_18

first id just like to thank fasteddy and mp00161 for responding to my questions 

answers provided were great i just had a few other questions
what are the sizes of detachments i mean in the rcmp their are detachments in the north with like 2 regualr constables and a couple native specials is their anything similar in size in the cf?

2nd what is that screening like at mpac ( dont get me wrong im not looking for answers to tests or anything i just would like to know what type of testing takes place) 

3rd are you always patroling in partners or are you by your self or is it a mix i know most forces have partners if im not correct

4th and most shocking ( lol sorry couldnt resist) does the cf mp's employ tasers?

thanks agian 
cheers Adam


----------



## garb811

1)   2 - 90+? pers.   It is very dependent upon the size of the Base and the mandate the MP have.   Places like Ottawa and Halifax have very large Detachments, other places have many MPs in numerous units (ie.   Edmonton has the Guardhouse, 1 MP Pl, 1 Grn MP Coy HQ, 15 MP Coy (RFC), CFNIS, CFNCIU and the CFSPDB which brings the total number up to around 80-90).   ASU's like Calgary, St-Johns etc can have 2-3 MPs...

2)   Screening at the MPAC is comprehensive.   You'll have to attend to get the details.   

3)   Depends on the base and the current manning level as to whether or not you will have a partner once you have completed the Provisional Employment Period.

4)   MPs only employ Tasers on people who make bad puns.  They are not an authorized intermediate weapon at this point in time.


----------



## Adam_18

point taken lol

thanks for all your help MP 00161 ill continue to look into the military police trade

cheers


----------



## koss78a

make a career as a military police officer

IS it worthwhile to make a liftetime career as MP  regarding type of work and pay?

Or is civilian police the way to go?

Is there a high turnover rate for MPS going civilian world?

any advice?


----------



## Dissident

koss78a said:
			
		

> make a career as a military police officer
> 
> IS it worthwhile to make a liftetime career as MP   regarding type of work and pay?
> 
> Or is civilian police the way to go?
> 
> Is there a high turnover rate for MPS going civilian world?
> 
> any advice?



Its all about what you make of it. There are things that are accessible as an MP that are not as a civy cop and vice versa. 

As a cop, your bread an butter is patrolling. other opportunities are there, but competion is fierce. 

As an MP, you will probably: go overseas, go to a field platoon, move to different locations, might make it to NCIU or NIS, meet a lot of different people. 

I am not promoting one over the other. I only know this second hand, so take it lightly. Its all about you and what you want.


----------



## FastEddy

koss78a said:
			
		

> make a career as a military police officer
> 
> IS it worthwhile to make a liftetime career as MP   regarding type of work and pay?
> 
> Or is civilian police the way to go?
> 
> Is there a high turnover rate for MPS going civilian world?
> 
> any advice?




As 'Dissident' pointed out, its really what you want. Now in 10 years in the Provost Corps I had various postings to my home town, other parts of Canada and a marvelous 2 years in Germany. I have been employed as a Patrolman -  Disciplinarian - Criminal Photographer - CID Investigator. The Army supplied numerous courses at various Schools and Units covering these occupations. Promotion was governed by ability, qualification, seniority and these factors were followed very closely by our Superiors. You were not in a competition or race with your fellow mates. On Civie Street you can remain in a Traffic Division for your intire carear. Promotion in some Forces can be governed by forces beyond your control or comprehension.

The only difference I have found  between Civilian Police Dept.s and the Military Police, is the nature and variety of Crimes which you might be presented with, which admittedly are far more violent and dangerous. Also the fact that you are static in location, now that has appeal for a great many applicants.

However, if you are posted overseas for what ever reason, this can change very rapidly.

Another factor to consider, does Military Life appeal to you ?.

Lets face it, if you are a Homebody the Army is not the place for you regardless of your chosen occupation. This is also probably the biggest factor along with domestic for releases and change overs to Civilian Forces.

But to some it up, after spending thirty years on the Civie side, all I can say is, the biggest mistake I have ever made was getting out of the Military Police (Provost Corps).

Good Luck on what ever your choice is.


----------



## S McKee

FastEddy said:
			
		

> As 'Dissident' pointed out, its really what you want. Now in 10 years in the Provost Corps I had various postings to my home town, other parts of Canada and a marvelous 2 years in Germany. I have been employed as a Patrolman -   Disciplinarian - Criminal Photographer - CID Investigator. The Army supplied numerous courses at various Schools and Units covering these occupations. Promotion was governed by ability, qualification, seniority and these factors were followed very closely by our Superiors. You were not in a competition or race with your fellow mates. On Civie Street you can remain in a Traffic Division for your intire carear. Promotion in some Forces can be governed by forces beyond your control or comprehension.
> 
> The only difference I have found   between Civilian Police Dept.s and the Military Police, is the nature and variety of Crimes which you might be presented with, which admittedly are far more violent and dangerous. Also the fact that you are static in location, now that has appeal for a great many applicants.
> 
> However, if you are posted overseas for what ever reason, this can change very rapidly.
> 
> Another factor to consider, does Military Life appeal to you ?.
> 
> Lets face it, if you are a Homebody the Army is not the place for you regardless of your chosen occupation. This is also probably the biggest factor along with domestic for releases and change overs to Civilian Forces.
> 
> But to some it up, after spending thirty years on the Civie side, all I can say is, the biggest mistake I have ever made was getting out of the Military Police (Provost Corps).
> 
> Good Luck on what ever your choice is.




C pro C? CID investigator (an American Unit), never heard of a criminal photographer? FastEdddy are you still serving? We just celebrated the 35th anniversary of the Security/Military Police Branch a while back, not the C pro C which was amalgamated into the Security Branch in the sixties.


----------



## FastEddy

Jumper said:
			
		

> C pro C? CID investigator (an American Unit), never heard of a criminal photographer? FastEdddy are you still serving? We just celebrated the 35th anniversary of the Security/Military Police Branch a while back, not the C pro C which was amalgamated into the Security Branch in the sixties.




The period of Service I am referring to was 1950 to 1960. Posted to No.1 FDB 1955, then Temporary attached No. 1 PR Unit as Criminal Photographer for No.1 Provost Coy. During that ERA, the Photography trade was RCE. Which I wrote and passed practical Trade Test, granted Group 2.

On return to Canada 1957, Posted No.4 Coy B. Det (Mtl.) C Pro C. Set up Criminal Photo Lab. worked AWOL and SIS (Special Investigations Section) all of the personal in these Sections were plain clothes NCO's. I used  the acronym "CID" for clarity for our civilian readers.

Since my Discharge I have followed a carear with several Civilian LEA's which I am now retired from.

Am I still serving, if I am , I'm the oldest Soldier in the Cdn. Army. But in Heart and Mind, Yes I'm still serving, time will never dull or erase those years in the Corps. I trust that in 55 years you and your Colleagues will be of the same mind.


----------



## S McKee

Thanks for clearing that up....I have a good friend that served in that era, not as far back as 50 mind you, he joined 64 and often regals me with tales of his "Group" training. There's a C pro C association here in Edmonton. From your description of the trade years ago, it seems like we've come full circle. Do you attend any of the regional Mess Dinners?


----------



## andpro

Hello 
  I am 17 and going to apply for RMC. I am interested in Joining the military police. I would like to know, what are the roles of a commissioned military police officer? I was on the CF recruiting page, and found that some of the descriptions between the officers and NCM's were very similar. Could someone clarify this for me? 
thanks


----------



## R0B

Yes, I am also interested in reading more about the role of regular force MP Os.


----------



## garb811

Short and "general" answer:

The majority of work an MP O will do is administrative.  Although a few work in an investigative capacity, the vast majority of MP O positions are concerned with the administrative and corporate leadership side of life and acting as advisors to Commanders.

As an MP, the job is the day to day, hands on side of the Branch.  They are the ones on patrol, they are the ones who do the security surveys, they are the ones who provide security at Embassies, they are the ones who handle PWs etc etc etc.

There are some variations to this depending on the actual position a person is posted to but it is quite possible...actually probable, that after the Provisional Employment Period a MP O will never again be involved in "hands on" work.


----------



## Rubes

Greetings,

I have a few questions:

What is the difference between a Military Police field platoon and a regular Military Police platoon?
What is NCIU?
Is there something similar to the RCMP ERT in the Military Police Branch?

Thanks


----------



## Dissident

Rubes said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> What is the difference between a Military Police field platoon and a regular Military Police platoon?
> What is NCIU?
> Is there something similar to the RCMP ERT in the Military Police Branch?
> 
> Thanks



First, the only formed military police platoons in the reg force are field platoons.  Field platoons are the units deployed overseas and domesticly to do field MP work. This work is evolving at this time and we are in a bit of a transition. From my perspective, field MP's will now do convoy escorts, force protection, teaching foreing police forces and security on camps. I have only a limited knowledge of the full transformation we are undergoing and some things are still up in the air, so take this with a grain of salt.

Garrisson MP's take care of the law enforcement side of things domesticly. Patrolling, crime and traffic accident investigations and the like. Not a "platoon" in the real sense of the word, some dets are close to platoon size. 

As far as NCIU goes, someone else will have to go in details, or you might want to try a search on this board. 

And no, there is no such thing as an MP SWAT team. I kinda find it funny that this pops up once in a while, considering the tasks of an ERT team. If you are looking for a more challenging tasking, the MP's xurrently have the close protection mandate. This use to be the MP's jobs, then went to the JTF2 and is now back to us. If you are looking for something faster paced, you will find your challenge as a CPP.


----------



## Rubes

Thanks a lot.  Are MPs assigned to either a field platoon or guardhouse, or do they do both?


----------



## Dissident

Typically, you are assigned to one or the other. Unfortunately, people have been known to be switched from one to the other, for different reasons. Other more informed (MP0161) can let you in on the details, but from what I gather, it doesn make anyone happy...


----------



## garb811

Regular Force MP are trained for all of the MP core functions (Policing, Security, Detention and Mobility) in Borden prior to their first posting.   Once a MP has completed their Provisional Employment Period (PEP) they are eligible to be posted to wherever their services are needed and that includes the field MP Pls.   This is the specific reason all of the core functions are taught at the entry point to the trade.   Postings are a fact of life in the Reg Force and by the time they leave Borden (but hopefully prior to even joining the CF), new MPs should be well aware that going to a field unit is a distinct possibility, particularly given the amount of time devoted to the "field" subjects and it shouldn't be the shock which ends their world when they get a posting message sending them to 1 or 2 MP Pl or 5 PPM.   A posting is what you make it and if someone is "unhappy" with being in a field Pl, they only have themselves to blame.

NCIU=Canadian Forces Counter Intelligence Unit.   Contrary to a certain pseudo-journalist's deranged perception, this is the unit which replaced the Special Investigation Unit and it's mission is to provide security and CI services in support of DND and the CF during peace, crisis and war.   For all you never wanted to know about CFNCIU read the following link: DAOD 8002-2, Canadian Forces National Counter-Intelligence Unit

Dissident:   Are "convoy escorts, force protection, teaching foreing police forces and security on camps" the focus of your Coy's trg these days and if so, any idea where it originated?


----------



## Dissident

Convoy escorts is now our bread and butter. This is what we did on the BTE and what we usually train for on our monthly ex.Most of this came from my experience on the BTE.

But really, all I am sure of is this:

15 MP coy statement:

15 MP coy is operationally focused. We will be mission ready and able to field qualified highgly trained motivated soldiers. We have inertia now as a legitimate taskable entity. 15 MP coy will be a reserve unit like no other and continue to develop and promote this capability.


----------



## Frenchy

Hello,

I hope someone on this Forum could help me with my question. I receive my enrolment into the Canadian Forces as a (811) Military Police. In my package a letter it saying I will be in the Canadian Air Force branch. My question is ...   Do that mean I be only working on a Air force base during my career as MP or would I have the opportunity to work on others Military base (Navy, Land) in Canada and around the world. Do the Military Police uniform on duty on base is different from the Airforce, Navy and Land forces, because the only MP I did see was in Edmonton base and the uniform they have was like a cop uniform (Dark color with a red beret). Anyway, if someone could answer this question it will be appreciate, thank !

Frenchy !!!


----------



## Rubes

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Regular Force MP are trained for all of the MP core functions (Policing, Security, Detention and Mobility) in Borden prior to their first posting.   Once a MP has completed their Provisional Employment Period (PEP) they are eligible to be posted to wherever their services are needed and that includes the field MP Pls.   This is the specific reason all of the core functions are taught at the entry point to the trade.   Postings are a fact of life in the Reg Force and by the time they leave Borden (but hopefully prior to even joining the CF), new MPs should be well aware that going to a field unit is a distinct possibility, particularly given the amount of time devoted to the "field" subjects and it shouldn't be the shock which ends their world when they get a posting message sending them to 1 or 2 MP Pl or 5 PPM.   A posting is what you make it and if someone is "unhappy" with being in a field Pl, they only have themselves to blame.
> 
> NCIU=Canadian Forces Counter Intelligence Unit.   Contrary to a certain pseudo-journalist's deranged perception, this is the unit which replaced the Special Investigation Unit and it's mission is to provide security and CI services in support of DND and the CF during peace, crisis and war.   For all you never wanted to know about CFNCIU read the following link: DAOD 8002-2, Canadian Forces National Counter-Intelligence Unit
> 
> Dissident:   Are "convoy escorts, force protection, teaching foreing police forces and security on camps" the focus of your Coy's trg these days and if so, any idea where it originated?



Thanks a lot.  

Are members of MP field platoons embedded with various units, and work and go on exercise with them?  Or do the MP platoons/sections as a whole go to the field as their own entity?
And if someone is assigned to a field platoon for example, could they be transfered to a guardhouse, and vice versa?

Thanks


----------



## garb811

*Frenchy*:  No, your DEU colour doesn't matter at all when it comes to your postings.  We have "Navy" MPs who have yet to even see a ship, let alone serve at a Navy Base.  At one point, one of the field Pls only had 4 x Army out of 25 MP NCMs on strength.  We truely are an equal opportunity employer. 

*Rubes*:  Yes, MP are embedded within the Infantry Battalions, Armoured Regiments and Service Battalions.  The relationship has recently changed whereby the MPs are posted to one of the MP Pls and then tasked to the unit viice being formally posted to the units as happened previously. The MP Pls do go on Ex as formed units as well and deploy Sections and/or Detachments on their own as the task required.

Sorry if I wasn't clear in my earlier post but yes, Reg Force MPs can be posted from a Guardhouse to a Fd Pl and back again.  They could also follow a career path such as Guardhouse to Fd Pl to an Embassy to NIS to...the combinations are limitless.

*Dissident*:



> 15 MP coy is operationally focused. We will be mission ready and able to field qualified highgly trained motivated soldiers. We have inertia now as a legitimate taskable entity. 15 MP coy will be a reserve unit like no other and continue to develop and promote this capability.



Say what?!  Man, talk about using a lot of words to say nothing informative.  Any possiblity you could translate this for me?

Does this sudden focus on being the uber-convoy escorts mean the attention has shifted from the "Pol Ops Lite" idea we previously discussed?  Also, I certainly hope that your Coy realises that many of the TTPs you are so diligently practising are going to be useless for the guys who augment given the dissimilarities between the Milverado and G-Wagon.  A great starting point to be sure but something on which to build vice being the way it would actually be done while deployed.

Training Foreign Police Forces?  On what, hopefully not Pol Ops as that is something CivPol is tasked with and most definitely well beyond the majority of the Res MP's training and experience.  

Camp Security?  While I am a proponent of this as a value added task for the Res MP Coys, the Militia CBGs have a stranglehold on this task atm as their mechanism to get formed units deployed so it would appear that training it at this point is pointless.

BTE.  Did the entire Coy go out or just augmentees? 

Not trying to get into another go-round like we did we "Pol Ops Lite", just trying to understand why the Coy seems to be slightly out in left field again with regards to their training.  I remember one year when the focus of one Res MP unit was Airfield Security of all things...


----------



## Dissident

I don't know where to start.

For one thing, ou CO has made it very clear that he wants as little as possible do to with individual augmentees. What he wants is to have 15MP Coy be able to field a complete platoon for Ops. I was sumarely shot down about the reg force QL3. The company has no intention of being a pool of personnel for the reg force. And no, I have no opinion on the matter. Don't ask.

Pol Ops lite was only the idea(or hope) of the troops. It was never a focus of the higher ups at any point. It will be some years before I can have an actual influence on this. I can push memo's all I want...



> Also, I certainly hope that your Coy realises that many of the TTPs you are so diligently practising are going to be useless for the guys who augment given the dissimilarities between the Milverado and G-Wagon.  A great starting point to be sure but something on which to build vice being the way it would actually be done while deployed.



Not only do the higher ups realize this, the troops do to. It is an interresting challenge to keep the guys motivated. And I heard RUMORS that Coy was talking to 1 MP pl to see if we could borrow their wagons while they are deployed. Watch and shoot.

As far as the BTE goes, we went out there with the intent of being a formed unit. It was mostly true, but there was a mixed bag of taskings. Most of it was between a blur and boredom. We fielded 3 sections, one being HQ. I think we fielded up to 8 jeep teams at times.

And I just want to clarify that the taskings I mentionned earlier were not meant as res MP tasking only, it was meant as what MP overall do in the field. I don't see any res MP's teach foreing police force any time soon.


----------



## VanGuy

I was in the reg force MP 811 trade for 10 years (mostly is beautiful Shilo) and have been out for 9 after FRPing.   I currently work as a Network Administrator in the computer field but have decided I will apply to get back in in the new year.   I was told a year and a half ago by a MWO at MP Selection NDHQ that I would most likely be accepted back in.   Things came up and here I sit ready to apply this time.   I do not think I have to participate in the MP 3 day MPAC selection process that I understand is held several times per year.   I also believe that I recruit by pass but have to redo my QL3 and 5 again.   So much has changed in the trade since I got out.   All for the better.   I know police work is still police work but a 6 month refresher would be good.   Does anyone know if Im correct about ex-Mps skipping that 3 day MPAC board?   I have the education part covered as I did 2 year Law and Security before I joined before and have since done a 3 year Computer Programming Diploma at college and 2.5 of 3 years in a sociology BA at uni.   No money at present to finish the degree but Im not interested in MPO but good ol' enlisted ranks.     Cheers


----------



## kincanucks

Whether ex Reg F MPs will do MPAC or not is dependant on a review of their file.  Been out for less than 5 years then probably not, been out for more than 5 years and have been employed in a police related environment then probably not, or been out for more than 5 years and have not been employed in a police related environment, probably yes.  RSBP is not a given if you have been out for more than 5 years and each file will be reviewed on a case by case basis.


----------



## pbi

> Your idea about convoy escorts and enhance Force Protection Ops is a good one and I personally have pushed for movement towards this but unfortunately my experience has shown this isn't something the MP world is all that interested in either in the Militia or in the Reg Force at this point in time.   If the decision was made to go this route there would be some challenges to overcome, not the least of which would be wrestling the convoy escort task away from Recce Sqns, prying the Militia MPs out of their nice Milverados which are totally unsuited for a task of this type and answering question of what their task(s) would be during domestic Ops, but this is definately an area to look at IMHO.



Unfortunately, I think that the MP world is overly focused on Res MPs being "cops" or "pseudo-cops"to the exclusion of a more meaningful role. This may be equally true of the RegF MPs but I'm not commenting on that. To me, the force protection is a very necessary and vital role. It is not the job of recce squadrons: ISTAR assets on the battlefield are much too badly needed to carry out the "Sense" role to be wasted in secondary "shield" roles. It is also unrealistic to expect that we can expend our limited supply of infantry on these tasks, which are considerable and varied. Instead, we will find (as the US has) that the overwhelming function of the MPs in the theatre of ops will be force protection. In support of this, I offer the testimony of MGen Natynczyk who recently spoke to us here at CFC about his experiences as Deputy Corps Commander for Support in Operation Iraqi Freedom. Amongst the numerous brigades of support troops he commanded were several of MPs. Of this total, only a very, very small fraction were engaged in criminal investigation: the rest were all in FP roles.

If the Res MPs cannot really be "police" under our current policies, then maybe what we should do is take those vacancies from the control and influence of the MP branch, and reallocate them completely to the CLS, redesignated as "Force Protection Companies", with emphasis on convoy and base protection, etc. At least then they will have a real (and vitally important) job.

As for making Res role decisions based on how a unit might be employed in a domestic op, I suggest that is not a very good way to go. Our role in domestic ops is best performed when we do what we usually do: offering general support using skills developed by training for military operations. If we go down the rabbit-hole of training Res for dom nops, we may find it very difficult to use them for anythig else.

Cheers.


----------



## S McKee

pbi said:
			
		

> If the Res MPs cannot really be "police" under our current policies, then maybe what we should do is take those vacancies from the control and influence of the MP branch, and reallocate them completely to the CLS, redesignated as "Force Protection Companies", with emphasis on convoy and base protection, etc. At least then they will have a real (and vitally important) job.
> 
> Cheers.



This is definately the way to go. I've argued for years that the term "police" be removed altogether from P Res MP, since as a branch have never gotten our collective act together and decided what exactly the P Res MP should do. I agree that all Res MP should fall under the CLS and be re-named Force Protection.


----------



## Poppa

PBI, Jumper.

I and some others have been saying this is the way to go for quite some time. The way I see our trade going now and the proposed changes will see us become more of a "auxiliary" force or cadet program. This isn't what I joined for.
Force Protection is our gig.
Should we get out of all "policing" roles? No...I don't think so. We should be learning accident investigating (Force Protection)Some basic "invest" type stuff so we can be a second on any investigations. We can't totally get out of the Cop Lite because we do deploy and some of the skill sets are useful.

I would love to be a straight Army resource, make us part of the Bdes in our areas, get us out of the ASGs.

My $0.02


----------



## S McKee

Force Protection is taking on a life of it's own. The Reg Force Navy, Airforce are on the band wagon. I see this as a perfect niche role for P Res MP since the Reg Force do not have the bodies to spare for yet another task. Now we are taking over the close protection role from JTF (another waste of police resources). In my opinion Reg MP should focus on policing skills. We are sliding back into the "Jack-of-all-trades master of none." syndrome. A P Res Force Protection Unit would be an ideal solution. Rudimentary police skills could be taught, such as securing an accident or crime scene but nothing beyond that.


----------



## Aero

Hello,

On the CF recruiting site, it says to become a Military Police Officer you must have an undergrad degree in a "related field." My question is, is it possible to get an undergrad degree from RMC and become an MP O? If not, what exactly do they look for as a university degree?

Thank you,
Aero


----------



## kincanucks

Yes, as long as you take Computer Science or Business Administration as preferred degrees or Military and Strategic Studies or Political and Economic Science as acceptable degrees.


----------



## boots

Computer science is a preferred degree for MPO? That hadn't even occured to me. I guess I never really looked closely at the army jobs though.

edit: Never mind, it's not an army-specific job. My mistake. However, the recruiting page's description doesn't list a preferred degree for this, so that makes me wonder what other officer positions (in any element) might have computer science listed as 'preferred'.


----------



## kincanucks

cuteboots said:
			
		

> Computer science is a preferred degree for MPO? That hadn't even occured to me. I guess I never really looked closely at the army jobs though.
> 
> edit: Never mind, it's not an army-specific job. My mistake. However, the recruiting page's description doesn't list a preferred degree for this, so that makes me wonder what other officer positions (in any element) might have computer science listed as 'preferred'.



Are you asking a question?

Officer occupations for which Computer Science is the preferred degree at RMC:

Aerospace Control Officer
Electrical Mechanical Engineer
CELE (Air)
Sigs O

and is acceptable for:

21 ARMD 
22 ARTY
23 INF
24 ENGRS
31 ANAV
32 PLT
41 AERE
87 NCS ENG
88 MS ENG


----------



## Aero

By "accepted" , since I want to major in Military and Strategic Studies, does that mean I'd have less of a priority to be accepted over someone who said they'd study Business Administration?

Thank you,
Aero


----------



## boots

Since you put it that way. 
I found this thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1335.0.html but it doesn't really answer the question that I was hinting at.


Ahhh you modified your post while I was typing, thank you.

I thought AERE didn't take CS? It wasn't listed on the recruiting page's description either. I bet I'd like that one more than CELE if I don't do ANAV, but either way it gives me more choices.


----------



## kincanucks

Aero said:
			
		

> By "accepted" , since I want to major in Military and Strategic Studies, does that mean I'd have less of a priority to be accepted over someone who said they'd study Business Administration?
> 
> Thank you,
> Aero



"Acceptable" and no you would have the same chance based on your files.


----------



## Aero

I just have a couple of more things to ask,

Firstly, as an MP O, is there any way to "choose" if I'm assigned to Army, Air Force, or Navy ranks?

Secondly, could you by any chance inform me on the MP O prospects (As in, how many ROTP with St-Jean spots were available this year)? I hear it's quite competitive to become an MP O, so I am curious about actual open slots and such.

Thank you,
Aero


----------



## kincanucks

Aero said:
			
		

> I just have a couple of more things to ask,
> 
> Firstly, as an MP O, is there any way to "choose" if I'm assigned to Army, Air Force, or Navy ranks?
> 
> Secondly, could you by any chance inform me on the MP O prospects (As in, how many ROTP with St-Jean spots were available this year)? I hear it's quite competitive to become an MP O, so I am curious about actual open slots and such.
> 
> Thank you,
> Aero


You can ask for a specific element you want to go in but it is ultimately what the CF needs.

_how many ROTP with St-Jean spots were available this year_

Are you asking for the number of Senior or Junior positions or what are you asking here?


----------



## Aero

_Are you asking for the number of Senior or Junior positions or what are you asking here?_

Well, I was wondering what quota recruiters had for how many MP O's to accept into ROTP (with Prep year) for the 2005-2006 year. I'm not sure what you mean by senior and junior positions, but I'm basically wanting to know how many ROTP w/St-Jean MP O "positions" or "spots" were available for this year, so I can get an idea of how many they look for, and to gauge what kind of chance I'd have.

Sorry if I'm not clear enough,
Aero


----------



## kincanucks

Aero said:
			
		

> _Are you asking for the number of Senior or Junior positions or what are you asking here?_
> 
> Well, I was wondering what quota recruiters had for how many MP O's to accept into ROTP (with Prep year) for the 2005-2006 year. I'm not sure what you mean by senior and junior positions, but I'm basically wanting to know how many ROTP w/St-Jean MP O "positions" or "spots" were available for this year, so I can get an idea of how many they look for, and to gauge what kind of chance I'd have.
> 
> Sorry if I'm not clear enough,
> Aero



Senior = straight into RMC

Junior = Preparatory year in Fort St Jean


----------



## Aero

Ah, ok, thank you for clarifying that.

Now, then, could you tell me how many Junior positions were available this year for the MP O trade?

Thank you,
Aero


----------



## kincanucks

Sorry I just checked and there are no positions for MPO through ROTP this year.


----------



## prairiedog

I am currently at home and not on the DIN but your latest views and chats are all discussed in the latest Branch CF Transformation paper that was just published.  It should be on the VCDS DIN site or floating around your respective Guardhouses.  It has a large emphasis on big M and little p or at least leveling them out.  Wait for it, dogs, active shooter programs, anti snipers, ERT, Hostage Negotiators, and a number of other programs are currently being looked at for the MPs to do, apparently they are hoping to not have the title "Jack of All, Master of None" so we will see.  There is also a recent CANFORGEN about allowing more Reservists to apply for 3 yr, Force Protection jobs. Just wanted to add.  Cheers.


----------



## blueboy

As a past Officer in the Security Branch it is interesting to read  the recent posts regarding the trade and it's present direction. It seems that the more things change the more they stay the same. The Branch has always had the problem of attempting to keep up with the times but as the present jr NCM's and Officers become pormoted into positions of power over the years they attempt to put their "stamp" on the trade, and change things from within. For instance, the concept of dogs and close protection goes back to the 60's when the Air Force MP's were tasked to secure aircraft on the bases. They utilized dogs for that tasking and it worked very well. Now it appears that we have come full circle and are back in that position again. I also strongly believe that all support trades should be dressed in the Army environmental clothing. Only those trades which are strictly Navy or Air Force would be blue/black respectively. For example the MP's and Logistics/ Administration etc would all be Army. Just think of the savings that would result by not needing stock piles of DEU's awaiting to be issued in all three environments respectively.


----------



## S McKee

Don't even get started on the DEU thing. It took the branch how long to decide that members in OPD could all wear a red beret? All because the AF didn't want to play. I agree we should all be in army green.


----------



## b_carn

I was wondering if someone out there can answer some questions I have about the Military police in the regular army.

1.  How many years do you sign on for is it 3 years (the same as every other full time army job)
2.  What kinds of equipment do the military police have?
3.  What kinds of shifts/rotations do Military Police work after they are done BMQ?
4.  Are military police always armed with a gun like regular city police are or are they more like security and only have baton, pepper spray, and handcuffs.

Those are the questions I could not find the answers for anywhere on the internet so if anyone could help me out by answering the I would really appreciate it.  If the are any full time Military police out there that can give me all the information that I need to know let me know cause I will probably figure out some questions about it later on.

Thank you to who ever helps me out.

Peace


----------



## Thompson_JM

try searching here....

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/home/jobs_e.aspx

under Full time carees (Reg Force) NCM scroll down until you find Military Police...

it will answer alot of your questions.

secondly try running a search on this site. it does also have a military police sub board which may also contain the answers youre looking for.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,54.0.html

and to sum it up. 

Regular force MP's Carry Firearms just like any other Police Officer in canada. they also carry the same type of equipment as any other police officer..
as far as specific equipment? I belive they carry the Sig Sauer 225 Chambered in 9mm with an 8 round Magazine 

I think thats what you really wanted to know...

as far as what its like, we have several MPs on the board who are infinitely more qualified then myself to answer those questions..

Welcome to the boards, but please try searching our site first before starting new threads.

Regards.
    Josh

Also, Please fill out your profile. thanks.


----------



## kincanucks

_How many years do you sign on for is it 3 years (the same as every other full time army job)_  Five years and what is with the poll?


----------



## b_carn

Thanks for your help Josh I checked out the site and they helped lots.  And the profile infor is on the way.


----------



## b_carn

I am thinking of joining the army reg. force as a MP and I looked all over this site and can not find the answer to a few questions cause I haven't seen them asked anywhere.

1. After you are done you BMQ and your MP training do you get to pick where you get posted to work or does the army just send you to where you are needed?
2. When you join the reg force army as an MP how many years will you be signing on for?
3. Do MP's go overseas or do they only go if they volunteer for a tour of duty?
4. What are the shifts and working rotations like for MP's. how many days on and how many days off?
5. Lastly when you are all done your training and you are posted do you have to live on the base or canyou get a house off of the base?

I looked on this site and the army website for the answers to these questions and couldn't find them so if some people can passon the informations that the know that would be great.

Cheers


----------



## kincanucks

_2. When you join the reg force army as an MP how many years will you be signing on for?_  FIVE YEARS!!


----------



## b_carn

I was wondering if anyone can tell me how long it take from the time you send in your application to the time that you start your training for army reg force Military Police?

Cheers


----------



## Michael OLeary

b_carn,

That is the magic question. No-one can provide a definiitive answer because there are too many factors involved that may affect your personal situation.  We have had people on the forums get processed in only a few months, others have taken well over a year. Your personal history, medical history, results of your aptitude test, where you land in the merit listing of eligible applicant against others, how many spaces are open, when the training system wants them to start ......  any one of these can incorporate delays.  Your best bet is to go talk to a recruiter about your individual case.

You'll also find plenty of information on the forums, check the Recruiting board and FAQ for a start. You will find many tales there of recruiting process progress.

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


----------



## FITSUMO

well, I cannot speak for the MP side of things, but for me just to get to BMQ( found out today, jan 31/06) has taken about 389 days, others on the forum have been much faster 4-6 months.  There is no set time from the point when you drop off your application to the time you start, everyone is different.  The best of luck to you.


----------



## kincanucks

Do you have the educational requirement?


----------



## NavyGirl280

I wrote my CFAT on the 17th of January and am qualified for MP Reserves. I have to wait for some paperwork from my family doctor and then I start my training. I cant wait. I wish you the best of luck. 


S.Bradbury


----------



## b_carn

kincanucks

Yes I am currently working on the education requirement not worried about that.

Another question.  What are the living conditions like after you are done BMQ while you are doing your MP training.  Do you have a place to lock up your personal stuff such as a laptop and MP3 player and other stuff like that?

Cheers  

PS.  Best of luck to you as well S.Bradbury


----------



## riggs

way off topic here, but just out of my own curiosity do mps have k9 units. Thanks


----------



## Dissident

No. Not at the moment.


----------



## kincanucks

Check the threads on accommodation in Borden.

_Do you have a place to lock up your personal stuff such as a laptop and MP3 player and other stuff like that?_

Due to the fact that we in the CF are all part of a team we encourage the sharing of each others valuables you must put all of your personal valuables in a common room where anybody is allowed to use them at anytime.


Or


You can lock them up in your personal locker or your barrack box.  Both of which will be provided to you. ;D


----------



## b_carn

kincanuk

Ok so there is a place where I can lockup a laptop and other personal stuff.  Or share it in the common room if I like but you dont have to or do they make you share it in the common room.  Like if I brought my laptop would they make me leave that in the common room?  I will check the threads on the accommodations in Bordon do you have a link where I can go and check it.  Maybe I will surf this site as well.

Cheers


----------



## kincanucks

b_carn said:
			
		

> kincanuk
> 
> Ok so there is a place where I can lockup a laptop and other personal stuff.  Or share it in the common room if I like but you dont have to or do they make you share it in the common room.  Like if I brought my laptop would they make me leave that in the common room?  I will check the threads on the accommodations in Bordon do you have a link where I can go and check it.  Maybe I will surf this site as well.
> 
> Cheers



The part about the common room was a joke.   ;D


----------



## canadianblue

Hey Kincanucks, I was wondering if a member of the reg force wanted to OT to MP would they need a full two year college requirment?


----------



## kincanucks

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Hey Kincanucks, I was wondering if a member of the reg force wanted to OT to MP would they need a full two year college requirment?



No they don't but they do need some time in the forces.


----------



## canadianblue

Thanks, I heard that they required a member of the CF to have some post secondary. What are the chances for a person considering OTing to the trade after a few years in a different trade?


----------



## kincanucks

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Thanks, I heard that they required a member of the CF to have some post secondary. What are the chances for a person considering OTing to the trade after a few years in a different trade?



You do need at least two full credit post secondary courses in a police related study and the more you have the better your chances are.


----------



## NavyGirl280

I received a letter from Ottawa regarding my medical. They want me to go see a respirologist on the 23rd of February. I have an inhaler that I take only for the soul purpose of when I get a bad cold. I have never been diagnosed with asthma. I am wondering if this will hinder my chances of getting in. I was suppose to start training this week, however, now I have to wait for atleast another month. It will take 10-14 days for my family doctor to get my results back and then they have to be mailed to Ottawa and sit there for another 2 weeks. Just when I thought I was so close to getting in, I have to take another 2 steps back. Has anyone else had to have this test done? If so, did it effect you getting in? I was so thrilled to find out I qualified for MP and now this ...

S.Bradbury


----------



## MightyMouse

Has there been any talk of implementing a K-9 unit?  If they did and I got on as an MP I would probably never leave  ;D


----------



## Scott57

> I also strongly believe that all support trades should be dressed in the Army environmental clothing. Only those trades which are strictly Navy or Air Force would be blue/black respectively. For example the MP's and Logistics/ Administration etc would all be Army.


 I'm a Sup Tech and I couldn't agree more. Can't speak for you folks, but the three uniforms has done nothing for our Log Branch identity or belonging and if anything, has fostered a false sense of securiity for many (i..e the young Sup Tech wearing an Air uniform and finds himself/ herself posted to an Army base after 15 yrs).


----------



## S McKee

Scott57 said:
			
		

> I'm a Sup Tech and I couldn't agree more. Can't speak for you folks, but the three uniforms has done nothing for our Log Branch identity or belonging and if anything, has fostered a false sense of securiity for many (i..e the young Sup Tech wearing an Air uniform and finds himself/ herself posted to an Army base after 15 yrs).


Glad to see it doesn't just happen to us, the three uniforms as done nothing but encourage the little "empire builders" out there, (you know the "adults" who are so busy trying to protect their fiefdoms by blowing sunshine and BS up their respective commands A$$e$ that they fail to see the big picture). I get particularly tired of listening to the AF.


----------



## aesop081

Jumper said:
			
		

> I get particularly tired of listening to the AF.



May i ask why ?


----------



## S McKee

aesop081 said:
			
		

> May i ask why ?


First of all nothing against members of the CF who are actually in the AF, however if you were to listen to some of my peers you'd think that their MOC (yes I know we don't use MOC anymore) started with a 5 instead of an 8.  You know the type....."I had a ride in a CF 18 once, I wear a wedge so I'm HARD air and that's why the CM can't post me to the field".


----------



## aesop081

Jumper said:
			
		

> First of all nothing against members of the CF who are actually in the AF, however if you were to listen to some of my peers you'd think that their MOC (yes I know we don't use MOC anymore) started with a 5 instead of an 8.  You know the type....."I had a ride in a CF 18 once, I wear a wedge so I'm HARD air and that's why the CM can't post me to the field".



Thanks, was just currious

cheers


----------



## Hopkins

Poppa said:
			
		

> While I'd agree to a point...we do have some tossers in the trade so does everybody else. My whole philosophy has been that of a steel fist in a velvet glove. Of the soldier for the soldier.
> If I and my troops do their job right no one gets in crap...or hurt (Force Protection anyone?)
> Just remember you may be slagging us (me) now...but when you're in a jam that red hat looks pretty good.



Alright well I have a few more months and 3 courses under my belt.  Jesus, looking at the way I posted that was pretty stereotypical of me.  

I haven't really had to deal with the MP's in my unit too much.  I've seen em around, but we're always on good terms...Most are good buddies of the more experienced troops (They even went to DP1/2 together.)

Joining Reg Artillery this summer (Transfer from 5th Field Artillery Reserve) so back to SQ/DP1 I go


----------



## Adam_18

I just had a few questions, with regards to the educational requirements for becoming an mp, it's my understanding that it is a 2 year law and security diploma or police foundations diploma...but what about "law and security administration customs and immigration"???

I also wanted to get a general sense from other mp's on what my chances are of becoming an mp, I'm a cadet rsm, and i speak a little bit of french, would they hire me? i know its based on a lot more then what i say over the internet, but i wanted to find out if because i am young white and probably  one of many young white folks applying to this position, just wondering if i should be getting some other skill or something that would help me stand out from the crowd

Thanks Adam


----------



## NavyGirl280

Got in the Febuary 14th for my testing. Now Im waiting for the results. I should have them this coming week. Then they have to go back to Medical and they will tell me if Im "fit" to be in or not. Then I need to finally do my PT and interview. My last scheduled PT was cancelled due to the big snow storm we had on Feb 1. Heres hoping for the best

S.Bradbury


----------



## lawandorder

There's serious talk about re-intergrating K-9 back in to our trade.  We currently "borrow" dogs from other countries while overseas, mostly for detecting explosive devices.

I think we'll see them back within 2-5 years.


----------



## gunnergirl6789

So Yeah. I'm in highschool and cadets and yeah I'm really into the army. I plan on going to college for police foundations. Most people commonly associate me with Pte. Benjamen you know the ditsy girl who joined up because she thought there were condos and yacht clubs. Anyways I'm really gun ho about it and wanna know the best way possible to get in. God Bless the Patricias. Duty First.

*Love Gunner Girl*


----------



## Michael OLeary

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

You will also find threads on Military Police in this board - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,54.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## mpo81

Law & Order said:
			
		

> There's serious talk about re-intergrating K-9 back in to our trade.  We currently "borrow" dogs from other countries while overseas, mostly for detecting explosive devices.
> 
> I think we'll see them back within 2-5 years.



Definitely disagree with you on that one - a drug/bomb or whatever dog involves significant trg and $ - not to mention the fact that generally it is one dog to the handler - I can't see the branch allowing a MCpl or Sgt remain in one posting for a career simply because they became a K9 handler... the branch would have to stand up an entire organization such as the RCAF Police used to have - K9 unit that was very well run back in the 50s/60s. honestly, however, I see it as completely impractical given the current structure of the CF and the numbers within the MP branch. It's much easier to continue to 'borrow' K9 from civilian/RCM police sections for domestic purposes and from other countries while overseas than it is to create that capability internally. Just my opinion...

MPO81


----------



## QV

So what about the polygraph section?  They don't just do a couple years and leave.  A posting as a K9 handler doesn't have to be a whole career.  It could be 8-9 years, or the useful duration of the dog.  I know of many people who spent that much or more time at one job at one posting in this branch.  I know several people that were at ONE base and all had between 7 and 12 years at that one base!!  Furthermore it is rather annoying and embarassing borrowing resources from other agencies/countries when we should have our own.  If we were able to increase our numbers and create dedicated positions for K9 it would benefit in the long run.


----------



## tannerthehammer

Apollo13 said:
			
		

> Wrong. A Metropoliton Toronto Police Officer does not have any jurisdictional  responsibility for the City of Ottawa, nor Sault St. Marie, his area of Jurisdictional responsibility is the city Limits of Metropoliton Toronto. If he needs to arrest anybody outside of that area, he can, with the assistance of the police service responsible for that juristdiction, wheter it be the Ottawa Carlton Police Service, Sault Police, or the Military Police if on a Federal Military Establishment.



NO!! Actually YOU are wrong and he is right...A civi police officer can act as so ANYWHERE in Ontario if his service is situated in Ontario...Read the police services act...


----------



## S McKee

QV said:
			
		

> So what about the polygraph section?  They don't just do a couple years and leave.  A posting as a K9 handler doesn't have to be a whole career.  It could be 8-9 years, or the useful duration of the dog.  I know of many people who spent that much or more time at one job at one posting in this branch.  I know several people that were at ONE base and all had between 7 and 12 years at that one base!!  Furthermore it is rather annoying and embarassing borrowing resources from other agencies/countries when we should have our own.  If we were able to increase our numbers and create dedicated positions for K9 it would benefit in the long run.



Hey I love dogs, but unless your in a big city police dept you don't need a K9 unit. How many times in the run of a shift have you required a dog?......thought so. A polygraph operator on the otherhand is a highly trained expert in interrogations, interviews and an excellent resource for solving crime.  They stay at their jobs considerably longer than 2 or 3 years. I've requested a dog maybe 3 times in my career, I was never embarrassed to call on a city force for that resource, so I don't know what the problem is. We've been down this dog route a few times and it's always proven more trouble than it's worth. The cost/results just doesn't make it practical. You haven't really explained how having a dog unit would benefit the MP  branch or the CF.


----------



## QV

It goes beyond just garrison policing.  Having our own dog units would also benefit camp security over seas, without having to beg borrow or steal all the time.  My reference to the poly section was in response to the comment that the branch wouldn't want anyone at one post for an extended time.


----------



## S McKee

QV said:
			
		

> It goes beyond just garrison policing.  Having our own dog units would also benefit camp security over seas, without having to beg borrow or steal all the time.  My reference to the poly section was in response to the comment that the branch wouldn't want anyone at one post for an extended time.



Well I don't know how many times we have to borrow dog units over seas, and how they would aid in camp security (besides barking a lot) is beyond me. A dog unit is an expensive proposition, Fido has to be fed, housed, trained and besides who is going to fix him if he gets sick? Are we going to bring vets with us too? You see where I'm going? The long and short of it is, our branch is not big enough to commit highly trained MPs to a limited role like a dog handler.


----------



## gunnergirl6789

Ummm.... okay you guys didn't answer ,my question.


----------



## kincanucks

gunnergirl6789 said:
			
		

> Ummm.... okay you guys didn't answer ,my question.



Ummmm, finish the Police Foundations course and then apply.


----------



## MP 811

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> NO!! Actually YOU are wrong and he is right...A civi police officer can act as so ANYWHERE in Ontario if his service is situated in Ontario...Read the police services act...



Correct, a warrant card issued to a PC in Ontario is exactly for that, ANYWHERE in Ontario.  It is for courtesy purposes only (and help with the paperwork afterwords) that the jurisdictional agency is notified.  Most times the jurisdictional agency will send out some officers to assist (if it's a warrant being executed).  Smaller agencies wont have the resources and will let the show run on its own.  Now if its a case where PC Bloggins from Toronto has placed someone under arrest in like Wingham for example, of course an officer will show up to process the arrest, where's Bloggins going to put him, in the back of the family station wagon with the kids and transport him?


----------



## bboyintown

Hua. Mike L. I was reading your take on the MPs and the College Course requirements.  You seem well informed.  I was wondering if you could help with another semi-related matter.  I am searching for archival records of persons held in in custody in CFB's.  In particular, a registrar of inmates held in Valcartier in the summer of 1967.   I was there and injured myself in the rigorous parade and cannot prove that I was in fact there.  I was a Navy regular transfered from Stadacona Halifax stockade to serve ninety days for being AWOL from my post.  Any help in this area would be very much appreciated.
bboyintown


----------



## S McKee

Information like dentention or imprisonment time would be on your service record, a registar for inmates might be archived in Ottawa, you will need an access to information request. Contact VAC and they may be able to put you in contact with a pension advocate.


----------



## CFSPDB

I remember a k-9 unit in Pet????????  I believe he ( the handler ) and the dog went to the OPP.???????


----------



## Poppa

In the 90's there was a guy..can't remember the name or rank...Cpl/MCpl? And I think the dog was his own pers pooch.


----------



## CFSPDB

I am sure it was around that time span.....I cant remeber the Handlers ame but I believe the dog was called Justice


----------



## QV

I work with a guy now that used to be a dog handler in Germany.


----------



## Kid_Recruit

Dude if you want respect in your job and honour i strongly suggest you don't become a police man, they aren't well respected and although i do personally hate them im not be bias if you actually consider what they do, all they do now a days in Canada is bust kids for drugs and vandalism. By doing this they cause many kids to end up dropping out of school and not growing up right because with a criminal record they can't ever land a good job. So basically they ruin lives and do nothing more than that but hey it's your choice   hope you make the right one   good luck in the military bro. Peace


----------



## kincanucks

Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Dude if you want respect in your job and honour i strongly suggest you don't become a police man, they aren't well respected and although i do personally hate them im not be bias if you actually consider what they do, all they do now a days in Canada is bust kids for drugs and vandalism. By doing this they cause many kids to end up dropping out of school and not growing up right because with a criminal record they can't ever land a good job. So basically they ruin lives and do nothing more than that but hey it's your choice   hope you make the right one   good luck in the military bro. Peace



Somewhere there is a villiage without an idiot.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

..and the prize for dingleberry post of the week goes to.......

Listen son, you don't have a clue what the police do so stick to things you do know..............hmm.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Dude if you want respect in your job and honour i strongly suggest you don't become a police man, they aren't well respected and although i do personally hate them im not be bias if you actually consider what they do, all they do now a days in Canada is bust kids for drugs and vandalism. By doing this they cause many kids to end up dropping out of school and not growing up right because with a criminal record they can't ever land a good job. So basically they ruin lives and do nothing more than that but hey it's your choice   hope you make the right one   good luck in the military bro. Peace



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

OK ok... breathe... breathe...


----------



## Pte_Martin

Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Dude if you want respect in your job and honour i strongly suggest you don't become a police man, they aren't well respected and although i do personally hate them im not be bias if you actually consider what they do, all they do now a days in Canada is bust kids for drugs and vandalism. By doing this they cause many kids to end up dropping out of school and not growing up right because with a criminal record they can't ever land a good job. So basically they ruin lives and do nothing more than that but hey it's your choice   hope you make the right one   good luck in the military bro. Peace



first of all in most of your posts you have said "dude" which is starting to get irritating. Second if those kids weren't skipping school and doing drugs and vandalism your "bad" policemen wouldn't arrest them. Once arrested those kids should learn that they are wasting their lives and hopefully they will change!


----------



## Michael OLeary

Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Dude if you want respect in your job and honour i strongly suggest you don't become a police man, they aren't well respected and although i do personally hate them im not be bias if you actually consider what they do, all they do now a days in Canada is bust kids for drugs and vandalism. By doing this they cause many kids to end up dropping out of school and not growing up right because with a criminal record they can't ever land a good job. So basically they ruin lives and do nothing more than that but hey it's your choice   hope you make the right one   good luck in the military bro. Peace



Kid Recruit,

read this:

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

and this:

Grammar and Sentence Structures - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31327.0.html

and this:

How to get yourself Banned  -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37897.0

and now this one:

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Lastly, review these:

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

I would also suggest you carefully consider the reaction your posts are getting, and figure out why they might be running against the grain of some of the members of this site.  If you can't figure that out, maybe you're not quite ready to be a soldier.


----------



## Kid_Recruit

Well, I can respect your concern for my spelling Michael. AS for the rest of you why don't you try to be a teenager with tons of adults trying to get you to do stuff their way and you know what I especially am annoyed by is the fact you would bring my age into this because age has no bearing on someones opinion ever. Also i do not do drugs or else i would not be in the forces due to the fact that i would have failed the entrance drug test yet i did not  ??? how confusing isn't it. So therefore you cannot say i do drugs as for skipping and vandalising stuff, I tend to find school very boring due to the fact it would take me about five minutes to do most of the work i am assigned for an entire period of class. Also about the vandalising portion i rarely do that because i honestly find no pleasure in it and well most of the time I've had to have a little chat with police officers about that and well most of them are not as competent as i would have hoped the men and women of law enforcement  who protect our society would be, they are also not as well tempered either(especially when they become frustrated). I have had police make extremely uncalled for comments to me because they were merely prank called by my brother and i feel if they wish to have the power to enforce our laws they must learn their responsibility first and should try to co-operate with society instead of against it(especially the youth). Also many adults try to exclude the youth from having views on the way society is run well i feel this is very narrow minded because we are all people and u should not feel that you are superior to someone because you were simply born before them, we all have opinions and each one should be given as much attention as the other and just because i am a teen does not mean you should try to force your morals on me because i am completely capable of making my own. Thank you very much

 :threat: THE KID  :threat:


----------



## aesop081

Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Well, I can respect your concern for my spelling Michael. AS for the rest of you why don't you try to be a teenager with tons of adults trying to get you to do stuff their way and you know what I especially am annoyed by is the fact you would bring my age into this because age has no bearing on someones opinion ever. Also i do not do drugs or else i would not be in the forces due to the fact that i would have failed the entrance drug test yet i did not  ??? how confusing isn't it. So therefore you cannot say i do drugs as for skipping and vandalising stuff, I tend to *find school very boring * due to the fact it would take me about five minutes to do most of the work i am assigned for an entire period of class. Also about the vandalising portion* i rarely do that * because i honestly find no pleasure in it and well most of the time I've had to have a little chat with police officers about that and well most of them are not as competent as i would have hoped the men and women of law enforcement  who protect our society would be, they are also not as well tempered either(especially when they become frustrated). I have had police make extremely uncalled for comments to me because they were merely prank called by my brother and i feel if they wish to have the power to enforce our laws they must learn their responsibility first and should try to co-operate with society instead of against it(especially the youth). Also many adults try to exclude the youth from having views on the way society is run well i feel this is very narrow minded because we are all people and u should not feel that you are superior to someone because you were simply born before them, we all have opinions and each one should be given as much attention as the other and just because i am a teen does not mean you should try to force your morals on me because i am completely capable of making my own. Thank you very much
> 
> :threat: THE KID  :threat:



someone ban this kid before he gets hurt  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Well, I can respect your concern for my spelling Michael. *AS for the rest of you why don't you try to be a teenager with tons of adults trying to get you to do stuff their way * and you know what I especially am annoyed by is the fact you would bring my age into this because *age has no bearing on someones opinion * ever. Also i do not do drugs or else i would not be in the forces due to the fact that i would have failed the entrance drug test yet i did not  ??? how confusing isn't it. So therefore you cannot say i do drugs as for skipping and vandalising stuff, I tend to find school very boring due to the fact it would take me about five minutes to do most of the work i am assigned for an entire period of class. Also about *the vandalising portion i rarely do that because i honestly find no pleasure in it * and well most of the time I've had to have a little chat with *police officers about that and well most of them are not as competent as i would have hoped* the men and women of law enforcement  who protect our society would be, *they are also not as well tempered either(especially when they become frustrated). I have had police make extremely uncalled for comments to me because they were merely prank called by my brother and i feel if they wish to have the power to enforce our laws they must learn their responsibility first and should try to co-operate with society instead of against it(especially the youth).* Also *many adults try to exclude the youth from having views on the way society is run well i feel this is very narrow minded because we are all people and u should not feel that you are superior to someone because you were simply born before them, * we all have opinions and each one should be given as much attention as the other and just because i am a teen does not mean you should try to force your morals on me because i am completely capable of making my own. Thank you very much
> 
> :threat: THE KID  :threat:



Guess we all skipped the teenage years.
Your right, but age is required to create INFORMED opinions.
Why vandalize at all, it's against the law.
Who are you to judge the competency of a LEO? What experience do you bring to the table?
So while you and your brother were jerking them around with prank calls, they could maybe have been preventing some serious crime, and you dare get indignant about their attitude.
Running society is a priviledge that everyone over the age of eighteen has the power to bestow upon the people we deem fit to do the job. It is not a right to be taken by smart mouthed, vandalizing, resource robbing self righteous punks.

Time to take a long look at yourself and decide if you want to start acting mature and participate properly. You've got a time out, just like the bad kids.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Quote from Recruit-Kid,
_AS for the rest of you why don't you try to be a teenager with tons of adults trying to get you to do stuff their way_ 

Gee, I guess I wouldn't know about that, being in Cornwallis only one year older than you.......don't remember them making any allowance's for that. Kid. get used to the real world.....


----------



## Sig_Des

Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Also about the vandalising portion i rarely do that because i honestly find no pleasure in it and well most of the time I've had to have a little chat with police officers about that and well most of them are not as competent as i would have hoped the men and women of law enforcement  who protect our society would be, they are also not as well tempered either(especially when they become frustrated). I have had police make extremely uncalled for comments to me because they were merely prank called by my brother and i feel if they wish to have the power to enforce our laws they must learn their responsibility first and should try to co-operate with society instead of against it(especially the youth). Also many adults try to exclude the youth from having views on the way society is run well i feel this is very narrow minded because we are all people and u should not feel that you are superior to someone because you were simply born before them, we all have opinions and each one should be given as much attention as the other and just because i am a teen does not mean you should try to force your morals on me because i am completely capable of making my own. Thank you very much



Of course... and you are qualified to comment on the competency of the Ottawa Police how? Do you have a diploma in Police foundations? Have you ever served on a police force? Are you a member of the Ontario Association of Chiefs of Police? No? Then don't talk about them, especially the OPS.

Were you aware that many members of the Ottawa Police Services are actually serving reserve members? Some are former Reg F members who have gone through more duffel bags than you've gone through socks!

Kid, I hate to say this, but you're making a name for yourself here, and are in for a hell of a surprise when you get some who "are also not as well tempered"
end up being your staff and remember you as the kid they busted for vandalism.

BTW, if you are greatly disturbed by "extremely uncalled for comments", enjoy your career in the military, and let me know how that works out for you.

Also, you don't get to make your own ANYTHING in the military. You say "Yes Sir, No Sir, three bags full sir".

Thanks for coming out. Mind your ways, and heed the advice of the senior members here. They've seen them come, they've seen them booted off this site, and they've seen 'em drummed out of the forces.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

All right everyone. It's not fair to keep beating him up. He's on a Time Out and can't respond. Let's just leave him be for now so he can read the Guidelines and some quality posts.

Tanks!







 THE RECCEGUY


----------



## Stirling N6123

Good day folks,

A question to anyone who would like to answer. I plan on joining the Military Police next year,NCM, application going in May of 2007. 

1) What would be an average amount of time from application submission to start of BMQ? Average, I know it depends on a truck load of variables, but what are some of your times from submission to BMQ? (Military Police I know can take longer, but on average, what would I be looking at.)

2) Would anybody have any idea on the number of spots they are looking to fill next year, or 2008? An estimate, or does it really change from year to year?

3) My age. I have asked this before, but for Policing, does it have an impact? I will be graduating in May 2007 at the age of 33. While many services are hiring in Ontario, I have my heart set on becoming an MP.

4) I am taking a 1 year, program through a community college, It will provide me with a Police Foundations diploma. Starting May 8th 2006, and again, graduating May 18th of 2007. Would I be able to submit an application for the CF as an MP early? Say in December of 2006 with an anticipated graduation date of May. Or do I need my Diploma, in hand at time of application submission?  _*Found the answer in other posts*_

Any answers to these, or one or two would be great. I am not looking for specifics, but an estimate would give me a good idea. 

Thanks much.

One more question, does the MP application process require candidates to undergo a polygraph test as apart of the application process? Not that I have anything to hide, it's just a general interest question as the RCMP now conduct a polygraph on all applicants.


----------



## Inspir

I remember when I was posted at Edmonton Garrison I saw a Military Policeman and his service dog at the Canex in about 2002. It was a huge German Sheppard and I believe its name was Zento. The MP was a Sergeant or Acting Sergeant I think he told me. Went back just this past fall and he is no longer posted in Edmonton apparently. Last I heard he was the last K-9 handler in the CF.

I think the guy you are talking about in Germany is the same person. I remember him with two police dogs in Boden Boden.


----------



## MILPO

> 1) What would be an average amount of time from application submission to start of BMQ? Average, I know it depends on a truck load of variables, but what are some of your times from submission to BMQ? (Military Police I know can take longer, but on average, what would I be looking at.)



 - You're looking at doing your aptitude, fitness, medical etc. before you head off to the three day Military Police Assessment Centre. If successful at the MPAC, then you will go to BMQ, finish your BMQ and probably wait some time for your MP QL3 six month course to commence.  Now, the timeline may/will be anywhere from at least a year from enrolment and up until you're out on the road.  



> 2) Would anybody have any idea on the number of spots they are looking to fill next year, or 2008? An estimate, or does it really change from year to year?



-  We are hiring alot this year, not sure on exact numbers but quite a substantial amount from what i've been told.



> 3) My age. I have asked this before, but for Policing, does it have an impact? I will be graduating in May 2007 at the age of 33. While many services are hiring in Ontario, I have my heart set on becoming an MP.



-  Police agencies desire many attributes from their members.  If you are mature, have life experience and a good head on your shoulders, then it shouldn't be an issue.  Be honest, show integrity (big one) throughout the process (and your career)



> One more question, does the MP application process require candidates to undergo a polygraph test as apart of the application process? Not that I have anything to hide, it's just a general interest question as the RCMP now conduct a polygraph on all applicants.



-  No.  But you will be subjected an in depth background investigation and be required to pass and hold a security clearance.  It is in your best interest to be honest and forthcoming with the recruiters during the process.

Good luck in your endeavours.  Hope this helped.

MILPO


----------



## NavyGirl280

I got in to have my tests done ... well shock me, shock me when I heard that they need more tests done. This will be the 5th set of tests I have done for them. I have been told all of my tests are coming back fine so what more can they want from me? Now I go in on May 15th for more tests. And depending on how these ones turn out, I know I am looking at atleast one last set of tests. 

I went into the recruiting center to let them know what going on (I was told if I keep them informed my file wont be closed). Well the guy working at the center gave me another set of application forms. Why would I need those? And I dont really want to rewrite my CFAT since I have already qualified as an MP. I cant say I will be in the best of moods if I do all these tests (the only reason I am in because I too, have my heart set on becoming an MP) just for them to tell me that I have to rewrite my CFAT and am not offered MP. Its been almost a year now since I submitted my application. Everything was going fast when I first put my application in. I submitted my application the end of September and by October 13th (I believe was the date) I was in writing my CFAT. I wasnt happy with the outcome from it so I waited the 3 months and rewrote the test. I did much better, contacted 30 MP Platoon and have been playing these silly test games since. 

I JUST WANT IN!!!

S.Bradbury


----------



## Stirling N6123

MILPO,

Cheers for the information mate.


----------



## FAULK

I have a few questions regarding the Military Police recruitment process.

An update on my status:
I applied in February for MP, and I have successfully completed my CFAT, Medical, & Physical. My first interview, at my local recruiting office, is on Monday, May 15th.

Questions:
1) I was told recently by recruiters that the 2 single paged reference forms which were required when joining the military are no longer required. All that is required now is the names and contact information for your references. My question is: has the requirement for the 3 Military Police reference booklets changed, or are they still required?

2) I was recently told that the MP selection board will sit this June and again in September, but that it is too late for my application to be forwarded to them for this June. Seeing how my application won't be considered at the first MP selection board meeting for this fiscal year, and therefor I won't be attending the first MPAC, will my chances of getting a job as an MP (this fiscal year) decrease?
I am aware that there are 89 positions for MP this year; will the selection board attempt to fill all of these postions ASAP (in June) or are there many people sitting on a list who have already attended MPAC who will be given these postions?

3)How long is the first interview for MP's which is held at your local recruiting center? What should I expect?

*If anyone has any last minute advise for me I'd really appreciate it! *
I've spent a lot of time searching this board and reading every thread on Military Police I could find. A lot of your posts have been very helpful!


----------



## kincanucks

_1) I was told recently by recruiters that the 2 single paged reference forms which were required when joining the military are no longer required. All that is required now is the names and contact information for your references. My question is: has the requirement for the 3 Military Police reference booklets changed, or are they still required?_  There is still some debate about this but since the MPs used them as part of their selection process they will most likely be needed.  Bring them to be safe.

_2) I was recently told that the MP selection board will sit this June and again in September, but that it is too late for my application to be forwarded to them for this June. Seeing how my application won't be considered at the first MP selection board meeting for this fiscal year, and therefor I won't be attending the first MPAC, will my chances of getting a job as an MP (this fiscal year) decrease?_
Of course it will.  With less positions means more competition.

_I am aware that there are 89 positions for MP this year; will the selection board attempt to fill all of these postions ASAP (in June) or are there many people sitting on a list who have already attended MPAC who will be given these postions?_  The reason they decided to have a MPAC in Jun was because there was about 47 merit listed applicants for MP that had been processed over the past year or two.  Not all of these applicants will be offered positions so figure about 55 positions available for the next MPAC.

_3)How long is the first interview for MP's which is held at your local recruiting center? What should I expect?_  Anywhere from 30 minutes to a hour and a half.  Depends on well you are doing.  You should expect to be asked everything that any other applicant would be asked (check the interview threads) and you had better know all you can about the occupation that you are going into.

Remember there is the recruiting interview and if you are successful in the recruiting process then you file will be sent for consideration for the MPAC pre-selection and if you are successful you will be selected to attend the MPAC. Good Luck.


----------



## FAULK

Thanks a lot kincanucks! As always you were extremely helpful!


----------



## IrishCanuck

Hello to all!

 I've been browsing this forum off and on for a few months now, and have been seriously considering joining the CF for several years.

I'll try to be brief, after reading the FAQ's..( and boy there seem to be alot of them!) I was unable to find a satisfactory response to my question.

Basically, I am interested in two professions within the CF: Military Police Officer and Pilot ( order of desire respectively). I am entering the second year (This fall ) of my studies at the University of Ottawa, majoring in Criminology. I realise this is not the most functional degree for a prospective member of the CF, but I was wondering if there are MP units in all three forces, Army , Navy, and AF, or if they are all Army units stationed on those respective forces bases?

It seems like there is a large quantity of young people who want to be pilots.. and I'm debating what profession to attempt to be recruited for. I'm in good physical shape (everyone says that i know.. i play rugby , hockey, run, and train on a bike both outdoors and at the gym), I also completed my Extended French program in high school.. and hope to become functionally bi-lingual, rather than have a working ability as is the case now. ( Understanding French is fairly easy for me, speaking it however, I lack confidence in doing, because I do not have a great accent)

I should also mention I would like to enter the CF as an officer, so I believe I will be looking at ROTP or DEO .

So if anyone has any suggestions for reading material or links to helpful threads, or has their own first hand advice to give me, it would be much appreciated!

EDIT: I found the answer to my question.. did not see the Military Police Branch sub-forum prior to this. Still looking for advice however.


----------



## jwsteele

Based on the questions you asked I don't think you did much research on this site or the CF/DND recruiting site.  However, I'll bite.  You're going into 3rd year Crim so you're well suited to apply for MPO, but you could also apply for Pilot.  When you apply, put both in your order of preference, but be prepared to accept either one.  If you only want one, only put one down.  Keep in mind there is far fewer MPO positions than Pilot, but both are equally competitve due to the MPAC and Aircrew selection testing.  I think applying for ROTP would be pointless at this point as you would only get one year of subsidy before graduation.  So DEO is probably your best bet.  Make sure you apply well in advance of graduation because the application process will not go quickly.  Apply about 6 months in advance if you want a job shortly after graduation.  Also, it may be a good idea to join a reserve unit to get a taste of the life.  The Governor Generals Foot Guards would be a great start and a good summer job if you want to pursue that and it will look good on an application.  Also, if you decide to do the reserve thing, do it as an NCM so you get taste of the people you will one day be responsible for as an officer.  That's about as much info as I can pass on without stepping out of my knowledge base so I hope it helped.


----------



## tannerthehammer

blueboy said:
			
		

> As a past Officer in the Security Branch it is interesting to read  the recent posts regarding the trade and it's present direction. It seems that the more things change the more they stay the same. The Branch has always had the problem of attempting to keep up with the times but as the present jr NCM's and Officers become pormoted into positions of power over the years they attempt to put their "stamp" on the trade, and change things from within. For instance, the concept of dogs and close protection goes back to the 60's when the Air Force MP's were tasked to secure aircraft on the bases. They utilized dogs for that tasking and it worked very well. Now it appears that we have come full circle and are back in that position again. I also strongly believe that all support trades should be dressed in the Army environmental clothing. Only those trades which are strictly Navy or Air Force would be blue/black respectively. For example the MP's and Logistics/ Administration etc would all be Army. Just think of the savings that would result by not needing stock piles of DEU's awaiting to be issued in all three environments respectively.



No way an MP is a position of authority and considering the power they have, I think they should look different also...Besides the black uniform looks much sharper but I suppose I am biased to MP's  8)


----------



## NavyGirl280

Found out yesterday that I passed my breathing tests with flying colors. I knew I would but you never know if they should stumble upon something that I never knew I had. Now I go see Dr.Michaels again on the 4th and 26th of July. Both are follow up appointments and then I can FINALLY get in. Its been almost a year since I submitted my application to the military (Sept/05). 

Does anyone know if I will have to resubmit my application?

Well Im off to the gym. Can't get in shape sitting around a computer desk snacking on Bits & Bites LOL


S.Bradbury


----------



## Streeter

Hey Shari,

good to hear! no idea if you'll have to redo any testing but if its been active this whole time i dont see why not.


----------



## NavyGirl280

Streeter, here's  :cheers:  to hoping, hun. This has been a LONG drawn out process. I dont know how many times I have posted all the nonsense I have been dragged through. Oh well ... almost there now and then you have to deal with me at the unit      

LOL Enjoy! (J/K)

Take care

S.Bradbury


----------



## Streeter

haha just don't cause too much trouble or I'll pretend i don't know you 
j/k


----------



## NavyGirl280

Been awhile since anything was posted in here. I always manage to wake up the quiet ones  : Oh well ......

Got my news back from the breathing specialist yesterday. NOT the news I wanted to hear. I was told that my breathing is in the mild to moderate category. What that means for me now? I have no idea. Now I have to wait for my paperwork to go to my family doc, who inturn sends it to recruiting and then it goes BACK to Borden for more weeks on end, where it will become nothing more than a paperweight for the rest of their files. This is foolishness. If it wasnt for my ambition to get in (Streeter you know how bad I want this) and my thickhead to drive for what I know I want, I would be flipping burgers at some dive in the middle of nowhere by now. I have posted soooo much about everything that has happened over the past 10 months. The day Borden tells me I am in (I wont accept any other answer   ), I will get down on my knees and Thank God for all this nonsense. In the meantime, I keep on pushing and waiting! 

Streeter, Thanks for dealing with me and my "noise" through all of this. I appreciate it more than you know    


S.Bradbury


----------



## NavyGirl280

Okay .... so it's been 11 months and Im STILL not in    :     I was told I should have my answer back from Borden by the end of the month. Here's to hoping   :cheers:  because I just want in so d**n bad. 

Streeter, keep your fingers crossed for me, ok? And I'll catch up with you later on MSN.

Good luck to everyone else waiting to get in. I know how long the process can be drawn out. Stick with it and dont give up! Good things come to those who wait .... Don't they Streeter?          ... heheh!

S.Bradbury


----------



## Scratch_043

Ok, I know that a similar question was asked, answered, and locked back in december 05, but mine is slightly different.

On the forces website, it states that related work experience would be considered for MP in lieu of a PF or LASA certificate.

My question is this; how 'related' does the work experience need to be? I have not gone to school for LASA or PF (probably should have, as I'm not currently using my schooling in machining), but I have worked for the past year in the security industry. 

If I may, I would also like to ask a follow up question for any of the members of law enforcement, both military and civilian, on the board. 

What is your opinion of the requirement for a LASA or PF diploma for entrance to a police service? Are you for, or against it, and why? Personally, and from the various people in law enforcement I have talked to, I get the impression that it is not as great a benefit as the college would have us believe, for various reasons, including, but not limited to; false confidence and arrogance, improper training, and repetition of material that will be covered at either police college, or during MOC training.


Okay, third part, and I'll try to keep it as short as possible.

Would it be possible to join as infantry, and after my first contract is up, transfer to 811, or do the same qualification requirements apply then as well?

Thanks for reading, and any information provided, I ended up going on longer than I anticipated.
Nic


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

You don't need LASA Or PF for policing, all you need is a grade 12 education, I also wouldn't recommend either one of those course's because they don't teach you anything that you wont be taught anyways when you get hired. If you want to be an MP, then LASA or PF is needed, and i am pretty sure 1 year of security experience wont let you by pass the educational requirements for MP.


----------



## Scratch_043

That's what I figured... I has suspected that police foundations was basically a waste of time, that's why I didn't take it, and Only later realized that for some unknown reason, many careers (including but not limited to; special constable, by-law enforcement, MP) have it listed as a requirement, whereas police forces don't even require it.

Argh, I think I'm going to call the recruiting centre, and get a definite answer as to re-mustering to 811 from 031, and the requisites when doing so.


----------



## Screw

acouple years ago the diploma was required even when remustering. The reason the diploma is required for special constables and bylaw enforcement is because they dont attend a 6 month legal studies program so the diploma program gives them the grounding they require to operate. That being said the program is a $15000 gimmie that satisfies the 2 years post secondary some forces are big on. Some of the programs are good but unfortunately those mean no more then the bad 2 year programs. Its the same credential.

Screw


----------



## cp140tech

I've known people who have occupationally transferred into MP without any police related training.  There was a requirement for them to take one or two credits in university level psych courses before applying, not sure if that is still the case.  Give the recruiting folks a call, my information may not be current.


----------



## VanGuy

There is no way 1 year of security guard will bypass the requirement of 2 year law and security or police foundations for MP.  Anybody can spend a year sitting at a desk signing people in or walking around a mall.  L&S gives you psych and soc programs, drug programs, law enforcemet courses, computer courses etc.  I have both a degree and L&S and while I found university much more all rounded, 2 years of what is now police foundations taught me a lot about a career in policing.  Gives you a good heads up on police training as well.


----------



## Scratch_043

I'm not stating that my 1 year qualifies me as much as a LASA diploma. What I am saying is that is what I have at this moment, and asking for suggestions.
You combined two seperate parts of my post into one. In the first, I stated my qualifications to this point, and in the second, I asked about the relevance of LASA as a pre-requirement for law enforcement of any type.


----------



## VanGuy

Well being a guy with both uni and college if I was talking to someone who did not mind spending 3 or 4 years at uni taking soc or history etc and wanted to be a civilian cop I would say without hesitation GET A DEGREE.   However, Im saying this not because 2 years of police foundations or L&S is bad.  I really enjoyed the course back in the day.  Im saying it because police dept prefer the highest level of education you can get.  So obviously if you call them and say "which is better".  they will say university.  I told this to a friend of mine 12 years ago and he called 3 or 4 and they all said uni but he went to college anyway for 2 years, wound up getting on the rcmp and 10 years later is a Sgt.  If your a person who is not that good doing stuff your not into I would say Police Foundations as its almost all cop releated.  University has nothing to do with police, even if you take crim its got almost nothing to do with police so a gung ho police type might find university too long and too boring which is exactly why my friend ignored me and the police and did a 2 year law enforcement diploma in AB.  Ya gotta do what you think you will do best at.


----------



## The_Falcon

Screw said:
			
		

> acouple years ago the diploma was required even when remustering. The reason the diploma is required for special constables and bylaw enforcement is because they dont attend a 6 month legal studies program so the diploma program gives them the grounding they require to operate. That being said the program is a $15000 gimmie that satisfies the 2 years post secondary some forces are big on. Some of the programs are good but unfortunately those mean no more then the bad 2 year programs. Its the same credential.
> 
> Screw



Most of the S/Cst services that I know of in Ontario have some sort of training program that one must pass before you can begin employment.  As well PF/LASA for some services is not required, only recommended, with some services accepting a combo of education/work experience in lieu of a full diploma.


----------



## Screw

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Most of the S/Cst services that I know of in Ontario have some sort of training program that one must pass before you can begin employment.  As well PF/LASA for some services is not required, only recommended, with some services accepting a combo of education/work experience in lieu of a full diploma.



In Alberta special constables with certain functions rreceivea 2 week training course in legal studies. Sask is similar. The diploma is often times required so that when the course comes fast and furious you dont get lost. Its also used to justify that outlandish wages some special constable services are paid. Not that they dont deserve the wage but its not unheard of for them to out-wage a cop by quite a bit. But you are right Hatchetman. I myself have thought about the PF leap several times but I couldnt get past the ccurriculum'sout west.It seems very basic....although I heard there is some "gooders" out east.

Id like to know more about VanGuys background. Life experience is much better then University. A combination of both would be optimum though. of course what do I know LOL the RCMP sent me to the dark side of the moon.  :blotto:


----------



## VanGuy

Hi:  My background is HS in Ontario, then 2 year LASA, then 10 years in the reg force MP's, then a combo of trying to finish my BA in Soc and do a 3 year college program in Computer Programming and now Im in vancouver working in IT.  Although after the dot com bubble burst it is only part time IT for the past 3 years and part time bus driver.  Going back in the Mps looks pretty good about now as IT shows no sign of improving any time soon.


----------



## George Wallace

As you got out and went into IT, why not look at going Geo Tech now?  The Trade is wide open and looking for experienced members of the CF.  It is also a Trade that many major Police Forces are looking at acquiring.


----------



## VanGuy

I have no idea what Geo Tech is


----------



## VanGuy

Ok I do now.  They train probably in the same building my dad worked in for 37 years.  The Energy Mines and Resources Building down on Booth Street in Ottawa.  He was a cartographer with the fed govt and said the military mappers also worked in the same building as he did.


----------



## George Wallace

What I got from a briefing was that they will put you on a one year Crse at Algonquin College and then employ you OJT for another year or so in Ottawa.  They do Geospacial work, with all kinds of imagery, plans, cartography, Sat imagery, UAV feeds, etc.  They also do a lot of computer work to give geospacial presentations of terrain, buildings, and also 3D Fly throughs.  They are becoming a hot commodity both in the Info Fields of the Military and those of the Police Forces.


----------



## VanGuy

I went to high school only a few miles away from Algonquin College in Nepean.  My job that I do is Network Admin (pc/server support)   I make sure the servers we have in 3 datacentres work right, fix them if they break.  Just built a dual Xeon dual core server and shipped it to a data centre in the Caribbean where we have 5 server.  Do all the normal crap.  Wi fi work, firewall work, setup new workstations, admin the network for users and mail etc.  It was a great job for the first 2 years of full time but the last 3-4 part time have been a drag seeing the company go from 60 to 30 to 16 to 4 (me as 1 of the 4) and now its back up to 21 but thats still too small to have my services full time.  Plus I miss the bonding and friendships of the military.  It is a very different work from the private sector and in many ways a better world.


----------



## Dissident

Funny. I was aprehensive about revisiting this thread, since I had precious little experience at the time I wrote my posts. I do not have that much more experience now, but it seems I was not that far of the mark.

As I sit here in KAF, part of the platoon formerly know as the GS platoon, now know as the KAF platoon, I find myself in the exact position I feared a couple of years ago.

Here I am on a tour, which people have quoted me would have been impossible to mount succesively without the reserve augmentees, doing patrols, trying to learn SAMPIS(got my handle today) and generally trying to bring myself to a workable level of knowledge.

I get kicks out of my Mcpl answering that I should be doing normal shift routine when I ask her what I should be doing. *Epiphany* "Oh yeah, you wouldn't know what a normal shift routine is". No, I definatly don't, but I'm learning.

I consider myself very lucky to have good knowledgeable(and enthusiastic) MPs here to draw from. I still think it would have been better if I would have had exposure on this before getting to theater.

Still, the feeling that this is a waste of what I am really good at, is hard to shake off. 

One thing is for sure, reservist will never get respect from the regs MPs, not since they have a hard time respecting each other. I might have a lot of "immature" troops in my home platoon, but do I ever miss them. Immaturity is a whole lot easier to manage than big egos.


----------



## adam00

How do I become a Military police reserve in Ottawa?
whats the training like? how long does it take to finish until im considered a full mp reserve and ready for war?
is training done for months at a time or during weekends?


----------



## pylon

CFRC Ottawa
66 Slater Street
Ottawa, ON
K1A 0K2

Phone: 
613-992-3038

Fax: 
613-992-2272 


kc


----------



## IrishCanuck

Adam00... he finally made the tranfser from blueline.ca

 :blotto:


----------



## adam00

What's blueline?   

Yes, amcrae i made the transition.


----------



## IrishCanuck

I strongly suggest using a search to answer your questions, as this thread will be locked down shortly.


----------



## Burrows

Closed.

If your intent is to come here and spam the boards like you do at blueline.ca, I assure you that you will be dealt with quite quickly.


----------



## observor 69

I was reading an interview with " Bev Busson, the first woman to head the Royal Canadian Mounted Police" in today's G&M.
http://tinyurl.com/2c797t 
She speaks to many of the problems the RCMP face today.

It occurred to me that if one wanted to join a large, apparently professional police force (out of my lane), that the OPP would be a good choice.
http://www.opp.ca/Recruitment/index.htm

I say this because many comments in this group run along the line, I want to be a MP for a few years and then join the RCMP.


----------



## Orchard

Hello

I was just wondering, I am about to go to bmq/sq and I am in MP reserves. And I have switched my future ambitions, and want to go infantry, will it be hard to do that after I get back from sq? and how do I go about doing this?

Orchard


----------



## KeithD

As the topic indicates, I am interested in some information in respect to the Military Police. I have searched and will continue to do so, I simply wanted to gather some "live" feedback to my situation and questions. I have a diploma in Police Foundations, and am applying for a job as a Police Officer in Ontario, however I am not having much luck. I caught one of the recruiting commercials on TV for the Canadian Forces and it sparked an idea, perhaps there is some opportunity in the Army for me. In all honesty I know very little about the military, but with the vast amount of information on the web (this site especially), I am learning quickly! I plan to speak with a recruiter, however the closest office looks to be about an hour away, and would require me to schedule a day off work which is easier said then done. I have a few questions that perhaps some of you could answer; 

1. Is prior military experience required to be an MP. _I asked a friend of mine who is in CF this question and he said yes, minimum 2 years._
2. How long is the initial commitment? _I have read 5 years_
3. Would I be given the opportunity to travel?
4. What is the starting rank and salary?
5. How long is the application/hiring process?

Thanks for any information!


----------



## Meridian

KeithD said:
			
		

> 1. Is prior military experience required to be an MP. _I asked a friend of mine who is in CF this question and he said yes, minimum 2 years._
> 2. How long is the initial commitment? _I have read 5 years_
> 3. Would I be given the opportunity to travel?
> 4. What is the starting rank and salary?
> 5. How long is the application/hiring process?!



Having previously applied for an MP trade (not accepted due to CV3), I can try to assist you with a few.

1. No.
2. 3 years for most NCM trades, may be longer for MP (not positive)
3. Depends what you mean by opportunity, though it would probably be a good idea to look at it that way   You will travel, you just may not get to choose where and when.  Actually most likely wont.
4. Private Untrained through either BMQ or QL3 (not sure which, do a search or wait for someone more qualified), once qualified, promoted Cpl.  Salary you can find on the net. or searching here.
5. Short or long, depends on lots of factors and individual circumstance.


I would also highly suggest that you call your CFRC. The 1-800 number is not long distance, and Im sure they'd be happy to answer your questions that way before you make the trek in. You can also forward questions electronically. They are your best source for current answers.


----------



## MikeL

Dunno if the rules changed, but when MP wannabe's pass BMQ they are givin their Cpls... so you see quite a bit of unqualified Cpl Cornflakes walking around at PRETC in CFB Borden...


----------



## mudrecceman

Maybe I am right out of 'er, but isn't MP a Spec 1 MOC?  And Spec starts after the 3 at the Academy in Bore-dom?


----------



## MikeL

Yea, I'm pretty sure MPs get spec pay at the end of QL3, but I think I heard something about them getting spec pay after QL5, dunno if that ever evolved into something more than talk though.


----------



## Shamrock

Spec Pay is after QL5 which can take a few years to get.  Cpl's is granted on grad parade at CFLRS, complete with backpay to day 1 of course.  Pay is around the $50k mark.

As an MP, your recruiting time would likely be faster than civilian policing.  You wouldn't pay to attend academy and your first year's pay would be greater than most police forces.  After about five years, the pay and cost of training would balance out with a civilian force.  Postings are across Canada; I'll leave it to someone in the branch to comment on it.

Downside?  Well, you'd be an MP.  Those who understand that... understand it.


----------



## kingsumc

Hey, I am also taking Police Foundation, one more year to go. Yes, I want to become a civilian police officer too, but I heard it is so competitive, therefore I am working as a security guard and just applied to the Canadian force for infantryman (2 years reserve infantryman first, then will switch to Reg MP for 4 years then will apply to become a civilian police officer). Hoping all those work experience can make my resume look a lot better (also what I have heard, if you been working in the Canadian military and you apply for other government job, you will have a privilege to get selected first, because you "sacrificed" yourself to this country). I am 20 now, can speak 3 languages, so hopefully all those work experience can help me success in my future. Beside, you should try this path. Good Luck


----------



## Meridian

There was another thread around here about some MP restructuring and some of the issues that a typical MP is facing in their trade. Several members added their 0.02. 
Probably worth a search.


I know that what I took out of that is this:   If you want to be a civilian cop, go be a civilian cop.  If you want to be a LEO, AND be in the Military, go be a cop and join the reserves.  If you want to be a MILITARY LEO, with everything that entails, join the Reg Force as an MP.

I could be wrong, but that was my take...


----------



## KeithD

Thanks to all the replied, you guys have helped a lot. At this point I am going to contact a recruiter for some further answers and then probably start my application. As far as preference to which kind of cop I want to be, I don't have one. I just want to be a Police Officer, I always have. Legal structure and procedures fasicinates me, I love dealing with people (the good ones and the bad ones) and I really like hands-on work, hence my desire to be a cop rather then a lawyer. Thanks again.


----------



## mudrecceman

kingsumc said:
			
		

> Hey, I am also taking Police Foundation, one more year to go. Yes, I want to become a civilian police officer too, but I heard it is so competitive, therefore I am working as a security guard and just applied to the Canadian force for infantryman (2 years reserve infantryman first, then will switch to Reg MP for 4 years then will apply to become a civilian police officer). Hoping all those work experience can make my resume look a lot better (also what I have heard, if you been working in the Canadian military and you apply for other government job, you will have a privilege to get selected first, because you "sacrificed" yourself to this country). I am 20 now, can speak 3 languages, so hopefully all those work experience can help me success in my future. Beside, you should try this path. Good Luck



sigh


----------



## kincanucks

kingsumc said:
			
		

> Hey, I am also taking Police Foundation, one more year to go. Yes, I want to become a civilian police officer too, but I heard it is so competitive, therefore I am working as a security guard and just applied to the Canadian force for infantryman (2 years reserve infantryman first, then will switch to Reg MP for 4 years then will apply to become a civilian police officer). Hoping all those work experience can make my resume look a lot better (also what I have heard, if you been working in the Canadian military and you apply for other government job, you will have a privilege to get selected first, because you "sacrificed" yourself to this country). I am 20 now, can speak 3 languages, so hopefully all those work experience can help me success in my future. Beside, you should try this path. Good Luck



Excellent and don't forget to thank all the people that helped you on the way to your chosen path.


----------



## Cheshire

Hello, stumbled upon this website, and found loads of information, in most cases from first hand accounts, and experiences.

So, I do have a question for those of you who are in the CF, or more specifically the Military Police Trade. Is getting into the CF as a Military Police member, at the age of 34 too old?  Are there any 55+ MP's still serving?  Guys putting in their 25 years from their 30's?

I have just completed a police foundations program from a private college (CF Approved), currently taking 8 classes as part of a policing fundamentals certificate from a community college. Just trying to give myself an extra piece of paper that the guy next to me might not have. But I have this little voice inside my head that says age, age, age. Currently I work at a major hospital as a security officer, and the young guys and gals, 25 and 26, are getting on to RCMP, Metro, and Ottawa. I think that  this may be where the age, mental block stems from.

I am committed to the CF, and the Police Trade. I will have a hard time taking no as an answer. Even if I must apply 100 times.

Thanks, 

Cheshire.


----------



## Kertys

Hello my friend 

Age in the CF is not a issue until your 54  
If your medical check out ok .. and your fitness lvl are good . i am sure u will be ok to join the CF.

I am 33 and i am waiting on my medical to get aprove... so good luck and talk to u later.


----------



## mysteriousmind

I'm 32 and will be 33 next month...and just did BMQ. cheer up you are as old as you dictate your heart and your brain.


----------



## Cheshire

Thanks much for the encouragement.  I guess it is not the young mans game that I thought it was. There is room for 30 somethings.


----------



## P-PLATOON

I completed my BMQ fairly easily at 30 years of age...............and I was not even close to being the oldest on course. You will do fine.


----------



## mysteriousmind

Don't worry, during my BMQ, there were a guy of age 44 who wanted infantary...and I know he succeded...  cheers man...you want it...then you will succed


----------



## Kelevra

First, I did a research but nothing answers my question, witch is what is the difference between field platoon and base MP? I know they are different posting, but what is the typical job of each? 

Second, correct me if I'm wrong: St-Jean/Montréal base MP, Valcartier field platoon and Bagotville base MP. Does it mean that Valcartier doesn't have base MP?


----------



## garb811

We have MP Guardhouses on all the bases.  Edmonton, Petawawa and Valcartier also have MP Field Platoons.

The short answer on the difference between the two jobs:  Guardhouse MPs act as the "Police" on the base, along with other functions such as providing Security services to all the units on the base; the Field Platoon's primary purpose is to operate in a field environment in support of the Army while deployed on Ops and on exercise.


----------



## Kelevra

Thanks for your reply Garb811... But another question emerges. Do you have the choice between field or base MP when you indicate your preference of posting? Like if my first choice is Valcartier, can I indicate that I prefer base over field?


----------



## garb811

As stated elsewhere, when you get posted to your first base, it will be to a Guardhouse so you can complete the Provisional Employment Period.  After that, you are able to ask for a posting to a Field Pl should you wish, but where you ultimately go is up to the needs of the CF so even if you don't ask for the field, you can end up there.


----------



## Kango

garb811 said:
			
		

> As stated elsewhere, when you get posted to your first base, it will be to a Guardhouse so you can complete the Provisional Employment Period.  After that, you are able to ask for a posting to a Field Pl should you wish, but where you ultimately go is up to the needs of the CF so even if you don't ask for the field, you can end up there.



Does it matter what element you are for being posted at a Field Platoon?  I applied for Army, but have a offer for Airforce.

Thanks


----------



## aesop081

Kango said:
			
		

> I applied for Army, but have a offer for Airforce.



No. You have an offer for an AF uniform, not the AF. MP being a purple trade and all.


----------



## Kango

They gave me a date today of going to Borden for training on the 21st of this month.  If I reject this offer and wait for a later date such as late February.  Are my chances of another offer significantly diminished because I rejected them the first time?

Thanks again.


----------



## aesop081

Kango said:
			
		

> They gave me a date today of going to Borden for training on the 21st of this month.  If I reject this offer and wait for a later date such as late February.  Are my chances of another offer significantly diminished because I rejected them the first time?
> 
> Thanks again.



Why would you turn it down ?


----------



## Kango

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why would you turn it down ?



Because I need time to resign from my current job and get my other stuff squared away.  

Would this question best be asked under recruiting?


----------



## George Wallace

Kango said:
			
		

> They gave me a date today of going to Borden for training on the 21st of this month.  If I reject this offer and wait for a later date such as late February.  Are my chances of another offer significantly diminished because I rejected them the first time?
> 
> Thanks again.



Sure you can turn it down.  When will the next course be run?  Will you have time to quite your present job if you get another offer later?  Or will you just quite your job and wait a few months or longer, unemployed, and hope that they give you another offer?  It all makes no difference to the CF what you decide to do with your life.


----------



## Kango

Everything has been sorted out.

Thanks


----------



## FastEddy

[quote 
[/quote]

 The Top 20 Things You Don't Say to a MP or Cop.

20. I can't reach my license unless you hold my beer.

19. Sorry officer, I didn't realize my radar detector wasn't plugged in.

18. Aren't you the guy from the villiage people?

17. Hey, you must have been doing 125 to keep up with me, good job.

16. I thought you had to be in relatively good physical shape to be a police officer.

15. I was going to be a cop, but I decided to finish high school instead.

14. Bad cop. No donut.

13. You're not going to check the trunk, are you?

12. Gee, that gut sure doesn't inspire confidence.

11. Didn't I see you get your butt kicked on cops?

10. Is it true that people become cops because they are too dumb to work at McDonald's?

9. I pay your salary

8. So uh, you on the take or what?

7. Gee officer, that's terrific. The last officer only gave me a warning.

6. Do you know why you pulled me over? Okay, just so one of us does.

5. I was trying to keep up with traffic. Yes, I know there is no other cars around, that's how far they are ahead of me.

4. What do you mean have I been drinking? You are the trained specialist.

3. Well, when I reached down to pick up my bag of crack, my gun fell off of my lap and got lodged between the brake and the gas pedal, forcing me to speed out of control.

2. Hey, is that a 9mm? That's nothing compared to this 44 magnum. 

1. Hey, can you give me another one of those full cavity searches? 

Cheers.


----------



## Dariusz

Hello... any recruiters out there, or somebody with some knowledge?

I have a QUESTION ??? regarding education equivalency for MP applicants :

"The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency." 

I do not have a college diploma in the above mentioned topic, but I have served for three years as an MP in the German army (including a tour in Kabul); I have  worked for three years in the security sector, one year as a corrections officer and three years as a casual deputy sheriff ( in Nova Scotia), and have almost one third of a university degree done. Would I be considered for an MP position? 
Even the WO in the online chat of the recruiting site could not answer me!
Anybody out there that might have experienced something similar or close to it?
I would appreciate any comments,
Thank you!


----------



## DonaldMcL

I don't know if your certain situation will allow you to be an MP with the CF, but I know for fact those requirements are "loose".

I went for MPO in December and was deemed "unqualified but may reapply", but also recommended for regular MP by the board in Borden.
I chose to go the ANAV route instead, but all I hold is a BA in Psychology, no Police Foundations courses, no previous experience, etc.

Your best bet is to contract the local recruiting office, and have them deal with it. It's going to be a situation specific request.


----------



## Dariusz

That is strange...I have a few friends who have a BA's in criminology and wanted to become an MP NCM's ,they were told that they could become an MPO but not an NCM!  ???


----------



## DonaldMcL

That was my impression as well, until I actually got back from the MPOAC.

The recruiting center actually asked me if I wanted to pursue that, or try my 2nd choice, as I mentioned, was ANAV. I decided to go that route.
Maybe I was lucky, or maybe they want you to go MPO, and MP as a last resort? I really have no idea.


----------



## kincanucks

Dariusz said:
			
		

> That is strange...I have a few friends who have a BA's in criminology and wanted to become an MP NCM's ,they were told that they could become an MPO but not an NCM!  ???



Yes because there is no difference between what a MP does and what a MPO does.


HH and DA


----------



## Dariusz

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Yes because there is no difference between what a MP does and what a MPO does.
> 
> 
> HH and DA



What do you mean there is no difference?
When I worked with the Canadian MP's on deployment, it appeared to me that there was a big difference, quiet similar to the German MP's!
The Officers would do the management part of the work and the NCM's would execute it...drafting up a schedule and doing a mobile patrol are two different things to me!?!
 ???


----------



## kincanucks

Dariusz said:
			
		

> What do you mean there is no difference?
> When I worked with the Canadian MP's on deployment, it appeared to me that there was a big difference, quiet similar to the German MP's!
> The Officers would do the management part of the work and the NCM's would execute it...drafting up a schedule and doing a mobile patrol are two different things to me!?!
> ???



Its called sarcasm and why do you use possessives when you pluralize a word?.

HH and DA


----------



## Dariusz

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Its called sarcasm and why do you use possessives when you pluralize a word?.
> 
> HH and DA




Ahhh.
Thanks for pointing out the " 's ", my third language, must have gotten carried away!


----------



## FastEddy

[/quote]

I've never heard this one before.

Rectum Stretcher

While I was flying down the road yesterday (only 10 mph over), I noticed a cop with a radar gun sitting on top of a bridge.

The cop pulled me over, walked up to the car and asked me, "What's the hurry? "

I replied, "I'm late for work."

"Oh yeah," said the cop, "what do you do?"

I responded, "I'm a rectum stretcher."

The cop said "What is a rectum stretcher, and what does a rectum stretcher do?"

I said, "Well, I start with one finger, then I work my way up to two fingers, then three, then four, then my whole hand, then I work until I can get both hands in there and then I slowly stretch it until it's about 6 foot wide."

The cop asked me, "What the hell do you do with a 6 foot asshole?"

I simply replied, "You give him a radar gun and park him on top of a bridge..."

The ticket -- $95 dollars.

The look on his face, PRICELESS

Cheers. Note: The blanked out word is A..H...  .


----------



## scouthern

I'm entering my final year of highschool and I'm starting to plan my life out. I decided I want to become a Military Police officer (non-commissioned) serve for 4 years, maybe more, then switch to what I really want to do, become an RCMP officer. The RCMP has high standards and turns down a lot of applicants a year, as does the military. But I figured the Canadian forces is in higher demand then the RCMP. I figured Military experience would give me the upper hand. But then I saw the RCMP now recognized MP status for their lateral program (basically transfer). So I would skip the selection and training and just become an RCMP officer. Now I looked at what I need to accomplish this and it's about a highschool diploma and a police foundations diploma at an accreditted post-secondary institute for me to be considered as an MP. It doesn't give much insight on what else you require for experience or academics. But it does list dedication, courageous and good moral character are required (as with any public service job). So I no longer have to shoot for the stars in Uni as that wouldn't do be much better and considering my grades won't be up to par for it. I figured what could give me the upperhand in becoming an MP after my college diploma if I were an existing CF member as a primary reservist? I would apply at the end of my grade 12 year and be a reservist while going to college, would that better my chances for MP?

Thanks,


----------



## lennoj

Just a friendly FYI for you scouthern: The RCMP is recruiting rather drastically now and for the next 3-5 years I am assuming (baby boomers are retiring or going into security consulting). Meaning everyone else is moving up to fill those gaps so they need new young guys much like you.  

Goto college, receive your diploma in law and security or police foundations or even goto UNIV and pursue a criminal justice BA. By obtaining those pieces of paper will not only help you in your pursuit of becoming an MP, but it also gives you the necessary exp. points for later on (below). Have you tried calling your local MP reserve unit? It just might open up a few doors for you after college/univ. 

Now for the experience points – former MPs are highly sought after by these rather large consulting firms to conduct TRAs, BCPs, and etc. When you release, and as long as you have those precious 5 years of experience or more behind you, you will have X number of points towards any MERCs contract which you are on the tenture for in the bidding process. I believe the standard for gov’t consultant is $1000/day. 

Put some thought into what you want to be doing in say 10-15years, people change and needs do as well.

Good luck,

PS. 





> So I no longer have to shoot for the stars


 Shoot for them


----------



## Pelorus

Why don't you apply to all three?  The RCMP, the CF, and to colleges offering police foundations programs.  Lots of possible paths that can all lead you to your end goal.


----------



## dimsum

scouthern said:
			
		

> PS. I don't think there is a MP reserve unit in BC. All I've seen is Field artillery, engineer, and infantry that are located near me.



11 MP Platoon - Victoria
12 MP Platoon - Vancouver (Richmond)


----------



## CBH99

I would say your best bet would be to give the unit a call and ask them directly.  Or, call your local CFRC or call the 1-800 recruiting number.

If your trying to join an MP unit in the Army Reserve, it might be best to ask that unit directly for their exact entry requirements.


----------



## RCDtpr

Just so you're aware.....a buddy of mine just finished at Depot and he said there were more than a few 19 year olds there.  I'd apply to the RCMP while you're in school.  Even if you don't get hired what's the worst that happens?  They tell you to come back in a few years and when you return you will know what to expect in the hiring process.


----------



## lennoj

scouthern said:
			
		

> I've been trying to find a website or at least a phone number of the 11 Police platoon in Richmond, no luck yet.



http://www.12servicebattalion.com/mp_pl.htm (Richmond - Scroll down for contact info)

When you fill out your CF Application, on the last page there is a part that asks for your premission to submit your application / information to the RCMP. Check yes. 

Good Luck


----------



## lennoj

scouthern said:
			
		

> Thanks for finding me the link. But when I click on requirements it just gives me the basic requirements for primary reserves. I assume if I apply at 17 I won't require the same eligibility status as a full time member (college diploma?)



Talk to the recruiter - no one here is privy to give that information. 

Cheers,


----------



## Franko

scouthern,

You already started a thread on this exact same topic. 

Do a search on the site, there is plenty of information here...don't start another duplicate thread.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## YYC Retired

IMHO, Go the Reserve route... The RCMP, like any police agency, will want you to have life experience and would be unlikely to hire you straight out of school. So, after having served as an MP for a few years and with some luck a tour under your belt.... Apply then. As far as transfers across go you would have to do about one month in Depot to learn some RCMP specific SOP's......

As someone else mentioned, you can apply while at school ..... what's the worst that can happen???.... They say you should try later....? 

Yes, they are really wanting to hire a lot of poeple right now.... Good Luck.


----------



## medaid

The PRes MPs ARE uniformed and DO carry weapons pending on duty types. However, unless they're posted to a domestic duty position along side their RegF counter-parts they are not armed on a regular basis. 

I would NOT suggest applying to any Policing agency unless you have a) quite a bit of community involvement read volunteer experience b) quite a bit of work experience and c) a good credit history all if not most of which can be obtained till after your initial 2 years of post-sec. Also, education is really important these days. You will not likely fair well against 25yrs olds who hold a BA or BSc or even a Diploma, plus quite a few years of work experience and steady background. I'm not saying this to discourage you, rather think about it seriously. I've also met 20yrs old members but most of them come from extraordinary backgrounds. Those who have graduated high school early, obtained their diploma while working a full time job to support themselves. Things like that.

Another way of getting good volunteering experience while geting police work exposure is volunteering with the RCMP Auxiliary program in your local detachment. Again, this program requires maturity, and that usually means age. 

Don't try to find any more MP PRes info on google. Go into CFRC Vancouver and your local MP Recruiter at the unit. You've got all the info you need. Now show initiative and get to it.


----------



## medaid

If you re-read my post, almost everything that I said stressed on Age and Life Eperience. That's why I said applying now to any of those above mentioned things will not get you far. With the exception of PRes MP. Go talk to them. NOW. Don't dilly dally.


----------



## Inspir

MedTech said:
			
		

> Another way of getting good volunteering experience while getting police work exposure is volunteering with the RCMP Auxiliary program in your local detachment. Again, this program requires maturity, and that usually means age.



From what I've been told the RCMP really disapprove of you using the Auxiliary program as a stepping stone to join the RCMP regular force.


----------



## medaid

Inspir, then you better tell over 60% of the Auxiliary members that their services are not welcome or appreciated. As long as you do your initial 2 year engagement with the Force as an Auxiliary, they rather welcome you to step up and become a RM.


----------



## rocksteady

MedTech said:
			
		

> Inspir, then you better tell over 60% of the Auxiliary members that their services are not welcome or appreciated. As long as you do your initial 2 year engagement with the Force as an Auxiliary, they rather welcome you to step up and become a RM.



Agreed.  You may not even have to do the full 2 years...


----------



## Dissident

That sounds like a recruiting question. You know who are really good at answering those? Your recruiting center.


----------



## lennoj

scouthern said:
			
		

> Okay, just had some minor surgery done on my lower back. I'm going to drop in the MP recruiting centre on wednesday (once I'm able to sit for long periods without pain) a question popped up. My physical requirement training for the PRes wouldn't be immediate correct? I'd have to go through selection process etc medical first and such? I won't be able to do anything intense for at least 3 weeks. But I want to talk and then apply before school starts. Is this a bad move? Should I wait till I'm 100% healthy? I'm not wheelchair bound or anything, it's just the phys testing will have to be put on hold for me till the end of august.



Typically, you goto your initial contact. If the recruiter thinks you will fit into the unit, he/she will then give you a letter of recommendation stating such. You take this letter to your local CFRC and then fill out your application, your security clearance and reference forms(Remember: Birth Certificate, I.D., High School Transcripts, and anyother piece of paper that may assist you). They will send it off for processing.

If everything comes back a-ok you then will recieve a call with imporant dates such as CFAT, and Medical. Do not cancel these unless if your grandmother dies. If you successfully complete these tests and the medical, you then will go back to your PRes recruiter for your final interview.  At which time you may learn the date when you go to your first BMQ weekend.

The process time of your application can be anything from 2weeks - 4 months. 

So to answer your question - you will have time to rest your back, but be forthcoming about the injury or surgery. Honesty always prevails.

Good Luck and Rest Up,


----------



## lennoj

No. I am an ordinary civ.

I have a LLB with roots in employment law, and I currently hold a civ position within the DND. I am only a keener when it comes to policy.

With what is stated above, common sense could lead you to what I actually do and as pop-eye said: "I knows what I knows"


----------



## medaid

Almost all of us who've replied to you are serving members and a few of us have worked in Recruiting. Funny how you haven't taken any of our advice and speak directly to your CFRC or the gaining unit directly yet. So, so much for what serving members have to say eh?


----------



## darkheart91

I'm in my final year of University, getting a BA degree. It counts a lot to have a university education, I am in process of joining reserves as officer cadet, which therefore after becoming 2nd lieutenant, don't let anyone tell you education is not looked upon, the CF and RCMP both take education seriously, they look at you in a more serious manner that you were wiling to finish school and your chances stand above those others considerably, just imagine you are one of thousands if you don't finish education applying for RCMP/CF, now on top of that there are thousands with education, do you see where you stand at the bottom without school, finish school then worry about your career


----------



## medaid

Who the hell EVER told anyone that Education is NOT important? Go back and actually READ the posts from experienced members. NONE of us said education is not important.


----------



## bran

Just had a quick question to those who would know. Do MP's have a lot of work to do? What I mean by this is do they respond to many calls or have any actual police work to do while on duty? I don't mean any of this in a negative way but in my mind I wouldn't think there is a lot of activity going on which would need a police response. I would maybe like to transfer to an MP but I just have a strange feeling that it would be kind of boring and very routine workdays.


----------



## garb811

scouthern said:
			
		

> I asked this in another thread, I was basically put down for asking if there was any code 3 calls. To summarize, MP's are different from MPO's. MP's see the majority of police work, patrolling in police cars around CF bases, basically they do what civvy police do just confined to a CFB. I was not told what kind of calls they receive whether they run code balanced with routine patrol, your best bet is, if you want non-stop action running code 3 for your entire shift, join a major city police detachment. Calgary, Edmonton, Vancover, Toronto, Montreal etc. From what I've been told, you're not gonna be blowing through any red lights or removing your firearm from your holster during the majority of your career (depending how long it is).


No, the issue in the other thread was your fixation on Code 3 calls, not simply asking if MP conduct them.  If you apply to a civilian police force, make sure you fixate on the number of exciting Code 3 calls you're going to get and the number of times you'll get to draw your weapon during a shift.  See how long that interview lasts...  Personal opinion: if these are the primary reasons you're looking to join a police service, you have some maturing to do before you think about applying anywhere.

For what it is worth, pers in my Det pick up 2-3 quality files per shift on average.  These are the files that actually require work to be done, not issues such as insecurities, traffic stops, street checks, misc complaints etc.


----------



## medaid

They're busy. Since you're not even in yet, your local RCMP or Muni detachment will suffice. The only thing is they're probably too busy to deal with you, so detain yourself... And then knock yourself up against some doors and walls to simulate your would be experience in the local cells.


----------



## Marmite

Hey there, new to the boards.

Looking to join the MP reserves in Toronto area. Spoke to recruiting at CFRG Toronto. They gave the contact details, address etc. 32 Military Police platoon up on Yukon Drive.

Could anyone from that unit let me know what the unit is like? What sort of training are you doing? Is it a good bunch of guys and gals? Are you currently recruiting?

Thanks,

Marmite


----------



## mp_ada

garb811 said:
			
		

> We have MP Guardhouses on all the bases.  Edmonton, Petawawa and Valcartier also have MP Field Platoons.
> 
> The short answer on the difference between the two jobs:  Guardhouse MPs act as the "Police" on the base, along with other functions such as providing Security services to all the units on the base; the Field Platoon's primary purpose is to operate in a field environment in support of the Army while deployed on Ops and on exercise.



Garb, I just wandered across this and had a question about it.  What about officer positions in the field platoons?  I have spoken with an MPO posted to a guardhouse....so just wondering now what the difference in jobs would be at the commissioned level, if any?  And I apologize in advance, i know it sounds pretty self-explanatory, but I really don't like to assume things when it comes to my future career.  THanks


----------



## garb811

With the stand up of the MP Units, the line is no longer as clear as it used to be as the MP Unit now has the ability to task all MP/MPO under its command to do any job at any time but, the short answer is, a MPO in a Field Pl is going to do one of two jobs, they are either the OC of the Pl or the Ops O.  

In the case of the OC they are ultimately responsible for the Pl and its tasks and this is one of the few MPO positions that I would call a "leadership" position vice a "management" position, no matter what they teach MPO at the Academy.

In the case of the Ops O they are responsible for the staff work associated with the operation and training of the MP Pl under the OC's guidance.

For both of these positions you need people who are "Army-centric" because the primary purpose of the Field Pl is to operate in the Field environment and there is not very much police work, if any, unless deployed on Ops.  What I mean by "Army-centric" is they need to have at least a basic understanding of how the Army works, throughout all of the different levels from Section to Brigade both tactically, operationally and administratively in order to be able to function and support the Commanders.  Unfortunately, this isn't something that is taught very well at the Academy so you end up with lots of OJT going on...


----------



## DJj446

hi there, i am in the process of doing a collage course in policing and corrections that is an acceptable course for MP, but i am still not sure what i want to do, and i was wonder if i were to join the reserves as a MP would that give me a any realistic view as to the job of an MP?

-Thanks-


----------



## rocksteady

No it wouldn't...I'm at the CF Police Academy right now and there are some former reservist MPs on my course right now and they didn't learn a 1/3 of the things that we are learning on our course...Unless a reservist MP is deployed they are for the most part security guards...They do not have peace officer status like Reg MPs do...

If you want to be an MP than go Reg....If you want to be a security guard than go reserve....


----------



## medaid

Bravo! Way to snicker at your PRes brethren. Just so you know PRes MPs have also been apart of OMLT/POMLT in mentorship roles. Not to mention that some of these "security gurds" have got bootlaces that's got more TI then you do right now. So why don't we tone down the snickering remarks, and since you've got no actual experience in the field other then being at the Academy, let some of the established MP members hop in?

Not to mention to the OP that there are PAGES of things on this forum. Hit the search function for more info.


----------



## DJj446

thanks for the reply, i have been filtering through the pages on the forum for the last while now and am getting a bunch of my questions answered that way, but what i am more looking for is peoples opinion on if i was going to apply for a reg MP would it be beneficial for me to do the reserves MP whil doing my prerequisite collage course?


----------



## Poppa

Wow, ordinarily I'd post some reply and then it'd start some big thing....but really I'm getting tired of it. The prevailing attitude that we're lesser members of the branch because my course wasn't 6 months...grow up! 
I know what Res MP do...I know what they're capable of.
OP if you want to join a Pl do it. It'll give you good insight as to some of the job MP do. You'll be exposed to more field type duties and soldier skills but this can only make you a better MP in the long run.
Any questions feel free to ask.
1/3 out


----------



## rocksteady

MedTech said:
			
		

> Bravo! Way to snicker at your PRes brethren. Just so you know PRes MPs have also been apart of OMLT/POMLT in mentorship roles. Not to mention that some of these "security gurds" have got bootlaces that's got more TI then you do right now. So why don't we tone down the snickering remarks, and since you've got no actual experience in the field other then being at the Academy, let some of the established MP members hop in?
> 
> Not to mention to the OP that there are PAGES of things on this forum. Hit the search function for more info.



Do you ever stop trying to pick fights or play know it all on this website? (reference your past posts)

I'm actually a remuster myself and I do have time in the field, so before you start to play pokey chest ask questions and get some info...


----------



## rocksteady

Poppa said:
			
		

> Wow, ordinarily I'd post some reply and then it'd start some big thing....but really I'm getting tired of it. The prevailing attitude that we're lesser members of the branch because my course wasn't 6 months...grow up!
> I know what Res MP do...I know what they're capable of.
> OP if you want to join a Pl do it. It'll give you good insight as to some of the job MP do. You'll be exposed to more field type duties and soldier skills but this can only make you a better MP in the long run.
> Any questions feel free to ask.
> 1/3 out



I'm not saying reserve members are any less at all...I'm just going by what my former reservist coursemates have told me what they learned on their 3's in the reserves...The regular force does not recognize the MP QL3 PRes as equivalent to the Reg Force version and there is a reason for that...From what I have seen from the MP reservists on my course I am not surprised...


----------



## Poppa

"I'm not saying reserve members are any less at all"
Actually, you did. 1/3 to be exact.
The Res MP QL3 is not the same as the Reg MP QL3 so why should it be recognized as being equal?

"From what I have seen from the MP reservists on my course I am not surprised..."
So you're going to be top candidate? Show some coursemanship...if some of your mates are struggling help them out. You're going to be working with these cats.


----------



## MP 811

Not to mention that there are a good number of reserve MP's who are actually retired reg MP's and/or civilian police officers who bring a wealth of experiance to the reserve world.


----------



## jerrythunder

Hey, Its been a while since i have posted on here... Im about to graduate college now ( Police Foundations)... im serving in the Primary Reserve in an infantry regiment, i am seriously thinking about going MP( Regs). I've researched the trade online and am trying to further my knowledge of it to make an educated choice.  What the site fails to say is what the selection process encompasses; what are the tests like to get into an MP regiment? i know that there is an orientation day to assess candidate's competences, is there any way that i can prepare more so for these assessments? Im open to everyone's input thanks...


----------



## George Wallace

I might start by reading some of the posts in the forum dedicated to the Military Police.  As a relatively long time member to this site, I won't go on about how to use the SEARCH function, as I am sure you already know that.


----------



## PuckChaser

Flip through this board: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,54.0.html and read all the threads involving MPAC, like George said. There are a few active MPs on the board that will probably respond to a PM with a few direct questions after you've done the research in the MPAC threads.


----------



## CFR FCS

Once you complete your Police Foundations course you can apply through DMCA on line using DWAN for a CT into Reg F as an MP. They (DMCA in Ottawa) will review your CFAT score and if you are eligible without retesting you will be sent to a CFRC for a new in depth interview. If you are successful then the next step is attendance at Military Police Assessment  course (MPAC) which are held every couple of months. If successful at MPAC you will be given an offer. Best of Luck.


----------



## jerrythunder

Thanks, but could you please elaborate more on the Military Police Assessment course and what it is? obviously its to assess your elegibility and competence but things like how long is it? what will i be doing there? etc...


----------



## medaid

jerrythunder said:
			
		

> Thanks, but could you please elaborate more on the Military Police Assessment course and what it is? obviously its to assess your elegibility and competence but things like how long is it? what will i be doing there? etc...



USE the search function and type in MPAC, try Military Police, try assessment center... USE some initiative.


----------



## jerrythunder

Thanks Alot MedTech, those of us who do not spend all day on the site and are looking for very specific answers to specific questions sometimes feel the need to ask a few questions... 

I found this in case anyone is having the same problem, it is a form describing exactally what MPAC is about...

http://www.cfsuo-usfco.forces.gc.ca/adm/pdp-pps/doc/mpacig-gicepm-eng.pdf


----------



## medaid

jerrythunder said:
			
		

> Thanks Alot MedTech, those of us who do not spend all day on the site and are looking for very specific answers to specific questions sometimes feel the need to ask a few questions...



And sometimes those specific answers have been bashed to DEATH in many threads. I don't spend all day on this site, I'm actually quite busy and have a normal 9-5 like everyone else. 

So when you, and everyone else that feels like their question is special pops up and asks something, it becomes rather bandwidth heavy to explain it ALL again. With the same people explaining it ALL again. So the same people that keeps explaining things get a little tired you see, so they just say use the SEARCH function. That's what it's for. But then those people who feel that their questions are special, gets all bent out of shape and argues why they need to SEARCH? 

So ad nauseum it keeps going and going. OR they could just SEARCH, since YOUR question on MPAC has been asked over and over again, you would've found the answer or answers.


----------



## Future Prodigy

I was wondering how many people here were MPs and got hired on without a college diploma education? I ask because I know where I live the Peel Police and York region hire without it. They rationalize that they would rather sculpt you the way they want to and not the way a college curriculum does. I have been told by recruiters to get involved in the community and that this is what matters most.
I was wondering if this is the same in the forces. The website says that, “the minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognized Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency.” Is there any leniency at all to this rule? I am graduating this year from university and do not want to go back to college if I do not have to.


----------



## CFR FCS

Short answer - Maybe. It would depend what your University degree is in. You can go to the CFRC and ask and they in turn will have to ask NDHQ.  There is an unconfirmed rumour that the college requirement may disappear. Go and talk to a recruiter.

CFR FCS


----------



## CBH99

An idea you may want to consider is joining a Reserve MP unit and getting some training/experience through them.  Then, down the road - maybe looking at CT'ing over to the Regular Force.  Just an idea - and one you'd have to verify with an actual MP or thru CFRC.


----------



## xbowhntr

About 6 months ago when I was in the initial application process I had MP listed as my 3rd choice. I was told by my recruiter (oshawa) that I did not meet the requirements and they would not even interview for the position. The did remove the choice from my file. My post-secondary education is in business and management.

I am no expert on the topic but that is the experience I had.


----------



## 4Feathers

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Short answer - Maybe. It would depend what your University degree is in. You can go to the CFRC and ask and they in turn will have to ask NDHQ.  There is an unconfirmed rumour that the college requirement may disappear. Go and talk to a recruiter.
> 
> CFR FCS



I have also been briefed on it so it may be confirmed very soon. I will check into it this week and report back.


----------



## MP 811

I heard it's  gone as of April 1st!


----------



## garb811

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I heard it's  gone as of April 1st!


Now that would truely be ironic...


----------



## The_Falcon

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I heard it's  gone as of April 1st!



Interesting, very interesting.  I basically swore off MP as a CT option, cause while I did one year in a PF program, I left because I wasn't learning squat, and could not justify to myself spending another $2000+ just to have answers handed to me.


----------



## Future Prodigy

Which is the reason i want to avoid taking it. I looked at the curriculum and id say 2/3 of the classes are irrelevant. Lifestyle management, weight lifting, basic computing, and college English are not something I would like to waste money/time on after 5 years in university.


----------



## brendanhm1

Yes.

One option is to go in as an MP Officer using your degree.

Another option would be too join the reserves and leapfrog from there.


----------



## The_Falcon

Future Prodigy said:
			
		

> Which is the reason i want to avoid taking it. I looked at the curriculum and id say 2/3 of the classes are irrelevant. Lifestyle management, weight lifting, basic computing, and college English are not something I would like to waste money/time on after 5 years in university.



All those courses, are actually pretty beneficial to police, lifestyle management gives you guidance on how to deal with the stress of shift work, work-life balance, imporantance of physical fitness and diet. Basic computing, good to know how to use one and the various programs, since they will be a part of your life as a cop.  English, well being able to string two sentences together, is probably a good thing, when writing reports, applying for warrants etc.  

What I was referring to were instructors with no background in teaching subjects like ethics/sociology etc, "teaching" those subjects.  Classes basically were watching cops, or listening about the time they dealt with transvestite hookers, and then handing out a "study guide", which ends up being the mid-term and final exam.  That is what I meant by wasting my time and money.


----------



## brendanhm1

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> All those courses, are actually pretty beneficial to police, lifestyle management gives you guidance on how to deal with the stress of shift work, work-life balance, imporantance of physical fitness and diet. Basic computing, good to know how to use one and the various programs, since they will be a part of your life as a cop.  English, well being able to string two sentences together, is probably a good thing, when writing reports, applying for warrants etc.
> 
> What I was referring to were instructors with no background in teaching subjects like ethics/sociology etc, "teaching" those subjects.  Classes basically were watching cops, or listening about the time they dealt with transvestite hookers, and then handing out a "study guide", which ends up being the mid-term and final exam.  That is what I meant by wasting my time and money.



I think for someone who had already spent 5 years in university, a 2 year PF course would be a waste of time no matter the content of the courses.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Maybe the university was the waste of time........content-wise, of course. :


----------



## The_Falcon

torunisfun said:
			
		

> I think for someone who had already spent 5 years in university, a 2 year PF course would be a waste of time no matter the content of the courses.



If said person had taken something along the lines of criminology, criminal justice, justice studies (noticing anything here), then yeah a PF diploma, would kinda be redundant.  Last time I checked, Kinesiology/English/Sciences/Drama etc, don't teach you things like criminal code, provinicial offences, police powers, traffic management, ergo, that time spent in uni means SFA in relation to a PF diploma.

I am not saying a PF diploma is completely without merit, as many agencies/organization, require you to have one as prerequisite (special constable, provinical offences officers, by-law) since they have neither the time nor money to teach you as indepth as say OPC, or Depot.  It all depends on the caliber of instruction, and where i went it was utter junk.


----------



## Cleared Hot

What I don't get is if the RCMP don't require anything other than High School why do MPs?  Yes, I know that having more would even make you more competitive for the RCMP but they are going to train you from scratch anyway.


----------



## The_Falcon

Cleared Hot said:
			
		

> What I don't get is if the RCMP don't require anything other than High School why do MPs?  Yes, I know that having more would even make you more competitive for the RCMP but they are going to train you from scratch anyway.



Different organizations, different hiring managers, different hiring criteria.


----------



## Cleared Hot

Obviously, but I guess what I meant was that if the RCMP can train someone from scratch I'm sure we can too.  We are already having to compete with other organizations (RCMP and Local PDs) for good people and even with spec pay we don't pay as well, so you would think we wouldn't make it even harder for ourselves by setting unnecessarily high standards.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Your statement about the RCMP makes me wonder if they might change that requirement someday now that recruits actually get paid during their training....


----------



## The_Falcon

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Your statement about the RCMP makes me wonder if they might change that requirement someday now that recruits actually get paid during their training....



I doubt it, they are starving for recruits as is, and the majority of police services don't require a PF diploma, as a pre-req for hiring.


----------



## garb811

The simple answer as to why MP require the Diploma is that adding that requirement was one of the facilitators for getting Spec Pay through Treasury Board.  The fact that several Ontario services had gone to the Diplma requirement in the mid-late 90s was enough for Treasury Board to buy into the fact that there was a post-secondary education requirement for "professional" police.  

Even with the Diploma, we still teach everyone from scratch.  There is too much variance in the curriculum and standards of the various colleges, plus it is the same course for folks with diplomas as for OTs who do not have diplomas etc.


----------



## MrPickles18

If you're going thinking of joining as a reg MP eventually, then joining as a res before you finish your schooling definitely wouldn't hurt.  I was never a reservist but some of my friends have been and it's basically the field aspect of it.  It doesn't hurt to gain some experience that way before joining the reg force.  On my 3s and the course that graduated ahead of mine the top candidates were ex-res MPs.  So there's your proof that it's good experience.


----------



## MrPickles18

rocksteady said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't...I'm at the CF Police Academy right now and there are some former reservist MPs on my course right now and they didn't learn a 1/3 of the things that we are learning on our course...Unless a reservist MP is deployed they are for the most part security guards...They do not have peace officer status like Reg MPs do...
> 
> If you want to be an MP than go Reg....If you want to be a security guard than go reserve....



Rock, watch how you word your posts.  There's a reason people flipped their lids over your comments.


----------



## lil50

I've been an Reg F MP for a while and being a reserve MP wouldn't hurt while in school. Its experience, plus the trade is looking at badging reserves now anyway. I'd rather my pep come in with experience as a Military member than of the street especially since you get your Cpl right off the mark. Your choice man but be prepared to do the mondane tasks as a reserve till you get in.


----------



## steep

So rocksteady is actually right about reserve MP's being more like security guards then police. That being said, it doesn't mean you don't get valuable experience if you want to go reserve being transferring to reg force. 

This nice thing about being a reservist first is that you will get more field experience which will help you in the long run if you ever end up deploying. Reg force MP's don't really do any field training, and I don't think they even do a C7 shoot every year. That's why they end up having a longer predeployment training then other trades.

It's also nice to make a bit of money while you're in school. You can do your BMQ on weekends in the reserves, its hard and requires serious time management skills but at least you'd have it done by the time you're ready to go reg force. Also i know some reserve MP's who have actually been able to work full time with the reg force MP's while still in school before going Reg. They didn't get to carry guns because they were reserve but it was still great experience being on shift .

I hope this helps!

OH, one more question, if you go reg force are you planning on going officer on NCM?


----------



## Future Prodigy

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I heard it's  gone as of April 1st!



Is there any way to confirm this? The recruiter I spoke to did not know anything about it.


----------



## armyvern

Future Prodigy said:
			
		

> Is there any way to confirm this? The recruiter I spoke to did not know anything about it.



Well, one of my guys is headed to the MPAC boards in Borden 26-28 Feb.

Sans diploma, but an OT.

During the MPAC boards back in December when I was in Borden ... one of my girlfriends (MP on the boards) was speaking of the Diploma requirement disappearing 01 Apr 09; so there's something up.


----------



## davidsonr_91

I have been absolutely excited over the past year about joining the res MP cause i haven't got a degree or school around here that will be acceptable for pre rec for reg force MP plus i haven't decided what i am going to do.  I am looking for something to gain a sense of pride, i love drill i love dress and deportment along with shining boots and looking the part along with learning new things. I did my interview today and the captain that interviewed me said that the unit might not like my answers even thought they are good answers so they might not take me as a recruit which means that I would get in on my second choice. Hope there is tons of opportunity and challenges as that is what i am looking for and I have my fingers crossed to get into MPs.


----------



## PMedMoe

I can't even figure out if you are asking a question or making a statement.


----------



## Snakedoc

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> I am looking for something to gain a sense of pride, i love drill i love dress and deportment along with shining boots and looking the part along with learning new things.



Well you can always go infantry  :camo: or join the Navy! ;D
Though most trades of the CF will give you an element of what you stated above.  Why are you interested in the MP reserve specifically?


----------



## davidsonr_91

My question was to maybe find out what the res mps do.  And I want to join the mps cause i want to be a cop one day and that's just another thing that would add to experience is all along with liking the military and stuff like that.


----------



## Apollo

Spoke to Oshawa recruiting on Friday.  They said they received an email recently that stated the post secondary requirement will be gone April 1, 2009.


----------



## CFR FCS

WHOA, slow down some. There is TALK about the College requirement disappearing but until you see it in a CANFORGEN don't plan on it being gone. Way too many factors / levels of approval to be completed before it's changed. 

That being said the MP branch will review files of applicants who have a related university degree like criminology  / sociology and waive the Police Foundations requirement and send them on MPAC.


----------



## PMedMoe

When looking at applicants, don't you think they'd be more favorable to one who has some extra schooling over the one who doesn't?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> When looking at applicants, don't you think they'd be more favorable to one who has some extra schooling over the one who doesn't?



..and I would hope that the answer to that is no. I wish my present occupation would stop taking kids with schooling and start taking adults with life experience. I can't see the MP [or any law enforcement]trade being much different, IMO.


----------



## PMedMoe

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..and I would hope that the answer to that is no. I wish my present occupation would stop taking kids with schooling and start taking adults with life experience. I can't see the MP [or any law enforcement]trade being much different, IMO.



I guess I shroud have said "all things being equal", meaning if the applicants have the same experience, etc, I would think having the extra schooling would put one slightly ahead.  But I definitely get your point.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81

The dropping of the college diploma as a prerequisite was announced two weeks ago by the CFPM at the annual Symposium.  It will be effective 1 Apr 09 and is a done deal.


----------



## garb811

WATCHDOG-81 said:
			
		

> The dropping of the college diploma as a prerequisite was announced two weeks ago by the CFPM at the annual Symposium.  It will be effective 1 Apr 09 and is a done deal.


With that having been said, if you are an applicant or soon to be applicant, THE CURRENT POLICY IS STILL IN EFFECT UNTIL THEN!  Don't run off to the Recruiting Center and start bugging your career counsellor as they cannot act on this yet.


----------



## Apollo

I initially called to enquire if my Ontario law enforcement academy that I attended would be an equivalent to the police foundations or post secondary.  They said that it absolutely could and all I would have to do is provide a course outline of the academy I attended.  Then he mentioned that I might as well wait until April 1, 2009 because of the change in qualifications.


----------



## The_Falcon

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I guess I shroud have said "all things being equal", meaning if the applicants have the same experience, etc, I would think having the extra schooling would put one slightly ahead.  But I definitely get your point.



Well my educated guess for dropping the requirement is that a)They are hurting for bodies (like pretty much every other police service), and b) very very few, if any civy police services required a PF diploma, it would make little sense to narrow your potential applicant pool.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Does that mean spec pay will be re-examined?


----------



## PMedMoe

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Does that mean spec pay will be re-examined?



That's a whole new can of worms, but it certainly may change what level they receive it at.


----------



## MP 811

Spec pay comes into effect after getting your QL5.  There will be no change there.  From what I understand, those wishing to enter the branch without the PF schooling will be going the regular route as everyone else, which means, you should start seeing pte's back in the trade.


----------



## davidsonr_91

Hey all, 
Can anyone tell me what type of criteria the MP platoon will look at when they receive your file in order to be chosen as a new recruit on the platoon besides room on the platoon because I know they have around ten spots to fill?  What things do they frown upon when they look at your file, that will make them deny you into a platoon?  I'm just curious as my file is being completed this week and sent off to the first choice platoon which is primary reserve MP platoon.  Not to sound negative or anything just very stoked.  Thanks any thing would be cool


----------



## Dissident

For the reserve MPs it will be the basic enrollment criteria plus drivers license.

You should also be prepared to do the MPAC as I think the intend is to have us all (reservist) do it. 

http://www.cfsuo-usfco.forces.ca/adm/pdp-pps/doc/mpacig-gicepm-eng.pdf

Send your package in and wait. Make a copy of everything, as things tend to get lost.


----------



## davidsonr_91

So where do they do the MPAC at?  When do they usually do it?  So you are saying I will have to go through a MPAC to get in as a res MP?  Is there anything in the civilian world that will help me out, not saying that being in security is anywhere near the same thing or even close to being in the military but will it help me in getting in as a res MP?  What does the MPAC consist of, kinda looking for someones story as far as personal experience goes.  Any input would be awesome.


----------



## garb811

MPAC is a test so, aside from some items you can find on here by searching "MPAC", you won't get specifics.

Right now you do not need to attend MPAC to become a Reserve MP but if you want to stay a Res MP for more than 4-5 years you eventually will need to as all Res MP will have to take it within that timeframe in order to meet the new requirements being implemented.


----------



## davidsonr_91

Makes sense bout the specifics.  So are they changing the duties of the res mps?  Will they be badge carrying?  Thanks for the reply i am just waiting for my file to get to the unit and was wondering how the process was.


----------



## garb811

Yes, the plan is to have all Res MP be eligible for appointment under Sec 156.  This was discussed briefly in another thread here.


----------



## MrPickles18

They hold MPACs all over the country but usually in Borden ON because the academy is there.  As mentioned they plan on badging reservists but they estimate it won't be for another 5 years.  So unless you're going reg, you won't need to do an MPAC.

For what the MPAC consists of, it's basically a giant test to see where you fall in with regard to the desired competencies for the trade.  Aside from that, you won't get much more info on it without actually going to one yourself.


----------



## garb811

MrPickles18 said:
			
		

> They hold MPACs all over the country but usually in Borden ON because the academy is there.  As mentioned they plan on badging reservists but they estimate it won't be for another 5 years.  So unless you're going reg, you won't need to do an MPAC.


Just to clarify, the plan is to have all Res MP Sec 156 eligible WITHIN 5 years, not to start in 5 years.  The process to bring them to that standard has already started with Res MP already being selected for attendance at Reg Force QL3 starting this spring.


----------



## bradlupa

Just some information for thoses that don't have a degree as of the new fiscal year it will not be need as i was informed.. Now the reason I'm saying this is that i orginally had MP on my list i was told that i couldn't do it because I didn't have a degree or diploma, then after i did my cfat i was told that i didn't need the diploma and if could still have it as a choice if i wanted.


----------



## danman69

I'm a high school student and I want to be an MP in the army reserve. Is that still possible, I mean I'm still a high school student.


----------



## garb811

Yes.


----------



## firm_believer

If someone doesn't get chosen as an MP their first time around, then goes Infantry, can they re-apply for MP at a later time?


----------



## garb811

Possibly, it would depend why you weren't eligible for MP the first time around.  ie.  If it was because you didn't score high enough on the CFAT and scored high enough on your OT attempt, that would be OK.  If you went to MPAC and something came out, then maybe not.


----------



## firm_believer

Thanks. That answers my question perfectly. One can always build an immensely respectable career either way.

**ALSO - Does anyone know how long the process roughly takes to go from a NCM to an Officer status in the Infantry Reg. Force (Once I finish my degree)?

Thanks.


----------



## The_Falcon

challenge-driven said:
			
		

> Thanks. That answers my question perfectly. One can always build an immensely respectable career either way.
> 
> **ALSO - Does anyone know how long the process roughly takes to go from a NCM to an Officer status in the Infantry Reg. Force (Once I finish my degree)?
> 
> Thanks.



Depends on which route you take UTP-NCM/CEOTP/CFR  and no I will not elaborate on each, as you can find all applicable info by searching, or quelle suprise going to the CFRC and talking to them.


----------



## Bando Commando

G'day!

Long time viewer, first time poster.
I've been thinking of joining the CF as an MP. I want to be a police officer in Toronto eventually, and I think that going the MP route is the best possible route, simply because I can learn what its like, and serve the best damn country in the world in the process.   

The route I'd like to take would be PRes MP, so that I can continue with the job I'm in now (security) and stay in Toronto. I understand that PRes MPs don't get the same experience as RegF MPs, but every piece of experience counts, right?

I have a few questions before I bother killing an afternoon on the TTC to go to the CFRC lol.

1) I've read on the CF Recruiting website that you need Police Foundations. This I do not have. HOWEVER. It also says they'll consider work related experience.

The company I work for offers many courses, including Use of Force, handcuffing, defence techniques, tactical baton (the only one in Toronto I've ever seen that offers that), advanced report writing, crime scene management, non violent crisis intervention, tactical communications, mobile patrolling etc etc. Personally, with all the courses and PLENTY of hands on experience (dealing with the public, arresting crack heads etc etc) I think that more than qualifies as experience on the same level as, if not better than, Police Foundations.

*Do you think they will consider that as acceptable experience when applying, or will I still have to go back and do Police Foundations?*

2) The MPs have...by far...the _sickest_ freakin' uniform. Oh man. Mmmmm....black fatigues, black ballistic level 3 armour and a red beret...mmmm....

In regards to that,

*While serving in the PRes, do MPs get the same uniform?*

3) I can imagine that PRes MPs would have a lot less training than their RegF counterparts. However...

*Is the training still conducted at the MP Academy, or is it more LHQ based?*

4) I know its applicable for all MOCs, but I'm not too sure about MPs. I know theres a lot of specialty and advanced training courses for MPs...

*Are the advanced/specialty courses available to Reservists?*



Thank you in advance, ladies and gents! Any and all help would be appreciated.

Doug
Meathead Hopeful


----------



## Michael OLeary

OK, folks, lets stick to factual replies based on personal experience and skip the fashion commentary.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## jann0

Hi I was wondering if there's anyone out there that can walk me through on how to become an MPO through the ROTP program. I've been reading this post but I notice that the latest post date back to 2006. I'm already in the military as a reservist NCM but want to do a component transfer and I'm already in university. any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ComdCFRG

jann0:  talk to the folks at Director Military Careers Administration, who handle transfers from the ResF to RegF, including ROTP.

You can find them on the DIN; if you don't have access at your unit you can get it a recruiting centre.  The centre will also be able to help you find the right site to make an application.

MKO


----------



## lawandorder

I think I'll take a stab at this one and see if I can offer up some help.

Right now MP reservists do not need Police Foundations, but they have swung to requiring a High School diploma.

An MP Army reservist in LFCA typically does a different job than their regular force counterparts and often even different duties that many reservists in LFAA.  LFCA army MP reserves are currently field platoons that do no wear the black uniform (there are exceptions to the rule) but the green combats.  They do wear the red hat once they are qualified.  Their training is technically done through the army but takes place at the MP academy.  

The focus on army MP reservists from LFCA is training, training, and more training. And this training is not usually patrol duty training. There are contracts out there but they are usually in the security and administration side of the MP Branch.

There are opportunities for "advance courses" in policing but that is not to say they are common place or easy to get loaded on to. 

There are many options open to the army reservists in LFCA that I have not mentioned as the list goes on, the best bet would be to call the reserve MP Platoon in Toronto and ask them some questions.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Super_wuman

Hey! My name is Kaitlyn and I graduated from Police Foundations and I was looking to do either Civy Policing or become an MP, and yesterday I made my decision. MP OF COURSE!! I was wondering if people have any suggestions for the interview I will need to do or anything with Recruiting. Also, if you have general recommendations in any sense! 

Thanks a lot! 

Ciao


----------



## Michael OLeary

Kaitlyn, if you go to the Military Police forum and use the search feature from there, you can see if there are any MP specific interview comments.

Note that when you use the search feature found on every forum page of the site, it will only search in the board you are presently in.  Use the main search page for more global searches.


----------



## Super_wuman

Thanks for the advice Mike!  :nod:
And yeah, I have never been on ANY forum before, so I don't understand why people need to yell at me. Maybe it's because he is a crazy Newfie.

Ciao!


----------



## bran

Do Reg force MP's only get posted to reg force bases? or can reg force MP's be assigned to reserve bases as well?


----------



## garb811

Reg Force MP are posted to Reg Force positions.  There are positions in locations where there are no large Reg Force bases, but smaller Area Support Units which have Reg Force personnel such as Chilliwack, London etc.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd.

bradlupa said:
			
		

> Just some information for thoses that don't have a degree as of the new fiscal year it will not be need as i was informed.. Now the reason I'm saying this is that i orginally had MP on my list i was told that i couldn't do it because I didn't have a degree or diploma, then after i did my cfat i was told that i didn't need the diploma and if could still have it as a choice if i wanted.



Can anybody follow up to this? Do certain CFAT scores qualify you for more trades? I'd like to become a regular force MP but don't have a police foundations diploma or a degree.


----------



## garb811

Yes, CFAT scores directly affect which trades you are eligible to apply for BUT, unless you have the diploma, you will not qualify for MP, no matter what the score.  The Branch's plan to open the process to those without the diploma failed, so it is still a requirement.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd.

Thanks for the reply. Do the same standards apply to MP reservists transferring to the reg force?


----------



## garb811

Res MP who wish to transfer to the Reg Force must either have the diploma, or a recent tour in Afghanistan.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd.

I wrote the CFAT today and qualified for all NCM trades and most officer trades. MP is what interests me most. I'll have to decide whether I want to go back to school or do a tour in Afghanistan. 

How long are most tours? I don't know much about this.


----------



## TheHead

It really depends to be honest.  The time frame most tours run is 6-9 months though.  Keep in mine the situation always changes, dates always change, tours always change, etc etc


----------



## bran

Does anyone have a picture of the MP badge? I've looked everywhere for it but can't seem to find a picture anywhere.


----------



## mariomike

ONT said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a picture of the MP badge? I've looked everywhere for it but can't seem to find a picture anywhere.



Google: "canada military police badge"


----------



## Inspir

ONT said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a picture of the MP badge? I've looked everywhere for it but can't seem to find a picture anywhere.


----------



## bran

Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## CorporalMajor

Good day red berets,

A good friend of mine is considering re-enrolling as Reg F 811.  He used to be in the Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa, VR'ed, and three years later suddenly is considering the MP trade.  

He was not satisfied with what the CFRC was giving him, which wasn't of much use to him (for example the NCdt didn't mention anything about the MPAC at all, and even he knows about it).  He is looking for information on differences vice other police forces, the Academy (such as academic mateiral, use of force), pros/cons, as well as the job itself and where it can take him.. 

He asked me to get some emails from a friend of mine already in it, but I was wondering if any of you MPs can help me out.  If any of you could PM me an email address and rank, or phone number, because he wants to ask questions to someone who is actually in the trade.  I'm certain he'd appreciate it.

Servitum Nulli Secundus


----------



## rocksteady

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Good day red berets,
> 
> A good friend of mine is considering re-enrolling as Reg F 811.  He used to be in the Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa, VR'ed, and three years later suddenly is considering the MP trade.
> 
> He was not satisfied with what the CFRC was giving him, which wasn't of much use to him (for example the NCdt didn't mention anything about the MPAC at all, and even he knows about it).  He is looking for information on differences vice other police forces, the Academy (such as academic mateiral, use of force), pros/cons, as well as the job itself and where it can take him..
> 
> He asked me to get some emails from a friend of mine already in it, but I was wondering if any of you MPs can help me out.  If any of you could PM me an email address and rank, or phone number, because he wants to ask questions to someone who is actually in the trade.  I'm certain he'd appreciate it.
> 
> Servitum Nulli Secundus



Have him call the guardhouse in Ottawa or whatever is local to him and ask politely to speak with an MP...If they are a good MP and not too busy than they will probably help him out with some info...

You could also PM me his information (phone number/name/email and when I get back to the guardhouse in early September I will get in touch with him....


----------



## prairiediver

How hard is it to transition from the Navy to MP's? MP's maybe something I would be interested when I re-enlist.


----------



## PMedMoe

prairiediver said:
			
		

> How hard is it to transition from the Navy to MP's? MP's maybe something I would be interested when I re-enlist.



You might want to search the term Occupational Transfer or OT since that is what you'd be doing, transferring from NCI-Op to MP.  Different trades have different requirements that must be met before you can OT.  If I were you, I'd concentrate on the trade you are going to be right now rather than something that might occur in the future.

Also, I'm not understanding what you mean by "when I re-enlist".  You're going on BMQ in Sep, no?  Does this mean you plan on getting out and getting back in?   ???


----------



## BlueJingo

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> (for example the NCdt didn't mention anything about the MPAC at all, and even he knows about it).



The PAT's that are at the CFRC's and at the Front Desk (who are much appreciated, don't get me wrong) shouldn't be answering questions like that because they are not trained in recruiting (i.e. they haven't been on NRC) and they (Usually) haven't been there for a long time.
You should ask your friend to talk to a recruiter who is the SME on MP's... they are usually the Sgt/PO2 who have been there for a while and have experience and they can help as well... that's for the questions on the Re-Enrolling process...

Of course, the *content* part of the MP job...yeah...ask a red beret.


----------



## matt101pwn

Hi. I am turning 20 in August, and I will have graduated from Law and Security Administration in April. I am on the Dean's List, done a bit of volunteer work, and own my own business.  I am thinking of applying now, working out (I know I'll be on a list for a while so I may as well put app in and work out now right?), and awaiting call..

Any tips? Any chances I can get in at 20?

Thanks!


----------



## matt101pwn

Sorry, I also wanted to add I have my CO-OP with the MP's if anyone thinks that may help a bit..


----------



## Mr.Neville

If you have met all the requirements found on the Forces website, then you should be good. Extra volunteer experience can help,  and work experience in that field would also be quite beneficial. Although I'm assuming since you're only twenty you probably don't have any experience in law enforcement. Either way, I wish you luck. May I also mention there is a search feature at the top of the page that is very useful for finding things you are looking for. There are many pages with tips and advice that will be very helpful to your situation.


----------



## Jarnhamar

VancouverIslandHunter said:
			
		

> If you have met all the requirements found on the Forces website, then you should be good. Extra volunteer experience can help,  and work experience in that field would also be quite beneficial. Although I'm assuming since you're only twenty you probably don't have any experience in law enforcement. Either way, I wish you luck. May I also mention there is a search feature at the top of the page that is very useful for finding things you are looking for. There are many pages with tips and advice that will be very helpful to your situation.



Not trying to bust your balls VIH but do you think there is merit in you being a member of the Canadian Forces before you give advice to someone else joining?
To a trade you're not even applying for?


----------



## Precept

matt101pwn said:
			
		

> Hi. I am turning 20 in August, and I will have graduated from Law and Security Administration in April. I am on the Dean's List, done a bit of volunteer work, and own my own business.  I am thinking of applying now, working out (I know I'll be on a list for a while so I may as well put app in and work out now right?), and awaiting call..
> 
> Any tips? Any chances I can get in at 20?
> 
> Thanks!



Apply and see what happens, it's all you can do. Sounds like you're on the right track, so just keep doing what you're doing.

I signed on the dotted like for Reg Force MP when I was younger than 20, so don't worry about that. It's just a number. Age means squat on the MPAC.

Good luck.


----------



## hammond

Good Day,

I am a soon to be CT/OT into the MP trade. I don't have an education in Police Foundation, but my degree was recognized to make me eligible for the trade. With this in mind, I was wondering if anyone could suggest some reading material that would help me when I get on my QL3. I was looking at picking up a copy of the _Martin's Annual Criminal Code_, should I spend my money, or will I be issued one?

Anything else you could suggest to help prepare for my 3's would be greatly appreciated as well. 

Thanks for the help, Cheers!


----------



## ditchpig041

Islandtrooper:

I was a remuster a couple years ago. I went in without any pre-reading. The CFMPA will provide you with all the necessary material. As sad as it may sound, if the course is anything like it was when I was there, you will spend more time holding a rag and can of polish than you will spend holding the criminal code.

Good luck on the course!


----------



## hammond

Thanks for the quick reply ditchpig. That's kind of discouraging, you'd figure it'd be more of an academic course than a C.O.C.K course. So maybe I should be working on my boots instead of reading lol. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Anakha

The QL3 course is nothing like it used to be. There's a high emphasis on academics and while yes there are inspections and the usual military expectations, they are not the focus of the course. Physical fitness is also concentrated on, so it's advisable to start course as fit as you can be. It'll make things a lot easier on you. 

You will fail the course if you don't know your academics or can't perform under pressure. You will never fail because you don't pass an inspection. Take that for what it's worth and focus accordingly.


----------



## hammond

Any suggestions on items to bring to QL3? Joining instructions with kit list doesn't provide much information. 

Cheers,


----------



## garb811

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on items to bring to QL3? Joining instructions with kit list doesn't provide much information.
> 
> Cheers,


A sense of humour, suspension of disbelief and a pair of sprinting shoes?  According to some QL3s I've had work for me in the past, a gaming laptop, Rogers rocket stick and a WOW account were de rigueur as well (a few of them level capped multiple characters on their QL3; guess that's cheaper than dropping your paycheque in Bendovers and the Hug and Slug as was de rigueur in my day)  If you own a car and they will authorize it, DRIVE.  Borden sucks without wheels.

Other than that, not sure what you're really asking, got something specific in mind?


----------



## CBH99

IslandTrooper,

You may want to save your $$ and not buy a Criminal Code of Canada right now, as I'm sure they will make one available to you on course.  (And if they wanted you to buy one, and having your own was critical, I'm sure they would have included it in the kit list)

What I would suggest however, if you do not have a background in criminal justice/police foundations, is to familiarize yourself with something called "Queens Printer".

It might take some navigating, but its essentially a free online source of every Act of Parliament (i.e. Criminal Code, Traffic Safety Act, etc etc) - might not be a bad idea just to familiarize yourself with it, so you have a bit of a background knowledge of certain things.


Cheers & Good Luck


----------



## Container

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> I was looking at picking up a copy of the _Martin's Annual Criminal Code_, should I spend my money, or will I be issued one?



If it isnt in the kit list and you werent told to- dont worry about it. The entire thing is online- you dont need to memorize it. But knowing HOW to read it and navigate it would make things easier for you. 

Im not an MP though- just from a police training stand point.


----------



## JesseWZ

You will be issued all the appropriate statutes, codes, etc or given online access for the portions when they are needed.


----------



## hammond

Thanks for the helpful info everyone and the laugh garb811! I am glad I'll finally be able to give my WoW character the attention he deserves lol. 

Just looking at the lack of military kit that is on the kit list is boggling, after dealing with the kit lists from the courses of my previous trade. I feel like there needs to be more than just 2 sets of combats, 2 pairs of boots, Rain kit and DEUs. 

Cheers


----------



## CBH99

Don't forget your toothbrush...


----------



## garb811

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> Thanks for the helpful info everyone and the laugh garb811! I am glad I'll finally be able to give my WoW character the attention he deserves lol.
> 
> Just looking at the lack of military kit that is on the kit list is boggling, after dealing with the kit lists from the courses of my previous trade. I feel like there needs to be more than just 2 sets of combats, 2 pairs of boots, Rain kit and DEUs.
> 
> Cheers


Hmm...that does seem pretty thin but don't forget, most of your time is going to be spent in MPOPD which you will get issued there.  I'm surprised given you're going to be there into the winter that they aren't specifying gloves, toque etc etc as well though.


----------



## ditchpig041

Island... I was a remuster too....

I made the mistake of packing according to the list and WOW was that a mistake.

As far as I remember for locker layout and whatnot, you will need:

2 DEU long sleeve
2 DEU short sleeve
3 pair DEU pants (2 or 3... I cannot remember)
All you number 1 uniform with both medals and ribbons
If you are army, a spare beret in your elemental colour with the thunderbird sewn on it
Gabordene
CF issued rain coat
2 pair or long sleeve MP shirts, no MP flashes
2 pair of short sleeve MP shirt, same
2 pair MP pants
Winter jacket of your element
2 pair CADPAT entire uniform
2 pair of BLACK running shorts
Red tee shirt
couple elemental tee-shirts
Black uniform golves
Black touque
Black running pants
Black thin running jacket
Toiletries.....
2 pair shoes for running (one clean for indoor, one for outdoor)
Photo of family in a frame...

Shit load of polish and cloth
2 pair of CF combat boots

Your shiney boots...

All the civy clothes you need for 6 months

Good attitude


I think I may have missed a thing or 2, but I left there just over 2 years ago.


----------



## Delaney1986

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on items to bring to QL3? Joining instructions with kit list doesn't provide much information.
> 
> Cheers,



No advice, just wanted to say GOOD LUCK!! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Anakha

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> Thanks for the helpful info everyone and the laugh garb811! I am glad I'll finally be able to give my WoW character the attention he deserves lol.
> 
> Just looking at the lack of military kit that is on the kit list is boggling, after dealing with the kit lists from the courses of my previous trade. I feel like there needs to be more than just 2 sets of combats, 2 pairs of boots, Rain kit and DEUs.
> 
> Cheers



There's no field portion so most of the 'military' kit is not required. Like Garb said you'll spend a lot of time in OPDs which are issued to you and include a black toque and coat for cold weather. That being said, bring warm CADPAT gear nontheless (including long johns, I recommend) as you will be in CADPAT some of the time. Borden gets pretty cold and VERY windy at times. 

Warm PT gear is a good idea as well. Prepare to run outdoors a lot until the ice makes it unsafe to do so.

As for the references, as was stated don't spend any money on them. They're all issued to you and everything is online. That being said, if you are able to prior to course, get stuck into the QR&Os, Criminal Code, DAODs, Highway Traffic Act (Ontario), DCAARs, GPTRs and NDA. You don't have to memorize anything, but you should get a good idea of where things are located and the logic behind how to look up any offence in their respective documents. That alone will give you a big leg up on a large portion of the course.


----------



## JoshKeegan

Anyone hear anything regarding 2014 CT's?


----------



## Canada1!

JoshKeegan -- I'm waiting as well. Haven't heard anything yet. I would imagine waiting until the new fiscal year to hear something.


----------



## Habs

I'm in the same boat. Only contact I had was to do a fitness test to update my MPRR.


----------



## Canada1!

Habs -- Have you completed the MPAC? Also, when did you put in your CT?


----------



## Habs

Canada1! said:
			
		

> Habs -- Have you completed the MPAC? Also, when did you put in your CT?



CT was submitted back in August. No MPAC yet, nothing but an updated BFT. Hoping for some progress soon but am expecting a very long wait.


----------



## Canada1!

I submitted my CT in 2012. Interview in April 2013. MPAC completed last Nov. What are transferring from?


----------



## Habs

Canada1! said:
			
		

> I submitted my CT in 2012. Interview in April 2013. MPAC completed last Nov. What are transferring from?



Armour


----------



## Dissident

In the police world his avatar would be what we call a "clue".


----------



## JoshKeegan

NinerSix said:
			
		

> In the police world his avatar would be what we call a "clue".



Misdirection. His name implies he has some sort of affiliation with the Canadiens, a player perhaps.


----------



## Shamrock

NinerSix said:
			
		

> In the police world his avatar would be what we call a "clue".



I've got a raging clue right now.


----------



## Tibbson

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I've got a raging clue right now.



If you attend the MIR they can give you a cream to help with that.


----------



## putz

Habs,

I put in my CT in March of 2009.   My MPAC wasn't until November of 2009 and then I didn't get told I was selected until July of 2010.  CT is a very long process to go through for MP.  Don't be surprised to hear absolutely nothing until the week or so before MPAC and then not hear anything about your MPAC till months after.  The trade is in the Red right now so it's scrambling for bodies.  I know they just ran an MPAC in Borden.


----------



## Tibbson

putz said:
			
		

> Habs,
> 
> I put in my CT in March of 2009.   My MPAC wasn't until November of 2009 and then I didn't get told I was selected until July of 2010.  CT is a very long process to go through for MP.  Don't be surprised to hear absolutely nothing until the week or so before MPAC and then not hear anything about your MPAC till months after.  The trade is in the Red right now so it's scrambling for bodies.  I know they just ran an MPAC in Borden.



And know that you will hear based upon your ranking from the MPAC.  If someone passes with flying colours they will be the first one called.  If they barely squeek through it could be some time before they get that far down the list to call them, with new people being added higher up the list as further MPAC's happen.


----------



## MeatheadMick

putz said:
			
		

> Habs,
> 
> I put in my CT in March of 2009.   My MPAC wasn't until November of 2009 and then I didn't get told I was selected until July of 2010.  CT is a very long process to go through for MP.  Don't be surprised to hear absolutely nothing until the week or so before MPAC and then not hear anything about your MPAC till months after.  The trade is in the Red right now so it's scrambling for bodies.  I know they just ran an MPAC in Borden.



You would've been on my MPAC lol


----------



## Madjai

Anyone have word of the next running MPAC?


----------



## cwatson91

Hey Madjai! I literally just received my call for the MPAC, it starts April 22nd for me


----------



## Madjai

Thanks for the info cwatson91!  Now I just need to get my broker to get me on it!


----------



## garb811

Madjai said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info cwatson91!  Now I just need to get my broker to get me on it!


Your "broker" has no input on it.  Once your file is complete it is forwarded to the CFPM shop in Ottawa where it is merit listed against all the other MP applicant files.  To fill the MPAC they start at the top of the list and start sending out invitations via the CFRCs.  As people decline to attend, they work their way down the list until the MPAC is either filled, or it is too late to add any more candidates.  It is very common to have a few people attend with only 2-3 days notice.


----------



## dan005e

Madjai for what its worth, I was on the one that ran early March. We had a guy that found out a day or two before that yes he was on it and going. They had to take him off ship to make it. Personally, I had 2 weeks or so. So it seems to vary. My  :2c:


----------



## prashanthontario

Hello Cwatson and Dan005e, 
                                              One might ambush me for my opinion but I prefer joining Military police rather than civilian police for personal reasons. I applied in May 2013, wrote my CFAT in August followed by medical a day after. I was told that my eyes were not good for the trade. So, i had my lasik eye surgery done in October 25. In order to pass the medical, i had to wait 3 months for which i did and passed after a submission of a form from my doctor. Since February, I haven't heard anything back. How long does the whole process take before you even go in for MPAC? I even contacted them and there is no clear answer. Can anyone take a stab at whats happening?


----------



## JesseWZ

A myriad of things are happening. The process differs for *every, I say again, every* applicant. They only run a certain number of MPACs and MPOACs per year. Be patient. 

February to the start of April is not a terribly long time to wait. If you are concerned, call your recruiter. Who did you contact? Was it the recruiting center? They may be waiting for information as well.


----------



## Tibbson

prashanthontario said:
			
		

> Hello Cwatson and Dan005e,
> One might ambush me for my opinion but I prefer joining Military police rather than civilian police for personal reasons. I applied in May 2013, wrote my CFAT in August followed by medical a day after. I was told that my eyes were not good for the trade. So, i had my lasik eye surgery done in October 25. In order to pass the medical, i had to wait 3 months for which i did and passed after a submission of a form from my doctor. Since February, I haven't heard anything back. How long does the whole process take before you even go in for MPAC? I even contacted them and there is no clear answer. Can anyone take a stab at whats happening?



I've assessed on 4 MPACs and 2 MPOACs so far and I've had time to speak with the applicants at the meet and greet the last night.  Thats the time, after the assessments are done, when the applicants can ask questions on the Branch and postings and job discriptions....   During those events I've heard from applicants who have wanted a year or more for the call for an MPAC to others who have had it go through relatively quickly.  The frequency of the MPACs depends upon the anticipated need for MPs for the projected future.  If they don't plan to run many QL3 courses then they will have fewer need to run MPACs.


----------



## Jmurr

Hello,

I couldn't find where to ask my questions on this website because they are fairly specific to the Military Police. 

1. How often does the Military Police Hire?

2. I have just complete my police foundations diploma at a credited college, should I apply right away, or wait until I have more life experience?

3. How competitive is the Military Police recruitment? 

4. Any tips in the recruitment process?

Thanks for the help, I've done my research, I just have these questions that I couldn't find the answers too. I'm 19 if that helps to answer the previous questions.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

1. Always

2. It's up to you

3. Enough

4. Apply


----------



## JesseWZ

Sharp said:
			
		

> As with any job in the army, no experience is required. Any experience you may have is just an added bonus, personally.
> 
> As per the recruitment process, apply and go through a series of waiting.



You are firing well outside your arcs for someone who isn't in the Canadian Army yet, aren't you?


----------



## JesseWZ

Jmurr said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I couldn't find where to ask my questions on this website because they are fairly specific to the Military Police.
> 
> 1. How often does the Military Police Hire?
> 
> External hiring (that is non Occupational Transfers) depends on our numbers for the year. Normally due to attrition the MPs hire from "civi street" every year but the numbers can change drastically from year to year.
> 
> 2. I have just complete my police foundations diploma at a credited college, should I apply right away, or wait until I have more life experience?
> There is nothing stopping you from doing both concurrently. Join a sports team, get (stay) fit, volunteer, don't commit crimes, etc.
> 
> 3. How competitive is the Military Police recruitment?
> That depends on the quality of people wanting to enlist. It is competitive.
> 
> 4. Any tips in the recruitment process?
> 
> That's a wee bit open ended a question... Don't lie, don't commit crimes, get (stay) fit, read books, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the help, I've done my research, I just have these questions that I couldn't find the answers too. I'm 19 if that helps to answer the previous questions.


----------



## Airforcestoker

"You don't have to be enlisted to know something like that."

Wrong on all counts actually.  :facepalm:


----------



## JesseWZ

Sharp said:
			
		

> You don't have to be enlisted to know something like that.



You are giving advice to prospective applicants, without a shred of first hand knowledge of how the military hires, works, or what system is used for hiring. Applying does not make you a subject matter expert on our recruiting system and its standards. 

We do have jobs where prior experience is required. These jobs are only open to internal competition, or in some cases, the right combination of education and past experiences. 

Speaking like you know what you are talking about, without having a shred of a clue, will rapidly earn you the ire of both the membership here, and *IF* you ever get in, your fellow soldiers. 

JesseWZ
_Milnet.ca Mentor_


----------



## Sharp

Just trying to help the guy out. Clearly I wasn't experienced or welcome. I deleted my posts.

Have a good day.


----------



## Tibbson

1.  The MPs are like just about every other trade in that they are hiring, to some degree or another, every year.  Sometimes there are 3 QL3 courses scheduled for the year, sometime there is more or less.  There are always members retiring, releasing or asking for a remuster so hiring rarely stops.  

2.  I'd say apply when ever you meet the requirements.  Having done assessments at MPACs I'd say that people of all levels of life experience apply.  Some do good, some do better and some do worse but it's all relevant to the individual.  

3.  Same as just about any other police department.   

4.  Go in, be open and honest and try your best.  There is no trick.  Either you are deemed suitable or you are not.


----------



## DAA

Jmurr said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I couldn't find where to ask my questions on this website because they are fairly specific to the Military Police.
> 1. How often does the Military Police Hire?
> 2. I have just complete my police foundations diploma at a credited college, should I apply right away, or wait until I have more life experience?
> 3. How competitive is the Military Police recruitment?
> 4. Any tips in the recruitment process?
> Thanks for the help, I've done my research, I just have these questions that I couldn't find the answers too. I'm 19 if that helps to answer the previous questions.



What the heck, I will throw my  :2c:  into the wind..........

1.  As often as any other CF occupation and it's primarily based on available vacancies.
2.  Your police foundations program may be accredited at your local college but the question you need answered is "Is the course I took and the College I attended, RECOGNIZED by the CF for the purpose of applying for Military Police?"  Not all courses/colleges are "recognized".
3.  Much much MORE competitive than other occupations.  So not only will you have to score well on the CFAT and TSD but more importantly, you will be subject to the Military Police Assessment process (MPAC) which is the "killer".  If you are not successful at MPAC, you're done.
4.  Submit an "online" application, it isn't going to hurt.  This way, you will have answers to all your questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Sharp said:
			
		

> Just trying to help the guy out. Clearly I wasn't experienced or welcome. I deleted my posts.
> 
> Have a good day.



You've been reproached for this, by experienced service members, on more than one occasion.

Obviously, their advice has been falling on deaf ears.

Sooner or later, you'll learn to stay inside your lanes.

Here's a little help from the Warning System.

---Staff---


----------



## max1234

Hey guys,

Does anyone know when the next french ql3 is starting? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JoshKeegan

Anyone who is CTing receive an offer yet?


----------



## prashanthontario

Meanwhile, I went on a vacation and returned. I spoke to my recruiting centre and they give me no information except wait. Its hard to do when you have other job offers relating to your education but this is something you really want to do. Oh well... It seems like all you other fellas been through more wait time. So, ill keep my hopes up.


----------



## JesseWZ

I waited 5 months prior to attending an MPAC and I didn't have to go through all the other recruiting steps as I was already in... Keep that in mind.


----------



## JoshKeegan

Since CTs and OTs are picked from the same pool.... anyone receive an OT or CT offer yet into the trade? 


 :camo:


----------



## Jmurr

I'm looking at getting into the Canadian Military police after college, I am just curious how hard it is to get into it once recruited? 

Whats the training like? 

Does any previous drug use disqualify you indefinitely from chances of being hired? 

Is age a factor when they choose recruitment for Military Police?


----------



## Tibbson

The trade is hiring but I can't speak as to the speed of the process.  Acceptance is based on qualification for the trade and your degree of success at the Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC) process which is an additional recruiting step in the MP selection process.

The training is multi phase in thatyou will do the standard CF recruit training before heading to Borden for the trades training during which you cover all faucets needed to be an MP (civilian legal system and laws, military legal system and laws, report writing, court processes, weapons training, use of force...).  Watch the videos on the CF recruiting website to learn more.

Previous drug use may impact but it depends what was taken and when.  The CF recruiting system has a drug policy and the MP process has a slightly stricter policy.

Age is no more a factor for the Branch recruiting then it is for CF recruiting.  If you meet the CF hiring standards you'll be fine.  I've seen new MPs in their 40s when they were hired.


----------



## The_Falcon

Search and read more.  Post less.  Posting another thread asking about drug use prior to enrollment will be deleted start you up the warning system. 

Locked.


----------



## Madjai

Far as I know there are lots of offers going out right now.  2 guys from my unit got picked up and I just got word that I can expect my offer in a couple of weeks.


----------



## KJ465

Sorry to get this thread going again after a few months but, has anyone ever heard of currently serving police officers lateraling into the MP trade? 

KJ


----------



## Dissident

If you mean someone being taken badge for badge, no. I'm not aware of any member who got in bypassing the MP QL3 or going through a shortened version. 

At least one member of this board contacted me because he is in the process of joining the MPs while already a member of another police force.


----------



## KJ465

Hey thanks for the reply. 
I've been in the Mounties for 5 years and I've also been in the infantry reserves for about 12 years also so there's always the ability to apply for a CT/OT.  I was just curious if there were other entry plans. 
I'm only 28 but lately have been getting the bug to try something new. 
Also having said all that, if anyone has any questions about the RCMP feel free to contact me. 

Ninersix, I was on 1-07 also, with 2RCR. Small world. 

KJ


----------



## Coolio

Found what I was looking for! Never mind me.


----------



## mjhannan

AndrewD83 said:
			
		

> MP‘s deal with domestics and drunk driving?
> 
> I am assuming that is civilian domestics and DD.
> 
> I thought MP‘s deal with military crimes...??



MPs enforce Military & Civilian law on DND establishments.  Most CF Bases are just like small towns including housing, social establishments open to both military members, their families, civilian employees and guests.They need to do it all.  When we had permanent bases overseas, our powers extended off base also in matters that involved military members and anyone stationed there accompanying them or supporting them ie. Wives, children, school teachers.  A lot has changed since I retired both in training and especially in equipment.


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

Hey guys

First off, I apologize ahead of time if I am asking a repetitive question on the forum. Don't get mad, if the answer to my question is already posted , I will gladly go ahead and try to find it but I have not been able to do so , that is why I am posting here.

I was told my file is being forwarded to Ottawa , I passed my medical, Interview and just touching up on the final steps of the application. I have been visiting the Hamilton Recruitment center and today they mentioned something along the lines of 4 day assessment at Borden Ontario that will determine my suitability as a MP.

Can someone elaborate for me on it as to what it means and what the process is ? 

Thank you in advance .


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC) is a 3 day assessment of your competencies and integrity - much like if you were to join a civilian Police service.

There will be multiple interviews conducted. If you pass you're suitable for employment in the MP trade. If you are not found suitable you will be required to select another trade.


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

Thank you for the courteous reply.

Is there a way to prepare for it ?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Negative.

You're either a good person and the right person for the job, or you're not. 

I can't discuss anything further about it as there is a Non-disclosure Agreement with all those that attend.


----------



## Inspir

This may be of some interest:

http://library2.smu.ca/bitstream/handle/01/22409/hodgson_kathryn_e_masters_2006.PDF?sequence=1&isAllowed=y


----------



## mariomike

Azlan.s@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> I have been visiting the Hamilton Recruitment center and today they mentioned something along the lines of 4 day assessment at Borden Ontario that will determine my suitability as a MP.
> 
> Can someone elaborate for me on it as to what it means and what the process is ?



MPAC
https://www.google.ca/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=UAxnVfr8LKSC8QewgoD4Aw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+MPAC


----------



## fully_flared

Some real good investigative skills there...


----------



## JesseWZ

fully_flared said:
			
		

> Some real good investigative skills there...



How about waiting until you are actually an MP investigator before sh!tting on someone else for their investigative skills?


----------



## fully_flared

Because it scares me a possible future MP can't google MPAC to find out what it is & what's involved. This topic has been covered many times.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Azlan.s@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> First off, I apologize ahead of time if I am asking a repetitive question on the forum. Don't get mad, if the answer to my question is already posted , I will gladly go ahead and try to find it but I have not been able to do so , that is why I am posting here.
> 
> I was told my file is being forwarded to Ottawa , I passed my medical, Interview and just touching up on the final steps of the application. I have been visiting the Hamilton Recruitment center and today they mentioned something along the lines of 4 day assessment at Borden Ontario that will determine my suitability as a MP.
> 
> Can someone elaborate for me on it as to what it means and what the process is ?
> 
> Thank you in advance .



Having gone through the full process for MP, I'll add that your MPAC, should you make it to that stage, may be held in places other than Borden. Just be prepared for variances in the information you've been supplied from your RC regarding the process details. I also went through Hamilton and although my recruiter was very good, sometimes the info passed on was changed at the last minute or inaccurate altogether. All the best.


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

Thank you, Much appreciated.


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

fully_flared said:
			
		

> Some real good investigative skills there...



Thanks for the criticism, If  you read my post, I asked for some elaboration from people educated in the process , not some bogus forums and websites (except this forum) that are not credible.


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Having gone through the full process for MP, I'll add that your MPAC, should you make it to that stage, may be held in places other than Borden. Just be prepared for variances in the information you've been supplied from your RC regarding the process details. I also went through Hamilton and although my recruiter was very good, sometimes the info passed on was changed at the last minute or inaccurate altogether. All the best.



Thank you, 

From the looks of it , The recruiter was hinting pretty much to stand by for a call and to expect it soon.

I have a diploma (Honor Standings in police foundations ) and almost finished obtaining a degree in Behavioral Psychology but was told my Psychology Degree does not impact my ATT interview.


----------



## Night777

Good Morning,

I am planning on joining the Military Police. I graduated from police foundations and I understand that it was a prerequisite to have some sort of Law or Law enforcement Diploma. I keep hearing that the testing process for MP is identical to the one of the RCMP. Is this correct?

What steps am I going to have to go through until I am part of the Military Police?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mariomike

Night777 said:
			
		

> What steps am I going to have to go through until I am part of the Military Police?



You can check here,

The Military Police [MP] Superthread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/4577.0


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

Night777 said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> 
> I am planning on joining the Military Police. I graduated from police foundations and I understand that it was a prerequisite to have some sort of Law or Law enforcement Diploma. I keep hearing that the testing process for MP is identical to the one of the RCMP. Is this correct?
> 
> What steps am I going to have to go through until I am part of the Military Police?
> 
> Thank you in advance.




I am at Security Clearance with the RCMP and let me tell you that RCMP recruiting is different from MP recruiting.


----------



## hockeyfan19

Not sure if this has been said but could anyone tell me if there is a difference between MPO /MP in the Navy, Army, and Air force?

Thanks


----------



## Dissident

Regular force? No, aside from the colour of your dress uniform (DEUs).


----------



## Tazer

Anyone aware of any upcoming MPAC dates? I received a email yesterday from my CFRC to fill out some MPAC forms for selection. E-mail was pretty vague and not sure if that means I've been selected to attend one or just some more paperwork. Sorry to hijack your thread!


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Tazer said:
			
		

> Anyone aware of any upcoming MPAC dates? I received a email yesterday from my CFRC to fill out some MPAC forms for selection. E-mail was pretty vague and not sure if that means I've been selected to attend one or just some more paperwork. Sorry to hijack your thread!



There's a few pre-MPAC screening forms that you have to fill out... usually a good sign that you'll be heading off to a MPAC soon. Lately there's been 2 per year, 1 MPAC/MPOAC dedicated to RegF only and 1 MPAC dedicated to both RegF and ResF applicants. I can take a look to see if there's any dates; wouldn't be surprised if it is the last week of August.

Maybe you'll get lucky and it'll be hosted somewhere nice like Edmonton  ;D I had a tough time doing mine in Valcartier... I can't speak a lick of French. Meals at the mess hall were embarrassing.  :-[


Best of luck.


----------



## Tazer

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> There's a few pre-MPAC screening forms that you have to fill out... usually a good sign that you'll be heading off to a MPAC soon. Lately there's been 2 per year, 1 MPAC/MPOAC dedicated to RegF only and 1 MPAC dedicated to both RegF and ResF applicants. I can take a look to see if there's any dates; wouldn't be surprised if it is the last week of August.
> 
> Maybe you'll get lucky and it'll be hosted somewhere nice like Edmonton  ;D I had a tough time doing mine in Valcartier... I can't speak a lick of French. Meals at the mess hall were embarrassing.  :-[
> 
> 
> Best of luck.



Well that's good to hear, August isn't that far away! The forms I received were consent & disclosure for MPAC, DND 2788-E. If you're able to find anything that would be appreciated! Edmonton sounds better than Valcartier that's for sure. I can't speak a lick of French either lol.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Tazer said:
			
		

> Well that's good to hear, August isn't that far away! The forms I received were consent & disclosure for MPAC, DND 2788-E. If you're able to find anything that would be appreciated! Edmonton sounds better than Valcartier that's for sure. I can't speak a lick of French either lol.



It was nice though, hot and humid; and the Francophone personnel were friendly and had lots of patience.

Yes, those forms are to be completed prior to attending MPAC so it is very likely you'll be hearing back soon about travel dates.


----------



## Tazer

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> It was nice though, hot and humid; and the Francophone personnel were friendly and had lots of patience.
> 
> Yes, those forms are to be completed prior to attending MPAC so it is very likely you'll be hearing back soon about travel dates.



I appreciate the help, cheers! .


----------



## DAA

Tazer said:
			
		

> Anyone aware of any upcoming MPAC dates?



Last I heard, 14-27 Aug.  But I don't have the location.


----------



## Tazer

DAA said:
			
		

> Last I heard, 14-27 Aug.  But I don't have the location.



Thanks DAA, hopefully with them sending me those forms means I'll be going to the August one. Time to hurry up and wait!


----------



## ratatomik

Hey guys,
  
    New OT here, waiting for a course message. I was just wondering what the accommodation looks like in Borden for CFMPA student? I'm airforce, and pretty much all my career courses where extremely comfortable, so im just curious about what to expect!


 Thanks!


----------



## Dissident

Mods: two per room, 4 per floor with a shared bathroom. One common room on the main floor with a TV and a fridge. Hot in the summer (no AC), but otherwise just fine. It's not the Yukon Lodge, but I don't mind them at all. I've been in Borden on course 6 times now, the lack of a car is a much bigger drawback than the accommodations.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Things have changed.  In my day it was a barracks block.  Not comfortable.


----------



## ratatomik

Thanks!


----------



## trooper142

hey rat! i sent ya a pm!


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

Yesterday I received the consent forms as well.

Basically all it seems to be is the consent to run a CPIC check and SAMPIS and release of information regarding you to the DND.. did anyone hear anything in regards to being invited to the MPAC testing ?


----------



## Tazer

I received an email from my file manager to submit my drivers abstract. No official invite yet though.


----------



## subbie

Hey guys 1st post here. Hello to all. quick bit of intro on me. 27 yrs old. graduated PF in 2013. Added numerous courses on top of that. to many to list here. currently a security supervisor at a community mall. been here for 2 years. Use to sell cars and before the career change I was a finance manager at a car dealership. Did that for 3.5 years. Volunteering as a advanced medical first responder and designated transport officer with St. John Ambulance. I drive and take care have responsibility of our vehicle fleet. ambulances and explorers. I have been doing that for 2.5 years. 

Not going to ask typical questions as I have been browsing and surfing forums and have a good idea of what to expect on the MPAC weekend. Just looking for some help on something. I applied to the MP trade in march of this year reg force through direct entry meeting and exceeding the minimums to apply. CFAT and medical in april. interview in May. Been in back round... I guess from the 2nd week in May. Back round done by a third party as my recruiting officer mentioned during the interview. Until this past Monday the 20th. Prior to this past Monday the 20th on Friday July 17th my current supervisor was contacted for a reference. We are pretty close so he forwarded me the email and it was nice to read " please complete the attached form and return it asap as our client the canadian armed forces is very interested in pursuing this applicant ". That was sent by the individual from the 3rd party conducting the back round. Then the weekend panned out and then Monday I was contacted by the CF file manager. 

I received an email. I was sent some forms to fill out from a file manager in T.O I believe. Stating they needed me to fill out the 1st paper and sign the 2nd paper in 3 sections ( I am hoping people can relate and remember said form ). In the email the file manager stated he needed my drivers abstract as well. In part of the email he mentioned the forms were for my MPAC selection weekend. I am just curious if this only gets me on the selection list or have I been selected for a MPAC weekend and should just wait to be contacted by email or phone with a date. I emailed the file manager but have yet to get a response. Hoping for an idea is all.


----------



## Secbell

Hey Subbie I sent you a PM.


----------



## gn02156668

Hello all ,

I have received a CPIC consent as well and according to my file manager, MPAC will be held on Aug 19-21  and 24- 25 . However I am not sure the reason why would the second assessment  last for two days from 24 to 25 only.

Any insight?

Cheers


----------



## RedcapCrusader

gn02156668 said:
			
		

> Hello all ,
> 
> I have received a CPIC consent as well and according to my file manager, MPAC will be held on Aug 19-21  and 24- 25 . However I am not sure the reason why would the second assessment  last for two days from 24 to 25 only.
> 
> Any insight?
> 
> Cheers



Likely it's an error or something has changed and the 18th is exclusively a travel day. MPAC is normally a 3 day assessment including travel.

The pre-MPAC paperwork is not necessarily an invitation to the assessment. Once given a confirmation and travel order for MPAC, then you are good to go.


----------



## gn02156668

Thank you kindly for the clarification.

Good to learn something new every day.

Cheers.


----------



## Tazer

Hopefully there's still room available for the August MPAC's. Will be anxiously awaiting.


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

subbie said:
			
		

> Hey guys 1st post here. Hello to all. quick bit of intro on me. 27 yrs old. graduated PF in 2013. Added numerous courses on top of that. to many to list here. currently a security supervisor at a community mall. been here for 2 years. Use to sell cars and before the career change I was a finance manager at a car dealership. Did that for 3.5 years. Volunteering as a advanced medical first responder and designated transport officer with St. John Ambulance. I drive and take care have responsibility of our vehicle fleet. ambulances and explorers. I have been doing that for 2.5 years.
> 
> Not going to ask typical questions as I have been browsing and surfing forums and have a good idea of what to expect on the MPAC weekend. Just looking for some help on something. I applied to the MP trade in march of this year reg force through direct entry meeting and exceeding the minimums to apply. CFAT and medical in april. interview in May. Been in back round... I guess from the 2nd week in May. Back round done by a third party as my recruiting officer mentioned during the interview. Until this past Monday the 20th. Prior to this past Monday the 20th on Friday July 17th my current supervisor was contacted for a reference. We are pretty close so he forwarded me the email and it was nice to read " please complete the attached form and return it asap as our client the canadian armed forces is very interested in pursuing this applicant ". That was sent by the individual from the 3rd party conducting the back round. Then the weekend panned out and then Monday I was contacted by the CF file manager.
> 
> I received an email. I was sent some forms to fill out from a file manager in T.O I believe. Stating they needed me to fill out the 1st paper and sign the 2nd paper in 3 sections ( I am hoping people can relate and remember said form ). In the email the file manager stated he needed my drivers abstract as well. In part of the email he mentioned the forms were for my MPAC selection weekend. I am just curious if this only gets me on the selection list or have I been selected for a MPAC weekend and should just wait to be contacted by email or phone with a date. I emailed the file manager but have yet to get a response. Hoping for an idea is all.



I am in the same position as you, I got the same email around the same time as you did. Any input from anyone would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jwicks

Hey guys... New to posting.. I received my papers to fill out for mpac back in June. Still waiting to hear on a date... Has anyone been selected for Augusts mpac?


----------



## Stronghold

Hey, new to the forum too, 
I'm pretty much in the same boat,  I've completed everything up to the interview.  At the interview he said I had extremely competitive scores and said I passed the interview with flying colours. He even started to look up MPAC dates while I was there (this was about a 6 weeks ago). 
Unfortunately, I also haven't recieved confirmation from Ontario via email or phone about MPAC. 

Has anybody recieved confirmation for this august MPAC?


----------



## subbie

I'll play ball. Applied in Feb. Had an excellent Interview and medical in may. same deal. very competitive candidate etc. etc. Got cleared july 21st from the 3rd party investigation. that was 11 weeks waiting to hear about that. same day I was cleared I received the form 2788 for MPAC selection. sent it completed with my drivers abstract with in the hour of receiving it. Just waiting to hear via phone call if I've been selected. I have yet to hear when the MPAC date may be. Ive been in contact through PM's with a guy who got called for it last week. It must be happening soon. hopefully these clearances come soon. I am on pins and needles waiting for a call like the rest of you.


----------



## Stronghold

How did you know you were "cleared from third party investigation". I've had my references called and work sites called.


----------



## Stronghold

Just got the call I was booked for the mpac on august 24th-26th


----------



## jwicks

Got the Phone Call on Friday. Going to Mpac on August 18th.... Any one else for that date??


----------



## subbie

I called yesterday to see what was going on with the paperwork I submitted 3 weeks ago and I am still in the quality assurance check. Basically they check the file and make sure everything is in order paperwork wise and then I go on the merit list. I was told to call back Friday and see if I was listed. So hopefully I get called end of week or next week for the aug 24th date. waiting sucks. congrats to those who got called


----------



## Tazer

subbie said:
			
		

> I called yesterday to see what was going on with the paperwork I submitted 3 weeks ago and I am still in the quality assurance check. Basically they check the file and make sure everything is in order paperwork wise and then I go on the merit list. I was told to call back Friday and see if I was listed. So hopefully I get called end of week or next week for the aug 24th date. waiting sucks. congrats to those who got called



I'm in the exact same boat as you Subbie. My file has been under final review since July 20th.


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

Got notified today that I will be attending the MPAC this coming Monday, Recruiting centre is now pretty much rushing the paperwork and said they will drop it at my house today.


----------



## Stronghold

Nice man ill see you there!


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

Did anyone that attended any of the August MPACs hear anything back or have their work contacted  ?


----------



## DAA

Azlan.S said:
			
		

> Did anyone that attended any of the August MPACs hear anything back or have their work contacted  ?



I wouldn't be surprised if the results are already back with CFRCs and some might see employment offers in the coming week or so.  They usually try and get everything processed within 30 days of the MPAC/MPOAC ending.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Tibbson

If there are no other issues with the applicant's file they (the PSOs) normally know by the end of the MPAC who will be getting offers.  Its just a matter of ranking them with the remnants of earlier MPACs and making the offers to the top applicants.


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

DAA said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if the results are already back with CFRCs and some might see employment offers in the coming week or so.  They usually try and get everything processed within 30 days of the MPAC/MPOAC ending.
> 
> Good luck!!!



Makes sense.

Thanks !!


----------



## Stronghold

I was in the august 21 group and recieved my job offer on September 3rd


----------



## subbie

congrats stronghold. long process and quick turn around to find out you've been hired and shipped to BMQ. All the best of luck. I hate that my paperwork didn't get processed in time  :-[ wait for the next MPAC


----------



## Stronghold

Thanks subbie, best of luck!


----------



## Schilly

I am in the same boat subbie. Got everything except my background done before the August MPAC. I've been told however that I should be getting word on the November MPAC "shortly". Perhaps I'll see you there.


----------



## subbie

lets hope so. I know the last contact I had with recruiting about a week or so ago unveiled that the detachment commander has signed off on my file and given me the green light. So I know everything has been processed and good to go now. The same email mentioned that I should be contacted as you put it "very shortly" once the next MPAC had been established but they did say one more would be run by year end... anddddd we wait haha


----------



## Tazer

Middle of November I was told for the next MPAC.


----------



## DAA

:goodpost:


----------



## Schilly

That is what i was told as well... Mid november... ish...  Everything else is a go and as you said - its high time to hurry up and wait!


----------



## subbie

I was told 3rd or 4th week in Oct.. sooner is better


----------



## Tazer

subbie said:
			
		

> I was told 3rd or 4th week in Oct.. sooner is better



I was told to expect to hear back from them in late October about the November MPAC. The Captain even looked up the dates. Things could have changed though, and yes the sooner the better!


----------



## fruitflavor

just curious I realize MPAC and MPOAC are little different, first one running for 3 days and second for 4. Are they run at the same time?


----------



## TwistTie

Wasn't able to find anything with the forum search function and Google wasn't much help either; I recently spoke with my file manager who informed me the results were received from my MPAC and I was not found suitable for MP. Throughout the MPAC we were told that those selected would, of course, eventually be given an offer of employment. Those not selected will be deferred and will be able to reapply in two years, and finally those found not suitable will not be permitted to reapply for MP.

Needless to say I was pretty discouraged when I found out, especially after I believed I did really well during the MPAC. My file manager wasn't able to give me any information as to why I was found not suitable, saying that it was above their pay grade and only the higher ups would have access to that kind of information. I asked them if they could do some digging and/or asking around to try and get any kind of info, as I'd like to know where I'm lacking and what I can improve on. I was told they would try but it's doubtful to turn up any results.

Wondering if anybody is able to tell me if this information is even available for me to see why I was found not suitable.


Thanks.


----------



## Inspir

You _could_ make an ATIP request. 

Kimberly Empey
Access to Information and Privacy Coordinator
101 Colonel By Drive
Ottawa, Ontario  K1A 0K2
Telephone: 613-944-7225
Other Telephone: 1-888-272-8207
Facsimile: 613-995-5777 
ATIP-AIPRP@forces.gc.ca


----------



## TwistTie

I thought about this, but only if there's no chance of my file manager getting the info and passing it along to me. Last spoke with my FM this past Wednesday so if they don't have an update by Monday I'll make the request.


----------



## JesseWZ

It is extremely unlikely your file manager would be given the reason(s) for you to be found unsuitable. MPACs are played pretty close to the chest (in order to ensure a fair assessment and what not) and you were likely instructed not to reveal details of the process to others. An ATI would be your only solution to this one methinks.


----------



## garb811

The specific reason(s) for being unsuccessful at MPAC/MPOAC will not be released, even via an ATIP request.


----------



## subbie

Do not be discouraged. If MP is really what you are after then put in some more work and re apply. Come back a stronger candidate. Add courses, certificates and make your self more competitive. Maybe there was guys who were older with more life experience, and education. There is a million reasons why they do not select someone. Same can be said on the civilian side of things. I have personally been through 6 processes. 4 processes with the same service. I do not get discouraged. I do more work and return knocking on the door. After post secondary plus dozen of certificates and courses, plus 3 years of 1st responder volunteering, plus work related experience I don't get why I cant break through... but don't ever be discouraged. Work that little bit harder and return a stronger candidate.  

Every time I get the thanks but no thanks email ya it sucks... but you don't give up. They never tell me why I wasn't successful. Just come to terms with the fact that you probably will not find out why they did not select you. You can only use this experience having now gone to a MPAC and build on it when you enter other processes. The MPAC is a very stressful assessment. Probably more so than a civilian process. So now that you have experienced it you should be able to build on it for when you either go back or go some where else.

For me my paperwork did not get processed in time to go to the August MPAC. Now that the paperwork is completed I am hoping to go to the fall assessment. I can use the multitude of interviews I have been through to my advantage so in the future use your experience from that assessment experience to build off of. All the best


----------



## RCDtpr

subbie said:
			
		

> Do not be discouraged. If MP is really what you are after then put in some more work and re apply. Come back a stronger candidate. Add courses, certificates and make your self more competitive. Maybe there was guys who were older with more life experience, and education. There is a million reasons why they do not select someone. Same can be said on the civilian side of things. I have personally been through 6 processes. 4 processes with the same service. I do not get discouraged. I do more work and return knocking on the door. After post secondary plus dozen of certificates and courses, plus 3 years of 1st responder volunteering, plus work related experience I don't get why I cant break through... but don't ever be discouraged. Work that little bit harder and return a stronger candidate.
> 
> Every time I get the thanks but no thanks email ya it sucks... but you don't give up. They never tell me why I wasn't successful. Just come to terms with the fact that you probably will not find out why they did not select you. You can only use this experience having now gone to a MPAC and build on it when you enter other processes. The MPAC is a very stressful assessment. Probably more so than a civilian process. So now that you have experienced it you should be able to build on it for when you either go back or go some where else.
> 
> For me my paperwork did not get processed in time to go to the August MPAC. Now that the paperwork is completed I am hoping to go to the fall assessment. I can use the multitude of interviews I have been through to my advantage so in the future use your experience from that assessment experience to build off of. All the best



I think you need to re read his post.......he was deferred for life.  There is no bettering himself and reapplying to the MIlitary Police.


----------



## Inspir

Something could have shown up during your background


----------



## subbie

Ya that's my bad for not catching that. I would think that if they found something bad in your back round that you did not disclose at the beginning of the process that would be a strike towards your credibility. But then again if that was the case why even invite you to a assessment. 

I can remember someone posting somewhere... Possibly Blue line forums that they once went for MP back in 07 or 08 and during the assessment he brought up some relationship he had with a questionable person. Because he brought it up during the assessment and not at the beginning of the process he was deemed, as he put it, not suitable as well. He had found out after joining the CF some time later that he was deemed to have credibility issues for not disclosing this information to begin with.  He could not re apply. He did however join infantry and did a couple tour's to the middle east.


----------



## garb811

Just to clarify, there can be 3 results:

Suitable - this does not/not mean you will be guaranteed to get an offer.  A merit list is compiled based on your MPAC/MPOAC score and offers are sent out going down the list.  If you have a low score, it could very well be that you will be bypassed before you get an offer as subsequent MPAC/MPOACs are held.  

Unsuitable, eligible to reapply - this is where you are able to reapply for reconsideration in two years.

Unsuitable, ineligible to reapply - self explanatory.


----------



## TwistTie

garb811 said:
			
		

> The specific reason(s) for being unsuccessful at MPAC/MPOAC will not be released, even via an ATIP request.



I'm going to submit a request regardless, if anything just to put my mind at ease. If they absolutely cannot tell me anything as to what made me an unsuitable candidate I can live with that, just have to hear it first. Inspir stated something could've come up during my background that I didn't make them aware of; to the best of my knowledge I divulged everything worth making note of from my past but of course it's possible I missed something. I'll make the request and see what happens.

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Schilly

Hey all,

Has anyone currently waiting for selection notices for the November MPAC serials received any communications thus far?

I've heard through the grape vine that this MPAC is not only the last one being run for the year but is also nearly full - can anyone corroborate that?


----------



## Tazer

Schilly said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Has anyone currently waiting for selection notices for the November MPAC serials received any communications thus far?
> 
> I've heard through the grape vine that this MPAC is not only the last one being run for the year but is also nearly full - can anyone corroborate that?



I called this past Thursday and was told it was far too early.


----------



## Schilly

Sounds good - just curious if anyone had started receiving calls yet is all. I know it goes out in "waves" more or less... At any rate - continuing to hurry up and wait!


----------



## subbie

A couple guys I stayed in contact with who went for the MPAC in Aug. mentioned they did not receive the call until just a few days before it happened. The MPAC was on a Monday and they were selected the Friday before. Very last minute. So who knows. were all anxious. I am sure who ever gets contacted first will post on here and we will have a idea of when it happens.


----------



## Tibbson

subbie said:
			
		

> A couple guys I stayed in contact with who went for the MPAC in Aug. mentioned they did not receive the call until just a few days before it happened. The MPAC was on a Monday and they were selected the Friday before. Very last minute. So who knows. were all anxious. I am sure who ever gets contacted first will post on here and we will have a idea of when it happens.



Two things could have affected that late selection.    Firstly the MP PSO shop was moving from Ottawa to Borden or, more than likely, they had some cancellations they needed to fill at the last moment.


----------



## subbie

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> Two things could have affected that late selection.    Firstly the MP PSO shop was moving from Ottawa to Borden or, more than likely, they had some cancellations they needed to fill at the last moment.



so following up on that then... does anyone know the approx. time they start calling selected individuals. One would think within the next 2-3 weeks seeing how month end is approaching and we are not far off from the Nov. MPAC dates.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

subbie said:
			
		

> so following up on that then... does anyone know the approx. time they start calling selected individuals. One would think within the next 2-3 weeks seeing how month end is approaching and we are not far off from the Nov. MPAC dates.



Viewing some of the other threads ref MPACs and dates, contact etc., you'll find that it varies. I knew a decent amount of time in advance, others on my MPAC weren't contacted until a couple of days before. 

I remember how much the anticipation of that call was killing me. And I hated knowing others were getting contacted and I hadn't heard yet. If you get selected, great. If not, hopefully the next one. Knowing if others are hearing is a catch 22. It can make you feel better, but worse also.


----------



## Tibbson

I've served as an assessor and a team leader for a number of MPACs and I've found some know weeks, if not months in advance and a few know a day or so before hand depending upon when a vacancy comes up.  All anyone can say is they will call when they call.  I know that doesn't help.


----------



## Tazer

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> I've served as an assessor and a team leader for a number of MPACs and I've found some know weeks, if not months in advance and a few know a day or so before hand depending upon when a vacancy comes up.  All anyone can say is they will call when they call.  I know that doesn't help.



Out of curiosity, are you allowed to discuss the criteria that goes into someone being selected for MPAC? As in why does person A get chosen over person B? Understandable if you're not allowed to say anything.


----------



## Tibbson

To maintain the integrity of the process we are really not allowed to discuss it.


----------



## mariomike

Tazer said:
			
		

> Understandable if you're not allowed to say anything.


----------



## Tazer

Sounds about right to the reply I was expecting! haha


----------



## mariomike

Tazer said:
			
		

> Sounds about right to the reply I was expecting! haha



It never hurts to ask.  

Glad you took it as a joke.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Tazer said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, are you allowed to discuss the criteria that goes into someone being selected for MPAC? As in why does person A get chosen over person B? Understandable if you're not allowed to say anything.



Whoever has the least-lame username on army 


(...and no, I'm not making fun of anyone's username...in case anyone's touchy [cuz THAT never happens]..I'm tired...it was funny to me.)


----------



## Schilly

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Whoever has the least-lame username on army
> 
> 
> (...and no, I'm not making fun of anyone's username...in case anyone's touchy [cuz THAT never happens]..I'm tired...it was funny to me.)



+1 - seems as good as any other way to make selections =D


----------



## subbie

Just contacted and selected for the MPAC being held Nov. 17th-20th. so excited


----------



## Schilly

subbie said:
			
		

> Just contacted and selected for the MPAC being held Nov. 17th-20th. so excited



Same here - I will see you in Borden.


----------



## Ryan123

Hey guys

First post. Just introducing myself. I'm a 7 year reserve MCpl pursuing a career in law enforcement. Got deferred from my first choice home town civy police force (SHOCKING, I KNOW) so thinking I might try a CT to RegF MP NCM. I'm a university grad (BA double major Soci/Poli Sci) and fairly involved with the reserves and have life experience. I'm going to nitpick the forums and hook with up a buddy of mine who's been an MP for a while now and pick his brains. If I can't find answers to my other questions I'll turn here.


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

Hey Guys,

Just a quick update, I was offered an employment offer with MP this last Friday (Which I obv. took). I am scheduled to fly to Montreal on Jan. 11 for BMQ and Jan.07 is the oath.

Good luck to everyone attending the upcoming MPAC.


----------



## Tazer

Azlan.S said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update, I was offered an employment offer with MP this last Friday (Which I obv. took). I am scheduled to fly to Montreal on Jan. 11 for BMQ and Jan.07 is the oath.
> 
> Good luck to everyone attending the upcoming MPAC.



Congrats Azlan!


----------



## Stronghold

Hey guys I had the mpac in august and recieved a job offer and currently in BMQ week 9 right now, if you guys have any questions send me a message and I'll reply back when I can


----------



## subbie

Has anyone that attended MPAC in NOV heard anything yet. least check with recruiting showed a decision had not been reached yet. Just curious


----------



## Tibbson

Decisions ref suitable/unsuitable were made before the staff left.  From there the rankings are done by the PSO staff, providing the rest of the applicant's file is complete.  We've always said it could be 6-8 weeks before people are notified but given the Christmas break it could take a bit longer.


----------



## Schilly

Hey Everyone,

Was in the November 21 MPAC - got my offer of enrollment yesterday to start on 08 FEB 16.


----------



## Habs

Anyone else on the QL3 MP course starting 16 Jan?


----------



## samuraai2

Hello Guys!

I have applied to the Military Police Officer trade and since then was looking for more insights into the profession as a whole. Even though the recruiters provided me with the basic information I would be very interested in knowing from the current Military Police Officers of what the trade is all about? I understand that Military Police Officer do administrative work mainly. I have a degree in computer engineering and I thought that I can eventually use it to specialize in Cyber Security and Investigations. It would be very helpful if some current Military Police Officers could answer few of my questions.

Thanks in advance!

1. Many people mention that the Military Police Officers usually lead a MP platoon. I understand that it is one of the postings that the MPOs get. Or is this the type of job most MPOs do?


2. I understand that all Canadian forces members move every 2-3 years usually. I was also told that in some trades you stay in one place for a long time and the move is not that often. How does it work with the MPOs?


3. Do MPOs get deployed often?


4. I understand that most of the MPOs work is administrative. Do they do carry a badge like the MP? Do they do investigations once in a while?


----------



## samuraai2

Hello Guys!

I have applied to the Military Police Officer trade and since then was looking for more insights into the profession as a whole. Even though the recruiters provided me with the basic information I would be very interested in knowing from the current Military Police Officers of what the trade is all about? I understand that Military Police Officer do administrative work mainly. I have a degree in computer engineering and I thought that I can eventually use it to specialize in Cyber Security and Investigations. It would be very helpful if some current Military Police Officers could answer few of my questions.

Thanks in advance!

1. Many people mention that the Military Police Officers usually lead a MP platoon. I understand that it is one of the postings that the MPOs get. Or is this the type of job most MPOs do?


2. I understand that all Canadian forces members move every 2-3 years usually. I was also told that in some trades you stay in one place for a long time and the move is not that often. How does it work with the MPOs?


3. Do MPOs get deployed often?


4. I understand that most of the MPOs work is administrative. Do they do carry a badge like the MP? Do they do investigations once in a while?


----------



## samuraai2

Hello Guys!

I have applied to the Military Police Officer trade and since then was looking for more insights into the profession as a whole. Even though the recruiters provided me with the basic information I would be very interested in knowing from the current Military Police Officers of what the trade is all about? I understand that Military Police Officer do administrative work mainly. I have a degree in computer engineering and I thought that I can eventually use it to specialize in Cyber Security and Investigations. It would be very helpful if some current Military Police Officers could answer few of my questions.

Thanks in advance!

1. Many people mention that the Military Police Officers usually lead a MP platoon. I understand that it is one of the postings that the MPOs get. Or is this the type of job most MPOs do?


2. I understand that all Canadian forces members move every 2-3 years usually. I was also told that in some trades you stay in one place for a long time and the move is not that often. How does it work with the MPOs?


3. Do MPOs get deployed often?


4. I understand that most of the MPOs work is administrative. Do they do carry a badge like the MP? Do they do investigations once in a while?


----------



## The Bread Guy

Good day, samuraai2

I'm sure you've read these, so you must know that posting the same questions in more than one place is considered spamming, riiiiiiiiiight?

1)  Learn to search.
2)  Patience.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## samuraai2

Hi, I never meant that. Just thought of raising the questions in few ongoing discussions such that people who are already following a related topic would answer as well. Just to reach up to more people. Never meant to spam. I apologize if it looked so..



			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Good day, samuraai2
> 
> I'm sure you've read these, so you must know that posting the same questions in more than one place is considered spamming, riiiiiiiiiight?
> 
> 1)  Learn to search.
> 2)  Patience.
> 
> *Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## mariomike

samuraai2 said:
			
		

> I have applied to the Military Police Officer trade and since then was looking for more insights into the profession as a whole.



In addition to this MP Super-thread, you may also find these _other_  discussions about MP Officer ( MPO ) interesting and informative,

Questions about MP vs MPO  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/97835.25

Majors that can be used to be an MPO  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/117185.0

MPO transfer to civilian police?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/89768.0

MPO and MP?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/37489.0

MPO Reserve Requirements  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121343.0

Education Requirements to become a MP or MPO  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/32608.75

MP MPO statistic?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107710.0

MPO vs CivPol Commissioned Officer  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118738.0

Planning to pursue career of MPO pls help me. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/63572.0

MPO Misc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/85449.0

MP officier  ( English thread)

Military Police Officer  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/116992.0

Applied for MP Officer  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120844.0

etc...

You can also check the Forces.ca and Recruiting.ca websites.

Edit to add



			
				samuraai2 said:
			
		

> I would be very interested in knowing from the current Military Police Officers of what the trade is all about?



The Military Police [MP] Superthread  MPO
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22The+Military+Police+%5BMP%5D+Superthread%22+MPO&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=-o6hVpyIM6yC8QeAhrvQAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22The+Military+Police+%5BMP%5D+Superthread%22+MPO&start=0


----------



## garb811

samuraai2 said:
			
		

> Hello Guys!
> 
> I have applied to the Military Police Officer trade and since then was looking for more insights into the profession as a whole. Even though the recruiters provided me with the basic information I would be very interested in knowing from the current Military Police Officers of what the trade is all about? I understand that Military Police Officer do administrative work mainly. I have a degree in computer engineering and I thought that I can eventually use it to specialize in Cyber Security and Investigations. It would be very helpful if some current Military Police Officers could answer few of my questions.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I take it you're applying Reg Force?  If so, please be aware that your degree will cause this to be an uphill battle for you as it is not one of our preferred degrees.  MPO is exceptionally competitive as the numbers accepted as DEO are counted in the single digits most years.



> 1. Many people mention that the Military Police Officers usually lead a MP platoon. I understand that it is one of the postings that the MPOs get. Or is this the type of job most MPOs do?


Do you mean a field Platoon, which work with the CMBGs?  If so, there are only a 6 x hard MPO positions there (1 x Snr Capt, 1 x Lt/Jnr Capt) and it is fair to say most MPO will not spend time with a Field Pl. 



> 2. I understand that all Canadian forces members move every 2-3 years usually. I was also told that in some trades you stay in one place for a long time and the move is not that often. How does it work with the MPOs?


It all depends.  If your initial positing is to a place like Shilo, Bagotville or Wainwright, you will move fairly soon after (3-4 years).  If you hit a place like Ottawa...a recently retired former CFPM openly boasted he stayed put in Ottawa for 22 years in his retirement message.



> 3. Do MPOs get deployed often?


Again, it depends.  On missions of any real size, MPO will deploy with it.  Smaller missions can deploy with a WO in charge.  As with postings, some get tagged multiple times, others are running around with none and are quite happy about that.



> 4. I understand that most of the MPOs work is administrative. Do they do carry a badge like the MP? Do they do investigations once in a while?


Yes, MPO are credentialed, it is required to exercise the oversight function of MP.  Unless there are special circumstances, MPO will not conduct investigations.


----------



## samuraai2

Thanks mariomike



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> In addition to this MP Super-thread, you may also find these _other_  discussions about MP Officer ( MPO ) interesting and informative,
> 
> Questions about MP vs MPO
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/97835.25
> 
> Majors that can be used to be an MPO
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/117185.0
> 
> MPO transfer to civilian police?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/89768.0
> 
> MPO and MP?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/37489.0
> 
> MPO Reserve Requirements
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/121343.0
> 
> Education Requirements to become a MP or MPO
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/32608.75
> 
> MP MPO statistic?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/107710.0
> 
> MPO vs CivPol Commissioned Officer
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/118738.0
> 
> Planning to pursue career of MPO pls help me.
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/63572.0
> 
> MPO Misc
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/85449.0
> 
> MP officier  ( English thread)
> 
> Military Police Officer
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/116992.0
> 
> Applied for MP Officer
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/120844.0
> 
> etc...
> 
> You can also check the Forces.ca and Recruiting.ca websites.
> 
> Edit to add
> 
> The Military Police [MP] Superthread  MPO
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22The+Military+Police+%5BMP%5D+Superthread%22+MPO&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=-o6hVpyIM6yC8QeAhrvQAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22The+Military+Police+%5BMP%5D+Superthread%22+MPO&start=0


----------



## samuraai2

Thanks garb811. Do the MPOs get to chose on which field they specialize in? 

I see the following in the Forces website:

SPECIALTY TRAINING
Military Police Officers may be offered the opportunity to develop specialized skills through formal courses and on-the-job training, including:

Criminal Identification Specialist
Polygraph Examiner
Major Crime Investigator
Crime Scene Manager
Major Case Team commander
Drug Investigator
Aircraft Security Specialist
Sexual Assault and Fraud Investigations
Homicide investigation
Forensic identification
Undercover operative
Close protection
Army tactical operations
Executive police development

As they progress in their career, Military Police Officers who demonstrate the required ability and potential will be offered advanced training. Available courses include:

Information Security Investigation Specialist
Criminal Investigator
Counter-Human Intelligence Specialist
Surveillance Operator
Officer Safety Instructor
Senior Police Administration

Most of the specializations on the top sound very interesting and are not usually available with the Civilian agencies. Can the MPOs choose to specialize in one of the above mentioned specialties based on interest or is it decided by the forces on which officer goes into a particular speciality?



			
				garb811 said:
			
		

> I take it you're applying Reg Force?  If so, please be aware that your degree will cause this to be an uphill battle for you as it is not one of our preferred degrees.  MPO is exceptionally competitive as the numbers accepted as DEO are counted in the single digits most years.
> Do you mean a field Platoon, which work with the CMBGs?  If so, there are only a 6 x hard MPO positions there (1 x Snr Capt, 1 x Lt/Jnr Capt) and it is fair to say most MPO will not spend time with a Field Pl.
> It all depends.  If your initial positing is to a place like Shilo, Bagotville or Wainwright, you will move fairly soon after (3-4 years).  If you hit a place like Ottawa...a recently retired former CFPM openly boasted he stayed put in Ottawa for 22 years in his retirement message.
> Again, it depends.  On missions of any real size, MPO will deploy with it.  Smaller missions can deploy with a WO in charge.  As with postings, some get tagged multiple times, others are running around with none and are quite happy about that.
> Yes, MPO are credentialed, it is required to exercise the oversight function of MP.  Unless there are special circumstances, MPO will not conduct investigations.


----------



## DAA

garb811 said:
			
		

> I take it you're applying Reg Force?  If so, please be aware that your degree will cause this to be an uphill battle for you as it is not one of our preferred degrees.



Yup, the degree does not meet the minimum Entry Standard for MPO, therefore, you are not eligible to apply for that occupation.


----------



## samuraai2

For example, Information Security Investigation Specialist is available as a civilian job (not as a sworn in officer) in the local services. And these jobs are few and far between.  




			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> With the exceptions of Aircraft Security Specialist and Army tactical operations, which ones are you referring to?


----------



## samuraai2

Yeah. I was told by the recruiter too that my degree is not a preferred one for the MPO trade. I am looking to upgrade as required through the paid education program.



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> To add to the above,
> 
> Military Police (reg force) Academic req  ( Locked. Unable to quote, so will copy/paste. )
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/99439/post-1018901.html#msg1018901
> Reply #1
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> MPO
> 
> DEO
> 
> The ideal MPO candidate has an undergraduate degree from a recognized Canadian university in any of the following programs:
> 
> - Criminal Justice
> 
> - Criminology
> 
> - Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management
> 
> - Justice Studies
> 
> - Law
> 
> - Police Science
> 
> - Psychology
> 
> - Sociology
> 
> It is also acceptable, though less desirable, to have any undergraduate degree from a recognized Canadian university.  In such case, applicants also require relevant experience in policing, such as employment in Federal, Provincial or Municipal law enforcement or security organizations (e.g. the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, the Ontario Provincial Police, the Ottawa Regional Police, Corrections, the Canadian Security Intelligence Service, the Canada Border Services Agency, etc "
> 
> END QUOTE


----------



## garb811

mariomike:  I know you love showing off your googlefu by digging up and posting/referring to previously posted information but sometimes you need to stop and think if it is actually beneficial to do that.  In this case, you have managed to produce a list of degrees that is FIVE years out of date.

This is the current list of acceptable degrees for MPO, effective 5 May 15:

- Criminal Justice
- Criminology
- Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management
- Justice Studies (including Law & Justice and Human Justice)
- Law (including Law & Society)
- Police Science / Studies
- Psychology
- Sociology
- Baccalauréat en sécurité publique
- Baccalauréat en sécurité et études policières 

I only post that for illustrative purposes; what is acceptable today may not be tomorrow and vice versa (ie.  If the MPO trade goes RED it is possible to apply with ANY degree, although recruiting is NOT our problem with MPO strength so unless you have one of the preferred degrees you're still going to be a less than attractive candidate).  

As with all things recruiting, the best bet is to always check with a recruiter as to what the current standard is.


----------



## garb811

samuraai2 said:
			
		

> Thanks garb811. Do the MPOs get to chose on which field they specialize in?
> 
> I see the following in the Forces website:
> 
> SPECIALTY TRAINING
> Military Police Officers may be offered the opportunity to develop specialized skills through formal courses and on-the-job training, including:
> 
> Criminal Identification Specialist
> Polygraph Examiner
> Major Crime Investigator
> Crime Scene Manager
> Major Case Team commander
> Drug Investigator
> Aircraft Security Specialist
> Sexual Assault and Fraud Investigations
> Homicide investigation
> Forensic identification
> Undercover operative
> Close protection
> Army tactical operations
> Executive police development
> 
> As they progress in their career, Military Police Officers who demonstrate the required ability and potential will be offered advanced training. Available courses include:
> 
> Information Security Investigation Specialist
> Criminal Investigator
> Counter-Human Intelligence Specialist
> Surveillance Operator
> Officer Safety Instructor
> Senior Police Administration
> 
> Most of the specializations on the top sound very interesting and are not usually available with the Civilian agencies. Can the MPOs choose to specialize in one of the above mentioned specialties based on interest or is it decided by the forces on which officer goes into a particular speciality?


The reality is, most MPO do not specialize.  They may be given specialized training in order to carry out their currently assigned duties (ie. Invest Course if posted to CFNIS, Counter-Intelligence if posted to CFNCIU, Computer Forensics if posted to ICTU) but given the career path MPO follow, they will not stay in those positions for long, although they may cycle back into that Unit later in their career at a higher rank.  Further, while you can express an interest in a posting to a specialty Unit, the reality is those positions are scarce and you may never see them.



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> According to their website. most of the job opportunities, including that one, in the local police service where I live and worked, are civilian: "over 180 uniform and over 300 different civilian job opportunities."


What's the point of making this post?  He has already stated he has researched those jobs in the civilian services.  This is a thread about MP/MPO, not Metro Toronto.


----------



## mariomike

garb811 said:
			
		

> In this case, you have managed to produce a list of degrees that is FIVE years out of date.



I provided a link. I added nothing to it.

If you believe the _*linked*_  post is not accurate, perhaps you should reply to it? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/99439/post-1018901.html#msg1018901


----------



## garb811

mariomike said:
			
		

> I provided a link. I added nothing to it.
> 
> If you believe the _*linked*_  post is not accurate, perhaps you should reply to it?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/99439/post-1018901.html#msg1018901


 :facepalm:

I never said you added anything.  I did say the list you provided (via your googlefued list of links) is FIVE years old and no longer the proper list.  

I do not "believe" the list is inaccurate, I know it is because I can look at the actual, valid, list whenever I want and I also know that list has been reviewed and updated several times over the last five years.  Don't "believe" me?  I provided the date the current list was published.  

There is no point in me replying to a thread which is FIVE years old because, as I pointed out, what is valid today might not be valid tomorrow and some of us have better things to do with our time than sit on army.ca all day long.  

I can't be bothered to read through all the links you provided but my trade has gone through so many changes over the last five years that probably 75% of the threads in this sub-forum are so stale dated as to be useless.

Again, the best source of information is a RECRUITER for all things recruiting related, or a current answer from a SME for anything else, not a thread FIVE years old simply because it still exists on the interwebathingamadingy and you can dig it up via google.


----------



## samuraai2

Thanks garb811. That was helpful. 



			
				garb811 said:
			
		

> The reality is, most MPO do not specialize.  They may be given specialized training in order to carry out their currently assigned duties (ie. Invest Course if posted to CFNIS, Counter-Intelligence if posted to CFNCIU, Computer Forensics if posted to ICTU) but given the career path MPO follow, they will not stay in those positions for long, although they may cycle back into that Unit later in their career at a higher rank.  Further, while you can express an interest in a posting to a specialty Unit, the reality is those positions are scarce and you may never see them.
> What's the point of making this post?  He has already stated he has researched those jobs in the civilian services.  This is a thread about MP/MPO, not Metro Toronto.


----------



## samuraai2

Hello garb811,

I understand that the MPO applicants undergo the MPOAC just like the MP applicants undergo the MPAC. I also understand that due to the agreement, the applicants can not discuss anything regarding the assessment. There are many discussions focusing on the MPAC whereas I don't see much information regarding the MPOAC. Is MPOAC significantly different than the MPAC or is it just the officer version of the MPAC?

Thanks!


----------



## garb811

It is the same basic assessment but with a few additional items for Officers.  If you get sent, you will get a package that lays it all so you know what to expect, just not the specifics of each part of the process.


----------



## Grease monkey101

What is the time limit to lay charges under the NDA from the day of the alleged offence ie sect 129 or sect 97 ? any ref will help


----------



## garb811

QR&Os: Volume II - Chapter 107 - Table of Contents Preparation, Laying and Referral of Charges

Whoops, sorry, also this:  QR&O 108.05 – SUMMARY PROCEEDINGS - JURISDICTION – LIMITATION PERIOD


----------



## rifleman17

Quick question for any currently serving MPs, or anyone else in the know:

Does anyone here know of anybody who made the move over to RegF Military Police from a civilian policing agency?  I know of many people who did the opposite, moving to civilian policing from MP, but not the other way around.

Also hypothetically, if one were to make such a move, would the CF even look at prior civilian law enforcement training and experience?

*EDIT* - nevermind....I found a threat that talks about just thing sort of thing.  Sorry.


----------



## Sir Robert Peel

Just wondering how often the run MPAC and if anyone knew when the next one is being held. Thank you for any info provided.


----------



## geegee

no more MPAC for people applying as reservists to the MP trade...was just told by the detachment recruiter!!!


----------



## Inspir

Keep in mind you will not do any 'real' policing until you pass the MPAC. So much for the idea of badged reservists.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Inspir said:
			
		

> Keep in mind you will not do any 'real' policing until you pass the MPAC. So much for the idea of badged reservists.



It's actually solved our recruitment problems. The biggest delay was trying to get people on an MPAC and waiting for their result. 

You don't need MPAC to do the bulk of Res MP Field Work. 

A lot of Reservists get on a good gig or overseas tasking of some sort and never want to badge, if you do, you have to go and do the MPAC then. If you're not found suitable, there's no penalty other than you cannot be employed in a policing role.


----------



## Dissident

When I got in in 2003 as a reservist we didn't need MPAC. Recruiting standards were the same as for infantry. (I have college credits, but nothing related to policing).

I was told:
-You'll probably never go on tour.
-There's almost no chance you will work on patrols.
-You will never have a badge.

Well, I am 3 for 3. I'm actually deployed right now as a shift 2IC. So not initially doing an MPAC is not a deal killer in the long run.

Reservists not having to get MPACed in order to be recruited is fine by me. I have been begging for troops for years now...


----------



## cac1993

Anyone know how many MP's they're taking this year? I've heard a few different numbers.
And anyone know when the next selection/intake will be.
I've completed my MPAC.. just waiting for a job offer (hopefully)
Thanks


----------



## cac1993

For anyone in the waiting game like myself.. There is a selection coming up May 30th. Good luck.


----------



## Ryan123

I've had my CT in since early January. Haven't heard anything back at all. Most of the way through my RCMP application, and also will be riding along with the MPs in Edmonton here soon.


----------



## mariomike

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. For reference,

Military Police  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123246.0.html
Q: "I was wondering can I become a military police if Crime, Law and Justice Studies was my minor in University?" 

A: "If you are planning the NCM route, your degree must be from an accredited Canadian University (University of Saskatchewan is such) . . . however your degree must be in either Criminology, Justice Studies, Criminal Justice, Police Sciences or Studies, Law, Psychology, Sociology or Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management."


----------



## cac1993

Realize this thread hasn't been replied to in a while, but just looking for MP applicants out there. 
Anyone waiting to go on MPAC or already finished and awaiting selection?


----------



## mendozajoshua92.

One more thing please. On the CAF website it says that to be a Military Police Officer they are preferably looking at a degree in law. Do I have to have a degree in law or can it be other degrees not related to law at all for example biology, environmental sciences, civil engineering etc? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspir

Andraste said:
			
		

> Good morning,
> 
> I am assuming you are talking about joining as an NCM MP and not an officer?  If you are planning the NCM route, your degree must be from it an accredited Canadian University (University of Saskatchewan is such) . . . however your degree must be in either Criminology, Justice Studies, Criminal Justice, Police Sciences or Studies, Law, Psychology, Sociology or Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andraste


----------



## militaryfamily14

Has anyone ever gone through the process from CFAT to Job Offer for Military Police (NCM process) is it any different from any other trade? I've heard multiple different things.


----------



## militaryfamily14

I'm currently at my "Medical/Interview" process. I'm not sure what is next for the Military Police part? 

I saw "MPAC" stuff. Question, what is that? Do you do that before your job offer?


----------



## mariomike

militaryfamily14 said:
			
		

> I saw "MPAC" stuff. Question, what is that?



What is MPAC?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/96653.0

See also,

MPAC
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+PAC&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=YzRjV6jGAceC8QfHiYvgCA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+MPAC


----------



## militaryfamily14

Yes, I have police foundations and am considered "Semi Skilled"


----------



## mendozajoshua92.

Do I need a degree in Law, Criminology etc. To become a Military Police Officer? Or can I have any degree?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

mendozajoshua92. said:
			
		

> Do I need a degree in Law, Criminology etc. To become a Military Police Officer? Or can I have any degree?





			
				garb811 said:
			
		

> This is the current list of acceptable degrees for MPO, effective 5 May 15:
> 
> - Criminal Justice
> - Criminology
> - Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management
> - Justice Studies (including Law & Justice and Human Justice)
> - Law (including Law & Society)
> - Police Science / Studies
> - Psychology
> - Sociology
> - Baccalauréat en sécurité publique
> - Baccalauréat en sécurité et études policières
> 
> I only post that for illustrative purposes; what is acceptable today may not be tomorrow and vice versa (ie.  If the MPO trade goes RED it is possible to apply with ANY degree, although recruiting is NOT our problem with MPO strength so unless you have one of the preferred degrees you're still going to be a less than attractive candidate).
> 
> As with all things recruiting, the best bet is to always check with a recruiter as to what the current standard is.



_As always,_ Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.

For reference, perhaps "Question" will be merged with The Military Police [MP] Superthread  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/4577/post-1413145.html#msg1413145
30 pages.

See also, mendozajoshua92. 

The Military Police [MP] Superthread  


			
				mendozajoshua92. said:
			
		

> On the CAF website it says that to be a Military Police Officer they are preferably looking at a degree in law. Do I have to have a degree in law or can it be other degrees not related to law at all for example biology, environmental sciences, civil engineering etc?



See also mendozajoshua92. 

Ask a CAF Recruiter
Military Police  


			
				mendozajoshua92. said:
			
		

> I was wondering can I become a military police if Crime, Law and Justice Studies was my minor in University?



Forces.ca
If you already have a university degree, preferably in a criminal justice-related field, the Forces will decide if your academic background matches the criteria for this job and may place you directly into the required job training program following basic training.
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypoliceofficer-74#de

Any other occupations you are interested in?

mendozajoshua92 asks questions about becoming an Engineer  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122472/post-1424703.html#msg1424703


----------



## McDog

I'm waiting for MPAC. My recruiter just told me that there should be one coming up in November...


----------



## CBH99

Sorry for a question that MAY be stupid.

But I was under the impression that the MPAC isn't a requirement anymore, at least at first?  Only required if a member is to be badged?  (I guess that is on the Reserve side?)


----------



## mariomike

CBH99 said:
			
		

> But I was under the impression that the MPAC isn't a requirement anymore, at least at first?  Only required if a member is to be badged?  (I guess that is on the Reserve side?)



Some MPAC info here,

https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+mpac&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=U2BtV77zCuuM8QfE_qfYBQ&gws_rd=ssl

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## soldier16

Hello 
I have a question regarding the opportunities for career progression as a MP O.
Are MP O's restricted to military police positions only or do they have the chance to take command in varies staff positions. Unit, base, DND HQ ect Along the line of what a Infantry or signals officer might do?.

Any answers are greatly appreciated.Thank you for your time.
cheers


----------



## PuckChaser

Just a point of clarity, staff officers don't command in staff positions. Command implies they lead troops in a formed unit, like a CO or Platoon Commander.


----------



## Lightguns

soldier16 said:
			
		

> Hello
> I have a question regarding the opportunities for career progression as a MP O.
> Are MP O's restricted to military police positions only or do they have the chance to take command in varies staff positions. Unit, base, DND HQ ect Along the line of what a Infantry or signals officer might do?.
> 
> Any answers are greatly appreciated.Thank you for your time.
> cheers



On many bases, an MP O is both a platoon commander and staff advisor to the Base Commander.  There are many MP staff officers positions in Commands and NDHQ but most MP O positions at base, brigade, and division are double hatted with command of MP assets and Staff advisor to their formation commander.


----------



## soldier16

cheers thank you


----------



## militaryfamily14

Hello all, 

Few Questions; 

I have my interview this upcoming Thursday. If I pass that, what will be the next step for the Military Police for Direct Entry if you're considered "Semi Skilled"?? I have applied for direct entry for Military Police, having a police foundations diploma and a background in the security industry that makes me semi skilled. I've read on here that you go through for MPAC, but I'm not sure if you have to do that if you're going direct entry?


----------



## Andraste

Hello,

You will have to complete the MPAC as it is part of the screening process which is competitive.

Cheers

Andraste


----------



## cac1993

Once you complete basic and are promoted to cpl when can you expect to receive your corporal pay and back pay? Is it right away or is there a waiting period?


----------



## Precept

cac1993 said:
			
		

> Once you complete basic and are promoted to cpl when can you expect to receive your corporal pay and back pay? Is it right away or is there a waiting period?



It will take 1-2 pay periods for your Cpl Pay to kick in (2-4 weeks). Your back pay will follow at the same time, or soon after.


----------



## Downhiller229

Do all MP recruits get auto promoted to Cpl after BMQ? Or is it only after they are trade qualified?


----------



## jollyjacktar

Lucky bastards, in my day you waited 4 years like everyone else.  And no spec pay...


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Recruits arriving at the CF Military Police Academy in Borden will be promoted to, and begin being paid as a Corporal by the first day of QL3 if not in advance. 

The pay may not register right away, and if it doesn't, you will get back pay from the time you became eligible for promotion. 

After completion of OJT and QL5, you will be eligible for and begin to receive Specialist Pay.


----------



## McDog

McDog said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for MPAC. My recruiter just told me that there should be one coming up in November...



Can anyone confirm if it is going to happen in November? If so, is there any way to figure out which weekend it will be? I would be forever grateful for any information you may have...


----------



## eitan67

I plan to start my Correctional and Policing Foundation Course at Success College in order to be qualified to apply to become MP.
I have always wandered what are the chances of me getting accepted, because I'm 21 y/o, just became a Canadian Citizen this February and speak three languages (English, Hebrew, Russian), and physically fit. Now am a father-to-be, I become more anxious about getting accepted due to my young age and getting a lot of mixed responses about the school I'm about to start.
So what are my chances?

Thanks for the responses! 
(My first post in this forum)


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps,

Chances of getting accepted to MP

will be merged with,

The Military Police [MP] Superthread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/4577.0;nowap
31 pages.

See also,

MP education
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+mp&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=yv2uV8joCOKM8QfhjoGYAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+mp+education

Police Foundations,
https://army.ca/forums/threads/38402.75
4 pages.

Forces.ca
Required Education 
The minimum required education to apply for this position is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognized Canadian community college or CEGEP. Foreign education may be accepted. Related employment experience will also be considered during the application process.

Following the initial screening, eligible candidates will complete career orientation and aptitude assessment at a Military Police Assessment Centre to ensure that you have a realistic view of the Military Police occupation and the potential to succeed.

Direct Entry 
If you already have a college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations or similar program from a recognised Canadian community college, the Forces will decide if your academic program matches the training criteria for this job and may place you directly into the required on-the-job training program following basic training. Basic training and military occupation training are required before being assigned.
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypolice-75

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## George Wallace

AND with mariomike's help in showing the OP the list of threads that he easily SEARCHED and listed for the OP, this thread is LOCKED.


----------



## eitan67

I am currently working with Paladin Security and about to start my PF (Police Foundation) Course and wonder when I will apply for MP will my security experience may boost my chances of getting accepted or its just irrelevant for the recruiters?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

eitan67 said:
			
		

> I am currently working with Paladin Security and about to start my PF (Police Foundation) Course and wonder when I will apply for MP will my security experience may boost my chances of getting accepted or its just irrelevant for the recruiters?



No. 

But your PF diploma (provided it is accepted by the CAF) will allow you to meet the minimum education requirement.


----------



## mariomike

eitan67 said:
			
		

> I plan to start my Correctional and Policing Foundation Course at Success College in order to be qualified to apply to become MP.



Saw this in the "Canadian Military Police" discussion. 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/114658/post-1302116.html#msg1302116

( It is separate from this MP super-thread Sticky. )

This advice comes from DAA,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Your police foundations program may be accredited at your local college but the question you need answered is "Is the course I took and the College I attended, RECOGNIZED by the CF for the purpose of applying for Military Police?"  Not all courses/colleges are "recognized".



( Too late to add to Reply #764. )


----------



## danteh

I have been a CF Firefighter for about 7 years now and I am looking for a change. I wanted to go MP when I first got in but I didn't have the education requirements. Now, all I need to OT is deployment time which I have so I am starting to look at my options.
I was wondering if any past or current MPs could give me a little insight into the trade.

Some of the main reasons I am looking at changing from FF is, the lack of any real career progression in the trade. You basically go from being a hose monkey to a leader, to an administrator. Where as (from my understanding) there are different "branches" of the MP trade you can venture off to, ie CP, detective etc. Are these areas readily available? Or do you need significant time in the trade?

Another issue is the major lack of call volume. Spending 9 months doing a QL3 course and 5 months doing my 5's and I rarely get to put my skills to test. Do MPs have a higher call volume? I know they have at least the same amount as us because every call I go on, they have MPs on scene also.

Another issue is postings. There are very few postings available AND we basically get posted every 3-5 years. Are posting more stable in the MP world?

Any information would be greatly appreciated. I did some searching around and most of the threads were from 2005ish so I was hoping for some up to date information.


----------



## putz

danteh said:
			
		

> I have been a CF Firefighter for about 7 years now and I am looking for a change. I wanted to go MP when I first got in but I didn't have the education requirements. Now, all I need to OT is deployment time which I have so I am starting to look at my options.
> I was wondering if any past or current MPs could give me a little insight into the trade.
> 
> Some of the main reasons I am looking at changing from FF is, the lack of any real career progression in the trade. You basically go from being a hose monkey to a leader, to an administrator. Where as (from my understanding) there are different "branches" of the MP trade you can venture off to, ie CP, detective etc. Are these areas readily available? Or do you need significant time in the trade?
> 
> Another issue is the major lack of call volume. Spending 9 months doing a QL3 course and 5 months doing my 5's and I rarely get to put my skills to test. Do MPs have a higher call volume? I know they have at least the same amount as us because every call I go on, they have MPs on scene also.
> 
> Another issue is postings. There are very few postings available AND we basically get posted every 3-5 years. Are posting more stable in the MP world?
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated. I did some searching around and most of the threads were from 2005ish so I was hoping for some up to date information.



  I OT'd into MP years ago, with deployment not the education, and I've had no issues.  Pssting vary.  Through your career you can end up at a guardhouse doing patrols, the DB as a custodian (guard), field platoon doing field activities, Close Protection, Air Marshal, National Investigative Service, Embassies and I'm sure I'm missing some.  Average postings are 3-5 years.  

  Time in does play a factor in some places that go, more so in that you have to completed your 5's or other courses to progress.  Call volume depends alot on where you end up being located.  MP are on every base and deploy with the CAF so at times it can be a crab shoot where your going ( especially on your 3's).  Some of the units are bringing in longer duration postings to prevent loss of skills in that unit.

  I highly recommend if your are interested in going to your local Guardhouse and going on a few ridealongs.  I say more then one because it'll give you a better input to the job.  Any other questions and PM me.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

mariomike said:
			
		

> What's a fire?



An overly large amount of flames running out of control. Oops! That's happiness, not fire  [:-[.


----------



## mariomike

danteh said:
			
		

> Another issue is the major lack of call volume.



Be careful what you wish for, because you just might get it.  

MP Call Volume was discussed here, in case you are interested,

Call Volume  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104516.0
"Just curious as to what would be the majority of calls an MP would receive, and what would they spend the most time on?"


----------



## Ryan123

Ryan123 said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> First post. Just introducing myself. I'm a 7 year reserve MCpl pursuing a career in law enforcement. Got deferred from my first choice home town civy police force (SHOCKING, I KNOW) so thinking I might try a CT to RegF MP NCM. I'm a university grad (BA double major Soci/Poli Sci) and fairly involved with the reserves and have life experience. I'm going to nitpick the forums and hook with up a buddy of mine who's been an MP for a while now and pick his brains. If I can't find answers to my other questions I'll turn here.




If anyone is curious or for your own SA, I put my CT in for MP and applied to RCMP at around the same time. From file submission to troop offer with RCMP it took 8 months 2 days, and in that time frame I never received one email about my CT (other than them telling me to keep my fitness and medical up to date). I did send a probing email to check the status of my CT and just never really 'heard back'. 

I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. I guess the Reg F and I are just not meant to be! After depot I hope to be posted near a reserve unit so I can continue to serve. Best of luck to all pursing a career in LE. DM me if you want any more details on my story. Moreover, don't let me experience be your own. 

Ryan


----------



## Flavus101

Best of luck at Depot Ryan!


----------



## CBH99

Good Job Ryan, best of luck!

And there goes another motivated recruit, moving onto an organization that can actually correspond with their applicants.  We do it to ourselves.


----------



## Lightguns

Here's an MP question.  You are pulled over by the MPs, they take your papers and go back to their car.  Your civilian truck is shut off and pulled off the road.  You have been very polite.  You pick up your phone and check your email, next thing you got an MP lecturing you that he can be charge you with operating a phone while driving.  You end up with two warnings, one for not stopping long enough at a stop sign while making a right hand turn, the other for operating a phone while operating a vehicle.  Hooey or correct.


----------



## George Wallace

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Here's an MP question.  You are pulled over by the MPs, they take your papers and go back to their car.  Your civilian truck is shut off and pulled off the road.  You have been very polite.  You pick up your phone and check your email, next thing you got an MP lecturing you that he can be charge you with operating a phone while driving.  You end up with two warnings, one for not stopping long enough at a stop sign while making a right hand turn, the other for operating a phone while operating a vehicle.  Hooey or correct.



HOOEY big time.....You were pulled over to the side of the roadway with your vehicle shut off.  MP was being one of those "abuse of power authority" types.


----------



## mariomike

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Hooey or correct.



I'm not a lawyer, but it sounds like hooey.

On the other hand, during a police stop ( they say there is no such thing as a "routine" police stop ), why say or do _anything_  that might piss them off? 
It could mean the difference between a ticket and a warning.

Or worse,  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8


----------



## Blackadder1916

Lightguns said:
			
		

> . . .  Your civilian truck is shut off and pulled off the road.  You have been very polite.  You pick up your phone and check your email, next thing you got an MP lecturing you that he can be charge you with operating a phone while driving.  . . .



Since the text of highway or motor vehicle acts may differ from province to province, the wording matters.  From the New Brunswick Motor Vehicle Act http://laws.gnb.ca/en/showfulldoc/cs/M-17/#anchorga:l_iv_01



> USE OF VARIOUS DEVICES WHILE DRIVING
> 
> 2010, c.33, s.2
> 
> 265.01   The following definitions apply in this Part.
> 
> “operate”  means to drive a motor vehicle and includes, without limiting the generality of the foregoing, to have the physical control of a motor vehicle that is stopped on the highway; (conduire)
> 
> . . .
> 
> 265.02   No person shall operate a motor vehicle on a highway while using a hand-operated electronic device.
> 2010, c.33, s.2
> 
> 265.03   Section 265.02 does not apply to a person
> 
> . . .
> (g) who uses a hand-operated electronic device while operating a motor vehicle that is safely parked near the curb or outer edge of the shoulder of the highway.
> 
> 2010, c.33, s.2; 2011, c.2, s.1; 2014, c.21, s.2



The intent seems to be similar in most jurisdictions.


----------



## brihard

Utter nonsense. Assuming your profile is accurate in identifying you as being in N.B.:



			
				New Brunswick Motor Vehicle Act said:
			
		

> "“stop” when required means the complete cessation of movement;"
> 
> 186(3)The driver of a vehicle approaching a stop sign shall bring the vehicle to a full stop at a clearly marked stop line, or, if none, then immediately before entering the nearest cross walk, or, if none, then at the point nearest the intersecting highway where the driver has a view of approaching traffic on the intersecting highways before entering the intersection.
> 186(3.1)Where a driver is required to stop pursuant to subsection (3),
> (a) he shall not proceed until the condition of the traffic on the highway being entered upon is such that he can enter upon it safely, and
> (b) he shall yield the right-of-way in accordance with section 167.



Blackadder already nailed the use of electronic handheld devices part.

There is nothing I can see in N.B. law about 'stopping long enough' at a stop sign. As long as there is a complete cessation of motion and you enter the road safely, that covers it.


----------



## Jarnhamar

If an MP out of uniform is driving to work and they witness a traffic act violation,  say not coming to a complete stop or not yielding the right  of way,   can they call their dispatch and have someone on duty track the driver down and give them a ticket 10 minutes later?


----------



## CBH99

Negative.

I work in law enforcement, and that kind of thing is very much frowned upon.  Not only that, but there is no discernible proof the offence took place.

He might say he witnessed the infraction, but because he is off duty, he wouldn't have any dash-cam video to prove it.  Therefore, it would just be your word vs. his word - and thrown out.

Not only that, but the crown prosecutor would probably have a word with him, as it would be a complete waste of their time.


(If that happened to you, the complainant sounds like a douche-bag.)


----------



## brihard

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> If an MP out of uniform is driving to work and they witness a traffic act violation,  say not coming to a complete stop or not yielding the right  of way,   can they call their dispatch and have someone on duty track the driver down and give them a ticket 10 minutes later?



Legally, yes they absolutely could. The threshold for laying a charge is if the person actually swearing the information has reasonable and probable grounds to believe an offense has been committed. An off duty MP is no different from a civilian witness in their ability to recount an observed offense to someone on duty who then writes a ticket. Now, for most police it would have to be pretty serious to be worth our time, and you won't normally see it for traffic stuff, but there's nothing stopping it from happening. If I'm driving home and I see someone pull a complete jackass stunt, and I really wanted to push the issue, as long as I'm willing to testify to what I observed, the charge can stand. A lot of provinces allow a ticket to be written to the registered owner of the vehicle where the driver cannot be proven.

In practice, I'd be surprised at anyone having the time and inclination to pursue a traffic matter when off duty. Most qwould consider that pretty chickenshit. But in law it's really no different from if I'm off duty and observe someone breaching probation conditions and report that, or I see someone knock someone else out and report that. A police officer does not have to observe an offense personally to lay a charge; the report from the original complainant simply forms the basis of the investigation.


----------



## mariomike

Brihard said:
			
		

> Legally, yes they absolutely could.



Would the ticket be worth it? I understand the CAF does not pay overtime, but in Toronto, that could cost the taxpayers about $300.00 in OT.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Brihard said:
			
		

> Legally, yes they absolutely could. The threshold for laying a charge is if the person actually swearing the information has reasonable and probable grounds to believe an offense has been committed. An off duty MP is no different from a civilian witness in their ability to recount an observed offense to someone on duty who then writes a ticket. Now, for most police it would have to be pretty serious to be worth our time, and you won't normally see it for traffic stuff, but there's nothing stopping it from happening. If I'm driving home and I see someone pull a complete jackass stunt, and I really wanted to push the issue, as long as I'm willing to testify to what I observed, the charge can stand. A lot of provinces allow a ticket to be written to the registered owner of the vehicle where the driver cannot be proven.
> 
> In practice, I'd be surprised at anyone having the time and inclination to pursue a traffic matter when off duty. Most qwould consider that pretty chickenshit. But in law it's really no different from if I'm off duty and observe someone breaching probation conditions and report that, or I see someone knock someone else out and report that. A police officer does not have to observe an offense personally to lay a charge; the report from the original complainant simply forms the basis of the investigation.



Interesting.

So the uniformed MP would be able to write a ticket due to the testimony of the other MP? What if the driver were to argue that it wasn't true,would the court side with the testimony of the off duty MP since he's an officer?


----------



## CBH99

Doubtful.

It would be your word vs. his word, without any form of actual evidence to base a decision on.  Tossed.

Again, I doubt a crown prosecutor would even waste their time with it.  If they did, it would probably be because they didn't bother to look at it until the morning of trial, in which case they would probably just toss it.  

Sometimes a phone call from a lawyer is all it takes for the crown to look at a file and say "Yeah, your right.  It's gone."


----------



## Inspir

I've had successful convictions based on my visual observations alone without supporting evidence. It's how you articulate it (ie tracking history) and your credability in court. Remember the days when dash cams were rare..?

But for you to be off duty and give a statement regarding a traffic offence is pretty chicken crap. One it's a waste of time (unless it's blatantly dangerous driving), and two if I was the officer receiving the complaint I would point out that you need a life.


----------



## brihard

The word of a witness is actual evidence. I've had plenty of convictions for various offences based on witness evidence. That said, as Inspir said, it would be a chicken crap move for an off duty officer to pull in most circumstances, at least for a 'rules of the road' offense. We won't normally call in off duty for traffic stuff unless it's criminal- impaired, or blatant dangerous operation.


----------



## mariomike

Brihard said:
			
		

> We won't normally call in off duty for traffic stuff unless it's criminal- impaired, or blatant dangerous operation.



Never done it myself, but have seen these signs,


----------



## Lightguns

mariomike said:
			
		

> Never done it myself, but have seen these signs,



I did it once in Oromocto on a late Friday night.  Was a sh@t show.  Seen a driver drinking a beer in the MCDs drive through, got his plate, called it in, Operator asks direction of travel, it's in town so I follow guy to his PMQ, give them the PMQ address.  Operator says RCMP will contact me in few minutes.  2 days later on Monday, constable calls me, I go give statement, constable telling me it's my word versus his and Crown not likely to charge.  That was the last time I called 911 for drunk driver.


----------



## mariomike

The CBC story that went with the pic I posted said, "911 calls would be instantly transferred to Ottawa police, and a call would be dispatched immediately."  
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/call-911-about-drunk-drivers-ottawa-police-1.903008

I don't know about out of town, but where I worked, calls got "stacked" aka "Call management".

The only real sure thing was that the firemen came when you pulled down the handle on that red box.


----------



## George Wallace

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I did it once in Oromocto on a late Friday night.  Was a sh@t show.  Seen a driver drinking a beer in the MCDs drive through, got his plate, called it in, Operator asks direction of travel, it's in town so I follow guy to his PMQ, give them the PMQ address.  Operator says RCMP will contact me in few minutes.  2 days later on Monday, constable calls me, I go give statement, constable telling me it's my word versus his and Crown not likely to charge.  That was the last time I called 911 for drunk driver.



I think the problem lies in the fact that the person made it home and was not still on the road.  Even if the police had gone to their home, the person could have denied it, saying that they were drinking at home.  You could have just been considered an irate neighbour or someone else with some sort of grudge.  Had they been able to actually catch the drunk driver driving on a roadway, then it would have been a cut and dried case of impaired driving.


----------



## brihard

Yup. I love doing impaireds, and I'm fairly good at them. Driver continuity is key. If they make it home, there's extremely little chance of a conviction. Certainly not for over .80. Potentially for straight impaired if you have excellent driving evidence and solid evidence (video, bar receipts) of consumption. But it's exceptionally rare.

Realize that when you call in for somthing, any number of other things could be happening elsewhere that command police attention. We're always doing triage.


----------



## mariomike

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Even if the police had gone to their home, the person could have denied it, saying that they were drinking at home.



I bet a lot of people reach for a bottle the minute they get home from work. Or better yet, the wife is waiting at the door with a Martini when she  hears the car pull into the driveway. "Honey I'm home!"  Maybe that was just in the old movies?  

I would say I was familiar with the 9-1-1 system. Even before there was a 9-1-1. But, I have never had occasion to use it myself. 

So, if you ever want to "drop a dime",

How to report an impaired driver
http://www.wheels.ca/guides/how-to-report-an-impaired-driver/

One of the things was that when one of our off-duty members should have dialled 9-1-1 ( or the old seven-digit emergency number that came before it ), they would instead call an un-taped "back line" unofficial number in Communications that everyone was familiar with for "off the record" conversations about calls. 
This was common practice, perhaps still is, but frowned upon. Because that was one of many ways that calls could get "botched" or dropped with no recording.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Actually, you have to be careful not to mix up three different concepts and infractions here.

The anti-drunk driving campaigns have gotten us used to the slogan "Don't drink and drive", but there are actually no laws against doing these two activities separately and even in that order, so long as:

1) Your blood alcohol levels remain below the legal limit in your province (infraction no. 1, which requires proof by way of a qualified tech using a certified machine under the criminal code, and carries its automatic consequences); and,
2) you are not impaired while driving. This impairment can be from any cause, not just alcohol, and is a second type of infraction. Absent a proof of large alcohol consumption or being above the legal limit (see above), this is more difficult to prove, and requires various impairment  tests to be administered and noted by the L.E.O. That is also the reason why LEOs prefer to do these tests as a precursor to sending the driver to take a breathalyzer test, as it is simpler to prove in court and more difficult to beat by the driver. It is also why LEOs want some form of machine and "objective" limit of the same nature to be developed for marihuana before it becomes legal: much simpler than proving actual "impairment". However, impairment without any evidence on blood alcohol levels or even proof of alcohol consumption is an infraction and can be proven by other usual admissible forms of evidence - including ordinary witnesses (which LEOs are in law). 

Finally, seldom mentioned these days, there is the third infraction of having alcohol bottles/cans open in the vehicle or being consumed while driving. This infraction does not require you to be impaired or above/below the legal limit of blood alcohol levels: it's simply an infraction to carry it and simple observation of the fact is sufficient -but it usually leads to a simple ticket/seizure on the spot of the beverage and a few demerit points/fine combination.

The thing with Lightguns report is that, the person having made it home, the only infraction that Lightguns could have testified to is the third one: drinking alcohol in the car. He does not know if the blood level is above/below the legal limit while driving - and the police cannot just show up at your house and ask you to "blow in the machine" - that's only for roadside. And unless he observed some seriously improper driving maneuvers by the driver, he can't really testify as to the fact that this driver was impaired.


----------



## brihard

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Actually, you have to be careful not to mix up three different concepts and infractions here.
> 
> The anti-drunk driving campaigns have gotten us used to the slogan "Don't drink and drive", but there are actually no laws against doing these two activities separately and even in that order, so long as:
> 
> 1) Your blood alcohol levels remain below the legal limit in your province (infraction no. 1, which requires proof by way of a qualified tech using a certified machine under the criminal code, and carries its automatic consequences); and,
> 2) you are not impaired while driving. This impairment can be from any cause, not just alcohol, and is a second type of infraction. Absent a proof of large alcohol consumption or being above the legal limit (see above), this is more difficult to prove, and requires various impairment  tests to be administered and noted by the L.E.O. That is also the reason why LEOs prefer to do these tests as a precursor to sending the driver to take a breathalyzer test, as it is simpler to prove in court and more difficult to beat by the driver. It is also why LEOs want some form of machine and "objective" limit of the same nature to be developed for marihuana before it becomes legal: much simpler than proving actual "impairment". However, impairment without any evidence on blood alcohol levels or even proof of alcohol consumption is an infraction and can be proven by other usual admissible forms of evidence - including ordinary witnesses (which LEOs are in law).
> 
> Finally, seldom mentioned these days, there is the third infraction of having alcohol bottles/cans open in the vehicle or being consumed while driving. This infraction does not require you to be impaired or above/below the legal limit of blood alcohol levels: it's simply an infraction to carry it and simple observation of the fact is sufficient -but it usually leads to a simple ticket/seizure on the spot of the beverage and a few demerit points/fine combination.
> 
> The thing with Lightguns report is that, the person having made it home, the only infraction that Lightguns could have testified to is the third one: drinking alcohol in the car. He does not know if the blood level is above/below the legal limit while driving - and the police cannot just show up at your house and ask you to "blow in the machine" - that's only for roadside. And unless he observed some seriously improper driving maneuvers by the driver, he can't really testify as to the fact that this driver was impaired.



A couple minor nuances on that, though you're mostly right

"Straight impaired" - 253(1)(a) C.C., impaired operation of a motor vehicle - only considers impairment by alcohol or a drug, So not quite 'by anything', though in practice thats most of what we see. But you won't see a criminal code impaired driving charge due, for instance, to fatigue. I did get a hilarious straight impaired conviction (breath instrument wasn't working) where he damned near fell out of his car (on camera) and called me 'occifer', and then tried to kick me while I was searching him. Not the best idea with dash cam running. I got the same guy a month later when, on pulling him over, he literally backed into and struck my cruiser. Quite funny.

Open liquor in vehicle is provincial/territorial statute, not criminal. Not that you said anything wrong, I'm just adding more detail. It's usually a pretty considerable fine. Still, for this one you'll need someone to be able to offer evidence that crosses the 'beyond reasonable doubt' threshold that what was being consumed was actually alcohol, and not pop, near beer or what have you. I actually did once have  case of a guy frinking near-beer (.5% ABV) in a motor vehicle. I guess in the strictest technical sense I could have hammered him with the ticket because the beverage wasn't 0%, but as I did not believe .5% 'non alcoholic' beverages to be within the intent of the law I didn't.


----------



## mariomike

For reference.

From Ask a CAF Recruiter,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Yes, a post secondary degree in Criminology would qualify you to apply for MP (NCM) as well as MPO (Offr).
> 
> MP's are sometimes seconded to Global Affairs Canada and assigned to Embassies for employment.  Requirements vary.


----------



## justaskingVAC

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Doubtful.
> 
> It would be your word vs. his word, without any form of actual evidence to base a decision on.  Tossed.
> 
> Again, I doubt a crown prosecutor would even waste their time with it.  If they did, it would probably be because they didn't bother to look at it until the morning of trial, in which case they would probably just toss it.
> 
> Sometimes a phone call from a lawyer is all it takes for the crown to look at a file and say "Yeah, your right.  It's gone."





> Negative.
> 
> I work in law enforcement, and that kind of thing is very much frowned upon.  Not only that, but there is no discernible proof the offence took place.
> 
> He might say he witnessed the infraction, but because he is off duty, he wouldn't have any dash-cam video to prove it.  Therefore, it would just be your word vs. his word - and thrown out.
> 
> Not only that, but the crown prosecutor would probably have a word with him, as it would be a complete waste of their time.
> 
> 
> (If that happened to you, the complainant sounds like a douche-bag.)



Are you actually in a front line capacity with Law Enforcement? (Enforcing Federal/Provincial legislation), because everything you've said so far isn't true at all.


----------



## mariomike

justaskingVAC said:
			
		

> Are you actually in a front line capacity with Law Enforcement?



When I first read LEO on here, I assumed it meant Police Officer.

Until I read this,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_enforcement_officer


----------



## cac1993

Anyone who has gone through the MP training in recent years able to shed some light on what the course is like? I mean as it compares to BMQ. Inspections? Weekends taken away? Indoc? After hours? 
Basically just wondering what to expect!


----------



## RedcapCrusader

cac1993 said:
			
		

> Anyone who has gone through the MP training in recent years able to shed some light on what the course is like? I mean as it compares to BMQ. Inspections? Weekends taken away? Indoc? After hours?
> Basically just wondering what to expect!



It not as rigorous and strict as BMQ, however you will have daily PT and Inspections. Your days will be 0530-1630, however you'll find yourself and your course mates using your downtime to study, practice your skills and training.

You will have weekends off, as long as your leave passes are approved (so don't do anything stupid, work hard, work as a team).

The Commandant is very big on "One Team" mentality. You will be training and in the future working with reservists; in the past there were Academy staff that bad mouthed reservists.... LCol Battista does not tolerate it and you'll find yourself looking for a new career.

He's also big into fitness, you'll definitely be more fit when you leave. Some days are absolute bag drives (The Payne Train, The Murph, 20 Minutes of Mayhem), but most are well done. I was rarely sore or felt like it was too difficult, it was certainly still challenging. There was one Friday where he took us through a morning of yoga to help us destress and recover.

Use your time and your mind wisely, but it is an adult learning environment and you'll be treated as such... As long as you don't give them a reason to treat you like a bunch of kids on BMQ again.


----------



## Inspir

Just an aside note, noticed the new recruiting videos for the MP trade reflecting the new academy. Good job.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Any idea on numbers needed for 2017? Thinking about putting my diploma to use when I re-enter as an option.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Any idea on numbers needed for 2017? Thinking about putting my diploma to use when I re-enter as an option.



We're always undermanned 

If you want in, just do it. They'll find a spot if you're selected.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> We're always undermanned
> 
> If you want in, just do it. They'll find a spot if you're selected.



Cheers, contacted the CFRC this am and he said 100 people for this year.

Going to try it out.


----------



## CCM81

Been accepted for my VOT to MP.  Start Aug 8th.  Two English courses and one French.  Seems like they are pumping out a lot of new MPs considering the trade is on the smaller side.

Really looking forward to starting course.

Anyone else on the forum starting Aug 8th?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

CCM81 said:
			
		

> Been accepted for my VOT to MP.  Start Aug 8th.  Two English courses and one French.  Seems like they are pumping out a lot of new MPs considering the trade is on the smaller side.
> 
> Really looking forward to starting course.
> 
> Anyone else on the forum starting Aug 8th?



How long did it take?


----------



## CCM81

Submitted VOT last July. Initial BPSO interview shortly after.  April "new" MPAC. Offer mid May.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

CCM81 said:
			
		

> Submitted VOT last July. Initial BPSO interview shortly after.  April "new" MPAC. Offer mid May.



Holy sh*t, that's pretty good!

Was the BPSO interview something you had to book yourself, or is it done for you through DMCPG?


----------



## CCM81

The BPSOs office called me to book the initial.  I did the first interview with the BPSO, as well as a personality test.  CFAT score was valid and was high enough so I choose not to redo.

From there I was told that if merit listed I would be selected for further interviews.  The next interview was done by a Sgt MP.  This is when I submitted drivers abstract, employment history, etc.


----------



## Gazoo362

CCM81 said:
			
		

> The BPSOs office called me to book the initial.  I did the first interview with the BPSO, as well as a personality test.  CFAT score was valid and was high enough so I choose not to redo.
> 
> From there I was told that if merit listed I would be selected for further interviews.  The next interview was done by a Sgt MP.  This is when I submitted drivers abstract, employment history, etc.



How long did the interview with the MP Sgt take? An did they come to you or did you visit them at the guardhouse?


----------



## Bbmoveup

It will be interesting to find out what the new MPAC is and what they all do.. that's the next step for me to join.


----------



## CCM81

Gazoo362 said:
			
		

> How long did the interview with the MP Sgt take? An did they come to you or did you visit them at the guardhouse?



I went to the MP detachment.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to find out what the new MPAC is and what they all do.. that's the next step for me to join.



It's an interview, from a qualified assessor/investigator.

It can typically be anywhere from 1-3 hours. 

They will come to you, or you will go to them depending on your proximity to a base and MP unit.


----------



## Bbmoveup

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> It's an interview, from a qualified assessor/investigator.
> 
> It can typically be anywhere from 1-3 hours.
> 
> They will come to you, or you will go to them depending on your proximity to a base and MP unit.



Ok, thanks for the info! Ill be looking forward to it. Trenton is close by


----------



## Grpyhman78

I just received an email from the recruiting centre with an additional form to fill out titled "Consent to Disclosure of Police Records (CPIC and SAMPIS) for CPAC, MPAC, MPOAC and Disclosure of Current/Previous Employment Information", is that a good sign that I may be receiving a date for my MPAC soon, or is that just another arbitrary form to complete??


----------



## Bbmoveup

Grpyhman78 said:
			
		

> I just received an email from the recruiting centre with an additional form to fill out titled "Consent to Disclosure of Police Records (CPIC and SAMPIS) for CPAC, MPAC, MPOAC and Disclosure of Current/Previous Employment Information", is that a good sign that I may be receiving a date for my MPAC soon, or is that just another arbitrary form to complete??



Someone correct me if I am wrong. It is my understanding that is the next step after your background check is completed from your recruiting centre, as I have been told from some others in the process. That is also my next step. Also, there is no more MPAC at Borden as a trial this year.


----------



## Gazoo362

I just recieved that email as well, I am curious how long it will take to complete the last step.


----------



## Bbmoveup

Gazoo362 said:
			
		

> I just recieved that email as well, I am curious how long it will take to complete the last step.



After you submit that then there is an interview with the MP's.


----------



## blazer2005

I am doing VOT this year to MP. I have my BPSO interview next week. But I heard that "MPAC" is no longer done in Borden?  Is it true?


----------



## mariomike

blazer2005 said:
			
		

> But I heard that "MPAC" is no longer done in Borden?



Forces.ca 

"Following the initial screening, eligible candidates will complete career orientation and aptitude assessment at a Military Police Assessment Centre to ensure that you have a realistic view of the Military Police occupation and the potential to succeed."
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/public-protection/military-police.html#entry

See also,

Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28430/post-838320.html#msg838320


----------



## putz

blazer2005 said:
			
		

> I am doing VOT this year to MP. I have my BPSO interview next week. But I heard that "MPAC" is no longer done in Borden?  Is it true?



Recently they have been doing one on one interviews and not MPAC.


----------



## blazer2005

ok, thanks


----------



## WEng87

Just submitted my VOT paperwork, just waiting on the call from the BPSO for an interview here in Toronto.

I've been putting feelers out, trying to do some job shadowing with some of the MP units nearby, ASU Toronto and CFB Borden.  Toronto has no issue with me coming by and speaking to the members in the detachment, but they don't really do the typical day to day stuff that MPs do.  They have a single cruiser their I believe.  The Warrant in Borden deleted my email without reading it hahaha!

So they're no longer doing the MPAC? interesting... probably too expensive overall.

Any insight into the interview with the MP Sgt that CCM81 had?


----------



## Bbmoveup

WEng87 said:
			
		

> Just submitted my VOT paperwork, just waiting on the call from the BPSO for an interview here in Toronto.
> 
> I've been putting feelers out, trying to do some job shadowing with some of the MP units nearby, ASU Toronto and CFB Borden.  Toronto has no issue with me coming by and speaking to the members in the detachment, but they don't really do the typical day to day stuff that MPs do.  They have a single cruiser their I believe.  The Warrant in Borden deleted my email without reading it hahaha!
> 
> So they're no longer doing the MPAC? interesting... probably too expensive overall.
> 
> Any insight into the interview with the MP Sgt that CCM81 had?



I am waiting for my interview as well. I would imagine it is a police style interview 1-3 hours and could cover everything in your entire life such as job history, past/current drug use, past and current bad behaviors as well as what you know about the MP branch of the military etc. Ive just prepared myself for almost any question, just know yourself and  your past well. I have not been able to dig up any specific information so the info I provided is just speculation. 

Good luck.


----------



## putz

WEng87 said:
			
		

> Just submitted my VOT paperwork, just waiting on the call from the BPSO for an interview here in Toronto.
> 
> I've been putting feelers out, trying to do some job shadowing with some of the MP units nearby, ASU Toronto and CFB Borden.  Toronto has no issue with me coming by and speaking to the members in the detachment, but they don't really do the typical day to day stuff that MPs do.  They have a single cruiser their I believe.  The Warrant in Borden deleted my email without reading it hahaha!
> 
> So they're no longer doing the MPAC? interesting... probably too expensive overall.
> 
> Any insight into the interview with the MP Sgt that CCM81 had?



Sent you a PM


----------



## WEng87

putz said:
			
		

> Sent you a PM



Thanks!


----------



## WEng87

I have a very broad question for the MPs here. I was speaking with an ex MPO, now a civilian at my unit and we were just chatting about the branch and he was saying that even before he released to take the jammy job that the branch had a bit of an identity crisis. He suspects even more so now with standing up of the Director General of Security, previously stuff done mostly by the Provost Marshall. 

I know I'll be asked what I know about what the branch does during my possible interview, I've done tons of research, and there's really not much point. To ask any CF Mbr who is not MP, because we all know the majority of ppl don't seem to like MPs. 

Anyways, my question is....  what do you do as an MP, what is your mandate, to you what is the purpose of the branch?


----------



## Bbmoveup

putz said:
			
		

> Sent you a PM



Might be over stepping or wishful thinking but, anyway I could be a fly on the wall with that PM? I am just waiting for my interview and all prep info would be grateful. 

Ben


----------



## putz

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Might be over stepping or wishful thinking but, anyway I could be a fly on the wall with that PM? I am just waiting for my interview and all prep info would be grateful.
> 
> Ben



Sorry.  That PM was about the authors problems arranging things through the CoC not for the testing.  Only advice that I can give for the interview process is be honest, integrity is huge and without it you have nothing.


----------



## putz

WEng87 said:
			
		

> I have a very broad question for the MPs here. I was speaking with an ex MPO, now a civilian at my unit and we were just chatting about the branch and he was saying that even before he released to take the jammy job that the branch had a bit of an identity crisis. He suspects even more so now with standing up of the Director General of Security, previously stuff done mostly by the Provost Marshall.
> 
> I know I'll be asked what I know about what the branch does during my possible interview, I've done tons of research, and there's really not much point. To ask any CF Mbr who is not MP, because we all know the majority of ppl don't seem to like MPs.
> 
> Anyways, my question is....  what do you do as an MP, what is your mandate, to you what is the purpose of the branch?



I'll start off saying that most people that don't like MP is due to direct dealing with the member (in a negative light) or through stories (usually exaggerated or out of context) that people have been told.  Identity crisis, a few years ago I would of said yes but now no.  The role of the MP is to provide professional police, security and custody services to the CAF.  For example there we provide security service at all Canadian embassy's, conduct criminal investigations (both under the Criminal Code and the National Defence Act)/policing services, provide detention services at the Canadian Forces Service Prison and Detention Barracks (as well as on deployments), provide security, provide Close Protection and Air Marshal services, Counter intelligence, MP field platoons and I'm sure I'm missing more.  

That being said, the policing side on a base is more in line with town/rural policing not like policing a major cities.  Jurisdiction is a complex issue a quick and by no means comprehensive of what we do have jurisdiction over:

- all members that are subject to the code of service discipline
- members that have release but committed offences under the code of service discipline while in
- all people (including civilians on DND property)
- anything in relation to DND property (including vehicles weapons etc)
- anything with a military nexus (broad and not defined)


----------



## WEng87

putz said:
			
		

> I'll start off saying that most people that don't like MP is due to direct dealing with the member (in a negative light) or through stories (usually exaggerated or out of context) that people have been told.  Identity crisis, a few years ago I would of said yes but now no.  The role of the MP is to provide professional police, security and custody services to the CAF.  For example there we provide security service at all Canadian embassy's, conduct criminal investigations (both under the Criminal Code and the National Defence Act)/policing services, provide detention services at the Canadian Forces Service Prison and Detention Barracks (as well as on deployments), provide security, provide Close Protection and Air Marshal services, Counter intelligence, MP field platoons and I'm sure I'm missing more.
> 
> That being said, the policing side on a base is more in line with town/rural policing not like policing a major cities.  Jurisdiction is a complex issue a quick and by no means comprehensive of what we do have jurisdiction over:
> 
> - all members that are subject to the code of service discipline
> - members that have release but committed offences under the code of service discipline while in
> - all people (including civilians on DND property)
> - anything in relation to DND property (including vehicles weapons etc)
> - anything with a military nexus (broad and not defined)



I agree completely that the only ones that ever bad mouth the MPs are those members who have done something that the MPs had to get involved... or those members who listened to the utter BS that comes from the previous mentioned members.

Thanks a lot Putz!  Great information, I haven't been this excited about my military career in a LONG time... and I'm one of the minority guys who doesn't just see this as a pay check.

lol, they need to embellish that MP Badge though, it seems awfully plain jane ha.


----------



## Bbmoveup

putz said:
			
		

> Sorry.  That PM was about the authors problems arranging things through the CoC not for the testing.  Only advice that I can give for the interview process is be honest, integrity is huge and without it you have nothing.



No problem! Thanks for the info, agreed integrity is everything.


----------



## danteh

CCM81 said:
			
		

> Submitted VOT last July. Initial BPSO interview shortly after.  April "new" MPAC. Offer mid May.



So about a year for the whole process I guess. I put in my OT the minute the CANFORGEN came out this year (August-ish) and did my interview with the BPSO about a week after. Still waiting for the MP interview tho. How long after the interview with the BPSO did you get your MP one?


----------



## coyote489

I'm in the same boat as you right now... sort of. Was in before, got out and am now re applying as a civy. I applied last October and am still waiting. Recruiting told me that they are running MP interviews this month (October) but I haven't heard anything back from them. Does anyone out there have info as to what's going on right now in the MP recruiting world? I'm totally in the dark for this application as many others seem to be as well. Thanks for any info or enlightenment.


----------



## garb811

danteh said:
			
		

> So about a year for the whole process I guess. I put in my OT the minute the CANFORGEN came out this year (August-ish) and did my interview with the BPSO about a week after. Still waiting for the MP interview tho. How long after the interview with the BPSO did you get your MP one?





			
				coyote489 said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat as you right now... sort of. Was in before, got out and am now re applying as a civy. I applied last October and am still waiting. Recruiting told me that they are running MP interviews this month (October) but I haven't heard anything back from them. Does anyone out there have info as to what's going on right now in the MP recruiting world? I'm totally in the dark for this application as many others seem to be as well. Thanks for any info or enlightenment.



Both of those are subjective questions that nobody on here can answer with 100% certainty because of how the system works now but suffice it to say, you have to be deemed suitable for MP before the Background Integrity Interview will be conducted.

So, for Danteh, since the VOT applications for MP aren't due in Ottawa until 10 Nov 17, the boards need to sit and merit all of the applicants.  After that, they will push out the BIIs to be done prior to offers starting to go out in May/June, with a QL3 start date of likely Aug 18.  "Best guess" is if you are suitable you will be contacted for a BII in the Marchish time frame if last year is any guide.

Coyote489, if you get a recruit school bypass there is a possibility you could be contacted in the next couple of weeks as they are lining folks up for vacancies on the January start.  If you need to go do BMQ and BMQ-L, then you will also likely be waiting until at least after the new year with you being lined up to hit Borden for your QL3 in Jan 19.


----------



## WEng87

Is the BMQ-L Mandatory for all MPs?  I didn't even know there was a BMQ-L lol.... being navy my whole career and all.


----------



## jollyjacktar

It's just like NETP and before that OSQAB.  You'll need to learn how to be a soldier just as you needed to learn how to be a sailor.  It was the same for me when I crossed over from MP to HT in 99.


----------



## Bbmoveup

One thing I have done is broke down the possible timeline (based on they want applicants to go right from BMQ-QL3's).

I am waiting for my BII so if I am to make QL3's in August I would have to start basic mid-end of April and if they are booking BMQ 2 months in advance I would need to have an offer by early-mid February. 
That then would leave me with needing an interview and offer by mid January. Unfortunately I don't see that happening as I have only been waiting for a month for my BII since my abstract was sent in, as a civy applicant. 

Unless they are letting people do several months of OJ work/training, I do not see me having an interview until February at least. That being said you never know what can happen.


----------



## garb811

WEng87 said:
			
		

> Is the BMQ-L Mandatory for all MPs?  I didn't even know there was a BMQ-L lol.... being navy my whole career and all.


Yes, the decision was taken at Armed Forces Council that all MP/MPO will follow the "Army" stream for training, so that means no matter what colour the uniform, BMQ-L and PLQ-L are mandatory.


----------



## Jstock92

I have my interview this Sunday in Borden.

Would anybody be able to shed some light on what I can expect?


----------



## Bbmoveup

Jstock92 said:
			
		

> I have my interview this Sunday in Borden.
> 
> Would anybody be able to shed some light on what I can expect?



If you don't mind me asking, how long ago did you submit your abstract and 2788 form etc? Just trying to get a feeler for time line. Feel free to PM if you don't want to post publicly.


----------



## Countertop

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking, how long ago did you submit your abstract and 2788 form etc? Just trying to get a feeler for time line. Feel free to PM if you don't want to post publicly.



Hi, this is my first post here but I am also an applicant in the DE MP NCM stream. As far as timelines, I put in my abstract about a month ago (maybe even a month and a half ago) and I have my BII on Borden on Saturday


----------



## coyote489

Don't want to hijack anyone's question here, but is anybody on here from western Canada and waiting for an interview or has been contacted to do one? Looks like the folks out east are heading to Borden for their interviews. Do us westerners go to Borden or 1 MP in Edmonton for them? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Gazoo362

Im in western canada and am also waiting for  the BII .


----------



## garb811

There are pers who conduct the BIIs spread across the country.  There is no intent for anyone to have to travel long distances for the BIIs.  If that is the case, something is going wrong with the system as the assessor is supposed to be traveling to you, unless you are already located close to a Base with an assessor.


----------



## danteh

garb811 said:
			
		

> Yes, the decision was taken at Armed Forces Council that all MP/MPO will follow the "Army" stream for training, so that means no matter what colour the uniform, BMQ-L and PLQ-L are mandatory.



What happens if you have PLQ already even if its not PLQ-L? Will they make you redo it?


----------



## sidemount

I may be wrong but you should only have to do mod 4, the one part you didn't do on your original PLQ.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbmoveup

Countertop said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my first post here but I am also an applicant in the DE MP NCM stream. As far as timelines, I put in my abstract about a month ago (maybe even a month and a half ago) and I have my BII on Borden on Saturday



Later that afternoon I received a call and I am headed up to Borden for a Saturday interview.


----------



## Stronghold

Hey guys, haven't been online this form in a long while.
Kind of forgot about it after the process, any new Direct Entries need any insight, let me know. 

If I don't know the answer i'll be straight up,
Best of luck all in your process 

Cheers


----------



## garb811

danteh said:
			
		

> What happens if you have PLQ already even if its not PLQ-L? Will they make you redo it?


Oh...it may be better than that, it may require a trip to BMQ-L as that is a firm pre-req for PLQ-L.  Not too many years ago we were sending A/L MCpl off to BMQ-L who had missed getting it prior to their QL3 (we weren't the only ones who had to do this) in order to get them the pre-req because CTC stopped approving waivers of BMQ-L.

Having said that, my experience is these situations are dealt with on a case by case basis. If possible, we try to PLAR folks as much as possible and CTC has been pretty generous as long as the substantiation is there.


----------



## WEng87

Should've read everything above before posting another question that had been answered.


----------



## WEng87

I have my PSO Interview tomorrow, and it's not too often I get nervous...  But I'd be lying if I said I wasn't over this...  Mostly because I have no idea what he's actually going to ask or what the interview entails. 

Other than what I know about the MP trade...  Which I know the text book answers to that, I think... But I hope it goes well, the Navy ruined my trade with an amalgamation so it's time for a long wanted change.


----------



## garb811

You've already been through the PSO interview once before at least, when you were being recruited.  Exactly the same style of interview.

Good luck!


----------



## WEng87

Thanks Garb!  I never thought about that, I have trouble remembering what I did yesterday, let alone 12 years ago haha.


----------



## WEng87

PSO interview was a success! He is sending my file to Ottawa with recommendation to OT.  

He said my merit score is highly competitive, so that's good.  Since they're only letting 6 people leave my trade this year.


----------



## danteh

WEng87 said:
			
		

> PSO interview was a success! He is sending my file to Ottawa with recommendation to OT.
> 
> He said my merit score is highly competitive, so that's good.  Since they're only letting 6 people leave my trade this year.



Same here! But they are only letting 3 people out of my trade. Best of luck to both of us I guess.


----------



## ConsideringCareers…

Good Evening Army.ca,

Found out some cool stuff about the MP trade (I had been interested in being a PO since I was a little kid, but then more recently decided I would rather serve in the military) that makes it seem very interesting. When doing my research I found some discrepancies in the numbers given on forces.ca. On the page devoted to MP it says that they start at $49 400 a year. I heard that MP start at Corporal rank with Spec 1 pay, which is 5616/m or about 67 000 a year.

Which one is correct? $49 400 or $67 000?

Thank you, I had done some searching on the forums but nothing was coming up that was even related.


----------



## mariomike

ConsideringCareers… said:
			
		

> I had done some searching on the forums but nothing was coming up that was even related.



Related, but not recent,

MP's to start as Private, not Corporal... ? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/44750.50
3 pages.



			
				dvh1 said:
			
		

> After doing some research it seems to me that because policing is a specialized trade, NCM MP's get promoted to Corporal after basic training





			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> The new MP NCM will go right to Cpl upon being qualified partly in recognition of the fact that to get in they MUST have either prior military experience, or some relevant education that they have paid for out of pocket.





			
				Anakha said:
			
		

> A Cpl doesn't get Spec pay until he completes his QL5. That's about 2 years after he finishes his QL3, assuming all goes well. I'm not sure how long it takes a Cpl to get through to his QL3 from the beginning of Basic, but let's call it an even 3 years total from his first day.



CAF Specialist Pay [Spec Pay]- All Trades [MERGED] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/287.25

You can search "MP Spec Pay" and "MP Promotion to Corporal".

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## danteh

ConsideringCareers… said:
			
		

> I heard that MP start at Corporal rank with Spec 1 pay, which is 5616/m or about 67 000 a year.



I could be wrong but I am quite sure that you don't get spec until your 5's qualified.


----------



## Inspir

danteh said:
			
		

> I could be wrong but I am quite sure that you don't get spec until your 5's qualified.



This. You start out as a private recruit like everyone else and are compensated as such until you are a trained and qualified MP.


----------



## danteh

Inspir said:
			
		

> You start out as a private recruit like everyone else



They don't promote you to corporal before course? I remember always seeing MP students as corporals when I was being an actor for their 3s course like 10 years ago.


----------



## Inspir

They very well could be. Just pointing out that you won’t be walking into the Mega on day one as a Corporal receiving spec pay.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

You're promoted to Corporal (Basic) upon completing BMQ. 

4.5 months at the CFMPA in Borden, you will likely hit Corporal 1 once you graduate.

You need at least 1 year of road time before you attend QL5. Upon successful completion of QL5 you'll begin receiving Spec1 pay.


----------



## MProokie13

Long time reader first time posting. Just curious if anyone has any insight on how often they are running the BII or is it just random. I've submitted all my paperwork and drivers abstract back at the end of sept. Does submitting that mean a good chance of getting an interview or is it still questionable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ConsideringCareers…

Thank you Mariomike, Danteh, Lunchmeat, and Inspir: That cleared it up!


----------



## Gazoo362

MProokie13 said:
			
		

> Long time reader first time posting. Just curious if anyone has any insight on how often they are running the BII or is it just random. I've submitted all my paperwork and drivers abstract back at the end of sept. Does submitting that mean a good chance of getting an interview or is it still questionable. Thanks in advance.



I submitted mine at the end of September as well. When I called the recruiting centre at the start of November to see what is going on with the Background integrity interviews they stated they are now switching back the MPAC and the next one is suppose to be in February.


----------



## WEng87

Damn!  I think I liked the idea of the BII, MPAC is such an ominous unknown lol.


----------



## Grpyhman78

Has anyone heard anything after the BII in late October yet? If not, does anyone know if we hear soon? I know they said sometime before Christmas, but I'm just impatient haha...


----------



## Bbmoveup

Grpyhman78 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything after the BII in late October yet? If not, does anyone know if we hear soon? I know they said sometime before Christmas, but I'm just impatient haha...



I was there as well, have not heard anything. I have also been in contact with another applicant and nothing yet. They told me it can take up to 6 weeks. So.. by the end of next week essentially.


----------



## coyote489

Yup same here, BII was late October and haven't heard back, I've been told it'll be somewhere around early to mid December so yah about 6 weeks. Patience seems to be key in this application for sure, gotta give the MP recruiters some credit though, probably only a few of them and a whole lot of us applying.


----------



## garb811

WEng87 said:
			
		

> Damn!  I think I liked the idea of the BII, MPAC is such an ominous unknown lol.


From my perspective, MPAC is "fairer" and more transparent than the BII.  BII you got one shot with one person, MPAC you get looked at by a number of different people in a number of different situations.


----------



## coyote489

garb811 said:
			
		

> From my perspective, MPAC is "fairer" and more transparent than the BII.  BII you got one shot with one person, MPAC you get looked at by a number of different people in a number of different situations.



Yah I couldn't agree more, I was hoping to do an MPAC back in April as I was told that was the plan by CFRC. That was switched with the BII which held back my application until October. I was hoping to get to Borden and see the academy and get a slight familiarization of the place. Would have been nice to talk to a few MPs as well to get different perspectives of the trade. I can see why they went back to the MPAC, it is a much better tool for assessing potential candidates.


----------



## Bbmoveup

garb811 said:
			
		

> From my perspective, MPAC is "fairer" and more transparent than the BII.  BII you got one shot with one person, MPAC you get looked at by a number of different people in a number of different situations.



I fully agree with your opinion. A much more overall assessment of the applicant like daily behaviors, interactions with others and of course in the scenarios I imagine they conduct. 
See what happens after my BII anyway. Good luck to the other applicants!


----------



## WEng87

Never thought about it that way, That actually makes a lot of sense.  I'd end up having the BII with someone having a bad day.

Side Note:  I had a friend who's RCMP career was delayed by 1.5 years because the Polygraph Examiner failed her because she didn't pay taxes on babysitting money she made when she was in high school.  She owed less than $100, and she's probably the most honest individual I know.  She got in no problem in the next round, and the new examiner couldn't believe she was help back for something so minor.  So yeah, having multiple people asses you makes much more sense.


----------



## Dissident

WEng87 said:
			
		

> Never thought about it that way, That actually makes a lot of sense.  I'd end up having the BII with someone having a bad day.
> 
> Side Note:  I had a friend who's RCMP career was delayed by 1.5 years because the Polygraph Examiner failed her because she didn't pay taxes on babysitting money she made when she was in high school.  She owed less than $100, and she's probably the most honest individual I know.  She got in no problem in the next round, and the new examiner couldn't believe she was help back for something so minor.  So yeah, having multiple people asses you makes much more sense.



Just remember that this is what your friend is telling you she was failed for.


----------



## JesseWZ

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Just remember that this is what your friend is telling you she was failed for.



Amen.


----------



## Jstock92

For the BII at the end of October. I was just told not to expect anything until February.  :waiting: :waiting: :waiting: :waiting: :waiting:


----------



## WEng87

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Just remember that this is what your friend is telling you she was failed for.



I know what you're saying, and if it was any of my other friends I would not believe them for a second.


----------



## WEng87

Jstock92 said:
			
		

> For the BII at the end of October. I was just told not to expect anything until February.  :waiting: :waiting: :waiting: :waiting: :waiting:



They're telling me I probably won't hear anything until February as well, But I haven't done a BII and will likely being doing a MPAC.


----------



## Jstock92

Maybe a Mistake was made when I asked. plus I`m in valcartier so things get lost in translation all the time.


----------



## AmberC

Hi guys,
In regards to the recent BII's and employment offers. I did the BII on Oct 28th and got my offer on Dec 01.


----------



## coyote489

Congrats on the offer! I'm still waiting to hear back, hopefully soon. Anyone else get an offer?


----------



## Grpyhman78

What is your recruiting centre location?? I believe there may be disparities in getting informed of job offers because the specific branch ultimately make the call to inform you of your offer. 

I for one, applied to the Hamilton recruiting branch and they haven't yet called for an offer.


----------



## coyote489

Grpyhman78 said:
			
		

> What is your recruiting centre location??


 

Not sure who your asking but I was last to reply, I'm in Kelowna, BC. Still on competition list as of today I was told. 30 some odd positions are still available for this year apparently.


----------



## coyote489

I started a new 2017/18 recruiting thread for mp, for anyone who wants to ask lots of questions and that. Any current MPs we would love for some answerers to go on and help us out a bit, even though you do already. Thanks.


----------



## garb811

Grpyhman78 said:
			
		

> What is your recruiting centre location?? I believe there may be disparities in getting informed of job offers because the specific branch ultimately make the call to inform you of your offer.
> 
> I for one, applied to the Hamilton recruiting branch and they haven't yet called for an offer.


No, the Branch decides who is suitable, makes a merited list, then notifies the recruiting centers of each candidate as they go down the list.  So...exceptionally attractive candidate is top of the list and gets called first.  If they are selecting 40 candidates, the first 40 on the list get notified by the recruiting center and presented an offer.  If they accept the offer, awesome.  If they don't, the recruiting center notifies the Selection pers and they move down the list to candidate 41 etc until they have 40 pers who have accepted an offer. This process takes time, it might take a week or two longer for someone farther down the list to get the call.

Ref available positions...please don't get confused as per the number of positions available "this year" and the number of positions on the course starting in Jan.  The recruiting year coincides with the fiscal year, so until end-Mar.  Those 30 positions may not be selected and filled until Feb in order to load them onto Basic in March with an eye to getting them onto the August QL3.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Does anyone know if they contact every single occupation you list on the MP reference form? Just worried they'll contact my current employer and I'd rather them now know that I'm looking at leaving for the Forces.


----------



## hammond

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they contact every single occupation you list on the MP reference form? Just worried they'll contact my current employer and I'd rather them now know that I'm looking at leaving for the Forces.



I recommend that you let your references know that you have them listed, because when they are contacted they will be better prepared to answer the questions of the recruiter and provide you with a better reference. This should have been done before you listed them, did they agree to be your reference?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

IslandTrooper said:
			
		

> I recommend that you let your references know that you have them listed, because when they are contacted they will be better prepared to answer the questions of the recruiter and provide you with a better reference. This should have been done before you listed them, did they agree to be your reference?



I believe he’s referring to specific places of employment, not who he listed as a specific reference. They’re separate categories if I recall correctly, not one-in-the-same.


----------



## coyote489

They did contact every previous employer I listed. They also did contact my current employer but luckily they knew I was planning on leaving and gave good reference. I was under the impression you could request they do not speak to your current employer because it could put you in a bad spot. Have a look over the forms again and see if there is a check box for that option. If not call CFRC and they will know more.


----------



## RCDtpr

The CFRC may give you an option not to have your current employer called for a reference check but the MPs do not.

Every MP applicant who moves on to the background check phase has a thorough background done and your current and previous employers WILL be contacted.  No exceptions.


----------



## danteh

I got my OJE reading assignment package with tons of documents to learn. I am having trouble finding MPPTPs and the MP Gp Orders. Are these available on DWAN for any member to access or do you need special permissions?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

danteh said:
			
		

> I got my OJE reading assignment package with tons of documents to learn. I am having trouble finding MPPTPs and the MP Gp Orders. Are these available on DWAN for any member to access or do you need special permissions?



MPPTP's for the most part are obsolete and have been superceded by the MP Gp Orders, however the Group Orders SharePoint requires that you apply for access via DWAN in order to read them.


----------



## danteh

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> MPPTP's for the most part are obsolete and have been superceded by the MP Gp Orders, however the Group Orders SharePoint requires that you apply for access via DWAN in order to read them.



Great, thanks for the information.


----------



## WEng87

Quick Question,  is the MP Branch wearing the VCDS Gp Command Badge?


----------



## garb811

Technically everyone in the CF MP Gp is supposed to be wearing it as we belong to the VCDS Gp. In reality I don’t think it has made its way outside the NCR yet.


----------



## Poppa

At the CF PM Change of Command parade the guard was wearing MP badges in the place of command badges


----------



## garb811

They were wearing MP badges on the right pocket where the command badge is supposed to go? It’s supposed to be worn on the left off of a hanger off the button. Wouldn’t be surprised if “someone” just did what they wanted.


----------



## Grpyhman78

Does anyone know why the QL3 course in August is cancelled for some candidates?? (I'm one of the 15)


----------



## WEng87

Grpyhman78 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why the QL3 course in August is cancelled for some candidates?? (I'm one of the 15)



Through the Grape Vine, they were having some staffing issues at the CFMPA.


----------



## Countertop

I was in that 15 as well all I’ve been told so far is to wait out for last minute changes. And, there’s also a chance we could be put on a bmq-L course before a January ql3


----------



## danteh

Yeah I was told the August course was canceled and they were pushing as many people as they could on the August 20th BMQ-L.


----------



## Countertop

Odd that some of us are suddenly cancelled. I was really looking forward to the ql3 course. I guess that’s just another case of the military, things change. I did get told though to keep an eye out things could very well change again and we could be good to go.


----------



## danteh

Yeah. Just like all things CF, communication isn't really on point.


----------



## WEng87

Yeah, things have changed for me.  Got the Course Loading message today for MP QL3 Serial 0034, 1 Aug - 12 Dec 2018.

only 12 guys on the message though, but I'm thinking the message only includes VOT/CT members and not Direct Entry.


----------



## danteh

Well hopefully I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Countertop

Well I’m on leave right now so I have no DWAN access, is there anyway you could PM me to check if my name is on the posting message list?


----------



## brihard

There’s also a fairly sizable detachment in Ottawa, just FYI.


----------



## JesseWZ

RayneWL said:
			
		

> That is very good to know. Thank you.



As well as smaller detachments in London, Meaford (Collingwood), and Toronto. There is also North Bay, (Northern Ontario on the #1).


----------



## Gutterbuster

I'm in the last 26 days of my Ql3 right now. It is my understanding that the MP branch as a whole is in need of people everywhere. Especially in isolated postings.
It will amount to your profile, the operational requirement of the branch and your posting preferences once you ask your 3 choices of posting. Sometimes you get what you want, sometimes you don't.

Last week they came into our classroom to ask if anyone would be interested in joining CFNIS, this would be right after our ql3. Rarely does this ever occur.
Your staff will always keep you in the dark until the last few days of the course's end.  :waiting: it is quite the annoyance.


----------



## garb811

Gutterbuster said:
			
		

> ...
> Your staff will always keep you in the dark until the last few days of the course's end.  :waiting: it is quite the annoyance.


You have me a bit confused on this one.  Keep you in the dark about what exactly...?


----------



## coyote489

Yah, I don’t really understand either. I know on our 3s they kept shuffling postings around until the last few days. They do keep you in the dark in regards to that a bit. 

And I feel the dets need more patrolman right now than NIS, I could be wrong (correct me if I am) but manning seems pretty low from what I gather speaking to colleagues around the country in other dets.

Will be interesting to see where most of your course ends up. Ours was mostly sent east, a few central, and a few west. Only a small handful got their actual top 3 and that was mainly due to service spouse or other personal/family reasons.


----------



## Gazoo362

When I was there staff didnt care as long as it was put away for inspections. We had multiple people bring there desktops and had no problems.


----------



## coyote489

Bring your computer for sure!!! We had people (once inspections were over) have full entertainment setups in their rooms. TV, PS3, Surround..... like previously stated, just leave it in the junk closet for inspections. Get Wifi hooked up through Rogers when your there too. Just get the whole mod in on it and it’s like 10 bucks a month. There is free wifi on base but it doesn’t allow you to FaceTime or do much.


----------



## danteh

coyote489 said:
			
		

> Bring your computer for sure!!! We had people (once inspections were over) have full entertainment setups in their rooms. TV, PS3, Surround..... like previously stated, just leave it in the junk closet for inspections. Get Wifi hooked up through Rogers when your there too. Just get the whole mod in on it and it’s like 10 bucks a month. There is free wifi on base but it doesn’t allow you to FaceTime or do much.



I was just about to ask this also. 

Is there alot of room in the junk closet?

Also as a remuster I have been able to take advantage of the beardforgen as I had met my OFP from my previous trade. What are the chances I can keep my beard while on course? My face has never been happier and to get a chit now is a very long hassle.


----------



## garb811

Wait...you guys don't sit around all night and play Criminal Code trivia in between kit and quarters like we used to?  Kids these days...   :not-again:


----------



## dapaterson

Well, since CMAC suspended 130(a)...


----------



## garb811

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, since CMAC suspended 130(a)...


...MP life carries on as before. The CMAC decision is a Courts Martial problem, not a MP one. We are more than happy, and legally empowered, to lay Criminal Code charges downtown when appropriate.


----------



## Breaker77

I was wondering, if anyone could
tell me about the QL3 for officer in Borden.


-Is there any self defense courses?
-Is it physically demanding (PT and so on)?  
-Can you go out in evening and on weekends?
-Is there a lot of study in evening?
-Do you have morning inspections like the BMOQ?


Thanks !


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Breaker77 said:
			
		

> I was wondering, if anyone could
> tell me about the QL3 for officer in Borden.
> 
> 
> -Is there any self defense courses?
> -Is it physically demanding (PT and so on)?
> -Can you go out in evening and on weekends?
> -Is there a lot of study in evening?
> -Do you have morning inspections like the BMOQ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !



1. Yes, there is a Use Of Force (officer safety) package included in MPOC.

2. Yes.

3. Yes, after your indoc period (usually first month).

4. Yes

5. Yes


----------



## Breaker77

Thanks !!


----------



## SKINTIP

cf_2000 said:


> Hey, I want to know what steps to take to be an "MP" I don‘t want to be solely an ARMY MP, but a *Canadian Forces MP* ! Can anyone help me out, what to do, who to contact, and where to go?


You will be a Canadian Forces MP but you will wear whatever uniform they give you....for example I wore the Army uniform for 21 years until I retired..then 7 years as an Air Reserve wearing the Air Force uniform...but the daily uniform for the guy on patrol is always black with red beret....you need to take Police sciences course in University I believe to get in now...contact your local recruiter


----------

